# Hakuhodo - makers of MAC brushes



## honeyjr (Jul 25, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone owns Hakuhodo brushes and could comment on them. They're the OEM suppliers of numerous well known cosmetics companies including MAC.
I heard that they're really good but check out some of the prices! Still, I am curious about their own line...

Thanks

Hakuhodo USA


----------



## MACLovin (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow!! Some of those are crazy expensive! 

Maybe this has something to do with it. 
 Quote:

  The ferrules are made of brass-rolled 24-karat gold with clear coating  
 






I dunno, I don't need THAT much brush.. I'll wear the gold as jewelry, I can pass on the gold makeup brushes.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are nice though!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 29, 2008)

Yea Elke spoke about these on her blog raving on how soft they were... I was game till I went to the site and saw the prices... WOOOOO!!!


----------



## IbisCaraib (Sep 29, 2008)

So unnecessary for me right now.
Maybe in another life.


----------



## elektra513 (Oct 12, 2008)

I see some brushes here VERY similar to Nars brushes! Eeep. But they're about the same price so I guess it doesn't really matter...Some cost even a bit more than his.


----------



## -moonflower- (Oct 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar* 

 
_Yea Elke spoke about these on her blog raving on how soft they were... I was game till I went to the site and saw the prices... WOOOOO!!!_

 
Haha, they're around the same prices as MAC brushes are over here!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 13, 2008)

expensive! you could probably get similar brushes for a better price!


----------



## rt66chix (Oct 13, 2008)

I just checked out the eyebrow brushes and read "water badger"


----------



## reesesilverstar (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-moonflower-* 

 
_Haha, they're around the same prices as MAC brushes are over here!_

 

Really? Wow... Well, go Ireland! lol!


----------



## user79 (Aug 20, 2009)

Anyone tried any of their brushes and can recommend some? I want to try some of these out.


----------



## naijapretty (Aug 20, 2009)

there was a thread in the industry forum and an artist there said he had them and they were lovely. I believe he said he had brushes form the Kokutan series (the really expensive flat face brushes). I did also see a positive review on a site for the Basic and K series.

 I haven't heard anything bad about them from any of the MUAs I've asked, they all gush about Hakuhodo. They also have different lines, but some of their other lines are the same prices as some MAC, Smashbox, NARS and Shu Uemura brushes. I'm definitely getting some once I get some cash, I've been lemming for them for over 4 months.


----------



## LatteQueen (Aug 25, 2009)

Dang..for those prices..those brushes better do a Cris Angel magic and apply my makeup magically to my face...Impeccable Blending  to the hilt..


----------



## kariii (Aug 25, 2009)

wowza @ those prices.


----------



## user79 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have to say these brushes are fantastic and of very high quality. They are all handmade and I found an article online that has a few pics of how they are made in Japan:

PingMag MAKE - The Japan-based interview magazine about “Making things”  Archive  Makeup Brushes from the land of the Calligraphy Brush

The brushes are made in a traditional brush making method and go through many steps until the end result. It's very impressive and is of great craftsmanship. They are the softest brushes I've ever owned.

I like them better than many of my MAC brushes, even though Hakuhodo produces MAC brushes. The Hakuhodo original brand ones are better imo, the brush hairs are of a higher grade and are much softer. I guess b/c MAC tells them what kind of hair and what price point they want them at, so they make their brushes to MAC's specifications.

I can't say enough good things about them. I absolutely love them and have reorganized my brush holders and put many of my other brushes away in a box for storage to make room for these ones.

About prices: Yes they are rather pricey overall but there's a wide variety of series and price points. The Basics series has some very affordable prices, in fact many are about the same price as MAC brushes here in Europe. If you can afford it, the S-100 series are an absolute dream, although many of the S-100 brush heads are exactly the same just put on the Basics series handle, so you can get them a bit cheaper. On the website, it will tell you which are the exact dupes of the brush heads just on a less expensive handle. Also have to remember that these are made in Japan and are each hand made and none of the end hairs are cut. The hair is of the highest quality, all the lesser quality hair gets removed manually with a fine comb. These aren't some "sweatshop" Made in China cheap quality stuff that gets machine cut.

I would say if you make a first purchase, I wouldn't only buy the $15 brushes to save money, you will not fully appreciate the quality of the brushes and you might think, ok what's the big fuss about? I would honestly save up and buy maybe just one of the more luxurious brushes, that is where they excel and where the difference is most noticeable. Honestly, they make my MAC brushes feel scratchy as hell!


----------



## Cinci (Sep 15, 2009)

This may be a silly question..  but some of the brushes say the hairs are "canada squirrell", etc.    like, real squirrels????  I dont know how it would be possible to get the fur off a squirrel without hurting/killing it..  I know MAC had goat hair brushes, but that could easily be shaved off a goat without hurting it..  but a squirrel????????


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 16, 2010)

So, I just got my brushes 2 days ago, and they're gorgeous. I got mine from the K series, which is about the same price range of MAC, Shu and Smashbox. But these are better, I've found the holy grail of tight-lining brushes. Very excellent quality. I'm a bit stumped by their cleaning methods they recommend, but I've decided not to use brush-cleanser on them (or on any of my brushes), it's going to be washing only.

And the shipping was fast.


----------



## LionQueen (Apr 17, 2010)

could you link to the brush you like for tightlining?


----------



## The Situation (Apr 17, 2010)

just curious as to why my mac brushes say made in france then?


----------



## shatteredshards (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The Situation* 

 
_just curious as to why my mac brushes say made in france then?_

 
Not all of them are; all of my MAC brushes were purchased at counters or the Mall of America store, and my 217, 219, 222, and 239 are all made in Japan, my 208 is made in France, and my 209 is made in the US.


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 19, 2010)

My tight-lining brush is the K005.


----------



## Alakazam (Jun 27, 2010)

i love my hakuhodo brush 210 (200 series) its 109 of MAC, but this one is way better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i love it with liquid and cream foundation. their brushes are good quality and the shipping is really fast. they never failed me.

Hakuhodo Yachiyo Brush (Left)  Hakuhodo Blush brush 210 (right)


----------



## Junkie (Jun 28, 2010)

I bought the S103 series brush (the domed brush with the 24K gold ferrule). It really is the softest, most gorgeous brush I have ever owned. I tried it once with foundation and didn't like the way it applied, so I researched more into it and signed into a live chat MissChievous was having from her blog and she recommended blush or contouring rather than liquid foundation.

I got it from Toronto IMATS for $76. If you paid in cash it was Canadian, but if you paid by credit card it was U.S. Its the same price on the site, so there were no discounts, but its still worth every penny. I've never seen or felt the craftsmanship in any other brand ever. The gold adds to its prestige, but like MissChievous said above, you can buy from the lower series and still have the same quality at a lesser cost.


----------



## Bjarka (Jun 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatteQueen* 

 
_Dang..for those prices..those brushes better do a Cris Angel magic and apply my makeup magically to my face...Impeccable Blending to the hilt.._

 






very funny 

Thinking paying for gold on the brush is a bit much... but the prizes on some of the other lines are not too bad. Similar to most high end brand brushes.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 8, 2010)

I have a lovely little Hakuhodo collection... purchased one brush at a time (lol). They are STUNNING. But a lot of them are animal hair, so if you have an issue with that, stick with the synthetics. Actually, they make synthetics too...

My goats hair foundation blender is THE BUSINESS. I swear by it. Seriously... best foundation brush I've EVER had. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But that sucker was 81.00, so I fully understand someone falling out over the prices.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jul 8, 2010)

^^ Its so gorgeous! Hmm... My birthday is coming up.. Which Hakuhodo brushes should I check out? Which series and which models?


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 8, 2010)

I prefer the brushes with the ebony wood finish and the red ones with the black bottoms. That's just a preference though.

You should definitely get the lil' goats hair foundation blender. When I tell you that I've never met a better foundation brush, I am NOT kidding. The G257 is lovely if you just want a kick ass powder brush that blends down EVERYTHING. It's an unusual brush and does a really nice job for a heavy hand. It is NOT a light touch powder brush though. The bristles are stiff but soft. 

DO NOT use it to blend foundation ... I'm still getting cussed out by the Hakuhodo lady for suggesting it 'cause I saw pixiwoo Sam doing it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That woman was NOT happy. The bristles on the G257 are dyed, and will fade if you use it for foundations or liquid/cream products regularly. That brush is 54.00. Not a good idea to ruin it... yanno?

I tend to get Hakuhodo brushes in shapes and sizes that I find unusual and appealing. I was a big Shu Uemura brush fan prior, and I'm really impressed with Hakuhodo. Besides selling awesome brushes, their customer service is unmatched. Very nice people... very accomodating. I highly recommend it if you've got the coin to spare.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you so much! €54 is the cost of a 150/134 mac brush - I cant remember which one but I think I can stretch my budget a little.


----------



## Yvet (Jul 21, 2011)

Reading this threat and wondering for a week which brand (MAC, NARS, local brand) to buy, I just ordered:


 				1 ea. 				Kokutan Eye Shadow Brush T  				1 ea. 				Kokutan Eye Shadow Brush S  				1 ea. 				Kokutan Eye Shadow Brush WM 				0 				1 ea. 				Kokutan Eye Shadow Brush SL  				1 ea. 				Kokutan Eye Brow Brush  				1 ea. 				Yachiyo, Medium Pointed 				0 				1 ea. 				S142 Eye Shadow Brush round 
  	Seems a little bit overdone on the eyes, but my pencils were a little bit out of date, quality and shape..... I'm really looking foreward on the Yachiyo for blush and highlights though. Can't wait to receive the package and try them.
  	Hope customs do have a holiday break......Otherwise i''l have a serious food issue at the end of the month...;-)

  	Let you know my first impression...


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 22, 2011)

Congrats on your brush purchase! I love those brushes. Seriously. They are definitely my favorites.


----------



## Busttamuv3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Would definitely like to try a brush or two in the future because I've heard rave reviews on their quality...but they are definitely expensive luxury items ...i would have difficulty justifying their purchase because its not like you can keep them in pristine condition forever if you are the type to use it on a daily basis.


----------



## Shypo (Jul 26, 2011)

I appreciate all of the recommendations!  Ingenue, I love that brush in your pic - it's out of stock right now.  As is one of the angled blush brushes I have my eye on.  I have a list ready to go - just have to figure out what makeup is going to get bumped to the bottom of the list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

  	Yvet, I'll look forward to hearing what you think - and I hope you don't end up with a serious food problem at the end of the month!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

It's amusing that they suggest to comb the bristles. LMAO!


----------



## Nicala (Jul 27, 2011)

^right? i figured thatd encourage the hairs to fall out!


----------



## Yvet (Aug 7, 2011)

I finally got them this week and the packaging is like small present. Comes in a cute pink box where I can store them in. Shipment value was not more then $28 according to Hakuhodo, so no custom issues here
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I took the time to try them before posting the message.

  	Ok, the Yachiyo medium brush was a little bit smaller then expected, but now I've tried it with the MAC semi precious goldstone it is just what I needed for highlighting and shadowing. It has a short, small handle compared with a regular blush brush, but I got used to it very fast. It feels delicate and precise. And the hair, never knew a goat could be this soft. Now I want the small and large as well...
  	The Kokutan serie is just be-au-ti-ful !! The wooden grip feels like babyhair!
  	The T brush with blue squirrel hair is a blending sucker, firm and very soft, like they used a million hairs. I can blend until my arm gets tired, but my eyelid wants more...
  	The S Brush is from Canadian Squirrel and is less firm (but still), and perfect for application and slight blending or highlight under the eyebrow, I love the size of it.
  	The SL Brush is made from weasel and makes it very firm and perfect for sharp lines and under the eyes. It blends kohl perfect. My MAC 219 is now most of the time unused..
  	The WM brush is also made from weasel and is therefore very firm/stiff but still very very soft. Perfect for liquid eye shadow all over the lid or even concealer.
  	The red with gold S142 with blue squirrel hair picks up the eyeshadow so easy, i never knew it was possible (could be the quality of my old brushes though..) and is soft soft soft, you would like to spoil your eyelids all day...

  	I could go on, but at the end of the line, there ultrasoft, firm as they should be, hairs are perfectly assembled and there are *a lot* of them. Favorite right now is the Yachiyo, also because of the looks and how it handles, but the quality of the hairs and how good it handles mineralized pigments. Not to much and blends beautiful.
  	Value for money? I would say yes, I have 4 MAC brushes in the same price range as Hakuhodo and I would say this is a level up in quality and finishing.

  	Keep in mind the handles are about 2-3 cm shorter then the MAC brushes. Easier in front of the mirror for personal use, but could be a little bit short for professional use on others. 
  	Any questions...shoot!

  	A very happy with her new Hakuhodo brushes Yvette (and saving for more.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Yvet (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi Shypo, they have the brush Ingenue has, is back in stock, only the handle is different: G543 Powder DR round




  	It's really a I need have this one!


----------



## Shypo (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks Yvet - guess it's time to place my order - I am so excited to try these!!  Thanks for your awesome review!

  	Edit:  OK, I did it - I took the plunge and ordered several brushes, including the 'T' and the red/gold S142 and the G543.  I also ordered an angle blush brush (G504) and a couple of other more inexpensive eye shadow brushes.  I do wish the site had more information, or more of a '360' view of the brush.  It's also really hard to tell what use they're intended for, so I'm hoping I like everything.  I am sure that I will.

  	Wow, Merry Christmas to me!  I hope this doesn't become too much of an obsession - I'll have to give up one of my other makeup habits!


----------



## Yvet (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, you bought the G543!! Congrats! Love to hear if you're as enthusiastic as Ingenue is with the 'blending sucker'. I think you're completely done with MAC Sonia Kashuk NARS whatever.....A few days from now and you'll spend your time only in front of the mirror...I know, been there..LOL. 

  	Have fun and Happy holidays girl!

  	Yvet


----------



## Shypo (Aug 10, 2011)

I got my brushes today!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are BEAUTIFUL!!!  

  	I adore the G543!  I cannot believe this brush!

  	Actually, I love all of the ones I bought!  I cannot wait to use them tomorrow!!


----------



## User38 (Aug 10, 2011)

C! I am going to order the same brush plus a few more for Gladys.. she has very few brushes.. and also a few for myself.

  	these are excellent quality.. enjoy yours!!


----------



## WadeWilliam (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys when it comes to makeup reviews I'm the biggest skeptic you  Will find. I have used only Mac and Q&m brushes for almost six years  But recently got fourteen Hakuhodo S100 series brushes and I am utterly  In love the quality is flawless the brushes look stunning and work better Than anything I have ever used.  I work on campaigns and magazine shoots and television and film etc  And even the photographers and directors have commented on how little  They have to do In post production they are amazing   They are worth every cent


----------



## Yvet (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow shypo, it took them a while to get them to your doorstep. US>NL is faster . Looking forward to hear from you,


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 4, 2011)

I just have to add, I bought some Hakuhodo brushes and I love every single one one of them. I did not buy the more expensive line, Kokutan or the S series instead I bought the basic and K series. They were more within my budget. My favourites are the face brushes, so soft and silky.


----------



## Shypo (Nov 11, 2011)

These brushes are so worth the investment - Yvet, thank you so much for your recommendations and raves!!  After the holidays I think I will get a couple more - decisions, decisions!

  	mjac, glad you love your purchases!!


----------



## User38 (Nov 11, 2011)

I bought some for gifts.. and fell in love with 2 for myself.. love them, and truly worth the price paid.


----------



## mjacqueline (Nov 11, 2011)

HerGreyness, aren't they just gorgeous? Anyway I'm planning to get more and I'll also be giving one of them as a gift. I just need my GF and fellow mu addict to realise just how wonderful they are.


----------



## Shypo (Aug 31, 2012)

I just placed another Hakuhodo order - they have added quite a few since my last order a year ago.....I got the J214 brush that Pink Sith briefly reviewed (I had not seen her post prior to ordering, however, so I'm glad to hear someone likes it!!)...my eyes are small-ish so I will see how it works, but I can also always use a highlight brush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Hakuhodo J214 Eye Shadow Brush


----------



## Sylvia60 (Mar 18, 2013)

Cinci said:


> This may be a silly question.. but some of the brushes say the hairs are "canada squirrell", etc. like, real squirrels???? I dont know how it would be possible to get the fur off a squirrel without hurting/killing it.. I know MAC had goat hair brushes, but that could easily be shaved off a goat without hurting it.. but a squirrel??????


  	From what I understand, the hair is from the furriers' trade. The pelts are used for the confection of garments and the tails used for brush-making.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Apr 26, 2013)

I purchase my first two brushes (S146 and S142 series)! About $100 with just those 2! I do want a face brush next...maybe one for contour/blush brush! Any recommendations?


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 26, 2013)

I had a huge haul last month, but mostly eye and cheek brushes. I too am looking for a good face powder brush. They have SO many, I don't know which to pick. I'd appreciate any recommendations as well .


----------



## powderprincess (Apr 26, 2013)

I like the J521, J210, or J5543.  It depends what shape you prefer.  The J521 is like the mac 165, the J210 slightly larger than the Mac 109.  The J5543 is a slimmer less dense version of the Tom Ford cheek brush.   All 3 are amazing quality.


----------



## powderprincess (Apr 26, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I had a huge haul last month, but mostly eye and cheek brushes. I too am looking for a good face powder brush. They have SO many, I don't know which to pick. I'd appreciate any recommendations as well .


 For powder I love the J110, it reminds me of a less dense Mac 129.  It's not a huge face brush though.  It could be used for powder, blush or bronzer.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Apr 26, 2013)

For those of you with an array of brushes from hakuhodo. Can you guys share pics? I love to see what anyone has alrdy it such an expensive brand...I really want to branch out from Mac, Nars brushes I have alrdy.  Thank you in advance


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 27, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I purchase my first two brushes (S146 and S142 series)! About $100 with just those 2! I do want a face brush next...maybe one for contour/blush brush! Any recommendations?


  	Are you familiar with Sonia's blog called SweetMakeupTemptations?
  	Here are some of her  reviews of Hauhodo
  	http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/?s=Hakuhodo

  	Settle down to enjoy an interesting read there!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Apr 27, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> It's the same situation here in Spain. The Hakuhodo large Yachiya brush, even with shipping, is less expensive than the NARS Yachiyo, which is its equivalent.   I also have these two! Both are divine.   Are you familiar with Sonia's blog called SweetMakeupTemptations? Here are some of her  reviews of Hauhodo http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/?s=Hakuhodo  Settle down to enjoy an interesting read there!


 Thank you dear I'm always interested I quality brushes. Definitely will read her review.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 27, 2013)

Three months ago I'd never heard of Hakuhodo brushes.
  	Three months minus 3 hours ago I thought of them as a Shangri-La dream.
  	Three months minus 3 hours and 2 minutes ago I found their US site.
  	Hook, line and sinker...


----------



## lenchen (Apr 28, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I had a huge haul last month, but mostly eye and cheek brushes. I too am looking for a good face powder brush. They have SO many, I don't know which to pick. I'd appreciate any recommendations as well .


	Try the BKSL104 powder brush big fluffy, dense and excellent quality.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Apr 29, 2013)

Mac-Guy said:


> It's amusing that they suggest to comb the bristles. LMAO!


  Yes, when I read the cleaning direction with my brushes! I thought that was new and different. But their brushes are amazing so far   I have the S146, 142, 100!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 29, 2013)

I forgot I wanted to get a brush in this brand. Right now I'm in the market for a blush brush for my less pigmented blushes. I have the NARS Yachiyo for my brights, but need something else that doesn't diffuse as much for my lights.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 29, 2013)

I really envy the people who are able to be in IMATS in London this year.
  	Hakuhodo will be there and the chance to try so many different examples of their brushes is fantastic.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Apr 29, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I forgot I wanted to get a brush in this brand. Right now I'm in the market for a blush brush for my less pigmented blushes. I have the NARS Yachiyo for my brights, but need something else that doesn't diffuse as much for my lights.


 Try the J210. I use that one for my less pigmented blushes.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Apr 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I forgot I wanted to get a brush in this brand. Right now I'm in the market for a blush brush for my less pigmented blushes. I have the NARS Yachiyo for my brights, but need something else that doesn't diffuse as much for my lights.


 Me too! I just recently got into this brand and although pricey! I'm avid lover of quality over quantity Do you have any brushes from them?


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

I do not yet, but I was planning to get one. I want a face brush b/c for this price I want to enjoy the brush on a larger surface area rather than a tiny eye brush. I use my MUFE kabuki daily for powder so I'm not sure if I need another face powder brush, but I definitely need a good blusher brush. I was thinking of getting something angled and that would work well with my non-pigmented blushes. Any recommendations, cindy?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going to get myself one of the vermillion brushes as a birthday treat to myself. I've been wanting a Hakuhodo brush for some time now, especially from the S100 line. It's about time I get one.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't recall which line is which. Which is the high end, midrange, and entry level?


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I don't recall which line is which. Which is the high end, midrange, and entry level?


	I know the S100 brushes are luxury. The K series is considered "instructional/beginner," but I would guess midrange price wise. I think the G might be high end and the J series midrange. I'm just guessing based on price. The only two I know for certain are the S100 brushes and the K series brushes.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Apr 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm going to get myself one of the vermillion brushes as a birthday treat to myself. I've been wanting a Hakuhodo brush for some time now, especially from the S100 line. It's about time I get one.


	Now that IS a fine birthday treat! Which one have you decided upon?


----------



## MissHolland (Apr 30, 2013)

I have few Hakuhodo brushes. Here are a few pictures of my brushes:











  	This is de J544, i love this brush! I use it for blush. You can see how soft it is on the picture.

  	Here are my other brushes:




  	It's not a good picture.. but i love them all! I wil buy more if i have the money for it. They are so soft! En so good for a (my) sensitive skin!


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I know the S100 brushes are luxury. The K series is considered "instructional/beginner," but I would guess midrange price wise. I think the G might be high end and the J series midrange. I'm just guessing based on price. The only two I know for certain are the S100 brushes and the K series brushes.


  	luxury vs high end? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Like the AT&T commercial, "Which one is better?"


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Now that IS a fine birthday treat! Which one have you decided upon?


	Using MissTT's logic, I think I want a face or finishing brush. I figure I'll start with the most expensive one first and then work my way down. Lol! Or I may get a set instead.


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> I have few Hakuhodo brushes. Here are a few pictures of my brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	The first picture looks like a cat's tail. So fluffy! I love it.


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought it was a dandelion puff LOL


----------



## CartoonChic (Apr 30, 2013)

MissTT said:


> luxury vs high end?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	The S100 series is their top of the line series and is their best one. The ferrules are brass and coated in 24K gold. I can't find where I read the story, but the S100 line was created by the founder for his wife as gift. I think it's a really sweet story.

  	The Japanese site actually has a better breakdown of the different brush lines than the US site.

  	http://en.hakuho-do.co.jp/user_data/shopping_kesho_series.php


----------



## MissTT (Apr 30, 2013)

That link is exactly what I was looking for. Thanks, CC!


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 1, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> For those of you with an array of brushes from hakuhodo. Can you guys share pics? I love to see what anyone has alrdy it such an expensive brand...I really want to branch out from Mac, Nars brushes I have alrdy.  Thank you in advance








 My face brushes (From the bottom): J214R, G5552, J511, J4002, J210, G5537, K020  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My eye brushes (From the bottom): J5529, J146, J242G, J5523, J5533, J142, J5522, J532, G5528, G5526


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> Using MissTT's logic, I think I want a face or finishing brush. I figure I'll start with the most expensive one first and then work my way down. Lol! Or I may get a set instead.


  	Whatever you decide, it'll be wonderful.


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 1, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> My eye brushes (From the bottom): J5529, J146, J242G, J5523, J5533, J142, J5522, J532, G5528, G5526


  	An impressive collection!
  	For a great collection of reviews of and guides to  Hauhodo brushes, there's always the sweetmakeuptemptations blog.


----------



## MissHolland (May 1, 2013)

LC Balthazar, is the G5552 a nice brush for foundation? You have really nice brushes!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I do not yet, but I was planning to get one. I want a face brush b/c for this price I want to enjoy the brush on a larger surface area rather than a tiny eye brush. I use my MUFE kabuki daily for powder so I'm not sure if I need another face powder brush, but I definitely need a good blusher brush. I was thinking of getting something angled and that would work well with my non-pigmented blushes. Any recommendations, cindy?


 For nonpigmented brushes...I've been using the hourglass #2 brush(awesome brush too)! Although I love my mac brushes and my NARS yaichyo brush. They are not ideal for those less pigmented blushes... I read your post... mentioning not wanting to waste money on the hakuhodo eye brushes...But the S142 and S146 are SUPEB precision brushes for the crease, the S146 (slightly smaller) is great for the inner tear duck...way better than my mac 219! I just purchased the S100! They are super expensive...but I think worth at least trying 1 or 2 out  If you have mufe 17S, the brush hair feel exactly like the Squirrel hair on the S142 and S146.   And I want a good angle blush brush too...that will be my next and last purchase from them. They breaking my pockets heavily!   Did I mention the shipping is impeccable(received my order in 2 days on regular shipping)!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 1, 2013)

CartoonChic said:


> I'm going to get myself one of the vermillion brushes as a birthday treat to myself. I've been wanting a Hakuhodo brush for some time now, especially from the S100 line. It's about time I get one.


  	That is right...Treat yourself! Those brushes are the crème de la crème!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 1, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I don't recall which line is which. Which is the high end, midrange, and entry level?


  	The S series with the red handle!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> I have few Hakuhodo brushes. Here are a few pictures of my brushes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MissHolland (May 1, 2013)

I use it for pigmented blushes like Illamasqua and Nars. For les pigmented blushes i use a other brush. You can highlight with this brush to and its olso great for bronzer.


----------



## sh123 (May 1, 2013)

LatteQueen said:


> Dang..for those prices..those brushes better do a Cris Angel magic and apply my makeup magically to my face...Impeccable Blending to the hilt..


  	Hahaha ain't that right!


----------



## MissTT (May 1, 2013)

Oh I don't necessarily consider it a waste of money, I just want to really appreciate and feel the brush on as much skin as possible since I'm not sure how many I will get at these prices. I don't do elaborate eye work so I'm not really needing a new eye brush. I've got a 239 to pack, 217 to blend, and NARS small dome for creasework + some random old brushes. Glad to hear the shipping was speedy. Just sounds like a good brand all around. Whichever brushes I buy from them I want them to be everyday brushes rather than some special occasion piece I stare at. Cost per use to justify my spending. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Right now my two brush _*needs *_are a blush brush for my MAC blushes (I use Yachiyo with NARS due to pigmentation) and a fluffy brush to buff in my undereye concealer.

  	I'm gonna check out the brushes you mentioned. Which series is the same as S100, but with a black handle? Is it the J Series? I can't really tell.


cindypltnm81 said:


> Did I mention the shipping is impeccable(received my order in 2 days on regular shipping)!


----------



## sss215 (May 1, 2013)

loving the brush porn on this thread....   thank you ladies.


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 1, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> LC Balthazar, is the G5552 a nice brush for foundation? You have really nice brushes!


 Thank you, I've been building my collection for a while. As for the G5552, I've been using it for cream blush. I think it may be too small and short for foundation. There is a larger one which I've read on blogs is better for foundation (The G5555 I think). HTH!


----------



## Yazmin (May 1, 2013)

I wish they offered a discount at IMATS, but they never do.


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 1, 2013)

I





Yazmin said:


> I wish they offered a discount at IMATS, but they never do.


 I know. I'd love a discount!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 1, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> My eye brushes (From the bottom): J5529, J146, J242G, J5523, J5533, J142, J5522, J532, G5528, G5526


  	Oh my, your hakuhodo brush collection is insane!! I started with the S series, but I need to check out the J series too Thank you for sharing. What is your recommendation for an angular blush brush?


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 2, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Oh my, your hakuhodo brush collection is insane!! I started with the S series, but I need to check out the J series too Thank you for sharing. What is your recommendation for an angular blush brush?


 I like the J. One day I'll venture out to the S series (after some serious saving!). For an angled blush brush I use the J511. When I bought it at imats, the salesperson sold it to me as a highlighting brush, but I've used it mostly for blush. Which brushes do you have?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 2, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I like the J. One day I'll venture out to the S series (after some serious saving!). For an angled blush brush I use the J511. When I bought it at imats, the salesperson sold it to me as a highlighting brush, but I've used it mostly for blush. Which brushes do you have?


  	I have the S142, S146, and tomm my newly arrival S100 powder brush.


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 2, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I have the S142, S146, and tomm my newly arrival S100 powder brush.


  	Oh, you lucky girl. Tell us about the S100, please!


----------



## MissTT (May 2, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> You might consider the 210t. It's a great little work horse and more versatile than you'd think.


  	How do you use it outside of blush? Do you think it would work under the eye as well?

  	I'm trying to figure out which line is S100 quality, but with black handles. I don't need the gold ferrules.


----------



## MissHolland (May 2, 2013)

I need a brush for the MAC blushes to. In my next haul i go for the 210: http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=146 I read a lot good revieuws about this brush. Some people use it for foundation to.


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 2, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I have the S142, S146, and tomm my newly arrival S100 powder brush.


 Ooh, let me know your thoughts on the S100 once it arrives!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> How do you use it outside of blush? Do you think it would work under the eye as well?  I'm trying to figure out which line is S100 quality, but with black handles. I don't need the gold ferrules.


  The ones with the red handle and golden ferrule. I posted a pic of my 2 eye brushes that are part of the S100 series...


----------



## MissTT (May 2, 2013)

Yes, but I thought someone mentioned they also make the same brushes for a little less money. They have black handles and no gold, but the hair is the same as the S100 line. Does that make sense and sound familiar?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes, but I thought someone mentioned they also make the same brushes for a little less money. They have black handles and no gold, but the hair is the same as the S100 line. Does that make sense and sound familiar?


 I think it is the J series! I believe their the next best line under the S series.  One brand with so many lines...


----------



## MissTT (May 2, 2013)

Yes there are so many lines without much explanation to differentiate them. I plan to try something from J or S. I really don't like the tomato red used on the S-series. I'd love a dark red though. Actually, I may consider the red so it's easier to spot in a rush.


----------



## janette9687 (May 2, 2013)

ive slowly become an addict i been ordering some every 2 wks, (paycheck) lmao but i love them, ill try and posts pics soon but i have a few comparisons on my instagram janette9687


----------



## janette9687 (May 2, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Yes, but I thought someone mentioned they also make the same brushes for a little less money. They have black handles and no gold, but the hair is the same as the S100 line. Does that make sense and sound familiar?


  	they do! the handles and furtles are whats different but most of the s line series are also in the basic series


----------



## powderprincess (May 2, 2013)

Has anybody had problem with the hakuhodo label chipping off their J series brushes.  Reminds me of how the Mac numbers chip?


----------



## MissHolland (May 2, 2013)

Yes, the label is chipping off all my 4 brushes.. The only thing i dont like about the brushes


----------



## Sylvia60 (May 3, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> ive slowly become an addict i been ordering some every 2 wks, (paycheck) lmao but i love them, ill try and posts pics soon but i have a few comparisons on my instagram janette9687


	That's a good way to space out your selections!
  	I buy Hakuhodo via blog sales.
  	It's a bit of a serendipity, which makes it more of a game than garnering a collection.


----------



## janette9687 (May 3, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> That's a good way to space out your selections! I buy Hakuhodo via blog sales. It's a bit of a serendipity, which makes it more of a game than garnering a collection.


  How do you find them on blog sales?   I just bought the g5545 and j110 for blush   I do have the k020 it's sooo soft def one of their pricer ones but well worth it, good for pigmented blushes but I wanted something to pick up more color


----------



## smokeyrose (May 5, 2013)

Can anyone tell me more about the J110? It has been on my wishlist forever. All reviews I can find say the love this brush, but there's little info on how it performs.
  	I am looking for a brush that will work great with non-pigmented blushes, would this brush fill the gap in my brush collection? Or is it better for a light dusting of powder, like setting powder?

  	Tia!


----------



## MissHolland (May 5, 2013)

I read somewere that the black bristles pick up more color. I need a brush for less pigmented blushes to. In my next order i go for the 210.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 5, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> How do you find them on blog sales?   I just bought the g5545 and j110 for blush   I do have the k020 it's sooo soft def one of their pricer ones but well worth it, good for pigmented blushes but I wanted something to pick up more color


  How are you liking the J110 so far?


----------



## MissTT (May 7, 2013)

Does anyone know of a Hakuhodo dupe for MAC's 224 brush?


----------



## MissHolland (May 7, 2013)

Today i received the MAC 217 brush. I love it but next time i go again for Hakuhodo. The Hakuhodo brushes are a little softer.


----------



## powderprincess (May 7, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Today i received the MAC 217 brush. I love it but next time i go again for Hakuhodo. The Hakuhodo brushes are a little softer.


. I have a bunch of Hakuhodo brushes, including the 217 dupe, but I still prefer my 217 for defining my crease.


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

So I just g





cindypltnm81 said:


> How are you liking the J110 so far?





MissHolland said:


> I read somewere that the black bristles pick up more color. I need a brush for less pigmented blushes to. In my next order i go for the 210.


    So I just got my order with the j110 I always forget that the hakuhodo brushes are a lot smaller in real life  It's very soft! And it's the shape similar to the Mac 116 a lil bit longer once i get home ill post pics i promise! I used it with the new extra diminsion blushes and everyone that has this know they're kind of a pain to use with but this j110 picked up the right amount of color and blended beautifully   Note to the hakuhodo 217 dupe I have both in black and white bristles and it's both more slender and thinner it's not as fluffy the numbers are g5523 and j5523


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

The 210 is a bigger and more dense version of the Mac 109 but much much softer.


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Does anyone know of a Hakuhodo dupe for MAC's 224 brush?


 It's the g5533 but it's more like the shape of a Mac 222 because it's more slender the g5522 is like the 224 but more tapered to a point


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

Yes





MissTT said:


> Yes, but I thought someone mentioned they also make the same brushes for a little less money. They have black handles and no gold, but the hair is the same as the S100 line. Does that make sense and sound familiar?


   Yes! Most of the s100 series I found in the basic or g series


----------



## LavenderPearl (May 8, 2013)

Which is better, the G or J series? Or are they on par with one another?


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

These are from my Instagram when I posted comparisons I tried to include the description where it has names of the brushes


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 8, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> These are from my Instagram when I posted comparisons I tried to include the description where it has names of the brushes


  You are awesome for sharing your brushes! Yes, I agree the brushes do appear a lot smaller in person. I was going to get the j110, but it's out of stock. I got the J5543 blush brush instead.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 8, 2013)

Waiting for my shipment: G503 Blush Brush L angled  J531 Powder & Blush Brush L Angled  J5543 Blush Brush Round & Flat   I will update these with my S142, S146, S100(which I wish I purchased the S110).


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Waiting for my shipment: G503 Blush Brush L angled  J531 Powder & Blush Brush L Angled  J5543 Blush Brush Round & Flat   I will update these with my S142, S146, S100(which I wish I purchased the S110).


  Ill post more of my brushes, you are going to love the g503 it's perfect for contouring its really dense and soft and blends like a dream


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 8, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Ill post more of my brushes, you are going to love the g503 it's perfect for contouring its really dense and soft and blends like a dream


 I'm glad you mentioned the g503, because I picked that one solely for contour blush look!! I'm sure you know how overwhelming looking for the ideal brush on that site because everything you want!! But the prices are staggering at times! I'm no novice when it comes to makeup application so Im all about quality brushes! Not scratchy brushes! lol


----------



## MissTT (May 8, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> Which is better, the G or J series? Or are they on par with one another?


  	Yes, I'm trying to figure this out. It's not clear from the descriptions. Only the red handles are singled out as top of the line.


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 8, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Waiting for my shipment: G503 Blush Brush L angled  J531 Powder & Blush Brush L Angled  J5543 Blush Brush Round & Flat   I will update these with my S142, S146, S100(which I wish I purchased the S110).





janette9687 said:


> Ill post more of my brushes, you are going to love the g503 it's perfect for contouring its really dense and soft and blends like a dream


  Can one of you ladies share a pic of the g503 in your hand? I want a better idea of the size. Thank you!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 8, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Can one of you ladies share a pic of the g503 in your hand? I want a better idea of the size. Thank you!


  I will post pic for you ASAP. Their shipping is fast, as I expect my brushes to arrive Friday or Saturday the latest. I will not forget you


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I will update these with my S142, S146, S100(which I wish I purchased the S110)


  	nice choices! I hear that the g5543 is great dupe for the tom ford cream brush but more dense. I was debating getting this for bronzer but i have the 103 from the basics series
  	[which is similar to the s103 but not in the gold and red handle in case other people on this forum didnt know ]

  	the also have a 142 and 146 in the j series its the goat hairs thats different but same shape, im OCD so i dont have any of the S100 series because i wanted all my brushes in black handles lol


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

*LC Balthazar:*

  	i will try to do so tomorrow, its really short btw kind of like a short handle from mac, its late so i cant take any pics no lighting but i will try tomorrow, they may be dirty tho eeeek


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

double post


----------



## janette9687 (May 8, 2013)

LavenderPearl said:


> Which is better, the G or J series? Or are they on par with one another?


 this link was share earlier in the thread from the japanese website and it explains each series better in detail 

 http://en.hakuho-do.co.jp/user_data/shopping_kesho_series.php


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> nice choices! I hear that the g5543 is great dupe for the tom ford cream brush but more dense. I was debating getting this for bronzer but i have the 103 from the basics series [which is similar to the s103 but not in the gold and red handle in case other people on this forum didnt know ]  the also have a 142 and 146 in the j series its the goat hairs thats different but same shape, im OCD so i dont have any of the S100 series because i wanted all my brushes in black handles lol


  See. I read the J5543 was similar to the Tom ford brush too on sweet temptations blog. Looks like you figured out all the S series with the G series. Economically smart and since you have OCD, different color handles wld drive you insane. I want the S110, but do you know if its a similar brush?  How do you love the J142/146 versions? When did you start collecting? I started about 3 weeks ago and I'm determined to replace a few of my mac brushes. My 129 feels scratchy just applying blushes. I've had it almost 3 years...so I figure if I'm go for higher quality invest wisely


----------



## smokeyrose (May 9, 2013)

Please stop talking about the J5543, my poor wallet! Wayne Goss says it's a great dupe for the Tom Ford blush brush, too! ( Search on YT: Tom Ford brush dupes)
  	Now I am deliberating if I should by the J5543 to use for blushes and the J110 to use with setting powders and bronzers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	Here are the Tom Ford <-> Hakuhodo brush dupes he mentions:
  	[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Tom Ford Blush Brush -> J5543[/FONT]
  	Tom Ford Crease Brush -> J142
  	Tom Ford Eyeshadow Brush #11 -> J5523
  	Tom Ford Smokey Brush #14 -> G5514BkSl





cindypltnm81 said:


> How do you love the J142/146 versions? Are they squirrel hair as well?


  	I don't think they use squirrel hair in the J brush series, it is mostly goat or horse hair: http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2012/09/16/hakuhodo-j-series/


----------



## smokeyrose (May 9, 2013)

Oops, I see you have edited your post so I guess you have found out on your own, cindy. 
  	If you want the softest brushes, you should definately get blue squirrel brushes. I own the B505BkSl (blue squirrel & sokoho goat)  and it is, beside the Chanel Les Beiges kabuki (synthetic), the softest brush in my collection. And I have swapped away most of my MAC face brushes (except 165) a long time ago because they are so scratchy. 
  	Blue squirrel brushes do however give a rather sheer finish. Mixes with goat or horse hair are said to deposit more pigment, but still give a very soft look. I am very pale with transparent skin and find that these kind of brushes can give me a very diffused finish that other hair types can't. Just thought I should mention that, as darker skin tones that need more pigment as far as I know, so depending on the product used more layers would be needed.

  	Scroll down to the comparison post to see what I mean with very diffused, even compared to Yachiyo type brushes:
http://glossedintranslation.com/2011/12/07/comparison-hakuhodo-blush-brushes/


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

smokeyrose said:


> Oops, I see you have edited your post so I guess you have found out on your own, cindy.
> If you want the softest brushes, you should definately get blue squirrel brushes. I own the B505BkSl (blue squirrel & sokoho goat)  and it is, beside the Chanel Les Beiges kabuki (synthetic), the softest brush in my collection. And I have swapped away most of my MAC face brushes (except 165) a long time ago because they are so scratchy.
> Blue squirrel brushes do however give a rather sheer finish. Mixes with goat or horse hair are said to deposit more pigment, but still give a very soft look. I am very pale with transparent skin and find that these kind of brushes can give me a very diffused finish that other hair types can't. Just thought I should mention that, as darker skin tones that need more pigment as far as I know, so depending on the product used more layers would be needed.
> 
> ...


  	i have the k020 and its made of blue squirrel and its the softest brush i own but it was the first blush brush i got from hakuhodo and it does give the soft diffused brush like you mention, i think its becasue the bristles are so soft. I got the g5545 for my more pigmented blushes.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

smokeyrose said:


> Oops, I see you have edited your post so I guess you have found out on your own, cindy.  If you want the softest brushes, you should definately get blue squirrel brushes. I own the B505BkSl (blue squirrel & sokoho goat)  and it is, beside the Chanel Les Beiges kabuki (synthetic), the softest brush in my collection. And I have swapped away most of my MAC face brushes (except 165) a long time ago because they are so scratchy.  Blue squirrel brushes do however give a rather sheer finish. Mixes with goat or horse hair are said to deposit more pigment, but still give a very soft look. I am very pale with transparent skin and find that these kind of brushes can give me a very diffused finish that other hair types can't. Just thought I should mention that, as darker skin tones that need more pigment as far as I know, so depending on the product used more layers would be needed.  Scroll down to the comparison post to see what I mean with very diffused, even compared to Yachiyo type brushes: http://glossedintranslation.com/2011/12/07/comparison-hakuhodo-blush-brushes/


 Smokeyrose, thank you for your informative feedback. The only squirrel hair brushes I have so far are my S142/146 eye brushes. As for face brushes...I chose the goat hair because I read it was best for the oily/combo skin types. I just hope it will work for me the squirrel hair is super soft but I think it wld be too soft to pick up product for me Oh heavenly yes, I had to grab the J5543 because it reviewed as being the Tom ford dupe!! I love Wayne Goss, man always knows what he talks about.  I foresee this thread braking the wallet for sure! lol


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> How do you love the J142/146 versions? When did you start collecting? I started about 3 weeks ago and I'm determined to replace a few of my mac brushes. My 129 feels scratchy just applying blushes. I've had it almost 3 years...so I figure if I'm go for higher quality invest wisely


  	i only have a few mac face brushes to begin with and mine were mostly the LE one. It started because I wanted another 165 and i found the hakuhodo a long time ago like 3 yrs ago but i kept thinking how expensive they were, but in reality the s100 series is the priciest the other ones are about the same range as any other mid- high end line.

  	I started buying hakuhodo about a year ago, I am a makeup lover at heart so i rather buy brushes then new shoes lol. I'm starting to replace mine with the hakuhodo dupes,i have dry sensitive skin and it really does help if I'm using softer brushes to less irritate my skin.

  	Sometimes they carry the same number like the s110 there is a version in the basic series its the b110. If I'm looking for a brush that is similar ill try and search it by the number minus the letter and it will show you what other series it carries it and if its in a set. I know the site can be overwhelming but they're all kind of repeats in each line 

  	I almost got the b110 but i went for the g5545 because it is a mixture of blue squirrel and goat whereas the b110 is just goat. Keep in mind that the j series isn't dyed at all and it has the j110 and it will probably have more uses to you, i read something about that on sweet temptations blog as well. Her blog has helped me out immensely along with delicate hummingbirds and the non blonde for hakuhodo reviews. 

  	the J142 and J146 are white goat hair but they're so soft and pick up pigment so well, they are like nicer white goat hair versions of the Louise young 38 series (i have those too) but also about the same size of the 226 but less scratchy and more slender. If you want bigger versions of these try out the g5522 or j5522 its a lot bigger and blends nicely

  	the 129 is so scratchy to begin with but i loved how it was my lil multi tasker. I still trying to find a dupe for it because the hakuhodo blush brushes Ive bought haven't spread out like the 129 so most of them are kind of tapered. I'm thinking I'm going to try a powder blush to dupe the 129 I probably wont get rid of my mac brushes because i still like their eye brushes a lot and i freelance once in a while i like to keep my hakuhodos for my own use. 

  	I live in Okinawa japan and i have been trying to keep my eye out for them lol so far tho only thing i have found is a muji store! I would love to play with them in store.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i have the k020 and its made of blue squirrel and its the softest brush i own but it was the first blush brush i got from hakuhodo and it does give the soft diffused brush like you mention, i think its becasue the bristles are so soft. I got the g5545 for my more pigmented blushes.


 The squirrel hair is super soft to the touch...but after reading a few reviews, I chose not to get a face brush with that hair fearing its inability to pick up enough product like I wld want. I have a massive NARS blush collection and I use their #27 yaichyo brush. I think that hair is goat too, I think...I only have a few squirrel hair for eye brushes including my mufe 17S brush.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i only have a few mac face brushes to begin with and mine were mostly the LE one. It started because I wanted another 165 and i found the hakuhodo a long time ago like 3 yrs ago but i kept thinking how expensive they were, but in reality the s100 series is the priciest the other ones are about the same range as any other mid- high end line.  I started buying hakuhodo about a year ago, I am a makeup lover at heart so i rather buy brushes then new shoes lol. I'm starting to replace mine with the hakuhodo dupes,i have dry sensitive skin and it really does help if I'm using softer brushes to less irritate my skin.  Sometimes they carry the same number like the s110 there is a version in the basic series its the b110. If I'm looking for a brush that is similar ill try and search it by the number minus the letter and it will show you what other series it carries it and if its in a set. I know the site can be overwhelming but they're all kind of repeats in each line   I almost got the b110 but i went for the g5545 because it is a mixture of blue squirrel and goat whereas the b110 is just goat. Keep in mind that the j series isn't dyed at all and it has the j110 and it will probably have more uses to you, i read something about that on sweet temptations blog as well. Her blog has helped me out immensely along with delicate hummingbirds and the non blonde for hakuhodo reviews.    the J142 and J146 are white goat hair but they're so soft and pick up pigment so well, they are like nicer white goat hair versions of the Louise young 38 series (i have those too) but also about the same size of the 226 but less scratchy and more slender. If you want bigger versions of these try out the g5522 or j5522 its a lot bigger and blends nicely   the 129 is so scratchy to begin with but i loved how it was my lil multi tasker. I still trying to find a dupe for it because the hakuhodo blush brushes Ive bought haven't spread out like the 129 so most of them are kind of tapered. I'm thinking I'm going to try a powder blush to dupe the 129 I probably wont get rid of my mac brushes because i still like their eye brushes a lot and i freelance once in a while i like to keep my hakuhodos for my own use.    I live in Okinawa japan and i have been trying to keep my eye out for them lol so far tho only thing i have found is a muji store! I would love to play with them in store.


  You are awesome. Thank you for the lengthy response and informative feedback as well. It's probably much easier to get access to the brushes being stationed in Japan too when I was active Navy I traveled to sasebo, Japan and loved it too! Great tip, when you stated with dropping the letter and search just the number series. I think that will narrow it down for me. I found out the softer hair work better for dry skin and the goat is hair is geared toward oily skin types.


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

Top to bottom:  B103  G5538 J110 G5545 K020 K001 G5521 (Mac 165 dupe) 210 (Mac 109 dupe) G503 Yachiyo Medium Pointed


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

Sorry for the crappy quality I'm using my iPhone for these and it's pouring outside but it's the g503 I grabbed the fix + becuz the seem the same height. I'm 4'10 so I have some tiny hands lol just to show it's size


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

ill try and post better quality pics with my dslr instead and hopefuly better lighting, sorry for the dirty brushes and feet cameo lol

  	i will post my eye brushes after lunch i woke up so late today. Im on leave (vacation) so im being an extra bum haha 

  	i will try and post any comparisons if anyone needs them. I have most mac eye brushes with some nars, laura mericer and lousie young for comparisons.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Top to bottom:  B103  G5538 J110 G5545 K020 K001 G5521 (Mac 165 dupe) 210 (Mac 109 dupe) G503 Yachiyo Medium Pointed


 Which do use everyday and/or is your top favorite? I love your brush collection


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 9, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality I'm using my iPhone for these and it's pouring outside but it's the g503 I grabbed the fix + becuz the seem the same height. I'm 4'10 so I have some tiny hands lol just to show it's size


  I'm 5"10 so I can't wait to see what this brush will look like in my hands! lol you're so small


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Which do use everyday and/or is your top favorite? I love your brush collection


  	i use rotate them really but i grab the Yachiyo for to go thats why i bent the bristles  in my makeup bag, I need to wash this and shape it back up, but

I love the G538 for highlighter over my other highlighter brushes ( G5521, K001) its works like a fan brush would but its like a bigger 224 version its really nice for powder as well if you dont want a heavy application or your highlight that intense. 


I love the 210 to go over my foundation with fix+to make sure everything is blended or for contour, but i havent used it for liquid foundation, Im planning to order the j210 to try this out instead, Idk if the black goat hair is intrended for foundation becasue it is dyed and i read the j series is better for cream and liquids

I almost always use the G503 for contour you will love it for this! it blends your blush/contour very effortlessly. 

I use the B103 for my chanel powder founation to set my foundation its really soft and fluffy

For blush I used to use the K020 a lot but since the G5545 and J110 arrived im loving the J110 so much for all my blushes


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Which do use everyday and/or is your top favorite? I love your brush collection


  	Thank you ma'am! I been obsessed these make such a huge difference in your makeup application. These Mac collections arent helping but I have managed to keep these in my budget and order them a few at a time, I have a wishlist so far and I have placed like 6 orders ahhh but they are well worth it.


----------



## MissTT (May 9, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Sorry for the crappy quality I'm using my iPhone for these and it's pouring outside but it's the g503 I grabbed the fix + becuz the seem the same height. I'm 4'10 so I have some tiny hands lol just to show it's size


  	That brush is huge. How do you plan to use it? Thanks for posting your collection pics by the way.


  	I just received notice that my Tom Ford blush brush was delivered. Hakuhodo will have to wait a bit longer. LOL


----------



## LC Balthazar (May 9, 2013)

Thank you for everyone posting their pics and opinions. It's so important to see and hear about it since we (most of us) have to order these online. I appreciate it!


----------



## janette9687 (May 9, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks. Yes I've read this link before. I think we're trying to figure out a ranking for the different series. Does that make sense?
> 
> That brush is huge. How do you plan to use it? Thanks for posting your collection pics by the way.
> 
> ...


  	really? I think its tiny! i've had this fo like 6 months i use mine for contouring it works great for that


----------



## MissTT (May 9, 2013)

Maybe I'm misjudging the head. I don't have Fix+ lol. I thought Cindy posted it earlier in the thread and I also thought it was big then. That's why it definitely stinks most of us can only see them online.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 11, 2013)

G503 (I wanted depict how small the brush actually is in comparison to the other user with much smaller hands than me (5'10 my height) and she's much shorter than me)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  J5543 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J531 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 G503 here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All three brushes were able to fit in this one box.  They are definitely quality brushes from the handle to the texture and softness of the hair! Very happy with my 2nd purchase from this company and look forward to adding in more...slowly! As this was a whooping $230 purchase, sadly


----------



## powderprincess (May 11, 2013)

smokeyrose said:


> Please stop talking about the J5543, my poor wallet! Wayne Goss says it's a great dupe for the Tom Ford blush brush, too! ( Search on YT: Tom Ford brush dupes) Now I am deliberating if I should by the J5543 to use for blushes and the J110 to use with setting powders and bronzers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.    I have a lot of Hakuhodo brushes as well as Tom Ford.  I don't find them that dupey.  The J5543 is similar in shape to the Tom Ford, but the Haku is much more narrow and less dense in comparison.  The J5523 is nothing like the TF 11 brush.  I could see the Haku J142 as being similar to the TF 13, but the TF is denser still.  The Haku brushes are all very nice, but I find the Tom Ford ones slightly higher quality.


----------



## powderprincess (May 11, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i use rotate them really but i grab the Yachiyo for to go thats why i bent the bristles  in my makeup bag, I need to wash this and shape it back up,  but   I love the G538 for highlighter over my other highlighter brushes ( G5521, K001) its works like a fan brush would but its like a bigger 224 version its really nice for powder as well if you dont want a heavy application or your highlight that intense.  I love the 210 to go over my foundation with fix+to make sure everything is blended or for contour, but i havent used it for liquid foundation, Im planning to order the j210 to try this out instead, Idk if the black goat hair is intrended for foundation becasue it is dyed and i read the j series is better for cream and liquids I almost always use the G503 for contour you will love it for this! it blends your blush/contour very effortlessly.  I use the B103 for my chanel powder founation to set my foundation its really soft and fluffy For blush I used to use the K020 a lot but since the G5545 and J110 arrived im loving the J110 so much for all my blushes


 I have been tempted to try the J210 for foundation, but I worry it will absorb too much product and that it will be a pain to clean.  Does anybody use the J210 for foundation?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 11, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> .    I have a lot of Hakuhodo brushes as well as Tom Ford.  I don't find them that dupey.  The J5543 is similar in shape to the Tom Ford, but the Haku is much more narrow and less dense in comparison.  The J5523 is nothing like the TF 11 brush.  I could see the Haku J142 as being similar to the TF 13, but the TF is denser still.  The Haku brushes are all very nice, but I find the Tom Ford ones slightly higher quality.


 I want to try the Tom ford blush brush. #6 is it? So the J5543 not comparable. Sad  these brushes were not cheap...


----------



## powderprincess (May 11, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I want to try the Tom ford blush brush. #6 is it? So the J5543 not comparable. Sad  these brushes were not cheap...


. Both the TF and the Haku are both fantastic brushes and top quality.  Tom Ford #6 is much denser.  You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## powderprincess (May 11, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I want to try the Tom ford blush brush. #6 is it? So the J5543 not comparable. Sad  these brushes were not cheap...


. Both the TF and the Haku are both fantastic brushes and top quality.  Tom Ford #6 is much denser.  You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## powderprincess (May 11, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I want to try the Tom ford blush brush. #6 is it? So the J5543 not comparable. Sad  these brushes were not cheap...


. Both the TF and the Haku are both fantastic brushes and top quality.  Tom Ford #6 is much denser.  You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## powderprincess (May 11, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I want to try the Tom ford blush brush. #6 is it? So the J5543 not comparable. Sad  these brushes were not cheap...


. Both the TF and the Haku are both fantastic brushes and top quality.  Tom Ford #6 is much denser.  You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## janette9687 (May 11, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> They are definitely quality brushes from the handle to the texture and softness of the hair! Very happy with my 2nd purchase from this company and look forward to adding in more...slowly! As this was a whooping $230 purchase, sadly


  	the g503 looks so baby in your hands! how do you like it? How do you like the J5543? what will you be using it for? I been debating this one since i got the j110. I hope you like your purchases! I limit mine to $100 at a time so i dont feel that bad for it haha


----------



## powderprincess (May 12, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I want to try the Tom ford blush brush. #6 is it? So the J5543 not comparable. Sad  these brushes were not cheap...


. Both the TF and the Haku are both fantastic brushes and top quality.  Tom Ford #6 is much denser.  You can't go wrong with either one.


----------



## powderprincess (May 12, 2013)

Sorry about the duplicate posts, my iPad was being glitchy


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 12, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> Sorry about the duplicate posts, my iPad was being glitchy


 No problem. The iPad will do that sometime. Thank you again for feedback with the brushes


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 12, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> the g503 looks so baby in your hands! how do you like it? How do you like the J5543? what will you be using it for? I been debating this one since i got the j110. I hope you like your purchases! I limit mine to $100 at a time so i dont feel that bad for it haha


 Ya, my HG brush for 2013...G503! Hands down best brush for that contour/blush finish! Way better than the 168...IMO! I'm loving the G503 so much, I might get the g504 too. Yes the brush in my large hands compare your itty bitty hands look small. lol But I find this brush perfect in every way! The brush head is perfect, the handle itself is small not the head size. It's more medium size and ideal for contouring for anyone who loves to do so. I'm so geeked over this brush...sickening!  Okay, j5543 is a densely packed brush. Wld not use it on very pigmented blushes, unless your going for the concentrated look in one area of your face. I think I want to use this for cream based products, like cream blushes. I don't have many creams blushes because my skin type (oily/combo), but I have enough so far...this brush was a must for my collection as well. 2nd favorite!  Now the last. The j531 and trust me I wasn't saving the best for last moment here. This brush sheds massively the brush handle and head are the standard and obviously biggest of the three. It applies finishing powder and foundation powder excellent! If it wasn't for the shedding. It wld have a 8/10 for functionality. It's soft and I can see it being used for multiple things. But because this was a $90 brush and the most expensive of the 3... I probably could have skipped it and spent $100 less.   Overall 2/3 ain't bad! I love all the brushes nonetheless and will continue to slowly purchase the must have ones from hakuhodo!


----------



## janette9687 (May 12, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Overall 2/3 ain't bad! I love all the brushes nonetheless and will continue to slowly purchase the must have ones from hakuhodo!


  	I kew you would love it! its my fave for countouring, i use to use the 109 but this is so easy and effortless im so glad you liked it!


----------



## janette9687 (May 12, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Overall 2/3 ain't bad! I love all the brushes nonetheless and will continue to slowly purchase the must have ones from hakuhodo!


  	do you think the g5543 be a good bronzer brush?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 12, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> do you think the g5543 be a good bronzer brush?


  I'm sure it would be great for that purpose because the capabilities from style head. The j5543 I can see being used in multiple ways. If you're considering the g5543...let me know I can only thank you so much for recommending that g503 brush! I love it


----------



## MissTT (May 13, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Overall 2/3 ain't bad! I love all the brushes nonetheless and will continue to slowly purchase the must have ones from hakuhodo!


  	Cindy you are awesome for posting all those pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was considering the MAC 168 so I am stoked about your G503 review. Always looking for better. And yes the brushes look much smaller in your hands. I have larger hands too so it's kind of cool to see the scale. That way no major surprises. So sorry about your J531 though. $90 is way too much to spend on a shedding brush. What's the company's return policy? I'd hate to see you stuck with it.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Thanks for the comparisons. I just received my Tom Ford blush brush over the weekend and it was quite lovely. I was a bit disappointed to find that multiple hairs on the edges were splayed though.  Cindy you are awesome for posting all those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm get on that today. As I cannot stand a shedding brush that drooling icon is hilarious! lol please post a pic of your Tom ford blush brush...can you use it for cream blushes/products?? It it over $50. Maybe I can return the brush and get something else. And you are welcome hon! Hakuhodo displays online aren't the greatest...  Do NOT get the mac 168! Girl, get that g503. I will not steer you wrong! I'm forever endeavored to the recommendations I received on here. You will be very happy woman


----------



## janette9687 (May 13, 2013)

Y





MissTT said:


> Thanks for the comparisons. I just received my Tom Ford blush brush over the weekend and it was quite lovely. I was a bit disappointed to find that multiple hairs on the edges were splayed though.  Cindy you are awesome for posting all those pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The g503 is a must if you're contouring its so much better then the 168 the bristles are densely packed and the head is big enough to deposit the right amount of color and blend beautifully.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 13, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Y The g503 is a must if you're contouring its so much better then the 168 the bristles are densely packed and the head is big enough to deposit the right amount of color and blend beautifully.


 I concur Janette, what will be your next brush?


----------



## janette9687 (May 13, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I concur Janette, what will be your next brush?


  	So i have a wishlist already with them all spaced out in $100ish transactions lol theyre not in a particular order, its whichever i feel like i need of. If it has a mac brush in () its because thats what im looking to dupe.  HTH


J5529               $16 
G5529             $21
G5528             $29
G5520             $21 
J533                 $18
= $105

J122R              $28
212                  $30 
J212                 $34 
=$92

B264(brow)    $22 
J4003               $40  (mac 168)
J210                 $44
=$106

J544                 $41 (white hair mac 131)
G545               $24  (smaller mac 131)
J4002              $32  (white hair mac 188)  
=$97

G5555-2mm   $45
G5552-4mm   $54
=$99

J5543               $60
Yachiyo large   $46
=$106

B509                $72
G5509             $24
=$96


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 13, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> So i have a wishlist already with them all spaced out in $100ish transactions lol theyre not in a particular order, its whichever i feel like i need of. If it has a mac brush in () its because thats what im looking to dupe.  HTH   J5529               $16 G5529             $21 G5528             $29 G5520             $21 J533                 $18 [COLOR=FF0000]= $105[/COLOR]  J122R              $28 212                  $30 J212                 $34 [COLOR=FF0000]=$92[/COLOR]  B264(brow)    $22 J4003               $40  (mac 168)  J210                 $44 [COLOR=FF0000]=$106[/COLOR]  J544                 $41 (white hair mac 131)  G545               $24  (smaller mac 131)  J4002              $32  (white hair mac 188)    [COLOR=FF0000]=$97[/COLOR]  G5555-2mm   $45 G5552-4mm   $54 [COLOR=FF0000]=$99[/COLOR]  J5543               $60 Yachiyo large   $46 [COLOR=FF0000]=$106[/COLOR]  B509                $72 G5509             $24 [COLOR=FF0000]=$96[/COLOR]


  LOVE Mac 131 for highlighter!! I only use it for that alone. Which I'm glad you dispalyed the dupes here hate the mac 188, don't really know what to do with it! But the 187 is my HG foundation brush. Wow all your price points are great! I feel like all my brush choice are always $60  than ks for sharing your list!!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 13, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> LOVE Mac 131 for highlighter!! I only use it for that alone. Which I'm glad you dispalyed the dupes here hate the mac 188, don't really know what to do with it! But the 187 is my HG foundation brush. Wow all your price points are great! I feel like all my brush choice r over $60  thanks for sharing your list!!


----------



## janette9687 (May 13, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> LOVE Mac 131 for highlighter!! I only use it for that alone. Which I'm glad you dispalyed the dupes here hate the mac 188, don't really know what to do with it! But the 187 is my HG foundation brush. Wow all your price points are great! I feel like all my brush choice are always $60
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	Well i want the J544 for foundation, its uppose to be like a mix btw the 187 and 131 but with the white goat hairs in the j series so I think if you love your 187 ( i dont have one, im waiting for the SE for the Rihanna collection  ) you will love this one for foundation then. I saw that the G545 is much smaller and i want this one for highlighting as well. My mac 131 works great for msfs so i wanted a hakuhodo dupe for it. I have a short handle 188 and I use to have a long handle 1 and swapped it, which now i wish i would have kept it bcuz i like the long handle better but now im just replacing it with the hakuhodo dupe. Really i sue mine a lot for cream blushes, lustre drops or liquid highlighters, moisturizer, or even run over my powder with fix plus.

  	I try and look for a reasonable priced one. Most expensive ones i have bought was the B103 that was $72 and there was no getting past that one the S103 was even more $$$ and the K020 which was $65 and i only got that one because its blue squirrel and you know how good that works for dry skin so thats enough to justify those, other than that i have been able to find good price points. 

  	I think the eye brshes are like all the other brands, I still have to post my eye brushes crap! i just washed all my brushes today so ill be able to take pics tomorrow. If you need any more help finding a brush you can always chat up here! lol


----------



## MissTT (May 14, 2013)

Learning so much from you ladies. Thanks so much for posting. Now I've got my eye on the J4003...


cindypltnm81 said:


> Do NOT get the mac 168! Girl, get that g503. I will not steer you wrong! I'm forever endeavored to the recommendations I received on here. You will be very happy woman


  	Didn't get my TF brush posted last night. Will do it when I get home. TBH so far I'm not sure about its application. It's very dense so at first it doesn't want to pick up the powder. Then when I add more it doesn't really seem to want to blend it with my skin making my application streaky. Could be user error so that's why the jury is still out. I've been using it on it's flat side to kind of pat the blush on and then blend which works with all my other brushes. I'll switch to the top part of the brush later. With it's density it can definitely work for cream blushes imho although I don't use creams due to my oiliness so my advice is worth whatever LOL.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Learning so much from you ladies. Thanks so much for posting. Now I've got my eye on the J4003... Didn't get my TF brush posted last night. Will do it when I get home. TBH so far I'm not sure about its application. It's very dense so at first it doesn't want to pick up the powder. Then when I add more it doesn't really seem to want to blend it with my skin making my application streaky. Could be user error so that's why the jury is still out. I've been using it on it's flat side to kind of pat the blush on and then blend which works with all my other brushes. I'll switch to the top part of the brush later. With it's density it can definitely work for cream blushes imho although I don't use creams due to my oiliness so my advice is worth whatever LOL.


 No, your advice is appreciated. We can all direct each other. I too have oily skin, so I don't always reach for my cream blushes. But they work great as bases for your blush longevity  I might relax on my brush shopping....been spending too much money and 6yo daughter is alrdy askig to go summer shopping.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Well i want the J544 for foundation, its uppose to be like a mix btw the 187 and 131 but with the white goat hairs in the j series so I think if you love your 187 ( i dont have one, im waiting for the SE for the Rihanna collection  ) you will love this one for foundation then. I saw that the G545 is much smaller and i want this one for highlighting as well. My mac 131 works great for msfs so i wanted a hakuhodo dupe for it. I have a short handle 188 and I use to have a long handle 1 and swapped it, which now i wish i would have kept it bcuz i like the long handle better but now im just replacing it with the hakuhodo dupe. Really i sue mine a lot for cream blushes, lustre drops or liquid highlighters, moisturizer, or even run over my powder with fix plus.  I try and look for a reasonable priced one. Most expensive ones i have bought was the B103 that was $72 and there was no getting past that one the S103 was even more $$$ and the K020 which was $65 and i only got that one because its blue squirrel and you know how good that works for dry skin so thats enough to justify those, other than that i have been able to find good price points.   I think the eye brshes are like all the other brands, I still have to post my eye brushes crap! i just washed all my brushes today so ill be able to take pics tomorrow. If you need any more help finding a brush you can always chat up here! lol


 I love to see your eye brush collection.


----------



## janette9687 (May 14, 2013)

L-R: J142, J146, G5522, J5522, Mac 224, Mac 217, J5523, G5523, Mac 219, G5514, G5515  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mac 239, J242G, G5526, Mac 226, LY38b, LY38a, LY38, G5533, J5533  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mac 213, J121G, J220G, Mac 239, J242G, G5526, Mac 226, LY38b, LY38a, LY38  Mac and Louise young brushes are there for comparisons


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> L-R: J142, J146, G5522, J5522, Mac 224, Mac 217, J5523, G5523, Mac 219, G5514, G5515
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Ridammm diculous!! lol I thought I had a massive brush collection! I see you been collecting from hakuhodo for awhile now! Love it


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

Well these are my brush collection! I left out my Mac 150 and hakuhodo S100 brush. Totally forgot they were in my bag too lazy to take all these brushes out just to add 2 more. lol My collex mainly consist of: MAC NARS  Hourglass  1 sigma brush (don't like that brand)  Hakuhodo (newly added)  Will post my eye brushes later...


----------



## MissTT (May 14, 2013)

For Cindy - Tom Ford Cheek Brush






  	Snapped this quickly before washing. Sorry for the Modern Mandarin. I can take some more pics after I wash it so you can see the density. I've only used it with MAC blush and it seems to drag across the powder. No way I want to try it with NARS right now. Perhaps on a weekend when I've got time to fix it up if needed. I still need to play with brush to figure out the best application method. My tap and blend hasn't been working the way I'd like.


----------



## janette9687 (May 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Learning so much from you ladies. Thanks so much for posting. Now I've got my eye on the J4003...
> Didn't get my TF brush posted last night. Will do it when I get home. TBH so far I'm not sure about its application. It's very dense so at first it doesn't want to pick up the powder. Then when I add more it doesn't really seem to want to blend it with my skin making my application streaky. Could be user error so that's why the jury is still out. I've been using it on it's flat side to kind of pat the blush on and then blend which works with all my other brushes. I'll switch to the top part of the brush later. With it's density it can definitely work for cream blushes imho although I don't use creams due to my oiliness so my advice is worth whatever LOL.


  	Thank you for your post of the Tom Ford, phew I thought Hakuhodos were pricey these are wowza! I think ill go check them out as there is a Tom Ford counter at my nordstroms before i leave home.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> For Cindy - Tom Ford Cheek Brush
> 
> Snapped this quickly before washing. Sorry for the Modern Mandarin. I can take some more pics after I wash it so you can see the density. I've only used it with MAC blush and it seems to drag across the powder. No way I want to try it with NARS right now. Perhaps on a weekend when I've got time to fix it up if needed. I still need to play with brush to figure out the best application method. My tap and blend hasn't been working the way I'd like.


 Thank you Miss TT  And may I say...I'm loving your brush, it's so pretty :eyelove:  The handle reminds me of the hourglass a little does it pick up allot of color with one swipe? Looks like a dream blush brush!! Thank you hon for sharing it!!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Thanks! i'm kinda of ashamed now becasue thats only my hakuhodos, I still have some more macs (idk why i decided to by double for each of my mac eye brushes, but i do have 2 of each, i guess a dirty set and clean set), only the performance kit from sigma (i dont like their face brushes either) only 2 nars, 2 LY, and 2 laura mercier.  But all of that is in Japan, Im almost done on my time on leave :"( so i went a little crazy here in the states but only becuz shopping for makeup overseas is a hassle. I looooove makeup brushes tho its my first love! after is a tie btw lipsticks and highlighters >_<  I wouldnt be so bumbed about your purchase, I read in sweet temptations blog today that the J5543 is like the tom ford cream blush brush but less dense but that that was a good thing for her she mentioned it. I saw that she uses it for foundaton so that is def worth a try when i purchase it!   http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2012/09/16/hakuhodo-j-series/   in the same post MissTT you'll find comparison of the Mac 168SH (same as the long handle im pretty sure) J4003 they look similar in size, HTH its def on my to buy list!   Thank you for your post of the Tom Ford, phew I thought Hakuhodos were pricey these are wowza! I think ill go check them out as there is a Tom Ford counter at my nordstroms before i leave home.


 Janette, your sooo pretty! Love your new avi   Do we need an intervention? lol I think we all do!


----------



## janette9687 (May 14, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Will post my eye brushes later...


  	I almost got those hourglasses brushes when sephora was having the vib chic sale especially cuz you said they picked up the new ED blushes real well but i have the synthetic angled blush brush from sephora and thought that would do the trick, now i want it! its hard to find nice synthetic brushes. Whats the one in btw the hour glass and mac 129?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I almost got those hourglasses brushes when sephora was having the vib chic sale especially cuz you said they picked up the new ED blushes real well but i have the synthetic angled blush brush from sephora and thought that would do the trick, now i want it! its hard to find nice synthetic brushes. Whats the one in btw the hour glass and mac 129?


 That is the hakuhodo one. J5543 (TF dupe), did you have this one or were you contemplating purchasing it? Hourglass #2 brush is great! I use it for foundation and when I clean it, I use it for ED blushes. Such a pretty blush brush! I want their concealor brush?


----------



## janette9687 (May 14, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Do we need an intervention? lol I think we all do!


 
  	aw your making me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Thank you! I loooove purples, i wanted to do the Lupus awareness hash tag on instagram lol I was wearing heroine actually it looks so pretty i am love with it!

  	...but i don't want an intervention! My sister calls it a makeup hoarder anonymous lol only because she has built a collection herself out of the makeup that "doesn't workout for me" haha ex: she has accumulated 18 blushes from me


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> aw your making me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I can only imagine what your makeup collection is like  I know brushes can be expensive. But as Wayne goss said...you can create a great look with a quality brush and cheap makeup verses the other way! I don't use cheap makeup, but I've always loved a quality brush. Which is why I'm always open for new brands and doing my homework before purchase. I don't know what sigma is so popular... Their brushes just don't do it for me! I hate that F80 brush. lol


----------



## janette9687 (May 14, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I can only imagine what your makeup collection is like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	i heard that one F80 is hard to clean, ugh i dont have it i didnt buy from them for a long time becuz of all the biased reviews and becuz how they copied Mac, I wouldnt rock a fake LV so why would i buy fake mac right? I finally did buy their perfromance kit becasue nobody really makes tiny brushes like that and i have smaller eyes so they work out real well for me. I have the concealer precision kit too but for foundation/concealer my #1 love is the beauty blender! I hear the sigmax line is a PITA to clean up.

  	Oh! I thought of you today while shopping at nordstroms (he he) only becuz i know you like to contour too, have your tried Kevyn Aucouin makeup? I finally got to see his shaping powders to countour! OMG no warmth in it at all! and they make in more than one shade but i couldnt find another shade besides medium online or the counter (weird), anyways its waaay dark enough for me becuz im an NC40 and im on the tanner side but to contour and i only had to use the slightest bit! OMG I am so in love with this scupting powder, it creates that "shadow" so well.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i heard that one F80 is hard to clean, ugh i dont have it i didnt buy from them for a long time becuz of all the biased reviews and becuz how they copied Mac, I wouldnt rock a fake LV so why would i buy fake mac right? I finally did buy their perfromance kit becasue nobody really makes tiny brushes like that and i have smaller eyes so they work out real well for me. I have the concealer precision kit too but for foundation/concealer my #1 love is the beauty blender! I hear the sigmax line is a PITA to clean up.  Oh! I thought of you today while shopping at nordstroms (he he) only becuz i know you like to contour too, have your tried Kevyn Aucouin makeup? I finally got to see his shaping powders to countour! OMG no warmth in it at all! and they make in more than one shade but i couldnt find another shade besides medium online or the counter (weird), anyways its waaay dark enough for me becuz im an NC40 and im on the tanner side but to contour and i only had to use the slightest bit! OMG I am so in love with this scupting powder, it creates that "shadow" so well.


 Awe I see you enable others easy! lol I will check it out! I've heard a lot reviews about the Kevyn Aucouin! I will have to see for myself!  I just purchased my first burberry shadow. I'm huge NARS fan at heart. Love their shadows and blushes! But I do need to branch out from my comfort brands lol  How long is your flight typically when heading bk to Japan? My husband is on deployment rt now, his carrier just left N Korea...but Im looking forward to arrival bk to the states too!   I was never much into makeup when I was active duty, but that's cool you keep your passion for it with no regards to military life


----------



## janette9687 (May 15, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I was never much into makeup when I was active duty, but that's cool you keep your passion for it with no regards to military life


  	well i dont have a lot of people to share it with so i usually leave my enabling to makeup lovers on this forum or instagram lol, I have bought so much here tho, I am afraid of what I will have when i take it all back ahhh. Its not that bad tho, all my makeup fits in 2 muji drawers but now i may have to buy one of those orignal beauty box to store it all (clearcube dupe).

  	I looove nars blushes, and sheerglow is a winner for me too. I recently got into their e/s and velvet matte pencils! I never got their brushes becuz they appeared expensive at first but now i have so many that i have just got what I was missing from my brush collection. I recently got into MUFE and Sugarpill for their matte e/s both are so much more vibrant than macs. I love mac for their lipsticks and different finishes in e/s tho. 

  	I freelance in okinawa sometime tho, its really nice becuz Japan is beautiful and there are so many photographers. Ive done lots of stylized shoots so I may think about actually building a kit and freelancing when i can for like balls, proms, and shoots. I keep to myself becuz not many girls in uniform wear makeup beside the basics, shoot! even i dont (im too lazy at 0530!) but i will rock my riri woo, candy yum yum and rebel on the weekends. I get compliments but there arnt much girls that are makeup lovers like i am lol. I dont talk much to the MUA out there becuz they can be kind of catty, which idk why, im full time active duty its not like i have time to take jobs, most of the time i just want to be part of a creative shoot. The money is just to maintain my personal makeup stash that im using. 

  	Sorry i blabbed!..

  	Well I will be flying from dallas back to hawaii. I was working TAD in Pearl Harbor for 6 months. From Hawaii i take a flight back to Okinawa, thats 9 hrs. Im pretty sure Korea to Hawaii it be about the same. Aw, thats so great that you get to see him soon! When I came back from deployment nobody was there to greet me my family as in Tx and I landed in Cali, but some random family member did give me a beer!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 15, 2013)

Here's my clear cube dupe ($222) compared to whatever the real one cost! lol  Oh Hawaii is nice went there 6 times while I was in the navy! Then once for a family reunion (hubby is Hawaiian), so we had a fun time! But I plan to go again...not anytime soon that is too long of a flight for me! That sucks being away from your family, but it does go by fast! I did only 5 years and have been out for 3 years...long enough to embark on a new career (RN) and it's great! But I do miss traveling like I did when I was on those 6 month deploys


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 15, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> well i dont have a lot of people to share it with so i usually leave my enabling to makeup lovers on this forum or instagram lol, I have bought so much here tho, I am afraid of what I will have when i take it all back ahhh. Its not that bad tho, all my makeup fits in 2 muji drawers but now i may have to buy one of those orignal beauty box to store it all (clearcube dupe).  I looove nars blushes, and sheerglow is a winner for me too. I recently got into their e/s and velvet matte pencils! I never got their brushes becuz they appeared expensive at first but now i have so many that i have just got what I was missing from my brush collection. I recently got into MUFE and Sugarpill for their matte e/s both are so much more vibrant than macs. I love mac for their lipsticks and different finishes in e/s tho.   I freelance in okinawa sometime tho, its really nice becuz Japan is beautiful and there are so many photographers. Ive done lots of stylized shoots so I may think about actually building a kit and freelancing when i can for like balls, proms, and shoots. I keep to myself becuz not many girls in uniform wear makeup beside the basics, shoot! even i dont (im too lazy at 0530!) but i will rock my riri woo, candy yum yum and rebel on the weekends. I get compliments but there arnt much girls that are makeup lovers like i am lol. I dont talk much to the MUA out there becuz they can be kind of catty, which idk why, im full time active duty its not like i have time to take jobs, most of the time i just want to be part of a creative shoot. The money is just to maintain my personal makeup stash that im using.   Sorry i blabbed!..  Well I will be flying from dallas back to hawaii. I was working TAD in Pearl Harbor for 6 months. From Hawaii i take a flight back to Okinawa, thats 9 hrs. Im pretty sure Korea to Hawaii it be about the same. Aw, thats so great that you get to see him soon! When I came back from deployment nobody was there to greet me my family as in Tx and I landed in Cali, but some random family member did give me a beer!


No, thanks for sharing! I do seldom at times miss being in the military! But then I think about having to request a chit (permission) to do everything!  Lol with the family member having a beer for you!


----------



## janette9687 (May 21, 2013)

So I ordered the J110, J4003, and B264 last week so they should hopefully be waiting for me, I'm in the process of getting back to Japan so as I settle in I will post pics


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 23, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> So I ordered the J110, J4003, and B264 last week so they should hopefully be waiting for me, I'm in the process of getting back to Japan so as I settle in I will post pics


  Can't wait to see


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

I need to get a MAC 224 or its dupe STAT. What's the shipping like at Hakuhodo? Any other recommendations for blending concealer?


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need to get a MAC 224 or its dupe STAT. What's the shipping like at Hakuhodo? Any other recommendations for blending concealer?


 I think janette wld know better than me. Are you in the medical field too? As an RN, I recognize medical jargon anywhere. lol "stat"


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

Nope, sorry Cin. I probably learned it on MASH.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (May 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Nope, sorry Cin. I probably learned it on MASH.


 I was born 84 and I  remember that show. So you must be an 80s baby! Mash is way back în the day! lol


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

Girl I'm like 10 years older than you LOL. That show seemed old when I was a kid. No cable tv so I didn't have many choices.


----------



## powderprincess (May 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need to get a MAC 224 or its dupe STAT. What's the shipping like at Hakuhodo? Any other recommendations for blending concealer?


.   The J214R is awesome for concealer.  Shipping is $9 to US and very fast.


----------



## MissTT (May 23, 2013)

thanks, powder. For $9 I better add something else to my cart. Not sure what other brushes I need at the moment. Maybe an eye shadow brush to apply a wash of color over the full eye and a good brush to apply paint pots.

  	Sorry I haven't followed up with my Tom Ford cheek brush thoughts. So far I haven't really loved it. The brush is so incredibly dense that it doesn't really blend well in my opinion. It's very difficult to rinse all of the soap out of it and it takes quite awhile to dry. Today I reached for my Real Techniques brush instead which is pretty sad. The TF is very soft and high quality, but I always feel like I need to finish up with a lighter brush. It also lost a few hairs in the washes. Not terrible, but notable. It's performing a bit better after washing. I've only used it with MAC blushes. I'm too scared to try it with NARS.


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 24, 2013)

I placed my first order with Hakuhodo today. I got the two face brushes J544 and J110 and two eye brushes J5529 and J5523. I can't wait to finally try these out!


----------



## janette9687 (May 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface- Those are really nice choices! Just keep in mind the brushes come back looking smaller I have my eyes set in the j5529 and j544 next I love the j110


----------



## janette9687 (May 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need to get a MAC 224 or its dupe STAT. What's the shipping like at Hakuhodo? Any other recommendations for blending concealer?


  Hi! I think the closest to Mac 224 is the g5533 but it's more slender like a 222 but with time I think it may get more fluffy also there is the g5522 but this one tapers to a pointy end I have both an love them both. The J series versions are much fluffier then the g series and white goat hair.   If you want a concealer brush the j212 or j214  are nice denser brushes like mini Mac 109s or u could go for the j122r or j125r they're the duo fiber ones a lot softer for the under eye


----------



## Pinkdollface (May 25, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Those are really nice choices! Just keep in mind the brushes come back looking smaller I have my eyes set in the j5529 and j544 next I love the j110


  	Thanks! I read a lot of posts about the brushes and also have seen a ton of pics comparing them to Mac brushes I already have, so I think I know what size to expect. I hope the J110 is indeed a small blush brush, because I like my blush brushes small! It's great to hear you like it so much. I also have been looking for the perfect small crease brush and I really hope the J5529 will be just that. I'll let you know how I like them, so hopefully you can decide if you really need the J544 and J5529 (but I probably will think you need them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).


----------



## janette9687 (May 26, 2013)

Finally! The j210 and j4003 are here just have to wait till wed to pick them up, took long enough for overseas shipping they're usually really fast! As soon as I have them ill post pics and comparisons!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 13, 2013)

so I thought I posted pictures but I guess it didn't on my phone, some thoughts on both brushes  J210 I used this one for foundation it's really dense, I feel like it soaks up the foundation, but it does give me a really smooth airbrushed look, it's extremely soft on your skin and a lil but bigger than a Mac 109, I'm really liking it to buff my powder foundation and some fix + for more coverage  J4003- this one is slimmer than the Mac 168 and about the same amount of bristles. Again like any j series it's very soft and WhenI use it with my blushes I get a nice glow


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 13, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> so I thought I posted pictures but I guess it didn't on my phone, some thoughts on both brushes  J210 I used this one for foundation it's really dense, I feel like it soaks up the foundation, but it does give me a really smooth airbrushed look, it's extremely soft on your skin and a lil but bigger than a Mac 109, I'm really liking it to buff my powder foundation and some fix + for more coverage  J4003- this one is slimmer than the Mac 168 and about the same amount of bristles. Again like any j series it's very soft and WhenI use it with my blushes I get a nice glow


 So no regrets? I was like "yes, she's posting pics". Nonetheless, hope you enjoy them and thank you so much for sharing


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 13, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> So no regrets? I was like "yes, she's posting pics". Nonetheless, hope you enjoy them and thank you so much for sharing


  	nope! no regrets! the only regrets i have for my hakuhodos are my yachiyo and 214 brush because they came much smaller than expected and now i have to order them the bigger size which means more spending haha i took pics with my iphone but they never posted, since then i have gotten 2 more face brushes the g5552 and g5556 they look like angled flat tops but duo fibre and a few more eye brushes like the 5529s small crease brushes and some pencil brushes


----------



## MissTT (Jun 13, 2013)

What made you decide to use the J210, a blusher brush, for foundation Janette? I hate when brushes soak up products. I try to stick to synthetic bristles when I can for my liquids and creams. Maybe I'm missing out though.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 14, 2013)

MissTT said:


> What made you decide to use the J210, a blusher brush, for foundation Janette? I hate when brushes soak up products. I try to stick to synthetic bristles when I can for my liquids and creams. Maybe I'm missing out though.


  	well ive used my mac 109 as a foundation brush and becasue its as dense as a kabuki brush it really buffed in the foundation. only sucky thing is that the mac 109 sheds like crazy. when i got the hakuhodo 210 i used it for that purpose but just with powder because i read that the hairs were dyed and not recommended for liquid/creams whereas the j series are. I really liked how it left my foundation it looked so flawless but when i first dipped it in foundation it felt like it didnt apply enough to my face. Also i think i may be kind of swayed becasue i have been using my beautyblender for foundation and it doesnt soak up much foundation at all. 

  	most of my blush brushes i use are paddle like brushes like the 129 and 116, i feel like the 210 is really dense for blush but they dont pack on ridculous amont either so if you want to use if for blush you totally can. I use mine both more for buffing /blending my blush...

  	sorry i blabbed lol


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 14, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> So no regrets? I was like "yes, she's posting pics". Nonetheless, hope you enjoy them and thank you so much for sharing


  	im so sorry ill post pics soon!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 14, 2013)

mac 130, 188SH, G5552-4mm, G5555-2mm, J210, 210, Mac 109  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  NARS 14, G5528, G5520, J533, Mac 219, G5529, J5529, NARS 12, LY 38B


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> NARS 14, G5528, G5520, J533, Mac 219, G5529, J5529, NARS 12, LY 38B


	A lovely collection!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 14, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> mac 130, 188SH, G5552-4mm, G5555-2mm, J210, 210, Mac 109
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love it!! Your overall brush collection must be massive!! I haven't purchase anything new...well I did purchase all the mac palettes with the clear lid (7 total)! I would like to try one of the J series for foundation next...


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 16, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I love it!! Your overall brush collection must be massive!! I haven't purchase anything new...well I did purchase all the mac palettes with the clear lid (7 total)! I would like to try one of the J series for foundation next...


	thank you ladies! id like to think that i only own a few extras besides the essentials


----------



## sss215 (Jun 16, 2013)

MissTT said:


> thanks, powder. For $9 I better add something else to my cart. Not sure what other brushes I need at the moment. Maybe an eye shadow brush to apply a wash of color over the full eye and a good brush to apply paint pots.  Sorry I haven't followed up with my Tom Ford cheek brush thoughts. So far I haven't really loved it. The brush is so incredibly dense that it doesn't really blend well in my opinion. It's very difficult to rinse all of the soap out of it and it takes quite awhile to dry. Today I reached for my Real Techniques brush instead which is pretty sad. The TF is very soft and high quality, but I always feel like I need to finish up with a lighter brush. It also lost a few hairs in the washes. Not terrible, but notable. It's performing a bit better after washing. I've only used it with MAC blushes. I'm too scared to try it with NARS.


  Try rinsing it in cool water. All the suds will rinse away with no problem.  My goal is to grab the G543 and one of the tiny flat eyeliner brushes. Can't wait. I need them both!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 17, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I love it!! Your overall brush collection must be massive!! I haven't purchase anything new...well I did purchase all the mac palettes with the clear lid (7 total)! I would like to try one of the J series for foundation next...


	i would try out the j544 or one of the g555# the flat top with duo fibres, i havent gotten the j544 yet, but its on its way, im planning to use that one for foundation as its suppose to be the same size as a 187 but tapered


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 17, 2013)

janette9687- what's your take on the Hakuhodo kolinsky brushes for eyeshadow work.
  	I'm hanging fire on ordering from them.
  	I have a Tanseido kolinsky and and it's amazing.
  	I'm thinking of adding more kolinski brushes so Tanseido or Haku, that is the question.
  	Or if you know of a better manufacturer of kolinsky brushes I'd love to know about it.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 17, 2013)

I have the J544 but dont like it for foundation. Its to soft. But if you like the MAC187 for foundation you like this one to. I love the J544 for blusher. Use it everyday.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 17, 2013)

MAC187 and J544: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The MAC one is bigger.


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 17, 2013)

Janette, i love your collection! Wauw! Where do you use the G5555 2mm for? Is it nice for foundation?


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 17, 2013)

Can not sleep richt now. So i was on the Hakuhodo site en buy the G5555 2mm. Cant wait till he receive! I have buy this month 4 Koyudo brushes to


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 17, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Can not sleep richt now. So i was on the Hakuhodo site en buy the G5555 2mm. Cant wait till he receive! I have buy this month 4 Koyudo brushes to


 What is that brush mainly used for. I swear I need no more brushes...but most likely I will


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 18, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Can not sleep richt now. So i was on the Hakuhodo site en buy the G5555 2mm. Cant wait till he receive! I have buy this month 4 Koyudo brushes to


	thats what i bought it for, its like a flat top kabuki its so soft but i have to do like a swiping motion because its a lilttle harder to just buff in the liquid foundation kind of creates a resistance to it, still is really nice for foundation and its so soft, i feel like this one doesnt absorb as much foundation as the j210


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 18, 2013)

i dont really know much about kolinsky brushes, only thng i know is that its weasel and most weasel type makeup brushes are made intended more for lip or eyebrow brushes. Sorry


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 18, 2013)

I went to Muji store here in Naha, Japan and found the perfect brush holder for my eye brushes! Thought I'd share!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It was only like 300 yen which is like $3-$4 depending on the exchange rate   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Here's another shot to show how it separated them in different compartments.   I love love the Muji store for organization, yay or containers!


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 18, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> What is that brush mainly used for. I swear I need no more brushes...but most likely I will


 For liquid, cream and powder. So if i dont like the brush for foundation i try it for cream blush or powder.  Janette, that is a nice brush holder!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 18, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i dont really know much about kolinsky brushes, only thng i know is that its weasel and most weasel type makeup brushes are made intended more for lip or eyebrow brushes. Sorry


  	Thanks for the answer, janette9687.
  	I use my kolinsky brush to apply cream eyeshadows.
  	I'm thinking of buying several more, but the price makes me think twice.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 18, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I went to Muji store here in Naha, Japan and found the perfect brush holder for my eye brushes! Thought I'd share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ooh I want something like this for my brushes! I've exhausted all the space I currently have them in now...do you think I can order this container online. It's very affordable!  And I love the makeup collex in the back!!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 18, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I went to Muji store here in Naha, Japan and found the perfect brush holder for my eye brushes! Thought I'd share!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome collection!


----------



## MissHolland (Jun 19, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Which Koyudo brushes did you buy?
> I love Koyudo myself!


  	Hi, Sylvia from Spain? I made a new Thread for Koyudo brushes 3 weeks ago: http://www.specktra.net/t/183879/koyudo-brushes#post_2410328 but so far no feedback from other persons on Specktra with these brushes.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 19, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Awesome collection!


	Thank you!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 21, 2013)

I just wanted to let you all know that I'm a Hakuhodo lover too now! I got my first order two days ago with the J544, J110, J5523 and J5529. They are so much better than my Mac brushes! I'm going to place a second order on monday when I get payed


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I'm a Hakuhodo lover too now! I got my first order two days ago with the J544, J110, J5523 and J5529. They are so much better than my Mac brushes! I'm going to place a second order on monday when I get payed


 Welcome to the club! They're in a lane of their own :


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 21, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I'm a Hakuhodo lover too now! I got my first order two days ago with the J544, J110, J5523 and J5529. They are so much better than my Mac brushes! I'm going to place a second order on monday when I get payed


 Yay, join us in our obsession!


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 21, 2013)

Have a few brushes that I adore but just wish they labeled them and I don't like how the Hakuhodo label rubs off. Other than that I'm in love!


----------



## powderprincess (Jun 21, 2013)

As soon as I noticed the Hakuhodo label wearing off I painted clear nail polish over them.  Hopefully it lasts because I did the same with some of my Mac brushes and eventually the polish flaked off along with the label.


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 22, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> As soon as I noticed the Hakuhodo label wearing off I painted clear nail polish over them. Hopefully it lasts because I did the same with some of my Mac brushes and eventually the polish flaked off along with the label.


  	I'm having the same problem with my MAC brushes.  I wonder if there's a polish or something else that works better to preserve the text.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 22, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Hi, Sylvia from Spain? I made a new Thread for Koyudo brushes 3 weeks ago: http://www.specktra.net/t/183879/koyudo-brushes#post_2410328 but so far no feedback from other persons on Specktra with these brushes.


	I missed that, MissHolland!
  	Off to indulge in Koyudo talk!

  	Haku is great, of course and much easier to buy than Koyudo.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I'm a Hakuhodo lover too now! I got my first order two days ago with the J544, J110, J5523 and J5529. They are so much better than my Mac brushes! I'm going to place a second order on monday when I get payed


	yaaay!!! im so hapy for you yes! after i finish my hakuhodo wishlist (im 2 orders away!) i dont think ill buy any other brush brand again, i looooove my face brushes from hakuhodo, i still reach for some of my mac eye brushes but they can be scratchy whereas hakuhodos are simply incredibly soft on the lids

  	haha i love how you get paid and you make a order to hakuhodo i been doing the same for the past year! haha


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 22, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I just wanted to let you all know that I'm a Hakuhodo lover too now! I got my first order two days ago with the J544, J110, J5523 and J5529. They are so much better than my Mac brushes! I'm going to place a second order on monday when I get payed


  	Fantastic!
  	I remember how surprised I was by the difference in quality to the Mac brushes, too.
  	My own next wish list for Haku revolves around their Kolinsky eyeshadow brushes.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 23, 2013)

So far I have these:

  	G529-I bought this one trying to find a dupe of MAC's 163. It is not even close to a dupe other than the shape of the brush but its my favorite brush for contouring/highlighting.

  	J142
  	J146
  	J5522
  	J5529

  	Yachiyo Medium


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 23, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> So far I have these:  G529-I bought this one trying to find a dupe of MAC's 163. It is not even close to a dupe other than the shape of the brush but its my favorite brush for contouring/highlighting.  J142 J146 J5522 J5529  Yachiyo Medium


  Okay, nice collex! Do plan on getting more. Since I've been using hakuhodo, I don't nearly reach for my face brushes... As they are scratchy to me. Except my 187, that is still my HG foundation brush. (And my hourglass #2 brush)


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm trying to save so I can hit up the Hakuhodo booth at IMATS in January.  Too bad the don't offer discounts on their brushes, but I'll gladly hand over my money anyway!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yazmin said:


> I'm trying to save so I can hit up the Hakuhodo booth at IMATS in January.  Too bad the don't offer discounts on their brushes, but I'll gladly hand over my money anyway!


	you can at least save the money on shipping!!! i wish i could go to IMATS or the phamexpo id drop hundreds easily these brushes are worth it!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 24, 2013)

I just placed my second order with the G5537, J501, J5521, J142, J242G and G5515! Hopefully they'll arrive faster than the last package. I'm so in love with these brushes. The J501 was expensive, but I'm really looking forward to a big powder brush that's not scratchy at all. I almost added another J544 to my order, because I like that one so much, but I think it's more fun to try different brushes first. That G5537 looks so interesting and I plan on using it with bronzer, Forever Marilyn and other powders that I just need a light dusting of. I can't wait!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 24, 2013)

I lost my list so I'm starting a new one today. LOL So far I have J5523, J142, and G5522. I'd also like a face brush and maybe another blush brush. I'll have to read all my posts here to see what I said I wanted from before.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 24, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I lost my list so I'm starting a new one today. LOL So far I have J5523, J142, and G5522. I'd also like a face brush and maybe another blush brush. I'll have to read all my posts here to see what I said I wanted from before.


 I noticed the website empties my cart quickly. I lost a bunch of stuff from my first order that way. Now I just keep a paper list until I'm ready to order. I'm getting ready to order some face brushes (a birthday gift to myself!) so I'm also reviewing everyone's recs. I have the 2 j's on your list and love them. The G5522 is on my wish list too. Let us know what you get!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 24, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I just placed my second order with the G5537, J501, J5521, J142, J242G and G5515! Hopefully they'll arrive faster than the last package. I'm so in love with these brushes. The J501 was expensive, but I'm really looking forward to a big powder brush that's not scratchy at all. I almost added another J544 to my order, because I like that one so much, but I think it's more fun to try different brushes first. That G5537 looks so interesting and I plan on using it with bronzer, Forever Marilyn and other powders that I just need a light dusting of. I can't wait!


 That looks like an awesome order. The J501 looks amazing. I'm looking for a powder brush too so please review once you've used it. Also let me know what you think of the G5537. I love the shape of it but don't use it much. So far I've used it to set my under eye concealer.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 24, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> That looks like an awesome order. The J501 looks amazing. I'm looking for a powder brush too so please review once you've used it. Also let me know what you think of the G5537. I love the shape of it but don't use it much. So far I've used it to set my under eye concealer.


  	Thanks! I'll let you know about the J501 and G5537 Have you tried the G5537 with bronzer or highlighters?


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! I'll let you know about the J501 and G5537 Have you tried the G5537 with bronzer or highlighters?


	i have the dome shape version G5538 and i love it for highlights and powder, especially if i dont want an intense highlight, i think it'll be a perfect fit for what you are intending to use it...

  	the most expensive hakuhodo ive ordered has been the B103 and that was $72 it hurt but its so nice for bronzer... im still trying to convince myself to order a brush in the actual hundreds! i am also in the look for a powder brush i think ima get  the B509 i have dry skin so i hope that one works ! i cant wait for my J544!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 25, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I lost my list so I'm starting a new one today. LOL So far I have J5523, J142, and G5522. I'd also like a face brush and maybe another blush brush. I'll have to read all my posts here to see what I said I wanted from before.


	if you need a post of all my hakuhodo blush brushes let me know, ill be glad to post! ordering blindly is tough! but now i kind of have a jist of what to expect from the site. i think i have 3-4 of them im still waiting on one in the mail its taking forever!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 25, 2013)

Richelle83 said:


> So far I have these:
> 
> G529-I bought this one trying to find a dupe of MAC's 163. It is not even close to a dupe other than the shape of the brush but its my favorite brush for contouring/highlighting.
> 
> ...


	when i got the Yachiyo Medium i was like "WTF" becasue it was so tiny! so now i have to order the large version, i still use it for on the go tho


----------



## Richelle83 (Jun 25, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> when i got the Yachiyo Medium i was like "WTF" becasue it was so tiny! so now i have to order the large version, i still use it for on the go tho


  	Ha! I did the same thing but it works very nicely with MSF's. Definitely will get the larger version as well.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 25, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> if you need a post of all my hakuhodo blush brushes let me know, ill be glad to post! ordering blindly is tough! but now i kind of have a jist of what to expect from the site. i think i have 3-4 of them im still waiting on one in the mail its taking forever!


  	That would be great, janette! I also plan to run back through this thread in its entirety.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 25, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thanks! I'll let you know about the J501 and G5537 Have you tried the G5537 with bronzer or highlighters?





janette9687 said:


> i have the dome shape version G5538 and i love it for highlights and powder, especially if i dont want an intense highlight, i think it'll be a perfect fit for what you are intending to use it...  the most expensive hakuhodo ive ordered has been the B103 and that was $72 it hurt but its so nice for bronzer... im still trying to convince myself to order a brush in the actual hundreds! i am also in the look for a powder brush i think ima get  the B509 i have dry skin so i hope that one works ! i cant wait for my J544!


 I tried the G5537 today for bronzer and think it didn't pickup enough product. I think it's better for highlighter as you ladies mentioned.   Janette, I have my eye in the J103 for bronzer. May I ask why you chose the B series over the J for that brush? Thanks!


----------



## Yazmin (Jun 26, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> i have the dome shape version G5538 and i love it for highlights and powder, especially if i dont want an intense highlight, i think it'll be a perfect fit for what you are intending to use it...
> the most expensive hakuhodo ive ordered has been the B103 and that was *$72 it hurt* but its so nice for bronzer... im still trying to convince myself to order a brush in the actual hundreds! i am also in the look for a powder brush i think ima get  the B509 i have dry skin so i hope that one works ! i cant wait for my J544!


  	 It's hard up front to shell out that kind of cash, but in most cases, it's totally worth it.  The most I've spent for one brush was $110 for Tom Ford's bronzer brush.  That hurt but that brush was meant to come home with me.  It wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 26, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> mac 130, 188SH, G5552-4mm, G5555-2mm, J210, 210, Mac 109
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ones love them


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 26, 2013)

here are my babies hopes this helps someone


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 26, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> here are my babies hopes this helps someone


 Which two S series are these? S110? I have the S100 and it is incredibly soft.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 26, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> if you need a post of all my hakuhodo blush brushes let me know, ill be glad to post! ordering blindly is tough! but now i kind of have a jist of what to expect from the site. i think i have 3-4 of them im still waiting on one in the mail its taking forever!


 Yes janette, love viewing your brush collection!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 26, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> here are my babies hopes this helps someone


	Lovely little babies!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 26, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Which two S series are these? S110? I have the S100 and it is incredibly soft.


I think the 103 and s110 its been a year and something since I had them can't remember but they are the bomb and so soft


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 26, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Lovely little babies!


Thanks


----------



## MissTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Give us the lowdown, glam!!!! Quick review of those bad boys. How you use them? Why you selected them?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Give us the lowdown, glam!!!! Quick review of those bad boys. How you use them? Why you selected them?


The blush brush I got because I realized I didn't really have a great round blush brush I use that one just for powder blush the pointed one I use for blush to contour and highlight sometimes I think I got these because they looked so luxurious and the maker of these I read somewhere made the pointed one for his wife I love them the only thing I don't like is that they recommend that u don't wash alot because according to them they will mess up.i wash all my brushes once a week. My boyfriend just shakes his head lol. And it drives me crazy i can't wash these as much I still wash them every two weeks lol.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 26, 2013)

Really???? I used to rarely wash when I had cheapy brushes (and way less makeup so the colors never mixed lol), but now I wash every few days. Medgal washes daily.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Really???? I used to rarely wash when I had cheapy brushes (and way less makeup so the colors never mixed lol), but now I wash every few days. Medgal washes daily.


Yes that's what they recommend but I don't want to mess them up so I only wash every two weeks they suggestion every couple of months.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 26, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Yes that's what they recommend but I don't want to mess them up so I only wash every two weeks they suggestion every couple of months.


 They also don't recommend using the quick clean solutions that contain alcohol for home users but say its ok for people in the industry. Has anyone had problems using those types of solutions (like the Mac brush cleaner)?


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 26, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> They also don't recommend using the quick clean solutions that contain alcohol for home users but say its ok for people in the industry. Has anyone had problems using those types of solutions (like the Mac brush cleaner)?


	i havent used a spot cleaner on any pf my hakuhodos and i actually let mine go a few weeks without washing them unlike my other brands. On the site it says not to wash often just becasue moost of them are of natural hair and keeps its natural condition or "oils" on the hair, after each use i try and wipe off any excess powder from my squirrel or other black hair bristles. From my goat (white) hair brisitles i use more with creams or liquids so those I do wash a little more othern and i ordered their brush cleaner its actually really nice reminds me of the beauty blender cleanser but not as :gel" like. thats the only cleaner i've used on my hakuhodos but i dont use a spot cleaner. hth


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 26, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Janette, I have my eye in the J103 for bronzer. May I ask why you chose the B series over the J for that brush? Thanks!


	I bought the basic series version of the 103 becasue i saw it in the s line series and thought it was way expensive, but i also read that the brushes were the same except for the superior quality in the fertles and handles so I searched for the dupe of it in the other series, at the time the J series wasnt available i believe so thats why i didnt get it. I have read reviews that it is soft and fuller. I am sure you would benefit more because its goat hair and can be used for cream bronzer as well.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 26, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I bought the basic series version of the 103 becasue i saw it in the s line series and thought it was way expensive, but i also read that* the brushes were the same except for the superior quality in the fertles and handles* so I searched for the dupe of it in the other series, at the time the J series wasnt available i believe so thats why i didnt get it. I have read reviews that it is soft and fuller. I am sure you would benefit more because its goat hair and can be used for cream bronzer as well.


  	Very good to know. I've been trying to ask about the differences and no one has explained it well enough for me to get it. THIS is exactly what I wanted to know.

  	Sounds like when I place my brush order I will need to buy some Hakuhodo cleaner as well.
  	LC - it doesn't make good sense that the lay person can't use a quick cleaner, but Pros can. It's not like the brush knows the difference b/w who's handling it.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 26, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Very good to know. I've been trying to ask about the differences and no one has explained it well enough for me to get it. THIS is exactly what I wanted to know.  Sounds like when I place my brush order I will need to buy some Hakuhodo cleaner as well. *LC - it  doesn't make good sense that the lay person can't use a quick cleaner, but Pros can. It's not like the brush knows the difference b/w who's handling it. *


 Right? I thought that was weird!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 27, 2013)

I use Mac's brush cleaner on my Hakuhodo's. I don't believe it will make that much of a difference. I have it in a spray bottle though and therefore it's easier to not overdo it. If you use it from Mac's bottle you have to drop it on and I don't know about you but that way my brushes get soaked and I can imagine that's not good for them.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I use Mac's brush cleaner on my Hakuhodo's. I don't believe it will make that much of a difference. I have it in a spray bottle though and therefore it's easier to not overdo it. If you use it from Mac's bottle you have to drop it on and I don't know about you but that way my brushes get soaked and I can imagine that's not good for them.


I also use mac brush cleaner on mines no harm yet I will oneday invest in some hbc but as of now mac it is lol.i don't wash as recommended but I have many brushes and I don't use them everyday either so I really don't have to wash them every two weeks I just do.how often do u wash yours pinkdollface


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 27, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I also use mac brush cleaner on mines no harm yet I will oneday invest in some hbc but as of now mac it is lol.i don't wash as recommended but I have many brushes and I don't use them everyday either so I really don't have to wash them every two weeks I just do.how often do u wash yours pinkdollface


  	It depends, but I think once every 3 weeks or so. Good to hear that your brushes are still fine after using the Mac brush cleaner.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It depends, but I think once every 3 weeks or so. Good to hear that your brushes are still fine after using the Mac brush cleaner.


thanks pinkdollface yes they are just like when I purchased them a year and half ago I think that two to three weeks is good time to wash them considering they say a couple of months


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 27, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks pinkdollface yes they are just like when I purchased them a year and half ago I think that two to three weeks is good time to wash them considering they say a couple of months


  	A couple months in between washes sounds gross to me. I'm always afraid that even 3 weeks is too much time in between, but it seems to work fine so far and it's nice to hear you think it's fine too


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> A couple months in between washes sounds gross to me. I'm always afraid that even 3 weeks is too much time in between, but it seems to work fine so far and it's nice to hear you think it's fine too


O no I wash mines every two weeks lol the brush makers recommended every couple of months


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

Yay finally new brushes are here!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Yay finally new brushes are here!


  	Nice! I was wondering how small the G545 would be. Maybe it's close to the new Mac 159? Do you have the Mac 188 to compare with the J4002 by any chance?


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

PDF-  thats the J4002, 188SH, J544, 131, G545  the J4002 feels fluffier than the 188 and the duo fibre bristles feel a lot softer just like the J544 are.   the G545 is tiny! like super tiny, i have ordred the new 159 but wont have it to compare for a while becasue i ordreded it as a CP   the 159 bristels appear to be shorter already though from pictures.  the G545 is like a baby 131 though, i feel like it would be really nice for concealer or maybe highlight, its really flat brush. it doesnt really taper it has more of a rounded end and flat.   i cant wait to play with them tomorrow... its 145 am here


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i cant wait to play with them tomorrow... its 145 am here


  	Thank you so much! The J4002 looks great. I like to use the 188 for highlight and thought about replacing it with the J4002. I seems a bit fluffier indeed and if it's softer I want it! It'll definitely stay on the list for future orders. The 159 does seem to have shorter fibres indeed, but I think I'll prefer the G545 now that I see it next to the 131 and J544. Does the G545 feel softer or the J4002? I think either one would be nice for highlight and I don't think I should get both in one order. I would rather get something to contour with instead.
  	Have lots of fun playing tomorrow!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thank you so much! The J4002 looks great. I like to use the 188 for highlight and thought about replacing it with the J4002. I seems a bit fluffier indeed and if it's softer I want it! It'll definitely stay on the list for future orders. The 159 does seem to have shorter fibres indeed, but I think I'll prefer the G545 now that I see it next to the 131 and J544. Does the G545 feel softer or the J4002? I think either one would be nice for highlight and I don't think I should get both in one order. I would rather get something to contour with instead.
> Have lots of fun playing tomorrow!


	the j4002 feels softer only because the bristles arent as tightly packed as the g545. its flat whereas the j4002 is fuller i guess im trying to explain. i use my 188 with lustre drops or msfs

  	the g545 is almost paddle like like a duo fibre foundation brush if i could compare it like that. its still soft but its not as fluffy as the j4002. if you want to replace your 188 go for the j4002, thats why i chose it becasue i wanted a long handle version of it. If you want something more unique id say go for the g545, both would work great for highlighting i think the g545 would be more precise tho hth!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> the j4002 feels softer only because the bristles arent as tightly packed as the g545. its flat whereas the j4002 is fuller i guess im trying to explain. i use my 188 with lustre drops or msfs
> the g545 is almost paddle like like a duo fibre foundation brush if i could compare it like that. its still soft but its not as fluffy as the j4002. if you want to replace your 188 go for the j4002, thats why i chose it becasue i wanted a long handle version of it. If you want something more unique id say go for the g545, both would work great for highlighting i think the g545 would be more precise tho hth!


  	That's very helpful thanks! The J4002 it is then (well in a month or so). If I want something more precise later on I'll think about the G545. The G545 might also be nice for contouring with a cream, if I need something for that later on. Now I have to decide what contouring brush (for powders) I want for my next order.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> That's very helpful thanks! The J4002 it is then (well in a month or so). If I want something more precise later on I'll think about the G545. The G545 might also be nice for contouring with a cream, if I need something for that later on. Now I have to decide what contouring brush (for powders) I want for my next order.


	i love love love my g503 for powder contour, its deposit the right amount of color and placement and blends it so beautiful and effortlessly

  	if you love contouring this baby is a must! after getting it i havent used another brush to contour with.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Very good to know. I've been trying to ask about the differences and no one has explained it well enough for me to get it. THIS is exactly what I wanted to know.
> 
> Sounds like when I place my brush order I will need to buy some Hakuhodo cleaner as well.
> LC - it doesn't make good sense that the lay person can't use a quick cleaner, but Pros can. It's not like the brush knows the difference b/w who's handling it.


	no problem! took me some researching to figure that one out!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i love love love my g503 for powder contour, its deposit the right amount of color and placement and blends it so beautiful and effortlessly  if you love contouring this baby is a must! after getting it i havent used another brush to contour with.


 I don't know why but I didn't even consider that one. It looks great though!


----------



## MissTT (Jun 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i love love love my g503 for powder contour, its deposit the right amount of color and placement and blends it so beautiful and effortlessly
> 
> if you love contouring this baby is a must! after getting it i havent used another brush to contour with.


  	When contouring w/ this brush to you hold it horizontally or vertically?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> PDF-  thats the J4002, 188SH, J544, 131, G545  the J4002 feels fluffier than the 188 and the duo fibre bristles feel a lot softer just like the J544 are.   the G545 is tiny! like super tiny, i have ordred the new 159 but wont have it to compare for a while becasue i ordreded it as a CP   the 159 bristels appear to be shorter already though from pictures.  the G545 is like a baby 131 though, i feel like it would be really nice for concealer or maybe highlight, its really flat brush. it doesnt really taper it has more of a rounded end and flat.   i cant wait to play with them tomorrow... its 145 am here


Beautiful brushes


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 28, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Beautiful brushes


I going to order that first one nice how are u liking that one so far.


----------



## MissTT (Jun 28, 2013)

I need advice from current owners. I was thinking of getting the new MAC 159 brush, but a couple of you here mentioned it was similar to Hakuhodo's [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]J/G544. Should I go with MAC or Hakuhodo? So far I haven't been bowled over by any duofiber brush I've used. I have a holiday set from MAC 2011 and they SUCK. Hard. Scratchy, losing hair, white fibers dyed green from black dye running. Every time I use the blending brush I just want to throw it in the trash. I don't even want my daughter to have it.  I also picked up an ELF brush for giggles two weeks ago to apply EDSF highlights. Not sure how it's supposed to feel so I don't hate it, but I don't love it. For $3 I just wanted it to apply product to my face. It does.[/FONT]

  	[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Speaking of scratchy I tried to use my NARS Yachiyo under my eyes today for powder to set my concealer and holy OUCH. That brush is crappy as far as how it feels on my skin. I may end up with a Hakuhodo yachiyo and giving the NARS to my daughter. I wonder if I got a bad brush? Only Rads and I have noticed its scratchiness.[/FONT]


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need advice from current owners. I was thinking of getting the new MAC 159 brush, but a couple of you here mentioned it was similar to Hakuhodo's [COLOR=181818]J/G544. Should I go with MAC or Hakuhodo? So far I haven't been bowled over by any duofiber brush I've used. I have a holiday set from MAC 2011 and they SUCK. Hard. Scratchy, losing hair, white fibers dyed green from black dye running. Every time I use the blending brush I just want to throw it in the trash. I don't even want my daughter to have it.  I also picked up an ELF brush for giggles two weeks ago to apply EDSF highlights. Not sure how it's supposed to feel so I don't hate it, but I don't love it. For $3 I just wanted it to apply product to my face. It does. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Speaking of scratchy I tried to use my NARS Yachiyo under my eyes today for powder to set my concealer and holy OUCH. That brush is crappy as far as how it feels on my skin. I may end up with a Hakuhodo yachiyo and giving the NARS to my daughter. I wonder if I got a bad brush? Only Rads and I have noticed its scratchiness. [/COLOR]


Omg the nars yachiyo is a staple for me I have two its not the softest but its not the roughest I love the results that it gives u one of the best IMO


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I need advice from current owners. I was thinking of getting the new MAC 159 brush, but a couple of you here mentioned it was similar to Hakuhodo's [COLOR=181818]J/G544. Should I go with MAC or Hakuhodo? So far I haven't been bowled over by any duofiber brush I've used. I have a holiday set from MAC 2011 and they SUCK. Hard. Scratchy, losing hair, white fibers dyed green from black dye running. Every time I use the blending brush I just want to throw it in the trash. I don't even want my daughter to have it.  I also picked up an ELF brush for giggles two weeks ago to apply EDSF highlights. Not sure how it's supposed to feel so I don't hate it, but I don't love it. For $3 I just wanted it to apply product to my face. It does. [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]Speaking of scratchy I tried to use my NARS Yachiyo under my eyes today for powder to set my concealer and holy OUCH. That brush is crappy as far as how it feels on my skin. I may end up with a Hakuhodo yachiyo and giving the NARS to my daughter. I wonder if I got a bad brush? Only Rads and I have noticed its scratchiness. [/COLOR]


 I haven't gotten the 159 to compare but I can already tell you from seeing comparison pictures they are not the same, the J544 and G544 both have longer white hair bristles. They are more like the the 131 because I compared them last night. The hakuhodo versions were fuller than my 131 and softer bristles. I still love my 131 but the hakuhodos are soooo soft compared to any Mac brushes.   I wouldn't really base your Mac brushes off the holiday sets, those are machine made and the quality is far inferior to the full size Mac brushes that are handmade but I think the hakuhodos are far enter quality and the prices aren't that far from each other so i would always go for a hakuhodo Mac dupe but the 159 I got becuz it's def different, I'm sorry if I'm being confusing lol  But if you want something tht will perform for the purpose of what the 159 will I'm sure the 544 will accommodate that


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

I hold i





MissTT said:


> When contouring w/ this brush to you hold it horizontally or vertically?


 I apply the contour horizontally aligned to my hollows and if I need more blending I blend it with it vertically it works either way it's so soft and the bristles are tightly backed but still have some flexibility


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 28, 2013)

They are so 





allthingsglam said:


> I going to order that first one nice how are u liking that one so far.


  They are so soft and I am really like in the j544 it's so full and perfect for Msfs


----------



## MissTT (Jun 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> But if you want something tht will perform for the purpose of what the 159 will I'm sure the 544 will accommodate that


  	Oh I know the holiday brushes can be junky. I have other MAC brushes, but those are the only duo fiber brushes I have. I'm not exactly sure of the purpose of the 159 so I don't know why/if I need it. I was thinking maybe a highlighting brush. I haven't found an awesome one yet. Today I used my NARS Ita to highlight and it kicked up a ton of powder. I couldn't see the product on the brush at first so I scrubbed at it. (It was a new EDSF and I thought maybe there was a film on it.) Big mistake. I was super shiny. I'll try it again and use a lighter hand. Thanks for your brush explanations though. You're so helpful in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	allthingsglam - I have always thought my Yachiyo was kind of scratchy, but it's unbearable under my eyes. It actually hurt. I had to stop what I was doing. I've conditioned it, but haven't noticed a difference. It feels soft when I wash it, but the ends are just stabby for some reason. Not worth $50. I've considered ordering another just to see if I got a dud, but I dunno.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> ...allthingsglam - I have always thought my Yachiyo was kind of scratchy, but it's unbearable under my eyes. It actually hurt. I had to stop what I was doing. I've conditioned it, but haven't noticed a difference. It feels soft when I wash it, but the ends are just stabby for some reason. Not worth $50. I've considered ordering another just to see if I got a dud, but I dunno.


 
  	I have both the NARS Yachiya and the Haku.
  	My advice?
  	Order the Haku and give away the NARS.
  	Resistance is futile!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 28, 2013)

MissTT said:


> Oh I know the holiday brushes can be junky. I have other MAC brushes, but those are the only duo fiber brushes I have. I'm not exactly sure of the purpose of the 159 so I don't know why/if I need it. I was thinking maybe a highlighting brush. I haven't found an awesome one yet. Today I used my NARS Ita to highlight and it kicked up a ton of powder. I couldn't see the product on the brush at first so I scrubbed at it. (It was a new EDSF and I thought maybe there was a film on it.) Big mistake. I was super shiny. I'll try it again and use a lighter hand. Thanks for your brush explanations though. You're so helpful in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't have much to add, but I was thinking of the G545 as a close brush to the Mac 159. It's not the same, but closer than the G/J544. The 159 is a great option for highlight I think.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

I go my Hakuhodo package! I'm so impressed, because I ordered on monday, they shipped my package just a couple hours later and now it's 5 days after I placed the order and they are here already! I just washed them and hopefully I can try them out tomorrow. The J501 is so nice and big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The G5537 looks very interesting and I hope it'll be able to pick up bronzer very well.


----------



## powderprincess (Jun 29, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> I have both the NARS Yachiya and the Haku. My advice? Order the Haku and give away the NARS. Resistance is futile!


  2nd.  I have both and the Hakujodo wins hands down.  The Nars is scratchy.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone have either version of the 212 or J212, i ordered the 214 and its tiny! im looking to replace the 214 with the 212 i want it for precise highlight or coutouring... so any pics or info would help! thanks!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jun 29, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> Does anyone have either version of the 212 or J212, i ordered the 214 and its tiny! im looking to replace the 214 with the 212 i want it for precise highlight or coutouring... so any pics or info would help! thanks!


  	Here is a comparison http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2012/03/hakuhodo-212-b214bksl-brush-reviews.html. It says B214, but that doesn't exist, so I think it's a typo.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 29, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Here is a comparison http://www.lolassecretbeautyblog.com/2012/03/hakuhodo-212-b214bksl-brush-reviews.html. It says B214, but that doesn't exist, so I think it's a typo.


	haha i just finished looking at that thanks! 214 is in the 200 series, i think thats its formal name or something because thats what it said on the label when i first got it. Im debating getting blush brushes for this order or these 212 versions along with a concealer brush


----------



## MissTT (Jun 29, 2013)

I think the folks in the NARS thread thought I was off my rocker for saying it was scratchy. Thanks ladies. And of course the larger Haku is cheaper than the NARS. What a rip. LOL


Sylvia60 said:


> 2nd. I have both and the Hakujodo wins hands down. The Nars is scratchy.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 29, 2013)

You guys are pushing me to order more hakuhodo! Right now I use the mac 131 for highlighting and sometime my Nars Yach (mine doesn't feel scratchy) when my 131 is dirty. So that might be my next purchase from them...highlighting brush!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 29, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> You guys are pushing me to order more hakuhodo! Right now I use the mac 131 for highlighting and sometime my Nars Yach (mine doesn't feel scratchy) when my 131 is dirty. So that might be my next purchase from them...highlighting brush!


	i want to make anothr order for highlighting brushes too! Which ones are you gonna get? i have several in mind that ima order but im not sure when.. in need to take a break and play with mine more im not giving them nearly enough love


----------



## powderprincess (Jun 29, 2013)

I love the J5521 for highlight.  It's supposed to be like the Mac165


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jun 30, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I love the J5521 for highlight.  It's supposed to be like the Mac165


 That's on my list. I can't wait to order it!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 30, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I love the J5521 for highlight. It's supposed to be like the Mac165


	i have the g series version and i love it... thats what started it all actually i was looking to dupe the 165  and i kept researching trying to find a dupe and saw that it actaully wasnt that expensive or far off what the 165 was... and a year  and 7 orders later i become obsessed with hakuhodos! they pply my makeup so beautifully! haha im debating if i need to add the J series version of the 5521 i think it be great for cream bronzer.. im looking at the 116s and the 212s right now for highlight. i have the k001 and its so cute!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 30, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> i want to make anothr order for highlighting brushes too! Which ones are you gonna get? i have several in mind that ima order but im not sure when.. in need to take a break and play with mine more im not giving them nearly enough love


 I thought you would give me some insight. I'm a novice in the hakuhodo brand compared to you I just know I want at least 2 brushes in variation tha are ideal for highlighting...


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jun 30, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> I love the J5521 for highlight.  It's supposed to be like the Mac165


 Do you have a pic of it?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Do you have a pic of it?


  	I'm not the one you asked but here is a comparison between the J5521 and Mac 165. The J5521 is ever so slightly larger and has a shorter handle.






  	Also here is a comparison between the J544 and Mac 131. The second pic, that's a sideview, shows how the J544 has a more rounded tip which I prefer.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

Josephine90 asked in the Tropical Taboo thread which Hakuhodo brushes I would recommend so I figured I could do a summary post of my brushes and their uses. In total I have 10 Hakuhodo brushes right now (5 face and 5 eye brushes). I really like all.
  	For blush the J110 is amazing, very soft, but dense and stiff enough to pick up a good amount. The J544 (Mac 131 dupe) is great for more pigmented blushes, bronzer, cream blushes/bronzer, MSFs. The J5521 (Mac 165 dupe) is a good if you need something to highlight and contour. If you are willing to spend money and want a great big, dense and soft powder brush than I highly recommend the J501. It's great for all over powder and I think bronzer too if you don't need a very light application. The last face brush I have is the G5537 that functions like a fan brush. It's nice for a light application of blush, bronzer, highlight. I prefer the shape of the G5537 to a normal fan brush.
  	Now on to the eyebrushes. I have the G5515 pencil brush. It's much smaller than the Mac 219 and great if you need to work very precise. I don't always like to put a lot of eyeshadow on the lower lashline and that's why I chose a small brush like this. I haven't tried it yet, but I can tell it's going to work for what I intented to use it for. The J242G is similar to the Mac 239, but it's a bit smaller and taller and less thick. It has a more rounded tip which will probably be easier to reach the inner corners. I haven't tried this one out yet, so I'm not sure if it will pic up as much product as the Mac 239. For crease and blending brushes I have 3. The J5523 which is in my opinion a better version of the Mac 217. The Mac 217 has a slight angle and the J5523 is completely symmetric. The J5529 is a very small crease brush. I like this a lot to use with dark colours that deepen the crease. It has a similar function to the Mac 226, but is more precise. The last one I have is the J142. It's similar to the Mac 224, but more tapered. I haven't tried this one yet either. All crease brushes feel softer than the Mac brushes. I think the must haves depend on what type of brush you need. I could for example say the J110 is a must have, but if you don't need a new blush brush than it might not be a must have for you.


----------



## janette9687 (Jul 1, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I thought you would give me some insight. I'm a novice in the hakuhodo brand compared to you I just know I want at least 2 brushes in variation tha are ideal for highlighting...


	for highlight brushes right now i have 4 i consider to highlight.

  	J4002 (mac 188 dupe) this one is duo fibre for when i want to go softer on the look as you know duo fibres wont pick up as much pigment so i like to use this with my NARs albatross or whisper of guilt. I also use it more for my lustre drops actually.

  	G5521 this is like a softer mac 165 i have a comparison post from my IG on this earlier in this thread. This is the brush that started it all I was looking to dupe the 165 since its LE. I love this one more and tend to reach this for my highlights. IT has a nice tapered point and still dense enough to pick up products. From Pinkdollfaces pics it appears that the J series version may be a lil fluffier than the g version but im sure they both work the same just that the g series is dyed. it is very comparable to the MAC 165.

  	K001- this one is like a smaller mac 116 its slender paddle shape highlight brush. Some people could even use if for blush if they want precise application. This one is for precise highlighting its very very soft but depost its good amount of color. you can yous it on its flat side t cover more area or on its side for just barely touching it. This one is made of blue squirrel tho so maybe you may want to take note of that. I think for similar size try out the 116 versions in g or j series those are made of goat hair.

  	G5538- this one is my absolute favorite to highlight becasue its like a feather to highlight. It goes on very soft and very light. This one is like a fan brush but a better application sometimes i dont even need to blend. I love this one for highlights. But id doesnt pick up color much unless i swirl it really good. It applies with a light hand.

  	Im looking into adding to my collection for highlighting the  J5521, both J116 and B116 and both 212 and J212 more for buffing a precise highlight or and maybe for precise contouring


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Josephine90 asked in the Tropical Taboo thread which Hakuhodo brushes I would recommend so I figured I could do a summary post of my brushes and their uses. In total I have 10 Hakuhodo brushes right now (5 face and 5 eye brushes). I really like all.
> For blush the J110 is amazing, very soft, but dense and stiff enough to pick up a good amount. The J544 (Mac 131 dupe) is great for more pigmented blushes, bronzer, cream blushes/bronzer, MSFs. The J5521 (Mac 165 dupe) is a good if you need something to highlight and contour. If you are willing to spend money and want a great big, dense and soft powder brush than I highly recommend the J501. It's great for all over powder and I think bronzer too if you don't need a very light application. The last face brush I have is the G5537 that functions like a fan brush. It's nice for a light application of blush, bronzer, highlight. I prefer the shape of the G5537 to a normal fan brush.
> Now on to the eyebrushes. I have the G5515 pencil brush. It's much smaller than the Mac 219 and great if you need to work very precise. I don't always like to put a lot of eyeshadow on the lower lashline and that's why I chose a small brush like this. I haven't tried it yet, but I can tell it's going to work for what I intented to use it for. The J242G is similar to the Mac 239, but it's a bit smaller and taller and less thick. It has a more rounded tip which will probably be easier to reach the inner corners. I haven't tried this one out yet, so I'm not sure if it will pic up as much product as the Mac 239. For crease and blending brushes I have 3. The J5523 which is in my opinion a better version of the Mac 217. The Mac 217 has a slight angle and the J5523 is completely symmetric. The J5529 is a very small crease brush. I like this a lot to use with dark colours that deepen the crease. It has a similar function to the Mac 226, but is more precise. The last one I have is the J142. It's similar to the Mac 224, but more tapered. I haven't tried this one yet either. All crease brushes feel softer than the Mac brushes. I think the must haves depend on what type of brush you need. I could for example say the J110 is a must have, but if you don't need a new blush brush than it might not be a must have for you.


  	Which brush would you use with the Dior Rosy Glow blush?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Which brush would you use with the Dior Rosy Glow blush?


  	I love the J110 for that blush. The only blushes that are too pigmented in my opinion to use with it are blushes like Devil, Azalea, Hot Nights, etc.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 1, 2013)

Whats a great blending eyeshadow brush I am planning on ordering some More brushes sometime in the future if I can wait lol I'm planning on ordering them all together to save on that $10 shipping and handling


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Whats a great blending eyeshadow brush I am planning on ordering some More brushes sometime in the future if I can wait lol I'm planning on ordering them all together to save on that $10 shipping and handling


  	There are a couple. I have the J5523 and J142 that I like. The J142 is rounded and the J5523 is pinched, so depending on your preferences you can choose one. If you would like something rounded, but with less of a point I'd say go with the J5533.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> There are a couple. I have the J5523 and J142 that I like. The J142 is rounded and the J5523 is pinched, so depending on your preferences you can choose one. If you would like something rounded, but with less of a point I'd say go with the J5533.


Okay thanks pinkdollface which is your favorite?


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> Josephine90 asked in the Tropical Taboo thread which Hakuhodo brushes I would recommend so I figured I could do a summary post of my brushes and their uses. In total I have 10 Hakuhodo brushes right now (5 face and 5 eye brushes). I really like all.
> For blush the J110 is amazing, very soft, but dense and stiff enough to pick up a good amount. The J544 (Mac 131 dupe) is great for more pigmented blushes, bronzer, cream blushes/bronzer, MSFs. The J5521 (Mac 165 dupe) is a good if you need something to highlight and contour. If you are willing to spend money and want a great big, dense and soft powder brush than I highly recommend the J501. It's great for all over powder and I think bronzer too if you don't need a very light application. The last face brush I have is the G5537 that functions like a fan brush. It's nice for a light application of blush, bronzer, highlight. I prefer the shape of the G5537 to a normal fan brush.
> Now on to the eyebrushes. I have the G5515 pencil brush. It's much smaller than the Mac 219 and great if you need to work very precise. I don't always like to put a lot of eyeshadow on the lower lashline and that's why I chose a small brush like this. I haven't tried it yet, but I can tell it's going to work for what I intented to use it for. The J242G is similar to the Mac 239, but it's a bit smaller and taller and less thick. It has a more rounded tip which will probably be easier to reach the inner corners. I haven't tried this one out yet, so I'm not sure if it will pic up as much product as the Mac 239. For crease and blending brushes I have 3. The J5523 which is in my opinion a better version of the Mac 217. The Mac 217 has a slight angle and the J5523 is completely symmetric. The J5529 is a very small crease brush. I like this a lot to use with dark colours that deepen the crease. It has a similar function to the Mac 226, but is more precise. The last one I have is the J142. It's similar to the Mac 224, but more tapered. I haven't tried this one yet either. All crease brushes feel softer than the Mac brushes. I think the must haves depend on what type of brush you need. I could for example say the J110 is a must have, but if you don't need a new blush brush than it might not be a must have for you.


  	Thanks! Its really helpful! As you know I have monolids and little lid area, which blending brush do u recommend? I find that I always mess up my eye shadows LOL


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Thanks! Its really helpful! As you know I have monolids and little lid area, which blending brush do u recommend? I find that I always mess up my eye shadows LOL


  	I would recommend to have a separate blending brush that you don't use any eyeshadow with. The J5529 would be great to apply colour precisely I think and you can use something like the J142 to blend. If you try to blend with the J5529 that has some leftover colour on it, there is a chance the colour still spreads too far out for your liking. Also it's good to realise how soft of tightly packed the eyeshadow is you're using. If you use a very soft eyeshadow you need a lighter hand with blending or it'll spread too much. I hope this will help you.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 1, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm not the one you asked but here is a comparison between the J5521 and Mac 165. The J5521 is ever so slightly larger and has a shorter handle.
> 
> 
> 
> Also here is a comparison between the J544 and Mac 131. The second pic, that's a sideview, shows how the J544 has a more rounded tip which I prefer.


 Thank you, this was helpful  I appreciate you doing the comparison for me.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 1, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Thank you, this was helpful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	No problem at all!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 1, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> for highlight brushes right now i have 4 i consider to highlight.  J4002 (mac 188 dupe) this one is duo fibre for when i want to go softer on the look as you know duo fibres wont pick up as much pigment so i like to use this with my NARs albatross or whisper of guilt. I also use it more for my lustre drops actually.  G5521 this is like a softer mac 165 i have a comparison post from my IG on this earlier in this thread. This is the brush that started it all I was looking to dupe the 165 since its LE. I love this one more and tend to reach this for my highlights. IT has a nice tapered point and still dense enough to pick up products. From Pinkdollfaces pics it appears that the J series version may be a lil fluffier than the g version but im sure they both work the same just that the g series is dyed. it is very comparable to the MAC 165.  K001- this one is like a smaller mac 116 its slender paddle shape highlight brush. Some people could even use if for blush if they want precise application. This one is for precise highlighting its very very soft but depost its good amount of color. you can yous it on its flat side t cover more area or on its side for just barely touching it. This one is made of blue squirrel tho so maybe you may want to take note of that. I think for similar size try out the 116 versions in g or j series those are made of goat hair.  G5538- this one is my absolute favorite to highlight becasue its like a feather to highlight. It goes on very soft and very light. This one is like a fan brush but a better application sometimes i dont even need to blend. I love this one for highlights. But id doesnt pick up color much unless i swirl it really good. It applies with a light hand.  Im looking into adding to my collection for highlighting the  J5521, both J116 and B116 and both 212 and J212 more for buffing a precise highlight or and maybe for precise contouring


 Thank you for your notes. I plan to purchase this week.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 1, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Thanks! Its really helpful! As you know I have monolids and little lid area, which blending brush do u recommend? I find that I always mess up my eye shadows LOL


  	Have you ever visited
  	http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.com.es/

  	This clever artist has a lot of ideas for monolid beauty.
  	Here's another tutorial on monolid possibilities
  	http://intothepalette.blogspot.com.es/2013/04/asian-monolid-eyeshadow-tutorial.html


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 1, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Have you ever visited
> http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.com.es/
> 
> This clever artist has a lot of ideas for monolid beauty.


  	Nope! Checking it out right now, thanks!


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Jul 1, 2013)

On the topic of Japanese makeup brushes but kind of off topic....

  	Has anyone tried any other Japanese brand of makeup brushes? I just ordered one from Koyudo and I am interested in Kyureido and Tanseido.
  	If anyone is interested, I would like to attempt (or utterly fail haha) at acquiring these brushes via a forwarding company as these companies do not directly ship outside of Japan. 

  	Worth noting: I am IN LOVE with Chikuhodo! *drools*
  	Let me know!


  	(Sorry if this doesn't belong here. Just point me in the direction of the appropriate thread


----------



## MissHolland (Jul 2, 2013)

Shy_makeup_girl, i have 2 Koyudo brushes. I made a thread for those brushes. This week i get my other 2 brushes. I read a lot good things about Tanseido and Chikuhodo. Where did you buy Chikuhodo?  My Hakuhodo G5555 and Real Techniques stipling brush:


----------



## janette9687 (Jul 3, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Whats a great blending eyeshadow brush I am planning on ordering some More brushes sometime in the future if I can wait lol I'm planning on ordering them all together to save on that $10 shipping and handling


	this pic from http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com





  	it gave me a general idea of the size of brushes and how they compared to each other as far as size and shape. HTH
  	I also have the J142, J146, 5523 (217 dupe), 5533 (222 dupe) , 5522 (blending brush but tapers),and 5529 (smaller blending brush) in both g series and j if you need more notes on these i can give more in detail. I know that the j series tend to get fluffier over time than the brown bristles brushes.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 3, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> this pic from http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com
> 
> it gave me a general idea of the size of brushes and how they compared to each other as far as size and shape. HTH I also have the J142, J146, 5523 (217 dupe), 5533 (222 dupe) , 5522 (blending brush but tapers),and 5529 (smaller blending brush) in both g series and j if you need more notes on these i can give more in detail. I know that the j series tend to get fluffier over time than the brown bristles brushes.


Thanks so much this is very helpful thanks


----------



## trayceeee (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Ladies!
I am going to do my first Hakuhodo order soon! Trying to decide if I should splurge or wait until I can reward myself for something.
These are the brushes I have on my "list", any input on them would be great  I am even considering one of their brush cases to keep these babies nice and safe and treat them special 



:

J110 - blush brush, round and flat
J220G - eye shadow brush, round and flat
J242G - eye shadow brush, round and flat (a litte smaller than 220G)
J5543 - blush brush, round and flat 
J5523  - eye shadow brush, round and flat

I wondering if the J110 and J5543 are too similar! Still doing my research before I spend this $200 lol 

I am big into collecting brushes and use brushes like the 217 and 239 often so wanted to get ones like those. I am obsessed with blush brushes, that's why their are two.


----------



## Richelle83 (Jul 4, 2013)

I am making a Christmas list now. Man, hubster better pitch in cause this is ridic expensive!


----------



## powderprincess (Jul 4, 2013)

The J110 and J5543 are not similar.  The 110 is less dense with longer bristles.  The 5543 is similar to the TF #6 brush and the 110 is sort of similar to the Mac 129 in shape.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 5, 2013)

trayceeee said:


> [COLOR=4B0082]Hi Ladies![/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]I am going to do my first Hakuhodo order soon! Trying to decide if I should splurge or wait until I can reward myself for something.[/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]These are the brushes I have on my "list", any input on them would be great  I am even considering one of their brush cases to keep these babies nice and safe and treat them special[/COLOR] :eyelove: [COLOR=4B0082]:[/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]J110 - blush brush, round and flat[/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]J220G - eye shadow brush, round and flat[/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]J242G - eye shadow brush, round and flat (a litte smaller than 220G)[/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]J5543 - blush brush, round and flat[/COLOR] [COLOR=4B0082]J5523  - eye shadow brush, round and flat[/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]I wondering if the J110 and J5543 are too similar! Still doing my research before I spend this $200 lol[/COLOR]  [COLOR=4B0082]I am big into collecting brushes and use brushes like the 217 and 239 often so wanted to get ones like those. I am obsessed with blush brushes, that's why their are two.[/COLOR]


 Nice list...I started out with their S series but now I'm leaning toward their J and G series (more affordable sometimes...) lol I'm getting the J5523 and J5533 along with 2 more. It is overwhelming when searching their brushes. But thread has been helpful.


----------



## Cannes (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies! I'm new here and a total make up/ make up brush novice. Meaning, I'm not as knowledgable as all of you. I ordered my first Hakuhodo brushes back in February and love them. I'm putting together my second order and need help. After reading through this entire thread, I figured you all might be able to help me.

  	I already have J5523, Kokutan WM, S125, and K007. I love the canadian squirrel and goat hair brushes. I am not as fond of the weasel WM brush. It was one of my most expensive purchases last time and I don't want to make the same mistake again. 

  	This time around I want to get a blush brush and am thinking of J210 but am second guessing it. If I use Illamasqua and burberry blushes, am I choosing the right brush? I currently have an old angled MAC brush I received as a gift but have always hated. 

  	I'm also considering J5529, G5523, k005, G5512, S121G or S127 or S133. Ugh... do you see what I mean? I'm so overwhelmed. Please help. I want a nice variety of brush styles and hairs but can't spend a fortune. I need to keep this order under $200. Preferably, under $150 so my husband doesn't kill me. 

  	Please help.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 11, 2013)

Cannes said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new here and a total make up/ make up brush novice. Meaning, I'm not as knowledgable as all of you. I ordered my first Hakuhodo brushes back in February and love them. I'm putting together my second order and need help. After reading through this entire thread, I figured you all might be able to help me.
> 
> I already have J5523, Kokutan WM, S125, and K007. I love the canadian squirrel and goat hair brushes. I am not as fond of the weasel WM brush. It was one of my most expensive purchases last time and I don't want to make the same mistake again.
> 
> ...







  	I have mostly J series brushes and only ones of white goat hair, so I can't really say much about the others. But I noticed you have the J5523 (of white goat hair) and want the G5523 which is the squirrel variation. Do you think the J5523 picks up too much product? If not I would not recommend the G5523, because squirrel hairs pick up even less product. Also if you want to save money I would not buy many S series brushes. You have a couple basic lay down brushes on your list (S121G, S127 and S133), but you can find cheaper versions in other series. I have the J242G and it's really nice. They also have a bigger version (I think the J240G) and a smaller G5513. Maybe those are something to look into? Those are all from white goat hair, but if you prefer a different hair type that's fine of course too. I would just not recommend the S series, because you pay a lot for the handles. Those are the tips for the eyeshadow brushes I can give you.
  	About the J210 it is supposed to be very dense. Do you need a heavy application off blush? If the answer is no than another blush brush might be a better buy. I love the J110 personally.
  	I hope this can help you.


----------



## janette9687 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I have mostly J series brushes and only ones of white goat hair, so I can't really say much about the others. But I noticed you have the J5523 (of white goat hair) and want the G5523 which is the squirrel variation. Do you think the J5523 picks up too much product? If not I would not recommend the G5523, because squirrel hairs pick up even less product. Also if you want to save money I would not buy many S series brushes. You have a couple basic lay down brushes on your list (S121G, S127 and S133), but you can find cheaper versions in other series. I have the J242G and it's really nice. They also have a bigger version (I think the J240G) and a smaller G5513. Maybe those are something to look into? Those are all from white goat hair, but if you prefer a different hair type that's fine of course too. I would just not recommend the S series, because you pay a lot for the handles. Those are the tips for the eyeshadow brushes I can give you.
> About the J210 it is supposed to be very dense. Do you need a heavy application off blush? If the answer is no than another blush brush might be a better buy. I love the J110 personally.
> I hope this can help you.


	hi! Welcome to Specktra! I am an lover of makeup but my fav of all have to be makeup brushes! I think in the past year  I have obsessed over hakuhodos living here in japan so thru intense research I have been able to purchase with Good results. I wish i would have found this thread sooner but at the time there weren't as many posts on this thread but now there is more love to it. So i like to help as much as i can with the ordering process and recomm.  To piggy back on what PDF said I recommend any of the s series to check out the same number brushes in the basic series. I was able to find most of them. I know that the brushes are the same except that the handles and ferules vary in quality but that's it.

  	The 210 both are very dense brushes IMO in regards to blush brushes I'm not sure why they have it as blush brushes you could use it for blush but you would have to have an extremely light hand and barely tap the product, it will blend beautifully because it is shaped like a kabuki brush.

  	For blush i recommend either the J110 as a blush brush has well if you want an all around blusher and because of its* un-dyed white goat bristles it is very versatile*, if you want a more diffused brush try the k020 although i think that is quite pricey ($65) because it is a blue squirrel bristles geared for sensitive skin. My in between was the G5545 (mixture of blue squirrel and goat) and that one picks up the perfect amount of color.

  	if you want to stay in under $200 id recommend these alternatives for your S series
  	S121G- J121G difference is blue squirrel vs horse, again blue squirrel will pick up less and more maintenance better for sensitive eyes
  	if you already have the J5523 I think you can hold off on the G5523 same brush just different bristles, the G version is softer and more slender tho.
  	G5512- good price point if you actually do a lot of detail work I would get this one if you plan to smudge a lot.
  	S127- B127 they have this in the basic series, same brush, same bristles different fertile different handle almost $20 cheaper!
  	S133- B133 same as the 127, its in the basic series same brush just different handle, now these both have their own J series version (J133, J127) but i saw that the bristles changed to horse so I would determine if the bristles matter to your needs of application.

  	I have mentioned it before i think but if you fall in love with a brush in the s series, to me they re quite pricey, I just drop the letters and search the number alone and it usually pops up the same brush in each series. I love the craftsmanship in Hakuhodos, but i cant do the different colors in handle so i stick to mostly black handles.


----------



## Cannes (Jul 11, 2013)

Wow! Thank you so much Pinkdollface and Janette! Your information and advice is much appreciated! I have one S series brush(S125) and love it. But you're right, they are much more expensive. I'll follow you're advice and take a closer look at the G and Basic series brushes for matches.

  	I guess I should explain my obsession with 5523. Years ago, I purchased a brush on clearance somewhere. It's old, the company name has rubbed off and the hair slides into the handle but for years I have loved this brush. It was the perfect multitasking brush for me. I would use it to place shadow and then blend. Anyway, it was perfect and I miss it. It has a similar shape to G5523 but I ordered J5523 instead. Even though I like it, it's too fluffy so I'm hoping G5523 will be perfect. But I'm afraid it might be too flat so that it why I am also considering S121G. I love brushes that do more than one thing. Call me lazy. My make up is uncomplicated. One to two colors on my lid, blended up. Winged liner. Mascara. Blush. Lipstick. Go.

  	I have the S133 and S127 on my list because I am uncertain about size. Can you help me with which size might be more useful for how I am hoping to use them?

  	J242G is currently sold out otherwise I'd consider it. But is it too small for how I want to use my eye brushes?

  	And thank you for the advice on J210. Since I tend to use pigmented blushes, I need something that will defuse the color properly. So, J110 or G5545? I like the idea of mixing blue squirrel with goat. Shape wise, should I consider a pointy blush brush instead? Maybe I omit some of the eye brushes and add another face brush?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 11, 2013)

Cannes said:


> Wow! Thank you so much Pinkdollface and Janette! Your information and advice is much appreciated! I have one S series brush(S125) and love it. But you're right, they are much more expensive. I'll follow you're advice and take a closer look at the G and Basic series brushes for matches.
> 
> I guess I should explain my obsession with 5523. Years ago, I purchased a brush on clearance somewhere. It's old, the company name has rubbed off and the hair slides into the handle but for years I have loved this brush. It was the perfect multitasking brush for me. I would use it to place shadow and then blend. Anyway, it was perfect and I miss it. It has a similar shape to G5523 but I ordered J5523 instead. Even though I like it, it's too fluffy so I'm hoping G5523 will be perfect. But I'm afraid it might be too flat so that it why I am also considering S121G. I love brushes that do more than one thing. Call me lazy. My make up is uncomplicated. One to two colors on my lid, blended up. Winged liner. Mascara. Blush. Lipstick. Go.
> 
> ...


  	You're welcome! Now I get why the G5523 is on your list. It does sound similar to the old brush you described. The only paddle style brush I have from Hakuhodo is the J242G, so I can't help further with those I'm afraid.
  	If you like pigmented blushes the J544 is also one to consider. It's a duo fibre brush and applies colour even sheerer than the J110. It's also useful for cream blushes, so maybe it's more multitasking than the other ones and therefore a better choice.


----------



## Cannes (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll take a look at J544. Thanks!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 11, 2013)

my my my all mines lol I never saw this brush before in this series I'm sooooooo getting this it love


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 11, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> my my my all mines lol I never saw this brush before in this series I'm sooooooo getting this it love


  	I never saw it before too. They have 3 others that are new as well, but all 4 have cheaper versions in the J or G series. But it's cool for those that really like the vermillion handles.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I never saw it before too. They have 3 others that are new as well, but all 4 have cheaper versions in the J or G series. But it's cool for those that really like the vermillion handles.


I was in shock when I first saw it I guess they are putting new brushes out yeabecause I'm going to place a order I wonder if I could use this brush with liquids and creams.im doing some research stat lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 11, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I was in shock when I first saw it I guess they are putting new brushes out yeabecause I'm going to place a order I wonder if I could use this brush with liquids and creams.im doing some research stat lol


  	It is a very beautiful brush! I love that they get new brushes too every once in a while. It has synthetic fibres on top and those can be used with liquids and creams so I say yes, but I think it would be too flexible to buff in foundation. I really like these type of brushes for MSFs.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It is a very beautiful brush! I love that they get new brushes too every once in a while. It has synthetic fibres on top and those can be used with liquids and creams so I say yes, but I think it would be too flexible to buff in foundation. I really like these type of brushes for MSFs.


i agree


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 11, 2013)

I just did some quick research and the j4001 uses are foundation,powder,blush.and the s4001 uses are liquid,cream foundation powder,blush.im confused because they suppose to be the same but they list different uses.after a little more research I think I'm going to place my order for the s4001 just because I love the orange handle I know that's vain lol but can't help myself lol it's about 35 dollars more


----------



## josephine90 (Jul 11, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> It is a very beautiful brush! I love that they get new brushes too every once in a while. It has synthetic fibres on top and those can be used with liquids and creams so I say yes, but I think it would be too flexible to buff in foundation. I really like these type of brushes for MSFs.


 Its so pretty! I love the color too lol, i wonder if its really worth paying more for that series


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 11, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Its so pretty! I love the color too lol, i wonder if its really worth paying more for that series


its supposed to be the same brushes but to me its worth it so I can look at my lovely pretty handles everyday lol


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 11, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I was in shock when I first saw it I guess they are putting new brushes out yeabecause I'm going to place a order I wonder if I could use this brush with liquids and creams.im doing some research stat lol


 Yes, let us know if you get. It look great to use... I only have 3 of the S series and they are quite pricey. So I might have to see this in the J series.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2013)

Anybody have the brush cleaner I'm all out of my mac and Trish Mcevoy bath brush cleaner which was good but its the same price as this cleaner so since I'm placing my order might as well add this to the cart I can get the little size one but I wash my brushes to much for that one getting the 20 dollars one


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2013)

Ordered my brushes I'm so excited I just can't hide it lol.they ship pretty fast should be here by Monday or Tuesday yea


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 12, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Ordered my brushes I'm so excited I just can't hide it lol.they ship pretty fast should be here by Monday or Tuesday yea


  	I can't wait to hear your thoughts!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 12, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> I can't wait to hear your thoughts!


Will do looking forward to posting my thoughts about them.i also just got shipping info that was lightening fast I just ordered like a couple hours ago lol but I do love that about this company just wish shipping was free that would have been even better


----------



## sss215 (Jul 13, 2013)

MissTT said:


> ompom:  I think the folks in the NARS thread thought I was off my rocker for saying it was scratchy. Thanks ladies. And of course the larger Haku is cheaper than the NARS. What a rip. LOL


  Nope, I believe it, my Botan was scratchy, I took it back. There was a Chanel Kabuki I had, it was scratchy too, and it made me break out. So I'm done with high end cosmetics brushes, except for if MAC releases something interesting.  It's all Hakuhodo from now on.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 13, 2013)

sss215 said:


> Nope, I believe it, my Botan was scratchy, I took it back. There was a Chanel Kabuki I had, it was scratchy too, and it made me break out. So I'm done with high end cosmetics brushes, except for if MAC releases something interesting.  It's all Hakuhodo from now on.


I love nars brushes I admit they are not the softest but the results be flawless now chanel kabuki I never use mines. I agree its the worst for a high end brush I need to try to sell mines I only used it maybe 2 times that brush sucks lol.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 15, 2013)

my new babies have arrived can't wait to wash and test out I'm in love


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 15, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> my new babies have arrived can't wait to wash and test out I'm in love


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Which brush is in the middle? And will you be using the fiber brush for liquid products.


The middle brush is the j5533 and omg I'm loving it I got it for small highlighting and small contouring and it so good I'm thinking about sending my 159 brush back.the s4001 I may use for liquid products I don't wear foundaution like that only on specail occasions like a wedding or something I sometimes use my maybelline bb cream and the foundaution I do use every blue moon is a cream one.overall I'm happy with my brushes I have not used the fan brush yet I love fan brushes I collect them wanted the mac one its never in stock.and the best for last my s4001 love love love this brush its sooooooooo soft its up there with my marcel and wonders mac 187 brush until I got this brush my mc and wonders was the softest brush I owned and the one I used the most IMO that brush got a bad rep nobody liked it I loved it sadly it may be retired because my S4001 just replaced it


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 16, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> The middle brush is the j5533 and omg I'm loving it I got it for small highlighting and small contouring and it so good I'm thinking about sending my 159 brush back.the s4001 I may use for liquid products I don't wear foundaution like that only on specail occasions like a wedding or something I sometimes use my maybelline bb cream and the foundaution I do use every blue moon is a cream one.overall I'm happy with my brushes I have not used the fan brush yet I love fan brushes I collect them wanted the mac one its never in stock.and the best for last my s4001 love love love this brush its sooooooooo soft its up there with my marcel and wonders mac 187 brush until I got this brush my mc and wonders was the softest brush I owned and the one I used the most IMO that brush got a bad rep nobody liked it I loved it sadly it may be retired because my S4001 just replaced it


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> You know I have no fan brushes...are they useful for highlighting? My mac 187 (I have 2) is my HG for liquid foundations (mufe hd) . So you think the haku one is superior to mac 187 then? The j5533 is it better then the mac 217, in which I have 3 of those brushes too because its so multipurpose.  Can't wait to get some more brushes... I just purchase some NARS from their recent collection & school shopping for my 6 yo is near...so I need to be frugal! lol


I love fan brushes for highlighting I don't have the original mac 187 brush I have the marcel and wonders mac 187 brush which alot of people hated I love both brushes the j5533 brush is a brush I wish I could of ordered 2 more its the bomb and it was only 17 dollars the fan brush give a very light finish I love it to u have to get the j5533 brush seriously its love.and yes I'm loving nars fall line I want that blue gray color eyeshadow


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 17, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Can't wait to get some more brushes... I just purchase some NARS from their recent collection & school shopping for my 6 yo is near...so I need to be frugal! lol


  	Hi Cindy,
  	I hope you don't mind my throwing in my two cents. I find that the J55*2*3 is a closer dupe to the MAC 217. The J5533 is a round brush with a flattened head while the J5523 is a flatter brush with  a tapered head (more similar to the 217). I am attaching pics to clarify. I hope that helps you. I love the J5523. It is softer on my eyes than the 217.




  	(L to R) J5533, J5523, MAC 217




  	(Top to bottom): MAC 217, J5523, J5533


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 17, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Hi Cindy, I hope you don't mind my throwing in my two cents. I find that the J55*2*3 is a closer dupe to the MAC 217. The J5533 is a round brush with a flattened head while the J5523 is a flatter brush with  a tapered head (more similar to the 217). I am attaching pics to clarify. I hope that helps you. I love the J5523. It is softer on my eyes than the 217.
> 
> (L to R) J5533, J5523, MAC 217
> 
> (Top to bottom): MAC 217, J5523, J5533


 No, dear I am most appreciative and thank you for your response  You saved me from getting the wrong brush. I was definitely looking for the 217 dupe. Do you find that you gravitate for the j5523 more than the 217.  They look dead on to one another! Thanks again.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 17, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> No, dear I am most appreciative and thank you for your response  You saved me from getting the wrong brush. I was definitely looking for the 217 dupe. Do you find that you gravitate for the j5523 more than the 217.  They look dead on to one another! Thanks again.


 Glad to help! The only difference I see is that the Hahuhodo is a tad fluffier. But, they work the same IMO. The Hahuhodo is softer so I usually prefer that.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 17, 2013)

I





cindypltnm81 said:


> You know I have no fan brushes...are they useful for highlighting? My mac 187 (I have 2) is my HG for liquid foundations (mufe hd) . So you think the haku one is superior to mac 187 then? The j5533 is it better then the mac 217, in which I have 3 of those brushes too because its so multipurpose.  Can't wait to get some more brushes... I just purchase some NARS from their recent collection & school shopping for my 6 yo is near...so I need to be frugal! lol


 I forgot to mention that I don't have the mac 217 so I couldn't compare the only mac eyeshadow brush I have is the 239 my go to for eyeshadow love that brush


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 18, 2013)

I got some new goodies, can't wait to play!




  	(L to R): G5515, J521, J5521, G5521, J5543, J103


----------



## powderprincess (Jul 18, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I got some new goodies, can't wait to play!
> 
> (L to R): G5515, J521, J5521, G5521, J5543, J103


  They get much fluffier once you wash them.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jul 18, 2013)

powderprincess said:


> They get much fluffier once you wash them.


  	Putting them in brush guards after they dried helps a lot. I try not to let them dry in the brush guards anymore though, because I've heard it's better.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 19, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> I  I forgot to mention that I don't have the mac 217 so I couldn't compare the only mac eyeshadow brush I have is the 239 my go to for eyeshadow love that brush


 Mac 239 is my favorite lay down brush too.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 19, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I got some new goodies, can't wait to play!
> 
> (L to R): G5515, J521, J5521, G5521, J5543, J103


 Which do you think is better for highlighting, J5521 or G5521? G5521 looks softer for pickup.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 19, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Which do you think is better for highlighting, J5521 or G5521? G5521 looks softer for pickup.


  	I got the J5521 for highlighting (and/or precise contouring) and the G5521 to use to set powder for under-eye concealer. They are both incredibly soft and can probably be substituted for each other. I thought the G would be softer for the under-eye area. When I tested them with a very pigmented highlighter, the G gave a slightly softer application. HTH. You can't go wrong with either I think! I love them!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 19, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I got the J5521 for highlighting (and/or precise contouring) and the G5521 to use to set powder for under-eye concealer. They are both incredibly soft and can probably be substituted for each other. I thought the G would be softer for the under-eye area. When I tested them with a very pigmented highlighter, the G gave a slightly softer application. HTH. You can't go wrong with either I think! I love them!


 Okay, but if you had to choose one? I want mine for mainly highlighting. Right now I only use my Mac 131 for highlighting and I want a new brush. Thank you again


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 19, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Thank you again


  	Let me test them out for a few more days and I'll let you know!


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jul 19, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I got some new goodies, can't wait to play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	A nice little haul.
  	Have fun with your new playmates!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 20, 2013)

Loving my s4001


----------



## Cannes (Jul 20, 2013)

HI Ladies... Do I need K005? It's mentioned on every blog I've read but do I "need" it? Would I get more use out of G5512 instead?

  	I think I'm about ready to place my order but it's a lot of money so I keep going back and forth on a couple things.
  	I have the Misako Portable lip brush on my list but keep waffeling between that one and the kokutan portable lip brush which has a more squared tip. 
  	I'd also love to hear your opinions on the others on my list...
  	J110
  	G5522
  	G5507
  	S121G


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 20, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Okay, but if you had to choose one? I want mine for mainly highlighting. Right now I only use my Mac 131 for highlighting and I want a new brush. Thank you again


 Ok, I used them a bit more and I think the J is better for highlighting. It picks up product better. I will use the G for light applications such as powdering under eyes and such.


----------



## sss215 (Jul 21, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> You know I have no fan brushes...are they useful for highlighting? My mac 187 (I have 2) is my HG for liquid foundations (mufe hd) . So you think the haku one is superior to mac 187 then? The j5533 is it better then the mac 217, in which I have 3 of those brushes too because its so multipurpose.  Can't wait to get some more brushes... I just purchase some NARS from their recent collection & school shopping for my 6 yo is near...so I need to be frugal! lol


  I have one and I use it to sheer out a bright blush or to pat on a highlighter. It's not a necessity though. But nice to have.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 22, 2013)

My fan brush is so soft I'm loving it i have been using it to apply my marylin monroe finishing powder loving it.im not fond  of the brush cleaner the fact that u have to wash your hands good after each use makes me wonder wth is in this cleaner I feel like this may be to harsh for your brushes I don't what to use it then put the brushes on my face.watse of money IMO I'm looking to order my old faithful to clean my brushes


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 22, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> My fan brush is so soft I'm loving it i have been using it to apply my marylin monroe finishing powder loving it.im not fond  of the brush cleaner the fact that u have to wash your hands good after each use makes me wonder wth is in this cleaner I feel like this may be to harsh for your brushes I don't what to use it then put the brushes on my face.watse of money IMO I'm looking to order my old faithful to clean my brushes


 So are referring to hakuhodo brush cleaner? If so, I'm glad you mention before I waste $20 for it. I'll just stick Mac cleaner... It's a descent cleaner nonetheless.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 22, 2013)

cindypltnm81 said:


> So are referring to hakuhodo brush cleaner? If so, I'm glad you mention before I waste $20 for it. I'll just stick Mac cleaner... It's a descent cleaner nonetheless.


Yes the hakuhodo brush cleaner I'm not feeling it I love Trisha brush bath cleaner worth the 22 dollars imo


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 23, 2013)

allthingsglam said:


> Yes the hakuhodo brush cleaner I'm not feeling it I love Trisha brush bath cleaner worth the 22 dollars imo


 I'll have to try that one next... Once my cleaner is finished. Sorry, the hakuhodo was a no go!


----------



## MissTT (Jul 23, 2013)

I tried to stay out of this thread, but I could not resist. Droooool I am loving the brushes. I'm trying to hold back from ordering b/c I feel like I should be working with brushes from Sephora so I'll be able to explain them to clients. So far I've received one free brush and expect to acquire more in the coming month. The brush I'm struggling to resist is the J5523, but I don't want to pay shipping for a single brush. We'll see...


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Jul 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I tried to stay out of this thread, but I could not resist. Droooool I am loving the brushes. I'm trying to hold back from ordering b/c I feel like I should be working with brushes from Sephora so I'll be able to explain them to clients. So far I've received one free brush and expect to acquire more in the coming month. The brush I'm struggling to resist is the J5523, but I don't want to pay shipping for a single brush. We'll see...


  	Right! I have been lurking on this site for a while and have finally decided to start making a list. 
  	There are so many choices ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  	I am going to start my list and then figure out how to fit my purchases in between some of the fall collections that I have been drooling over lately.

  	Thanks to everyone for sharing your purchases and your advice!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 23, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> Ok, I used them a bit more and I think the J is better for highlighting. It picks up product better. I will use the G for light applications such as powdering under eyes and such.


 Okay, I'm getting the J series... Thank you for helping me decide.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 23, 2013)

MissTT said:


> I tried to stay out of this thread, but I could not resist. Droooool I am loving the brushes. I'm trying to hold back from ordering b/c I feel like I should be working with brushes from Sephora so I'll be able to explain them to clients. So far I've received one free brush and expect to acquire more in the coming month. The brush I'm struggling to resist is the J5523, but I don't want to pay shipping for a single brush. We'll see...


  J5523 is on my next purchase too...these threads are never helpful when you are trying to not spend!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jul 23, 2013)

sss215 said:


> I have one and I use it to sheer out a bright blush or to pat on a highlighter. It's not a necessity though. But nice to have.


 As many brushes I own, have never purchased a fan brush. Thanks


----------



## MissHolland (Aug 21, 2013)

I did a small Hakuhodo order: 



  	Eyebrowbrush B163BkSL
  	Blush (or bronzer/powder) brush J110 
  	Highlighter brush G5521BkSL

  	Love all the brushes!


----------



## allthingsglam (Aug 21, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> I did a small Hakuhodo order:
> 
> Eyebrowbrush B163BkSL Blush (or bronzer/powder) brush J110  Highlighter brush G5521BkSL  Love all the brushes!


Lovely haul enjoy


----------



## elainnio (Oct 18, 2013)

ello,  My haul from Hakuhodo Japan (accumlative)...   S Series in Black with Gold Ferrule (exclusive to Japan) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 S102, S111, S126, S134, S133, S142 Totally in love with S102 the finishing brush it's the softest hair I ever owned. And for concealer it's highly recommended to choose weasel and I love s126 and I have b132 for concealer brushes as they work well and give a better coverage (not streaky or cakey) when applying concealer,  Highly recommend J Series!  I started buying mainly J series, they are affordable and high quality! After using Hakuhodo j series I chucked my old brushes as some of them from Some departmental brands are so terrible, so scratchy!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J104, J5543, J110, G5552, J532, J122, G533, Yachiyo L Tapered  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 G5523, J5521, J531  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 B002, S5557, B004, B5510, B5528, fan brush   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 TF 02 vs J5543  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J511, J239   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Eye brushes recommendations  J5523, B004, J142, B5510, J232  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Kokutan Finishing L, H602, J210, Yachiyo M Purple  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And finally a photo I took in Japan Tokyo Hakuhodo store.. all the traditional brushes.   I also have some pink handle Chomotto X Hakuhodo brushes 











 dupe J531 to Chomotto Large Angled Powder  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dupe J5521 to Chomotto candlelight highlighter.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh I don't what I feel more, admiration or envy!
  Whatever, you're a lucky lucky girl.
  Tanks for sharing your superb collection with us.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Oct 18, 2013)

elainnio said:


> Dupe J5521 to Chomotto candlelight highlighter.


  That's a beautiful collection you have! The gold ferrules are gorgeous.


----------



## tirurit (Oct 18, 2013)

Brush pr0n!!

  I really like brushes and although I have not ordered any hakuhodo brushes yet, I have spent quite a few hours drooling over them on different blogs. So hello fellow brush lovers, I'll park myself around anticipating your posts and creating my wishlist


----------



## MissTT (Oct 18, 2013)

I feel like fainting. Beautiful!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 18, 2013)

Do you think there is a big difference between the Tom Ford and Hakuhodo? The TF looks so pretty but it is almost $20 more!


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 18, 2013)

Tom Ford brushes are made by Hakuhodo. So, IMO, better to go straight to the source!


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 18, 2013)

elainnio said:


> Dupe J5521 to Chomotto candlelight highlighter.


So jealous of your gold fertule hakuhodos! Lovely collection!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 18, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Tom Ford brushes are made by Hakuhodo. So, IMO, better to go straight to the source!


Hmm...I thought this wasn't confirmed?


----------



## elainnio (Oct 18, 2013)

Sylvia60 said:


> Oh I don't what I feel more, admiration or envy!
> Whatever, you're a lucky lucky girl.
> Tanks for sharing your superb collection with us.


  thank you!


----------



## elainnio (Oct 18, 2013)

Pinkdollface said:


> That's a beautiful collection you have! The gold ferrules are gorgeous.


  Thank you, the gold ferrules are only available in Japan, but I guessed you can trying emailing the store in Japan as they do shipped internationally too.


----------



## elainnio (Oct 18, 2013)

tirurit said:


> Brush pr0n!!
> 
> I really like brushes and although I have not ordered any hakuhodo brushes yet, I have spent quite a few hours drooling over them on different blogs. So hello fellow brush lovers, I'll park myself around anticipating your posts and creating my wishlist


  Hello Tirurit,

  For a start I will suggest that your look at J Series, superbly soft, affordable and great for a starter.


----------



## elainnio (Oct 18, 2013)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Do you think there is a big difference between the Tom Ford and Hakuhodo? The TF looks so pretty but it is almost $20 more!


  Hello Vaisfor luvrs,

  Tom Ford 02 is much denser than Hakuhodo J5543. I bought J5543 first without trying or seeing TF 02 which I kinda regret as I would choose TF02 over J5543.


----------



## elainnio (Oct 18, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> Tom Ford brushes are made by Hakuhodo. So, IMO, better to go straight to the source!


  yep it is rumored that TF are made by Hakuhodo....


----------



## elainnio (Oct 18, 2013)

Some photos to share from Aoyama Store in Omotesando in Japan.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 M Series - exclusive to Japan  M series come in blue, pink and orange handles   From the Japanese catalogue


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Oct 19, 2013)

elainnio said:


> Hello Vaisfor luvrs,
> 
> Tom Ford 02 is much denser than Hakuhodo J5543. I bought J5543 first without trying or seeing TF 02 which I kinda regret as I would choose TF02 over J5543.


Thanks for the info! I think I'll save up for the TF one


----------



## allthingsglam (Oct 26, 2013)

elainnio said:


> Some photos to share from Aoyama Store in Omotesando in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So upset why us can't have the pink brushes? my favorite color is pink it would be nice to have some white brushes to pretty


----------



## Gorgeous40 (Oct 27, 2013)

elainnio said:


> Dupe J5521 to Chomotto candlelight highlighter.


  How beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 3, 2013)

elainnio said:


> ello,  My haul from Hakuhodo Japan (accumlative)...   S Series in Black with Gold Ferrule (exclusive to Japan)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's a lovely collection. I created a wish list for myself a while ago and took the plunge today as a birthday treat to myself. Two Yachiyos (M & L pointed) and the G519 20#  are on their way to me soon! I'm so excited. It's a new era in make up brushes for me as before I only had MAC ones but I'd prefer to buy direct from the source if they're of better quality and price.


----------



## tirurit (Nov 4, 2013)

DMcG9 said:


> That's a lovely collection. I created a wish list for myself a while ago and took the plunge today as a birthday treat to myself. Two Yachiyos (M & L pointed) and the G519 20#  are on their way to me soon! I'm so excited. It's a new era in make up brushes for me as before I only had MAC ones but I'd prefer to buy direct from the source if they're of better quality and price.


let us know what you think of them


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 7, 2013)

Is there a Hakuhodo equivalent to the MAC 239?


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 8, 2013)

Yep! I believe it is the J242G ($17).


----------



## Winthrop44 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thanks so much! I guessed right, ordered that one yesterday. )


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 8, 2013)

Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks so much! I guessed right, ordered that one yesterday. )


  No prob and good guess. Will you post a pic when it arrives? I'm curious to see a pic outside of the Hakuhodo site.

I should finally post a pic of the order I made and received about a month ago, too.


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 24, 2013)

I orderd yesterday the Hakuhodo J242G brush and the enamel brush pouch in Metal Khaki. I olso orderd 3 Koyudo brushes


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 24, 2013)

I started buying these and now everything else feels so cheap and harsh in comparison.  My new love


----------



## LC Balthazar (Dec 25, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> I started buying these and now everything else feels so cheap and harsh in comparison. My new love


  I'm so in the same boat. After buying these, I have beome a major brush snob!


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 25, 2013)

Planning to order some with my christmas money, please give me your opinions for the following brushes in my list, thanks!   J142 J146 J5523 J110 J5521 J5543 K005 G551


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 25, 2013)

LC Balthazar said:


> I'm so in the same boat. After buying these, I have beome a major brush snob!


  Yes me to!! I want more and more and more brushes! And i dont want other brushes than Japonese anymore. They are so good!

  Josephine90, i only got the J110 from your list. It's a blush brush but for me its to big for blush. I use it for bronzer en finishing powder. I like the brush a lot!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Dec 26, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Planning to order some with my christmas money, please give me your opinions for the following brushes in my list, thanks!   J142 J146 J5523 J110 J5521 J5543 K005 G551


 For eyes definitely the J5523, it's so nice for the crease! The J142 is a nice crease brush too and although I don't have the J146 I'm sure it's nice too if you need more precision. I love the J5521 for highlight and the J110 for blush. I have full cheeks though, so the J110 might be too big for your liking as it is for MissHolland. I don't have the others. I think the J5543 is denser than the J110 and it'll pick up more product.


----------



## nazih09 (Dec 26, 2013)

Is there a hakuhodo dupe for the mac 242?


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 26, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Yes me to!! I want more and more and more brushes! And i dont want other brushes than Japonese anymore. They are so good!  Josephine90, i only got the J110 from your list. It's a blush brush but for me its to big for blush. I use it for bronzer en finishing powder. I like the brush a lot!





Pinkdollface said:


> For eyes definitely the J5523, it's so nice for the crease! The J142 is a nice crease brush too and although I don't have the J146 I'm sure it's nice too if you need more precision. I love the J5521 for highlight and the J110 for blush. I have full cheeks though, so the J110 might be too big for your liking as it is for MissHolland. I don't have the others. I think the J5543 is denser than the J110 and it'll pick up more product.


 Thanks guys! I need to cut the list, its getting so exp! So maybe i should get j5543 instead of j110?


----------



## MissHolland (Dec 26, 2013)

Maybe this helps:



  Its a picture from google. I dont think the brushes on the picture are washed allready

Have you looked on this blog: http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/ this blog has helped me to make choices. 

I realy like the J544 for blush. I use it for pigmented blushes (Illamasqua & Nars) For less pigmented blushes i use a Koyudo brush. Think the J210 would work for both.


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 28, 2013)

I am in Tokyo for the holidays and I got to stop by the hakuhod counters I'm trying to find the stores once I'm here becuz some of the counters don't have all the brushes but I got to see thee ones I have been waiting to see on person I was like a kid in a candy store,   I purchased 6 brushes got the k002, finally the j5543 a liner brush, j125r and a tapered eyeshadow birch I plan to use for concealer and a lay down brush, I will post more pics of these later, I'm usually good about posting the numbers but the lady took my receipt


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 28, 2013)

Omg u should purchase a load of these and sell them here when you're back lol.    I'm about to do my second purchase and been deciding on several cheek ones. I want one for my edsf and ed blushes and for bronzer


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I am in Tokyo for the holidays and I got to stop by the hakuhod counters I'm trying to find the stores once I'm here becuz some of the counters don't have all the brushes but I got to see thee ones I have been waiting to see on person I was like a kid in a candy store,   I purchased 6 brushes got the k002, finally the j5543 a liner brush, j125r and a tapered eyeshadow birch I plan to use for concealer and a lay down brush, I will post more pics of these later, I'm usually good about posting the numbers but the lady took my receipt


 Omg! I'm so jealous! Is it cheaper there too ? And the pink brushes, I'm dying!


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 28, 2013)

MissHolland said:


> Maybe this helps:
> 
> Its a picture from google. I dont think the brushes on the picture are washed allready   Have you looked on this blog: http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/ this blog has helped me to make choices.    I realy like the J544 for blush. I use it for pigmented blushes (Illamasqua & Nars) For less pigmented blushes i use a Koyudo brush. Think the J210 would work for both.


 Thanks! Looking at that blog now! Too exp a brush to randomly choose one lol


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 28, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Omg u should purchase a load of these and sell them here when you're back lol.    I'm about to do my second purchase and been deciding on several cheek ones. I want one for my edsf and ed blushes and for bronzer


  I wish! they have way too many to choose from it's easier to choose once you have an idea what purpose you'll use it for. I won't be back in the states for another year but I hope to find the store it's a lil difficult to purchase because of the language barrier I dragged my boyfriend through an afternoon of metro and trains to find the counter I almost gave up until he convinced me we'd find it.  For edsf I rally like my J110 it's made of goat hair and picks up enough product and blends beautifully it's very versatile.    





josephine90 said:


> Omg! I'm so jealous! Is it cheaper there too ? And the pink brushes, I'm dying!


  Well it's define tilt cheaper because you don't have to pay for $9 of shipping but idk because the k002 online is listed as $72 and it cost me here 6,930¥ so I guess depending on the yen  Rate  





josephine90 said:


> Thanks! Looking at that blog now! Too exp a brush to randomly choose one lol


 What are you going to use it for?


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 28, 2013)

DMcG9 said:


> Yep! I believe it is the J242G ($17).





Winthrop44 said:


> Thanks so much! I guessed right, ordered that one yesterday. )





DMcG9 said:


> No prob and good guess. Will you post a pic when it arrives? I'm curious to see a pic outside of the Hakuhodo site.   I should finally post a pic of the order I made and received about a month ago, too. :eyelove:


  I posted a pic comparing these two earlier in the thread the hakuhodo dupe for the 239 is much smaller in comparison but very similar


----------



## DMcG9 (Dec 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I posted a pic comparing these two earlier in the thread the hakuhodo dupe for the 239 is much smaller in comparison but very similar


Cool, I'll have a look.


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 28, 2013)

[quote name="josephine90" url="/t/108416/hakuhodo-makers-of-mac-brushes/390#post_2534451"]Planning to order some with my christmas money, please give me your opinions for the following brushes in my list, thanks!   J142- this I a great crease brush becuz it tapers and is fluffier  J146- this is a smaller version of the j142 think like a smaller white hair 226 but less tapered  J5523- this is your 217 dupe J110- great blush brush a lil longer then most it's like paddle shape works great and blends really nice very bees it'll J5521- this is your white goat hair mac 165 dupe I have the blue squirrel hair version and I love it for highlight  J5543- I just got this one it's very dense and shorter than the 110  K005 G551[/quote]   





josephine90 said:


> Thanks guys! I need to cut the list, its getting so exp! So maybe i should get j5543 instead of j110?


I  Those are all thes ones I have from your list I bought a liner brush idk of it's the one you listed the lady didn't given back my receipt that had the numbers on them and it's really bugging me not knowing the numbers


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 28, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> [quote name="josephine90" url="/t/108416/hakuhodo-makers-of-mac-brushes/390#post_2534451"]Planning to order some with my christmas money, please give me your opinions for the following brushes in my list, thanks!   J142- this I a great crease brush becuz it tapers and is fluffier  J146- this is a smaller version of the j142 think like a smaller white hair 226 but less tapered  J5523- this is your 217 dupe J110- great blush brush a lil longer then most it's like paddle shape works great and blends really nice very bees it'll J5521- this is your white goat hair mac 165 dupe I have the blue squirrel hair version and I love it for highlight  J5543- I just got this one it's very dense and shorter than the 110  K005 G551


 I  Those are all thes ones I have from your list I bought a liner brush idk of it's the one you listed the lady didn't given back my receipt that had the numbers on them and it's really bugging me not knowing the numbers[/quote] Omg! That helps a lot! I think im only going to start with 1 blush brush, probably the j5543. I have small lid space and almost non existent lids, so i always buy tiny eye brushes lol


----------



## josephine90 (Dec 29, 2013)

janette9687 said:


> I wish! they have way too many to choose from it's easier to choose once you have an idea what purpose you'll use it for. I won't be back in the states for another year but I hope to find the store it's a lil difficult to purchase because of the language barrier I dragged my boyfriend through an afternoon of metro and trains to find the counter I almost gave up until he convinced me we'd find it.  For edsf I rally like my J110 it's made of goat hair and picks up enough product and blends beautifully it's very versatile.   Well it's define tilt cheaper because you don't have to pay for $9 of shipping but idk because the k002 online is listed as $72 and it cost me here 6,930¥ so I guess depending on the yen  Rate  What are you going to use it for?


 Mostly blush, im still trying to get the teardrop Blush shape, need to slim down my face


----------



## janette9687 (Dec 29, 2013)

josephine90 said:


> Blush shape, need to slim down my face


the k001 and 116s ar4e smaller paddle shape blushes that can be usedfor highlighting and precise blush i have the k001 for the buse squirrel hair for my sensative dry skin, if you are oily or normal goat is best suit for that, but theyre all incredibly soft, blue squirrel picks up less pigment for a natural look as goat picks up more product.


----------



## MissTT (Dec 31, 2013)

I was kind of wishing there was a holiday set this year. I need a nice face powder brush from Hakuhodo since I'm so disappointed with my new Wayne Goss.


----------



## mosha010 (Dec 31, 2013)

I got the j110 and it's my go to blush brush.  About to get another to use for edsf... I've been using the yachiyo medium for edsf mostly to highlight but I starting adding edsf to my blushes and the j110 is amazing for that.    Brush snobs unite!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 1, 2014)

What would be a good powder brush for a light application of Chantecaille HD powder?


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> What would be a good powder brush for a light application of Chantecaille HD powder?





Winthrop44 said:


> What would be a good powder brush for a light application of Chantecaille HD powder?


   I have the k002 for a natural application, it is made of blue squirrel bristles and is incredibly soft, but its a bit pricey, they have some blended hair ones with goat like the B509 thats on my wishlist, i liked this one because its tapered and thicker whereas the k002 is paddle shaped. The B103 is also great an soft i double this one as a bronzer brush too.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 2, 2014)

I think i repsonded to your post in the WG collection but there is a rose gold fertle set to come out this jan, i dont see it on the site tho.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I think i repsonded to your post in the WG collection but there is a rose gold fertle set to come out this jan, i dont see it on the site tho.


rose gold I'm in trouble I can't wait to see this u are right I was on the site yesterday and I didn't see it this is going to sell fast I wonder if its le


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 2, 2014)

I just ordered some new Hakuhodo brushes! I got the G5557 for foundation, J104 for my Guerlain meteorites/bronzer/etc, J511 for contouring, J122 for eyeshadow on the browbone and J521 for eyelining and detail work. I'm most excited to get a new foundation brush that's larger than the Mac 130 and to get a new brush for my Guerlain meteorites. I'll let you know how I like them once they arrive.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

What I want to know is why we here in the USA can't get our name on our brushes if we wanted to Japan site allow this option


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I just ordered some new Hakuhodo brushes! I got the G5557 for foundation, J104 for my Guerlain meteorites/bronzer/etc, J511 for contouring, J122 for eyeshadow on the browbone and J521 for eyelining and detail work. I'm most excited to get a new foundation brush that's larger than the Mac 130 and to get a new brush for my Guerlain meteorites. I'll let you know how I like them once they arrive.


i can't wait to hear how u like them


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 2, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> What I want to know is why we here in the USA can't get our name on our brushes if we wanted to Japan site allow this option


 Maybe you can contact the US site and they can do a special order for you? I've read a blogpost where someone got two brushes exclusive to the Japan site and she suggested you could ask them to import those if you wanted the brushes too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Maybe you can contact the US site and they can do a special order for you? I've read a blogpost where someone got two brushes exclusive to the Japan site and she suggested you could ask them to import those if you wanted the brushes too.


Thanks sooo for this information I'm going to try this on my next order


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 2, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks sooo for this information I'm going to try this on my next order


 Let me know if it's possible please!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 2, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Let me know if it's possible please!


I will


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 2, 2014)

I already got my shipping confirmation and I ordered maybe 2 hours ago!


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm new to Hakuhodo, is there a big super soft and fluffy powder brush? I don't have any powder brush and I want a real soft one, but I don't really know what brand to look at. I have an old no name blush brush which has mink hair, that's the kind of softness I'm looking for. Is Squirrel hair the softest?
  I was thinking about the MAC 134, which looks good shape and size wise, but since it's over 60€ here I might as well look at Hakuhodo and other high end brands. I'm open to any other suggestions as well!


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 2, 2014)

Is the j104 suitable for meteorites and the hourglass ambient powders?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 2, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is why we here in the USA can't get our name on our brushes if we wanted to Japan site allow this option
> ...


    I ordered last night too and got my shipping confirmation. I think I get them Saturday!!!!!! I  got te j5543 (I wanted a fluffier blush brush for my extra def blushes as edsf), the g503 (contouring), the j505(it's a blush brush but big enough for powder which I'll use fr all over powder), the k005(eye shadow, for packing color), j521 (eyeliner flat)...  I'll post up when I get them


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 2, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm new to Hakuhodo, is there a big super soft and fluffy powder brush? I don't have any powder brush and I want a real soft one, but I don't really know what brand to look at. I have an old no name blush brush which has mink hair, that's the kind of softness I'm looking for. Is Squirrel hair the softest?
> I was thinking about the MAC 134, which looks good shape and size wise, but since it's over 60€ here I might as well look at Hakuhodo and other high end brands. I'm open to any other suggestions as well!


   Look at the j505 I'm getting this one for this same purpose.   Been researching for weeks lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 2, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Is the j104 suitable for meteorites and the hourglass ambient powders?


 That's what I bought it for. Here you can see the size compared to the meteorites tin http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/2013/09/26/hakuhodo-g5557-s4001-j104-g5519-g5539-g5540-s141-s146-and-white-fans/.  





Naynadine said:


> I'm new to Hakuhodo, is there a big super soft and fluffy powder brush? I don't have any powder brush and I want a real soft one, but I don't really know what brand to look at. I have an old no name blush brush which has mink hair, that's the kind of softness I'm looking for. Is Squirrel hair the softest? I was thinking about the MAC 134, which looks good shape and size wise, but since it's over 60€ here I might as well look at Hakuhodo and other high end brands. I'm open to any other suggestions as well!


 Blue squirrel hair is supposed to be the softest, but those brushes are often not very dense so if you need a dense brush you might be happier with goat hair. Goat hair isn't as soft as squirrel hair, but Hakuhodo's goat hair brushes are definitely softer than Mac's. I love the J501 for powder application.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

I agree with pinkdollface hakuhodo makes Mac brushes feel like Brillo....


----------



## MissTT (Jan 3, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I think i repsonded to your post in the WG collection but there is a rose gold fertle set to come out this jan, i dont see it on the site tho.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yea i Didnt see it either...  I can't wait to see their stand on imats in April. I'm going so fan girl them so bad....


----------



## stille (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi everyone  

  I am a makeup junkie from Norway  Came here to say hi, and to share my expierience about brushes from Hakuhodo. I own really diverse makeup brushes, all from cheap drugstore ones, to Real Techniques and Sigma. And so far I was convinced that Sigma are sooooo soft... untill today. 

  Thanks for sharing your expierience about Hakuhodo brushes, I really appreciate all tips and pictures which have been posted here. You all helped me a lot with making this difficult choice a little bit easier  

I just placed 2 orders on Hakuhodousa some days ago, the first one arrived allready today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I live in Norway, normally it takes some time before packages arrives, but this time it was megasuperhiper fast  

  I also wanted to share picture of my first order, geez I spent really about 2 days on reading reviews on this forum and other blogs to just pick up those brushes I will want first.




  From the left: J146, J5523, J210



  On this picture they are taken right out of the box, but I know the shape will change after first wash  I haven't use them yet, just checked on my hand and cheek how incredibly soft they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In the second purchase I went for J142, J5521 and J5543. I am a complete sucker for white bristles  And since prices are not so very extreme (like S serie), I decided to start my collection with J serie. 

One thing I wonder about, is there somebody who owns both J110 and J210 and can tell me if they are very similiar? Both of them are pretty  But since I allready own J210 I wonder if J110 is a necessary purchase. I am a little obsessed about blush brushes, and will really be thankfull for every opinion and help  

  Ah, and sorry for my english, it sux a little. I am Polish who lives in Norway, definatelly my norwegian is more fluent than english


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 3, 2014)

stille said:


> Hi everyone      I am a makeup junkie from Norway  Came here to say hi, and to share my expierience about brushes from Hakuhodo. I own really diverse makeup brushes, all from cheap drugstore ones, to Real Techniques and Sigma. And so far I was convinced that Sigma are sooooo soft... untill today.   Thanks for sharing your expierience about Hakuhodo brushes, I really appreciate all tips and pictures which have been posted here. You all helped me a lot with making this difficult choice a little bit easier     I just placed 2 orders on Hakuhodousa some days ago, the first one arrived allready todayompom: I live in Norway, normally it takes some time before packages arrives, but this time it was megasuperhiper fast    I also wanted to share picture of my first order, geez I spent really about 2 days on reading reviews on this forum and other blogs to just pick up those brushes I will want first.
> 
> From the left: J146, J5523, J210      On this picture they are taken right out of the box, but I know the shape will change after first wash  I haven't use them yet, just checked on my hand and cheek how incredibly soft they are :eyelove:  In the second purchase I went for J142, J5521 and J5543. I am a complete sucker for white bristles  And since prices are not so very extreme (like S serie), I decided to start my collection with J serie.    One thing I wonder about, is there somebody who owns both J110 and J210 and can tell me if they are very similiar? Both of them are pretty  But since I allready own J210 I wonder if J110 is a necessary purchase. I am a little obsessed about blush brushes, and will really be thankfull for every opinion and help    Ah, and sorry for my english, it sux a little. I am Polish who lives in Norway, definatelly my norwegian is more fluent than english


 :welcome: You got some very pretty brushes! I'm also a sucker for the white bristles. I have the J110 but not the J210. I believe the difference is that the J110 is pinched on one side and the J210 is round and the J210 is also denser and will apply product more heavily. Don't worry about your english. We all had to learn it and I'm still learning too. In fact being on this forum has helped me practice my english a lot!


----------



## stille (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for both welcome and advice,  Pinkdollface  

  Well, yeah, I figured out that J210 is pretty dense, even denser than my Sigma F40 (angled blush brush) and RT Blush brush which I use to all blushes. I am looking for sth similiar to Sigma's one, kind of. J210 will be probably brilliant when used with a little lighter hand, my plan was also try it for contouring. 

I was thinking also about J531/J4003, I found some comparisions of it to Mac 168, but I don't own any Mac brushes so I have no idea how they perform.  

  Well, as I am now falling more and more in Hakuhodo addiction, will try to be active here. After some time my english will get better. I had been learning it for really extremally many years, but now my main language is Norwegian, so english is not so much in use  

  Small edit. The more I am searching for reviews and pictures, the more "to buy" I find


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

@stille I found a pic on this forum that helped me see differences


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

And let me know how you liked the j5543 I just ordered this one and can't wait to get it!!


----------



## stille (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks, Mosha010  

Well looks like J110 is kind of longer, seems to be also flat, not as round as J210. For sure this is not first prioritaire now I guess, I will let myself have a little fun with those brushes I allready have and keep googling  for finding maybe sth else at all. Like J531 or pink Chomotto Angled Powder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Of course, I'll let you know about J5543, Mosha010! It should arrive either today (saturday) or monday. I am going to post a picture and my thoughts after using it  I was drooling over J5543 for very long time, so I am very excited to test it


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 3, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I'm new to Hakuhodo, is there a big super soft and fluffy powder brush? I don't have any powder brush and I want a real soft one, but I don't really know what brand to look at. I have an old no name blush brush which has mink hair, that's the kind of softness I'm looking for. Is Squirrel hair the softest?
> I was thinking about the MAC 134, which looks good shape and size wise, but since it's over 60€ here I might as well look at Hakuhodo and other high end brands. I'm open to any other suggestions as well!


  I believe Blue Squirrel is the softest that will give the light diffused dusting effect, most pricey too so you can also look into the ones blended with goat hair and they are really soft too! Im looking into B509 for my next purchase, I saw it in tokyo and i loved it but got the K002 cuz it was softer and i wanted it cheaper in Tokyo, at least it felt like the price was cheaper but here is the description 

"Our multi-purpose powder brush. The bristles are made from blue squirrel and goat which provides natural spring yet still very soft on your skin."


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yayyy!!! I'm so glad... This is my second order from hakuhodo and I cannot wait....


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

okay so i am so weird but not knowing the numbers to the ones I got in Tokyo Hakuhodo was killing me cuz it wasn't on the receipt and she took the sticker labels off plastic sleeves they came in, so i spent like the past 2 days searching and comparing the pics online and thought i knew what i got based on the usa online site.

  Well i looked at my receipt for the prices and I saw the number Im like why didnt i think to call! So I did i mean it was only like 5 days ago so I hope they understood that all i wanted  was the number names.

  Took 2 lovely sales rep to understand what i wanted she finally found my receipt and told me what I bought.

  So this is what I got:

  B002- Large Finishing Brush- Blue Squirrel 6,930 JPY (i thought i was buying the K002 which is alos made of blue squirrel bristles and exact measurements Im not sure what the difference is but that why I thought it was cheaper but its a different brush the K002 is still 7,140 JPY) I didn t see this on the US site so I guess it must be exclusive to Japan

  G5543- Blush brush- Goat 5,250 JPY (the japanese version of this has a shorter handle)

  G5539- Tapered blending brush- Goat  1,890 JPY( this is a much longer blending brush very flimsy, i bought it to set my undereye concealer i was trying to get another brush i confused it for the G5537 but that one is actually longer and fuller) This is exclusive to japan so im okay getting it by mistake.

  BJ125- angled flat eyeshadow brush- Goat 2,205 JPY ( i thought this was the duo fiber one i wanted for concealer, I was wrong kinda bummed about it)

  G5505- medium shader brush- Horse, 1,680 JPY ( i was trying to actually buy the J133 but this looks like theyre about the same, Also only on the japanese website.)

  B522- Liner brush- weasel 1,575 JPY this makes the most amazing thin lines and comes wit ha cover cap

  So I got a few that i didnt intend to but im happy that they were exclusive to Japan and that they ended up working out for me. I have the numbers and can rest easy knowing hah, My brushes are dirty after my trip so im going to clean them all and try and take pictures and post to help some of yall out. I did extensive research before buying my hakuhodos but i am very happy with all of them well most of them there about 3 that im not but now becasue of brush flaws but becasue I expected them for a different purpose and they didnt work out for me like that and their return policy is none unless theyre not used.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

stille said:


> Thanks, Mosha010
> 
> Well looks like J110 is kind of longer, seems to be also flat, not as round as J210. For sure this is not first prioritaire now I guess, I will let myself have a little fun with those brushes I allready have and keep googling  for finding maybe sth else at all. Like J531 or pink Chomotto Angled Powder
> 
> ...


  both very different! I would justify having both, the j210 is dense and shaped like a kabuki like a bigger mac 109 and the J110 is paddle shaped and flat like a blush brush like the size of the mac 129 but shape of a mac 116

  210 is a buffer and 110 is flat. Idk how the J210 is a blush brush i dont pick it up for that unless i have a sheer brush becasue it would pack a lot of color


----------



## stille (Jan 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> both very different! I would justify having both, the j210 is dense and shaped like a kabuki like a bigger mac 109 and the J110 is paddle shaped and flat like a blush brush like the size of the mac 129 but shape of a mac 116
> 
> 210 is a buffer and 110 is flat. Idk how the J210 is a blush brush i dont pick it up for that unless i have a sheer brush becasue it would pack a lot of color


  Thanks for a good explanation, Janette!  Well maybe than 110 was what I wanted? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We'll see. As I said, I was thinking it as a blush brush, it was written like this on the site also that 210 is a blush brush... Most of mine blushes are actually not so insanely pigmented, so maybe it's not a bummer at all  
Janette, what do you use your J210 for?  What you will suggest as a good blush brush?


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

stille said:


> Thanks for a good explanation, Janette!  Well maybe than 110 was what I wanted?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah I saw that on the site that its under that. I have both versions of the 210 and J210 and I bought 210 as a bufer for my powder foundation, to contour, or to blend all my makeup after spraying a setting spray. The 210 is made of goat dyed bristles so its recommended to use with powders only. I have used my mac 109 for liquid foundation and i loved the airbrush finish i got from the buffing motion but the mac 109 is prone t sheding a lot so i decided to give the J210 a try for it since I couldnt use the 210 for liquid foundation. I loved it for that becuz its densly packed and its a lot bigger and shaped round dense and covers a lot of surface area. Only problem was that because it was so dense it soaked up my foundaton and becasue of the natural hair as well. So I still use it but i spray it with fix plus or Ill use to to puff in my powder as well. It doesnt get muc hlove for me for blushes unless i pack a color with one brush and then use the J210 to buff my contour, blush and highlight together. 

  I have 3 hakuhodo blush brushes i have and reach for 

  K020- made of blue squirrel bristles meant for when i want a diffused finish
  G5545- made of a mixture of blue squirrel and goat for when i want natural finish but packs more color than the K020
  J110- my multi tasker for blush, I use this for any blush, it works well for mineralize blushes and the new extra diminsion that give you a bit of resistance. 

  I reach for my J210 when i have a pigmented blush to diffuse down

  I recently just got the G5543 and i intend to use this for cream blushes and bronzer as soon as it get flufier. I washed my brushes tonight so I should be able to post pics in the morning hopefully it will be of some assistance


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 4, 2014)

Janette can you please post pics of these last three brushes when you can???? I'm kinda looking into the k one..


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

They are still drying but I'll post to give an idea  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  G5543, J110, 210, G5545, K020  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  G5543, J110, 210, G5545, K020  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i cleaned all my brushes tonight, took me 2 hrs suprisingly, I am planning on getting rid of some of these becasue its really overwhemling me now but ima try and post the hakuhodos soon, prob tomorrow morning for me   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J210, J110 comparison front  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J210 comparison J110, top  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  J210, J110 side


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 4, 2014)

Brush porn!!!   Is that the yachiyo medium or the large?   If you can can you compare the k020 to the j110 and 210?.... I know the time difference must suck so when you can...


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> If you can can you compare the k020 to the j110 and 210?.... I know the time difference must suck so when you can...


  its the medium, its actually really tiny its brush head is about the size of the 165


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

J210, J110, K020, 210  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  210, K020, J110, J210


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome!!! Ty!! So so much!   I have the medium, I use it for highlighting mostly and buffing edsf on me when I'm on the run.... But I was looking at the large one too... I ended up just getting different ones for now.   Ty for the pics, the k020 Is really winking at me now lol....


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 4, 2014)

I love the K020 or any blue squirrel brushes theyre so soft. I love that the K series actually label the brush handles with the number wish they did that to all of them


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh realllyyy!??????    Im putting the k020 on my imats list for April since I'm on a no buy list til then.    Any other haku I should slobber over???


----------



## stille (Jan 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> J210, J110 side


 





  OMG what an amazing collection!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Janette, big, big thanks for detailed picture of difference between J110 and J210. I guess first now I see how different those two are. But I think also those are first so clear pictures, where such n00b like me see difference. Looks like I need J110 in my life. 

  I hope you don't feel overwhelmed with questions, but I really appreciate that you give us answers and awesome pictures


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 4, 2014)

Woah! What a nice collection!! What are your favoriete powder brushes? Do you have the flat one?


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 4, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> They are still drying but I'll post to give an idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this it is drool worthy girl I wanna be like u when I grow up lol u should post this in my thread I made called freshly washed babies I love looking at brushes freshly washed


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 4, 2014)

@allthingsglam hahah I thought I was te only one w a brush fetish!!!!! I gotta get on that thread too next time I wash my babies


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay, i finally got my Nikon and was able to take some pics, I'm not very camera friendly so i prob should have done these during the day but i woke up super late watching Scandal up to 5am eeek

  So here's my Hakuhodo story, I started purchasing Hakuhodos about 2 years ago because I started seeing my MAC 165 bristles bending and I was sad because it was LE. So i googled! I found that the G5521 was a really good dupe for it and I started doing more research about them. Now, the only time I had heard about Hakuhodos were from You tube Gurus and they always spoke about the S100 series I think that's why people steer clear because at first glance they are very expensive. I did more research and realized there were more series and that brushes from the other series had prices comparing to other lines I already tried out like NARS, MUFE, MAC and some Chanel. So I was all about buying brushes with the same prices but far more superior quality. Hakuhodos are the softest brushes but that's not what sold me what sold me is that they blend so effortlessly and beautiful. I feel like my blush and highlight glow within now using these brushes. 

  So I started making a wish list about every 2 wks according to my paycheck to replace my mac brushes, so i just looked up mac dupes and made a wish list of brushes that each transaction I would order were to be no more than about $100 at a time. If i ordered eye brushes I would get about 5 and face maybe 2-3. Most expensive brush I bought from Hakuhodo so far has been my B103 it was $72 but I myself justified it because its a multi-tasker , i use it for powder, contour, highlight and bronzer. I saw this in the S series first and it was way more but what I do if i like a brush I drop the letter and search just the number and it brings up the brush in other series and if its in a set. The brushes are the same except that the fertles and handles are different. The 24K gold brushes are obviously going to be more expensive. I like my brushes all one color so i was going to stick with the black handles but that's just me. So for example there is the S142 i looked up 142 and it came up with the J142, yes it wasn't the blue squirrel hair but it had the same shape just in goat hair instead and was prob $30 cheaper, I cant live with that. 

  I'm not saying go spend $100 on brushes every 2 wks for a year like i did I'm just saying that's how I got all my brushes. Its something that I wanted and chose that I wanted to invest in them. I have dry sensitive skin so I opt for the blue squirrel brushes but I'm not saying you have to hakuhodo has plenty of variety within each series. I have most of the brushes I want i my collection, each one of them have a purpose to me even if i have 3 blush brushes. 

  My favorites of all are def my

  G503 for contouring
  G5538 for highlighting
  J110 for blush
  B002 for powder

  Eyes

  J5522 for allover eyes to blend with crease
  J533 to blend and smudge my under eye
  J5529 for detail crease work
  G5533 to blend out my crease its soooo soft

  Okay hope this helps, when I first started buying Hakuhodos this post only had posts about how crazy expensive they were or the fact that its ridiculous the fact that the Japanese state that they should comb through the brushes to dry them out, but living in Japan for the past 2 years I understand their pride in craftsmanship an culture. They are very humble and dedicated to their craft and you can def tell in these brushes. I am always in awe every time I get a new brush they are like that new car smell every time. I am so glad that more people are starting to share input because the site can be very overwhelming. Hope this helps!





  L-R G545, B002, G5521, B103, G503, 214, 210, G5545, K020. K001






  L-R yachiyo medium pointed, J210, J110, G5543, J4002, J544, G5538, J4003, G5552- 4mm, G5555- 2mm




  J544, G5538, J4003, G5552- 4mm, G5555- 2mm





  J110, G5543, J4002, J544






  yachiyo medium pointed, J210, J110, G5543





  L-R

  G5515
  G5514
  J220G
  J242G
  G5529
  J146
  J142
  J5523
  G5533
  G5522
  G5539
  J125





  L-R

  B264
  B522 
  G5520 
  J533
  B5528
  G5505
  J121G
  G5529
  G5526
  G5522
  G5523
  G5533






  B264
  B522 
  G5520 
  J533
  B5528
  G5505
  J121G
  G5529
  G5526
  G5522
  G5523
  G5533





   My storage! Its from muji


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 5, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Yay, i finally got my Nikon and was able to take some pics, I'm not very camera friendly so i prob should have done these during the day but i woke up super late watching Scandal up to 5am eeek  So here's my Hakuhodo story, I started purchasing Hakuhodos about 2 years ago because I started seeing my MAC 165 bristles bending and I was sad because it was LE. So i googled! I found that the G5521 was a really good dupe for it and I started doing more research about them. Now, the only time I had heard about Hakuhodos were from You tube Gurus and they always spoke about the S100 series I think that's why people steer clear because at first glance they are very expensive. I did more research and realized there were more series and that brushes from the other series had prices comparing to other lines I already tried out like NARS, MUFE, MAC and some Chanel. So I was all about buying brushes with the same prices but far more superior quality. Hakuhodos are the softest brushes but that's not what sold me what sold me is that they blend so effortlessly and beautiful. I feel like my blush and highlight glow within now using these brushes.   So I started making a wish list about every 2 wks according to my paycheck to replace my mac brushes, so i just looked up mac dupes and made a wish list of brushes that each transaction I would order were to be no more than about $100 at a time. If i ordered eye brushes I would get about 5 and face maybe 2-3. Most expensive brush I bought from Hakuhodo so far has been my B103 it was $72 but I myself justified it because its a multi-tasker , i use it for powder, contour, highlight and bronzer. I saw this in the S series first and it was way more but what I do if i like a brush I drop the letter and search just the number and it brings up the brush in other series and if its in a set. The brushes are the same except that the fertles and handles are different. The 24K gold brushes are obviously going to be more expensive. I like my brushes all one color so i was going to stick with the black handles but that's just me. So for example there is the S142 i looked up 142 and it came up with the J142, yes it wasn't the blue squirrel hair but it had the same shape just in goat hair instead and was prob $30 cheaper, I cant live with that.   I'm not saying go spend $100 on brushes every 2 wks for a year like i did I'm just saying that's how I got all my brushes. Its something that I wanted and chose that I wanted to invest in them. I have dry sensitive skin so I opt for the blue squirrel brushes but I'm not saying you have to hakuhodo has plenty of variety within each series. I have most of the brushes I want i my collection, each one of them have a purpose to me even if i have 3 blush brushes.   My favorites of all are def my  G503 for contouring G5538 for highlighting J110 for blush B002 for powder  Eyes  J5522 for allover eyes to blend with crease J533 to blend and smudge my under eye J5529 for detail crease work G5533 to blend out my crease its soooo soft  Okay hope this helps, when I first started buying Hakuhodos this post only had posts about how crazy expensive they were or the fact that its ridiculous the fact that the Japanese state that they should comb through the brushes to dry them out, but living in Japan for the past 2 years I understand their pride in craftsmanship an culture. They are very humble and dedicated to their craft and you can def tell in these brushes. I am always in awe every time I get a new brush they are like that new car smell every time. I am so glad that more people are starting to share input because the site can be very overwhelming. Hope this helps!
> 
> L-R G545, B002, G5521, B103, G503, 214, 210, G5545, K020. K001
> 
> ...


 So it is true that we should come the brushes hairs? And i saw on the website that we should not spot clean the brushes after using, just wipe it off on a tissue, is that really enough? Im afraid i would mix the colors if i used a different product the next day. They also say to deep clean every few months, i wash my mac brushes at least every 2 weeks, so im not really sure what to do,,


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 5, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> So it is true that we should come the brushes hairs? And i saw on the website that we should not spot clean the brushes after using, just wipe it off on a tissue, is that really enough? Im afraid i would mix the colors if i used a different product the next day. They also say to deep clean every few months, i wash my mac brushes at least every 2 weeks, so im not really sure what to do,,


  I dont follow what they say to the key, I dont keep them all out at the same time only the ones ima use like the essentials. I put the rest in a brush roll so they dont collect dust or bacteria since these are animal hairs. I dont spot clean my blue squirrels or wash them regularly becuz the hair on these is more fragile. I only use these for powder so after use i dust them off on a rag or towel. I wash my blue squirrels with the hakuhodo brush cleaner I bought, you only need a drop anything more will give them a waxy feeling. You dont need to get the hakuhodo cleaner just any mild brush cleaner that has no alcohol or much in it. These are my personal brushes that i only use on myself so Im not worried about transfering anyone elses oils to mine. I do wash them about every 3 wks for my blue squirrel ones. My other goat or horse hairs i was the regularly and I spot clean if I use a liquid becasue i dont have to be as high maintenance with these. Only brushes I actually did comb through were my big blue squrrel brushes becaue i didnt want the wet wringed hairs to dry and be prone to breakage. My blue squirrel hair ones are my bigger investments so yes ima take care of them I dont think ive spent less then $65 on a blue squirrel one. HTH


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 5, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Woah! What a nice collection!! What are your favoriete powder brushes? Do you have the flat one?
> Thank you! Took me awhile to build but i was determined! Which flat one?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> ...


  Thanks! I will try and find that thread and post it


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 5, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I dont follow what they say to the key, I dont keep them all out at the same time only the ones ima use like the essentials. I put the rest in a brush roll so they dont collect dust or bacteria since these are animal hairs. I dont spot clean my blue squirrels or wash them regularly becuz the hair on these is more fragile. I only use these for powder so after use i dust them off on a rag or towel. I wash my blue squirrels with the hakuhodo brush cleaner I bought, you only need a drop anything more will give them a waxy feeling. You dont need to get the hakuhodo cleaner just any mild brush cleaner that has no alcohol or much in it. These are my personal brushes that i only use on myself so Im not worried about transfering anyone elses oils to mine. I do wash them about every 3 wks for my blue squirrel ones. My other goat or horse hairs i was the regularly and I spot clean if I use a liquid becasue i dont have to be as high maintenance with these. Only brushes I actually did comb through were my big blue squrrel brushes becaue i didnt want the wet wringed hairs to dry and be prone to breakage. My blue squirrel hair ones are my bigger investments so yes ima take care of them I dont think ive spent less then $65 on a blue squirrel one. HTH


 Thanks a lot! I always have a lot of questions before spending a huge amount of money  like you im limitting my order to a $100 and might place a second order the following month.  I just use baby shampoo for my brushes, so no alcohol there, and i usually spot clean eye, blush and highlight brushes with mac brush cleaner. Im not buying any blue squirrel right now, most of my list are the j series


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 5, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I just use baby shampoo for my brushes, so no alcohol there, and i usually spot clean eye, blush and highlight brushes with mac brush cleaner. Im not buying any blue squirrel right now, most of my list are the j series


  You should be fine with the J series, they have some of the most unique ones and i just adore the white bristles! lol


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 5, 2014)

@janette9687 omg thank you for your detailed look into hakuhodo.  I'm on my second order and already planning my third lol the craftsmanship and quality of these brushes is ridiculous. I've even had non makeup expert people (my fiancé, my mom...) compare the feel and comparison bet haku and other brushes in my collection.... My "fudes" win every time.    In my opi: yes the combing helps keeping the shape, and if they recommend it, I'm doing it! I'm looking at that g5555 and g5552 ..... How do you like them, I see they're dif sizes, any preference?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm wondering isn't it harmful to comb the brushes while still wet? For your own hair it's never recommended because they are more vulnerable.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm wondering isn't it harmful to comb the brushes while still wet? For your own hair it's never recommended because they are more vulnerable.


 I use the wet brush on myself, maybe I should use that on the brushes too? Lol


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 5, 2014)

I squeeze the water out softly with a towel first and sooooffftly comb the hairs to kinda separate them but give them shape so they dry out in shape....


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I squeeze the water out softly with a towel first and sooooffftly comb the hairs to kinda separate them but give them shape so they dry out in shape....


im going to try this because lately with the brush cleaner I have been using my brush be so stiff after they dry I  dont like the hakuhodo brush but I paided $20 dollars for it but I'm never ordering it again


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @allthingsglam hahah I thought I was te only one w a brush fetish!!!!! I gotta get on that thread too next time I wash my babies


me too girl I love makeup brushes


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 5, 2014)

Which haku did you pay $20 for and where !?????


----------



## allthingsglam (Jan 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Which haku did you pay $20 for and where !?????


The last brush order I did I order the brush cleaner I believe it was $20 and its not good i don't like it


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ohhhhh ok now I got u.   I use warm water and purity (philosophy) for deep cleaning and for spot cleaning I use MUFE and I swear by it...


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 5, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I use the wet brush on myself, maybe I should use that on the brushes too? Lol


 Sorry I don't get what you're saying.  





mosha010 said:


> I squeeze the water out softly with a towel first and sooooffftly comb the hairs to kinda separate them but give them shape so they dry out in shape....


 I'll give it a try.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Sorry I don't get what you're saying. I'll give it a try.


 Haha sorry if it's confusing, my brush is literally called 'The wet brush', try googling it.


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 5, 2014)

Janette9687, the flat brush i mean is the G527 or the G527M. I like to use flat brushes for powder en would like to know if this is a nice brush to use. 

  I'm afraid to use a brush cleanser because there is alcohol in it. I had a information letter (i think?) from Hakuhodo with information how to clean the brushes. So i clean the brushes the way they say, with detergent for wool.


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 5, 2014)

MissHolland said:


> Janette9687, the flat brush i mean is the G527 or the G527M. I like to use flat brushes for powder en would like to know if this is a nice brush to use.
> 
> I'm afraid to use a brush cleanser because there is alcohol in it. I had a information letter (i think?) from Hakuhodo with information how to clean the brushes. So i clean the brushes the way they say, with detergent for wool.


  I dont have that one, Ive seen it before i hear it works amazing for mineral foundation. I like the smaller version of it better 528 its really tiny tho about the size of the RT stippling brush


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, think i order the next time the flat brush   Here is a picture of my Hakuhodo letter:


----------



## MissHolland (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm on my phone right now so i don't know how big the picture is and if you can read it. Here is another one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So its better to use a brush cleaner without alcohol.    Purity has a lot alcohol in it too.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 5, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Haha sorry if it's confusing, my brush is literally called 'The wet brush', try googling it.


 Haha I didn't know that brush even existed. Thanks I'll look into it.  





janette9687 said:


> Of course no prob, the size is a difference but not much by the ones I had, If i ordered again Id order the 4mm only they have longer synthetic hairs because the 2 mm are too short and they still absorb a lot of my foundation. The 4 mm is like the size of the mac 130 bristles  I am very very gentle with mine and i start from the bottom ones then to the top, i brush my hair wet because mine tangles a lot but i have the detangle brush too.   That suck i got mine and i paid like $15, i noticed i had to use only like a drop a brush or like barely 3 drops for the bigger ones if not they dry stiff or sticky, maybe that helps. I like it its like the beauty blender cleanser but less gel like   I have heard of that i even tried it once because the purity was too strong for my face and i needed to finish it I dont have that one, Ive seen it before i hear it works amazing for mineral foundation. I like the smaller version of it better 528 its really tiny tho about the size of the RT stippling brush


 Thanks for the tip.  





MissHolland said:


> Thanks, think i order the next time the flat brush   Here is a picture of my Hakuhodo letter:


 I got that information form with my order. I still use my Mac brush cleaner for the brushes I used that day, but I only have goat hair brushes that are less sensitive.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 6, 2014)

info i didnt know about:  Hakuhodo california is now open! Our SHOWROOM / STORE in Torrance, CA is open to the public. Please come to see and feel our products in person! Purchases can be made from this location. Please click below for more details: http://www.facebook.com/HakuhodoUSAShowroom


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 6, 2014)

ANG anyone wondering on the difference of the 2mm and 4mm from the g5552-g5557 range. see more info on this below  http://hakuhodousa.wordpress.com/2013/12/04/2mm-vs-4mm/


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jan 6, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> info i didnt know about:  Hakuhodo california is now open! Our SHOWROOM / STORE in Torrance, CA is open to the public. Please come to see and feel our products in person! Purchases can be made from this location. Please click below for more details: http://www.facebook.com/HakuhodoUSAShowroom


  Yay!  I was wondering  why they couldn't just open up the warehouse. Glad they're doing so. I must go soon!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 6, 2014)

@ LC Balthazar jealous!!!!!! Let me know how it is!!!! Take pictures!!! Let me know how much r the prices!!!!! Ughhhh jelllyyyh


----------



## stille (Jan 7, 2014)

AAAH so jealous for all of you who can just visit their store, see, touch, ach.... that must be magic  


Today my second order arrived
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  From the left: J5543, J5521 and J142


  Like first brushes which I got, they are just amazingly soft  I really look forward to use them  I am off to school from tomorrow so will have possibility to test their performance. Yesterday I tested J210 for Hot Mama blush, it was very ok aplication for my need  Looks like we will like eachother anyway  

So now washing of my new babies  I could probably skip it, but since my skin is sensitive and react sometimes on really different stuff, I want to be safe  I use hypoalergic soap, with no smell/colour. This does brilliant job and cleans brushes fine, deep and without destroying them. 


My next order will be J110 and B512BkSl. Ach I am so glad at the moment


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 7, 2014)

@stille ohhhhhhh very nice haul! tell me how you like the J142.. thats on my wish list to research...


----------



## stille (Jan 7, 2014)

No problem, Mosha010! Most likeliy I will test J142, J146 and J5543 tomorrow  and I am going to post it here later. Time-zone difference will suck probably, as here is now 16:46, I will write here tomorrow approx the same time, maybe later


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Jan 7, 2014)

stille said:


> AAAH so jealous for all of you who can just visit their store, see, touch, ach.... that must be magic
> 
> 
> Today my second order arrived
> ...


Let us know how you like 'em! I am planning to buy two of those in my first order. I have to wait a week, but I'm excited!


----------



## stille (Jan 7, 2014)

vaisforluvrs, I'll let you know after I've tried them!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jan 7, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @ LC Balthazar jealous!!!!!! Let me know how it is!!!! Take pictures!!! Let me know how much r the prices!!!!! Ughhhh jelllyyyh


  I will post a full report when I go (probably in 2weeks).


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2014)

Ladies, your collections are amazing and droolworthy! I'm loving all the pics.

  Thanks for the powder brush recommendations. I haven't decided which one to get, the ones I like best are too pricey at for me atm.

  I would also love to know which brush is best for contouring? I'm thinking about ordering the J5521, would it work for that? Or would the G529 be better? (if so, how does it compare to MAC 163, since it's horse and I think the MAC one is goat but they're pretty similar shape wise)?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ladies, your collections are amazing and droolworthy! I'm loving all the pics.
> 
> Thanks for the powder brush recommendations. I haven't decided which one to get, the ones I like best are too pricey at for me atm.
> 
> I would also love to know which brush is best for contouring? I'm thinking about ordering the J5521, would it work for that? Or would the G529 be better? (if so, how does it compare to MAC 163, since it's horse and I think the MAC one is goat but they're pretty similar shape wise)?


  I think the G529 and Mac 163 will be quite different. The G529 seems a lot thinner and has longer bristels. I guess it will be a lot more flexible, but it can also be more precise since the surface is smaller. I'll get the J511 with my order soon and that's an angled highlight brush which I plan to use for contouring. I have the J5521, but didn't try it for contouring. I guess if you have the Mac 165 and like that for contouring you'll like this one too.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I think the G529 and Mac 163 will be quite different. The G529 seems a lot thinner and has longer bristels. I guess it will be a lot more flexible, but it can also be more precise since the surface is smaller. I'll get the J511 with my order soon and that's an angled highlight brush which I plan to use for contouring. I have the J5521, but didn't try it for contouring. I guess if you have the Mac 165 and like that for contouring you'll like this one too.


  I don't have the 165, in fact I don't have any pointed brush so that's why I'm very intruiged by those and would love to try one.
  For some reason I'm not a fan of angled brushes (I do have the MAC 168 though), so I'd love to look into other shapes for contouring.
  You're right, the bristels of the G529 are definitely longer. I think I might get the MAC one.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I don't have the 165, in fact I don't have any pointed brush so that's why I'm very intruiged by those and would love to try one.
> For some reason I'm not a fan of angled brushes (I do have the MAC 168 though), so I'd love to look into other shapes for contouring.
> You're right, the bristels of the G529 are definitely longer. I think I might get the MAC one.


  If you don't have any pointed brushes and you don't like angled ones than the J5521 might be a very good buy. If you end up not liking it for contouring it'll still be great for highlighting, but a lot of people use it for contouring so I think it'll be fine.


----------



## stille (Jan 7, 2014)

Naynadine, I just got mine J5521, and tomorrow I am going to try it for contouring, we will see how it goes  

  Pinkdollface, can you post a picture of your J511 when you get it? It seems to be a smaller version of J4003, which looks hmm more fluffy and dense  I am curious 

Anybody here who has B512BkSl? It is described as angled higlighting brush, but one of my makeup guru's (Katosu) uses it for contouring with bronzer. Any expierience, pictures anybody?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 7, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> If you don't have any pointed brushes and you don't like angled ones than the J5521 might be a very good buy. If you end up not liking it for contouring it'll still be great for highlighting, but a lot of people use it for contouring so I think it'll be fine.


  I just ordered it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first Hakuhodo, I'm so excited!
  (I'm on a low buy but I made some money by selling some things  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 7, 2014)

i JUSTV got the G503 and so far only used it once for contouring my cheeks... darken shape sculp etc.. i like it but i was in a rush sso i couldnt really experiment.. i use the yachiyo for highlighting..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Let me know how that goes
> 
> 
> I just ordered it.
> ...


  Yeah that's exciting! Great that you were able to sell other things to afford it


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jan 7, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ladies, your collections are amazing and droolworthy! I'm loving all the pics.  Thanks for the powder brush recommendations. I haven't decided which one to get, the ones I like best are too pricey at for me atm.  I would also love to know which brush is best for contouring? I'm thinking about ordering the J5521, would it work for that? Or would the G529 be better? (if so, how does it compare to MAC 163, since it's horse and I think the MAC one is goat but they're pretty similar shape wise)?


  Hi Naynadine, I've had the J5521 for over 6 months and it's my go-to for contouring. I think you'll enjoy it!


----------



## stille (Jan 8, 2014)

Nayanadine: *J5521 is fantastic*  You are not going to regret. I used it for contouring with W7 Honolulu Bronzer. It picks up exactly as much product as you need, I won't say it picks up very much (so for me it makes it easier to apply bronzer little by little)  It blends just fantastic  Brush is very soft, not extremally dense, I will love it for contouring  So I can recommend 

*J146 *is superfancy blending brush. Doesn't pick much of eyeshadow, and OMG how delicious and soft it is for eyelid. I can say it is comparable to Sigma E35 (size, form), but J146 is way, way softer and more delicate. Just pleasure to blend eyeshadows with it. Recommend this one as well


----------



## babycheri (Jan 8, 2014)

Thinking about "splurging" on my next paycheck and picking up a J116 or J212. Yes, just that, college tuition isn't cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyone have any experience with either as a highlight brush?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 8, 2014)

stille said:


> Nayanadine: *J5521 is fantastic*  You are not going to regret. I used it for contouring with W7 Honolulu Bronzer. It picks up exactly as much product as you need, I won't say it picks up very much (so for me it makes it easier to apply bronzer little by little)  It blends just fantastic  Brush is very soft, not extremally dense, I will love it for contouring  So I can recommend
> 
> *J146 *is superfancy blending brush. Doesn't pick much of eyeshadow, and OMG how delicious and soft it is for eyelid. I can say it is comparable to Sigma E35 (size, form), but J146 is way, way softer and more delicate. Just pleasure to blend eyeshadows with it. Recommend this one as well


  I can't wait to get it!

  For powder I'm now eyeing the J104. Not sure if I'll be willing to spend that much on a brush though. And what is looking REALLY good is the S102... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah, so many brushes, the choice is overwhelming. Everytime I browse their site I see something new. Does anyone have the J535? It looks very interesting, but kinda big.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 8, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> i JUSTV got the G503 and so far only used it once for contouring my cheeks... darken shape sculp etc.. i like it but i was in a rush sso i couldnt really experiment.. i use the yachiyo for highlighting..


 The G503 is amazing isn't it?


----------



## stille (Jan 9, 2014)

Up there I ment J142, not J146 which I haven't used yet


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

stille said:


> Up there I ment J142, not J146 which I haven't used yet


 I have the s142 and s146. I wonder how these compare to the s series. I know the hair is different but I now want to try the J series of these versions.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 9, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> The G503 is amazing isn't it?


  its pretty much foolproof.. like you sweep and theres little to do thereafter.. its soft to the touch but not bendy..  its very precise.. i really have been waking up late and not having time to do my makeup propperly but its been easy with this to just sweep under my cheekbone and tada!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> its pretty much foolproof.. like you sweep and theres little to do thereafter.. its soft to the touch but not bendy..  its very precise.. i really have been waking up late and not having time to do my makeup propperly but its been easy with this to just sweep under my cheekbone and tada!


 It's an awesome brush overall. There's the g502 which I thought about getting as well but they seem too similar.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 14, 2014)

I already got my brush! Wow, that was pretty fast. It's super soft! Now I want more, lol.
  I'm gonna wash it later and try it out tomorrow.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I already got my brush! Wow, that was pretty fast. It's super soft! Now I want more, lol.
> I'm gonna wash it later and try it out tomorrow.


   Yup they're pretty fast in shipping! Which one did you end up getting??? Wash and enjoy....


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Yup they're pretty fast in shipping! Which one did you end up getting??? *Wash and enjoy....*


 Thanks  I got the J5521. I'm going to try it for contouring.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

@naynadine let me know how you like it!! That's on my wish list too


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 14, 2014)

I got my brushes too a couple days ago, but didn't have a change to try them out until today. I only tried my new face brushes and I sure love those! The G5557 is my new perfect foundation brush. I always used the Mac 130, but this one is bigger, has an angle and the synthetic bristles are shorter so it's denser. It's so soft and blends my foundation beautifully. I tried the J104 for my Pucci meteorites today and it's the perfect size for the container. It's nice and fluffy and works great to apply the powder all over without overdoing. I also tried out the J511 for contouring and I like that it's small and lets me be precise with contouring, but still blending it out to create a soft contour. I'm happy I went with the small angled contouring brush and not the dupe they have for the Mac 168.
  Here are some comparison pics.
  First is the J5521 vs J511.



  Next is Mac 130 vs G5557



  Here is the meteorites tin compared to the J104. The shape doesn't look quite right in this picture. I think it's because of the angle I took the picture from. In the last picture with all my Hakuhodo brushes the shape is more realistic.



  And here is my Hakuhodo brush collection so far. Left to right:
  J521 (really tiny brush so it's hard to see), G5515, J242G, J5529, J5523, J142, J122, G5537, J5521, J544, J110, J511, J104, J501, G5557


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I already got my brush! Wow, that was pretty fast. It's super soft! Now I want more, lol.
> I'm gonna wash it later and try it out tomorrow.


  I knew you'd love how soft it is! I hope it works for contouring the way you want.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 14, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I got my brushes too a couple days ago, but didn't have a change to try them out until today. I only tried my new face brushes and I sure love those! The G5557 is my new perfect foundation brush. I always used the Mac 130, but this one is bigger, has an angle and the synthetic bristles are shorter so it's denser. It's so soft and blends my foundation beautifully. I tried the J104 for my Pucci meteorites today and it's the perfect size for the container. It's nice and fluffy and works great to apply the powder all over without overdoing. I also tried out the J511 for contouring and I like that it's small and lets me be precise with contouring, but still blending it out to create a soft contour. I'm happy I went with the small angled contouring brush and not the dupe they have for the Mac 168.
> Here are some comparison pics.
> First is the J5521 vs J511.
> 
> ...


  Thx for the pics. The J104 looks great, I think that's the one I will get for powder. It won't be in my budget any time soon though.

  How come the J501 is considered a blush brush when it looks so big? At least it looks pretty huge to me for applying blush.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I will
> 
> 
> Thx for the pics. The J104 looks great, I think that's the one I will get for powder. It won't be in my budget any time soon though.
> ...


  Haha I was wondering the same thing! I have no idea why the J501 is called a blush brush cause it really is big. The J110 is a blush brush comparable in size to the Mac 129, so you can imagine how big the J501 is. I use it for powder. It's dense and can press powder into the foundation and set it really well which is what I need. The J104 is too fluffy to press on foundation, it'll splay out. But if you like to sweep on powder and don't need to press it in, you'll probably like it. I think it won't disturb the foundation because it's so soft and fluffy.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

@pinkdollface omg your brush collection is making me scream ! so beautiful lol!  anyway, the G5537: what do you use this one for. i like the shape and size but i dont know if that would be a good eyeshadow brush.. hmm'  G5557: more on this one if you can. thats on my list and i might order it this week.. i currently use the mac 130 and the signa f80 (i thnk thats the number) but this is tempting me... can u please elaborate>?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

actually its the J122!... (not the 5537


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> actually its the J122!... (not the 5537


  Thanks! They are my babies!
  I haven't tried the J122 yet, but I want to use it for highlighting the browbone just under my eyebrows. I normally use the Mac 227. The Mac 227 is denser, so I'm not sure which I'll prefer.
  I don't have any Sigma brushes, but I think the G5557 will be in between the Mac and Sigma when you compare the density. What are you wanting it to do? Are the others not working well enough?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

@pinkdollface yea i was looking between the g5557 and the g5554.. i think im going for the 5554 since i want a lighter application.  the 130 i started using for mineralized skin finishes.. lol.. and the sigma its way too dense.. i feel it doesnt sink foundation into my pores enough..


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> the 130 i started using for mineralized skin finishes.. lol.. and the sigma its way too dense.. i feel it doesnt sink foundation into my pores enough..


  The G5554 looks nice too. If you want a lighter application that one will be better indeed. Hakuhodo also recommends the ones with 4mm for lighter application and the ones with 2mm for heavier application. How do you use the 130 with MSFs? I tried it with an EDSF, but it was way too much coverage for a highlighter.


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 14, 2014)

I already washed the brush and tried it, I was so impatient, lol. I applied The Perfect Cheek with it, wich I wasn't completely sold on when I applied it with MAC brushes. But with this one - just lovely! I feel like it applies it much more evenly. It will be great for blush, contour and highlighter I'm sure.
  The softness really is amazing, most of my other brushes seem scratchy now. OMG, what have I done?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That's exactly what I feared would happend, I definitely need more. At least a powder brush, a blush brush and some eye brushes.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I use it stippling across my nose and the arch of my eye when I want to use a strong highliter like superb during the day.. It picks up very little but still you can tell I'm highlited    aND I just made my 3rd order, small haul since I'm keeping it around 100bucks to not break the bank too much:  g5554 B104.   I went with the b104  after chatting w the hakuhodo gurus for a bit about it and explaining to them what I wanted it for.  They say it's the same thing as the s104 but $20 bucks less and I you don't care about the handle type you're good w the B one.  Talking and whatnot I put the order and it was like 6pm so they told me it would ship tomorrow. After a bit I get an email from them telling me that they will ship them out today and I will get them Thursday!!!! They're the nicest ! Brush WIN!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I already washed the brush and tried it, I was so impatient, lol. I applied The Perfect Cheek with it, wich I wasn't completely sold on when I applied it with MAC brushes. But with this one - just lovely! I feel like it applies it much more evenly. It will be great for blush, contour and highlighter I'm sure.
> The softness really is amazing, most of my other brushes seem scratchy now. OMG, what have I done?!
> 
> 
> ...


  That's how I started. Now all my Mac brushes feel SO crappy in comparison....


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 14, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I already washed the brush and tried it, I was so impatient, lol. I applied The Perfect Cheek with it, wich I wasn't completely sold on when I applied it with MAC brushes. But with this one - just lovely! I feel like it applies it much more evenly. It will be great for blush, contour and highlighter I'm sure.
> The softness really is amazing, most of my other brushes seem scratchy now. OMG, what have I done?!
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks! I felt like it did pick up a lot of product, but I'll give it another try. I think I might need to be more careful when picking the product up from the pan.

  I'd love to know how you like your brushes. I'm so in love with the G5557 and I think I want some of the other variations for maybe cream blush and bronzer. The B104 seems like the black hair version of the J104. I think I'm going to try a black hair brush too next time. They are a bit cheaper, but I've heard they are not as soft. If you could compare it to the softness of a Mac brush that would be great


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 15, 2014)

Yea I'm going to compare it as soon as I get them. I wanted to try their black goat brushes cause so far I've gotten all J series / white goat ones... I'm slowly replacing my Mac brushes for these lol... That's actually why I wanted a powder brush cause the Mac one I have just sheds everywhere and it's rather scratchy


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger on the J110 because I do need a brush for EDSFs. Is there a cheaper Hakuhodo brush that will do the trick? Is there a MAC version that will work as well?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on the J110 because I do need a brush for EDSFs. Is there a cheaper Hakuhodo brush that will do the trick? Is there a MAC version that will work as well?


  Get it. J110 is an amazing brush. You won't regret it.  No other brush I've tried comes close.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 16, 2014)

Also, what's the best brush for liquid foundation? I've been using Body Shop brushes for a minute for everything, and I feel like I should upgrade.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 16, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Also, what's the best brush for liquid foundation? I've been using Body Shop brushes for a minute for everything, and I feel like I should upgrade.


   @pinkdollface uses the g5557 I think and she swears by it. I just got the g5554 but I just washed it and waiting to use it for the first time. You can also email them and they're really helpful in helping u figure out what you need in terms of the producs you use etc.. And they answer quick! And they shipment is quick too (2 days and my brushes are in my house


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks dear!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @pinkdollface uses the g5557 I think and she swears by it. I just got the g5554 but I just washed it and waiting to use it for the first time. You can also email them and they're really helpful in helping u figure out what you need in terms of the producs you use etc.. And they answer quick! And they shipment is quick too (2 days and my brushes are in my house


  Like mosha says I really love the G5557, but it's quite expensive. There are smaller versions of it too that are cheaper and if mosha likes the size of hers you could look into those. They have this brush with two hair lengths. The one with shorter hair gives a more opaque result, which is what I have, and mosha has one with longer hair which gives a slightly sheerer look.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 17, 2014)

Now I'm more confused than ever! Lol. Thanks!  For the money, I do want a brush that is versatile, as well as tried and true. I was severely disappointed in the Nars Yachiyo brush, so I don't want to make any mistakes with a more expensive product. In terms of foundation, I am going for a more opaque look, so I'll look into yours. In terms of EDSFs, I want to use them for multiple things, and I like a heavier application sometimes. Is the G5557 far superior to the 187? Is the J544 a good workhorse brush like the J110 sounds like it might be? Thanks again!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> Thanks again!


  I'm sorry for the confusion. It's so hard to chose when a company has so many brushes. The 187 and the G5557 are not comparable at all IMO. The bristles of the 187 are much longer and it's a lot more flexible. The G5557 is really stiff and thus it will give a heavy application. How do you like the 187 for foundation?
  The J544 is comparable to the Mac 131 if you're familiar with that. It's very multipurpose. The J110 is too, but it's too large for highlighting I think and I don't think it'll work with cream products which the J544 will. If I apply EDSFs as a bronzer I do like the Mac 187, so if you haven't tried that yet it's worth a try.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 17, 2014)

Suggestion on brushes for the chanel cream blushes?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Suggestion on brushes for the chanel cream blushes?


 I use the J544 for them.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 17, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I use the J544 for them.


 Thanks! I hate using my hands to do makeup although a lot of ppl said to use it for cream blushes, concealers etc


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Thanks! I hate using my hands to do makeup although a lot of ppl said to use it for cream blushes, concealers etc


 No problem. I don't like to use my hands either.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 17, 2014)

Still haven't been able to try my new g5554 grr. We're in the hospital for a family emergency. As soon as I try it I'll give my update too.  @pinkdollface has more time in the Haku world so I trust her judgement and reviews


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 17, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm sorry for the confusion. It's so hard to chose when a company has so many brushes. The 187 and the G5557 are not comparable at all IMO. The bristles of the 187 are much longer and it's a lot more flexible. The G5557 is really stiff and thus it will give a heavy application. How do you like the 187 for foundation?
> The J544 is comparable to the Mac 131 if you're familiar with that. It's very multipurpose. The J110 is too, but it's too large for highlighting I think and I don't think it'll work with cream products which the J544 will. If I apply EDSFs as a bronzer I do like the Mac 187, so if you haven't tried that yet it's worth a try.


I've never used any MAC brushes. I've only used Body Shop brushes, but now I'm trying to upgrade. I think their face and body brush is good, and I still intend to use it. Their blush brush is okay, but sometimes the application isn't accurate. The foundation brush gets streaky.
  My needs at this point are a brush to use with EDSFs because the face and body brush from the Body Shop doesn't pick up anything, and a new liquid foundation brush. I'm debating just getting a new Body Shop blush brush because this one from Nars is not the math. It kicks up too much powder.
  So it sounds like MAC 187 is a must regardless. I can use that with the EDSF if I want to use it as a bronzer. I like a heavy application for foundation, so I'll go with the G5557 for that, and then J544 for multipurpose usage. It's cheaper than the J110, so that's a plus.
  Okay! I think I got it now. Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Still haven't been able to try my new g5554 grr. We're in the hospital for a family emergency. As soon as I try it I'll give my update too. @pinkdollface has more time in the Haku world so I trust her judgement and reviews


ACK! I hope everything is okay.
  Man, this new year is turning out rough for lots of people already. We're still in the first month! Slow down, God! :/


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> I've never used any MAC brushes. I've only used Body Shop brushes, but now I'm trying to upgrade. I think their face and body brush is good, and I still intend to use it. Their blush brush is okay, but sometimes the application isn't accurate. The foundation brush gets streaky. My needs at this point are a brush to use with EDSFs because the face and body brush from the Body Shop doesn't pick up anything, and a new liquid foundation brush. I'm debating just getting a new Body Shop blush brush because this one from Nars is not the math. It kicks up too much powder. So it sounds like MAC 187 is a must regardless. I can use that with the EDSF if I want to use it as a bronzer. I like a heavy application for foundation, so I'll go with the G5557 for that, and then J544 for multipurpose usage. It's cheaper than the J110, so that's a plus. Okay! I think I got it now. Thanks so much for your help.


 I assumed you had the 187 since you mentioned it my bad. Hakuhodo does have a dupe for it the J4001. It can work for normal bronzer too and other powder that you would apply on a large area. I don't like it for setting powder though. I think its too flexible for that purpose. I would wait with that brush though and see if you like the others first. I'm happy to help and I just love brushes and talking about them!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Still haven't been able to try my new g5554 grr. We're in the hospital for a family emergency. As soon as I try it I'll give my update too.  @pinkdollface has more time in the Haku world so I trust her judgement and reviews


 Ow no I hope everything will be fine  That's so sweet that you trust me on these brushes  I'm for sure not an expert on them, but I know what I like and look for in a brush. That doesn't mean others want the same so I try to explain how I personally feel and why.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ty ladies. My fiancé's uncle just passed away of a massive aneurism.  They were trying to make him hold on with machines so we can donate his organs but nah he was ready to go and his heart stopped. Ty for the nice words, he lived a happy crazy life we shall be so lucky of living.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jan 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ty ladies. My fiancé's uncle just passed away of a massive aneurism. They were trying to make him hold on with machines so we can donate his organs but nah he was ready to go and his heart stopped. Ty for the nice words, he lived a happy crazy life we shall be so lucky of living.


So sorry to hear that. I'm glad to hear he had a happy life, though. That's all we can ask for.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 17, 2014)

Ty girls


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ty ladies. My fiancé's uncle just passed away of a massive aneurism.  They were trying to make him hold on with machines so we can donate his organs but nah he was ready to go and his heart stopped. Ty for the nice words, he lived a happy crazy life we shall be so lucky of living.


 I'm so sorry :support:


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 18, 2014)

Ty @pinkdollface :hug:


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jan 18, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I already washed the brush and tried it, I was so impatient, lol. I applied The Perfect Cheek with it, wich I wasn't completely sold on when I applied it with MAC brushes. But with this one - just lovely! I feel like it applies it much more evenly. It will be great for blush, contour and highlighter I'm sure. The softness really is amazing, most of my other brushes seem scratchy now. OMG, what have I done?! :worms:  That's exactly what I feared would happend, I definitely need more. At least a powder brush, a blush brush and some eye brushes.





mosha010 said:


> That's how I started. Now all my Mac brushes feel SO crappy in comparison....


  Once you go haku...   





mosha010 said:


> Ty ladies. My fiancé's uncle just passed away of a massive aneurism.  They were trying to make him hold on with machines so we can donate his organs but nah he was ready to go and his heart stopped. Ty for the nice words, he lived a happy crazy life we shall be so lucky of living.


  Condolences Mosha!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 25, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> They are still drying but I'll post to give an idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...





janette9687 said:


> Yay, i finally got my Nikon and was able to take some pics, I'm not very camera friendly so i prob should have done these during the day but i woke up super late watching Scandal up to 5am eeek  So here's my Hakuhodo story, I started purchasing Hakuhodos about 2 years ago because I started seeing my MAC 165 bristles bending and I was sad because it was LE. So i googled! I found that the G5521 was a really good dupe for it and I started doing more research about them. Now, the only time I had heard about Hakuhodos were from You tube Gurus and they always spoke about the S100 series I think that's why people steer clear because at first glance they are very expensive. I did more research and realized there were more series and that brushes from the other series had prices comparing to other lines I already tried out like NARS, MUFE, MAC and some Chanel. So I was all about buying brushes with the same prices but far more superior quality. Hakuhodos are the softest brushes but that's not what sold me what sold me is that they blend so effortlessly and beautiful. I feel like my blush and highlight glow within now using these brushes.   So I started making a wish list about every 2 wks according to my paycheck to replace my mac brushes, so i just looked up mac dupes and made a wish list of brushes that each transaction I would order were to be no more than about $100 at a time. If i ordered eye brushes I would get about 5 and face maybe 2-3. Most expensive brush I bought from Hakuhodo so far has been my B103 it was $72 but I myself justified it because its a multi-tasker , i use it for powder, contour, highlight and bronzer. I saw this in the S series first and it was way more but what I do if i like a brush I drop the letter and search just the number and it brings up the brush in other series and if its in a set. The brushes are the same except that the fertles and handles are different. The 24K gold brushes are obviously going to be more expensive. I like my brushes all one color so i was going to stick with the black handles but that's just me. So for example there is the S142 i looked up 142 and it came up with the J142, yes it wasn't the blue squirrel hair but it had the same shape just in goat hair instead and was prob $30 cheaper, I cant live with that.   I'm not saying go spend $100 on brushes every 2 wks for a year like i did I'm just saying that's how I got all my brushes. Its something that I wanted and chose that I wanted to invest in them. I have dry sensitive skin so I opt for the blue squirrel brushes but I'm not saying you have to hakuhodo has plenty of variety within each series. I have most of the brushes I want i my collection, each one of them have a purpose to me even if i have 3 blush brushes.   My favorites of all are def my  G503 for contouring G5538 for highlighting J110 for blush B002 for powder  Eyes  J5522 for allover eyes to blend with crease J533 to blend and smudge my under eye J5529 for detail crease work G5533 to blend out my crease its soooo soft  Okay hope this helps, when I first started buying Hakuhodos this post only had posts about how crazy expensive they were or the fact that its ridiculous the fact that the Japanese state that they should comb through the brushes to dry them out, but living in Japan for the past 2 years I understand their pride in craftsmanship an culture. They are very humble and dedicated to their craft and you can def tell in these brushes. I am always in awe every time I get a new brush they are like that new car smell every time. I am so glad that more people are starting to share input because the site can be very overwhelming. Hope this helps!
> 
> L-R G545, B002, G5521, B103, G503, 214, 210, G5545, K020. K001
> 
> ...


  How did I miss this lovely collection of your brushes! Well these are the brushes I'm ordering this weekend? Are these good picks? Need your opinion. G5557-2mm Powder & Liquid Brush round/angled (does this apply better than the mac187) I have the sigma f80 but it is too densely compacted for my liking with foundation application. Do you think this brush is worth it? B505BkSL Blush Brush M round and flat G544 Powder & Liquid L round/flat B206BkSL Powder Brush round and flat


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 25, 2014)

G5554 : I been using the brush for a week now and it's perfect for my Mac face and body foundation. I used previously the sigma and the Mac 130 and they were either too dense or not enough.  This is IT.  It's amazing how perfect the coverage is with this brush and no brush streaks or accumulation of the foundation.   It's so soft too!    There is another g5557 that is for a more dense application if you need more coverage. @pinkdollface uses it and recommends it.   I personally needed something for light to medium coverage foundations since I mostly use liquid foundation to cover my pores and a mild skin redness situation. I have not used this brush with denser foundations but I will tonight with my studio sculpt. I shall report back.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 25, 2014)

By the way. Thank u ladies for your kind words and condolences.  My Specktra family is the best.


----------



## josephine90 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is k005 good for smudging shadow on lower lash line or to smudge liners?


----------



## janette9687 (Jan 27, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> B206BkSL Powder Brush round and flat


 *G5557-2mm*, I have the G5555-2mm, this is very dense, it wont absorb your foundation but you have to apply your foundation in strokes vs swirling becuz it gives you a bit of resisteance but not much, its not comparable to the 187 I would think the J4001 would be the dupe for it. I like the G5555 a lot for foundation but I tend to reach more for my beautyblender only becuz im always in a rush when it comes to my makeup. This will apply it very airbrush like, the finish is beautiful.

*B505-* is on my wishlist i love the combination brushes and ive never had any duds from the basic series 
*G544*- I have the J544 version and i love its so soft and dense enough for both power and liquids. 
*B206*- sounds like it be a nice powder brush since its goat and you said you have oily skin before.

  sorry for the late response.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 28, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> *G5557-2mm*, I have the G5555-2mm, this is very dense, it wont absorb your foundation but you have to apply your foundation in strokes vs swirling becuz it gives you a bit of resisteance but not much, its not comparable to the 187 I would think the J4001 would be the dupe for it. I like the G5555 a lot for foundation but I tend to reach more for my beautyblender only becuz im always in a rush when it comes to my makeup. This will apply it very airbrush like, the finish is beautiful.  *B505-* is on my wishlist i love the combination brushes and ive never had any duds from the basic series  *G544*- I have the J544 version and i love its so soft and dense enough for both power and liquids.  *B206*- sounds like it be a nice powder brush since its goat and you said you have oily skin before.  sorry for the late response.


 Thank you Janette. You are always helpful. I completely changed what I ordered from them because with that site...once you start browsing, you can get lost! So for now I ordered the S113 brush (highlight) and the S104 to replace my now scratchy mac 150! Since I've been using hakuhodo brushes my Mac brushes feel less soft to me! lol my mac 134 still feels nice, the least bit scratchy, Slowly I'm converting to hakuhodo. Once my order arrives I'll have a eleven total brushes from them. They are truly a great investment.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Jan 31, 2014)

S113 is smaller than I envisioned. But I used it today for highlight and it applied nicely. S104 is perfect powder brush and has now replaced my scratchy mac 150 brush. It's amazing how different high quality brushes feel on the face in comparison to what we assumed was cream of the crop (mac) or atleast I did once upon of time. Slowly but surely I'm replacing my mac brushes. I was looking chikuhodo brushes today...$100 minimum to purchase but my birthday is near so I might get 2 brushes from the passion series. The Z series are the top ones for chikuhodo but way too expensive. Well all of chikuhodo brushes are expenses. Has anyone tried their brushes?   S113 (smaller than I like but still nice super soft).


----------



## Pinkdollface (Jan 31, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> S113 is smaller than I envisioned. But I used it today for highlight and it applied nicely. S104 is perfect powder brush and has now replaced my scratchy mac 150 brush. It's amazing how different high quality brushes feel on the face in comparison to what we assumed was cream of the crop (mac) or atleast I did once upon of time. Slowly but surely I'm replacing my mac brushes. I was looking chikuhodo brushes today...$100 minimum to purchase but my birthday is near so I might get 2 brushes from the passion series. The Z series are the top ones for chikuhodo but way too expensive. Well all of chikuhodo brushes are expenses. Has anyone tried their brushes?   S113 (smaller than I like but still nice super soft).


 I'm going to get some Chikuhodo brushes next month hopefully but I'll get them from Japan so it's more affordable. I want the Z-2, Z-4, Z-10 and G-16. The difference between these brushes and Mac is huge indeed and I'm also replacing my Mac. I still don't have the heart to sell my Mac brushes though. The S113 looks beautiful btw!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm going to get some Chikuhodo brushes next month hopefully but I'll get them from Japan so it's more affordable. I want the Z-2, Z-4, Z-10 and G-16. The difference between these brushes and Mac is huge indeed and I'm also replacing my Mac. I still don't have the heart to sell my Mac brushes though. The S113 looks beautiful btw!


 Well right now I won't sell my mac brushes because they were still a scratchy investment. lol but I still have a few that are my favorite. My trusty 187, 134, 217 just to name a few! I tried using the 109 today to apply my foundation and I forgot how much it sheds  too bad because it gives an amazing finish.  I'm jealous...so when you visit japan are you set on the brushes you want alrdy? The Z series is top of the food chain for chikuhodo. But because I have oily/combo skin, I'm gearing toward the Capro (superior goat quality) hair type of brushes. I hope you share your purchases. I plan to order my 2 brushes next week but I think shipping will be horrendous because it's shipping right from Japan! At least hakuhodo is based in California. But I'm eager to try their brand nonetheless.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 1, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Well right now I won't sell my mac brushes because they were still a scratchy investment. lol but I still have a few that are my favorite. My trusty 187, 134, 217 just to name a few! I tried using the 109 today to apply my foundation and I forgot how much it sheds  too bad because it gives an amazing finish.  I'm jealous...so when you visit japan are you set on the brushes you want alrdy? The Z series is top of the food chain for chikuhodo. But because I have oily/combo skin, I'm gearing toward the Capro (superior goat quality) hair type of brushes. I hope you share your purchases. I plan to order my 2 brushes next week but I think shipping will be horrendous because it's shipping right from Japan! At least hakuhodo is based in California. But I'm eager to try their brand nonetheless.


 I'm not going to Japan. I wish I could I'm ordering from the Japanese site and since they are closest to the source they are the cheapest option. The sites that do ship internationally are more expensive. Shipping brushes internationally isn't too expensive since they weigh little. Which forwarding company are you going to use? I'm pretty sure about the brushes I want. I have combi/oily skin to but after much debating I've decided I want to try other hair types.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 1, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I'm jealous...so when you visit japan are you set on the brushes you want alrdy? The Z series is top of the food chain for chikuhodo. But because I have oily/combo skin, I'm gearing toward the Capro (superior goat quality) hair type of brushes. I hope you share your purchases. I plan to order my 2 brushes next week but I think shipping will be horrendous because it's shipping right from Japan! At least hakuhodo is based in California. But I'm eager to try their brand nonetheless.


  Ha! thats how i feel about mine im getting rid of mine already, actually they are already up im selling my face brushes and a set of eye brushes, if you love the 217 i think the g5523 is even better i love them. I compare the sizes now when i get brushes becuz the do come smaller then expected. I think for now im good i have a brush for any purpose of makeup i can want im really trying to just love my brushes and stop hoarding so much. I actually really am loving my J5543 its my new mac 129 it does everything for me


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 1, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> Ha! thats how i feel about mine im getting rid of mine already, actually they are already up im selling my face brushes and a set of eye brushes, if you love the 217 i think the g5523 is even better i love them. I compare the sizes now when i get brushes becuz the do come smaller then expected. I think for now im good i have a brush for any purpose of makeup i can want im really trying to just love my brushes and stop hoarding so much. I actually really am loving my J5543 its my new mac 129 it does everything for me


 I loveee your collection too! I just want to get a few more and then I'm done. I will look at the g5523 brush for my next order because I have three 217's so I def want to see the comparison.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 1, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I'm not going to Japan. I wish I could I'm ordering from the Japanese site and since they are closest to the source they are the cheapest option. The sites that do ship internationally are more expensive. Shipping brushes internationally isn't too expensive since they weigh little. Which forwarding company are you going to use? I'm pretty sure about the brushes I want. I have combi/oily skin to but after much debating I've decided I want to try other hair types.


 www.now-eproject.com/  Is the site to order chikuhodo.


----------



## janette9687 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have been eyeing the ebony brush handles from both hakuhodo and chikuhodo, i think they sell the latter here in oki so ima ask around if not ima get someones address in japan and pick up a few before i leave back to the states


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Feb 1, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I have been eyeing the ebony brush handles from both hakuhodo and chikuhodo, i think they sell the latter here in oki so ima ask around if not ima get someones address in japan and pick up a few before i leave back to the states


 Which series are those?


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 1, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> www.now-eproject.com/  Is the site to order chikuhodo.


 I thought they were based in the US since the prices are in dollars. I want to order from chikuhodo.com and use Tenso as the forwarding company. The prices on now-eproject are higher. I also want to order some Tanseido brushes at the same time and let Tenso combine the packages. Edit: I might not be able to use a forwarding company. I just found info on their site that says they'll cancel the order. I think I'm going to contact them.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can PM the data for a Japanese lady who works brilliantly as an enabler for purchases from these firms. Just send me a PM if you're interested.
  I also know of a European importer for Chikuhodo.


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 1, 2014)

I have always wanted to try the z series from chikuhodo but its so exp! How much cheaper would it be to get it directly from japan?


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 1, 2014)

No idea at all!
  I've never had much curiosity about Chikuhodo, because of the price.
  For the same reason I *refuse* admit to curiosity about Jaguar cars.

  I find Tenseido and Koyudo superb quality for the price, I even prefer them to Haku.
  Still, I'd not turn down a prezzie of Chikuhodo Z series brushes.
  Or a Jaguar.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 1, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> Is k005 good for smudging shadow on lower lash line or to smudge liners?


  I got the k005 and yesterday I tried using it with phlox garden, again attempting to smudge to see if it would work like this and no.  This is more meant for patting on shadows in small areas or doing thin lines.  It is stiff and thin and does not really smudge since i think it's made for thin lines IMO  I actually did very thin line with it in my under eye lash line and it worked really nice for that  I just made different lines with the brush trying to smudge and it's not as accurate to smudge as other brushes.  It is good however to use te fluid lines as an eyeliner and get tight on the last line


----------



## josephine90 (Feb 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I got the k005 and yesterday I tried using it with phlox garden, again attempting to smudge to see if it would work like this and no.  This is more meant for patting on shadows in small areas or doing thin lines.  It is stiff and thin and does not really smudge since i think it's made for thin lines IMO  I actually did very thin line with it in my under eye lash line and it worked really nice for that  I just made different lines with the brush trying to smudge and it's not as accurate to smudge as other brushes.  It is good however to use te fluid lines as an eyeliner and get tight on the last line


 Thanks! I think I might just get the nars smudge brush! Been eyeing that for a while too


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 1, 2014)

Yea there's plenty of less expensive smudging brushes out there. I use the sephora one and I love it. And It was cheap as hell lol


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 1, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> I can PM the data for a Japanese lady who works brilliantly as an enabler for purchases from these firms. Just send me a PM if you're interested. I also know of a European importer for Chikuhodo.


 I know of Kholinde which is based in Sweden. Is that the one you're talking about? And is the lady you're talking about able to do cp's or something?


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 1, 2014)

Got a recognition award at work in the nick of time and went "balls to the wall" at IMATS, getting my first Hakuhodo brushes. Haven't even used them yet, but I want more.  I don't think I'll get rid of my MAC brushes as they still hold a place in my heart, especially the discontinued ones likes my 222 and 165.  I won't, however, likely keep most of my Sigma brushes, with the exception of my brushes from the originally named Sigmax line and their baby counterparts.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 1, 2014)

@yazmin prepare to worship hakuhodo


----------



## niccig (Feb 1, 2014)

josephine90 said:


> I have always wanted to try the z series from chikuhodo but its so exp! How much cheaper would it be to get it directly from japan?


  Now-eproject.com is based in Japan and sells Chikuhodo, but their prices are higher than kohlindo.se. On the other hand, some of the z-series has been out of stock on kohlindo for a while.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @yazmin prepare to worship hakuhodo


  I'm gearing up for it.  I need to look through the booklet and see what else I want.


----------



## Sylvia60 (Feb 2, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I know of Kholinde which is based in Sweden. Is that the one you're talking about? And is the lady you're talking about able to do cp's or something?


  Yes and yes, Pinkdollface.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 3, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> Yes and yes, Pinkdollface.


  I'll pm you about the lady. She might be able to help me.


----------



## Flawlessimprftn (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi! Loving this review, thanks! I've enjoyed my small Hakuhodo purchase tremendously, and am wanting a larger pencil brush for the outer V. I love dramatic looks and my trusty MAC 219 takes forever for serious smoke. I'm thinking the G5528BKSL is my choice, is that the one directly under the NARS in the photo? What do you use it for? Thank You!!!!:urock:


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 5, 2014)

Has anyone tried any of the concealer brushes, or even have a recommendation from another brand? I've tried many concealers and several brushes to try and cover a small scar on my nose, but it always peeks through! Not sure if user error, product, brush or what?!


----------



## niccig (Feb 6, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the concealer brushes, or even have a recommendation from another brand? I've tried many concealers and several brushes to try and cover a small scar on my nose, but it always peeks through! Not sure if user error, product, brush or what?!


  I use the liner brush from the Real Techniques starter set to apply concealer, and then use the Hakuhodo J214R to blend it out. If the scar is from a cut or something (ie, with scar tissue that's smoother & shinier than the rest of your skin), a matte primer might help hold the concealer in place - something like Lorac or Nars eye primer.


----------



## RayRay88 (Feb 6, 2014)

niccig said:


> I use the liner brush from the Real Techniques starter set to apply concealer, and then use the Hakuhodo J214R to blend it out. If the scar is from a cut or something (ie, with scar tissue that's smoother & shinier than the rest of your skin), a matte primer might help hold the concealer in place - something like Lorac or Nars eye primer.


  Thank you! It is a reddish scar with scar tissue but it's tiny and always peeks Grey under my concealer. I think I'm going to try using eye primer instead of my face primer, and maybe a thin layer of green concealer under normal concealer. It's very frustrating!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 6, 2014)

I received my first order last night (purchased it Monday morning and it shipped the same day!). I am still trying them out, and am still getting used to the softness. It's really nice, but it seems like they are almost too soft. Wouldn't you need something a bit stiffer for shadows? I bought the J142 and it seemed a little too soft for blending. Maybe I just need to play with them a bit more.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Feb 6, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> I received my first order last night (purchased it Monday morning and it shipped the same day!). I am still trying them out, and am still getting used to the softness. It's really nice, but it seems like they are almost too soft. Wouldn't you need something a bit stiffer for shadows? I bought the J142 and it seemed a little too soft for blending. Maybe I just need to play with them a bit more.


  My J142 has almost the same stiffness as my Mac 222 and the J5523 has the same as the Mac 217. I've never had a problem with the goat hair brushes being to soft. I do however not use the J142 for blending very much. I think it doesn't cover enough surface and I prefer the J5523. The J142 is very nice for placing colour in the crease more precisely than the J5523.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Feb 6, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> My J142 has almost the same stiffness as my Mac 222 and the J5523 has the same as the Mac 217. I've never had a problem with the goat hair brushes being to soft. I do however not use the J142 for blending very much. I think it doesn't cover enough surface and I prefer the J5523. The J142 is very nice for placing colour in the crease more precisely than the J5523.


Thanks! I did the opposite today, used the 217 to place the color and 142 to blend so I'll give the reverse a try tomorrow. I bought the J5543, and when I tried it with the Dior CB blush, it picked up very little color which is surprising since the brush is so dense! I was starting to get a little worried, but it seemed just fine with I used it with a MAC EDB. Maybe I just got a dud Dior blush


----------



## indiekicks (Feb 27, 2014)

I decided to skip the MAC brushes and go straight for Hakuhodo. I got:


1 ea.K020 Blush Brush round and flat$65.001 ea.Yachiyo, Medium Pointed$40.001 ea.K022 Powder Brush round and flat$36.001 ea.G5554-4mm Powder & Liquid Brush round/angled$54.001 ea.J5523 Eye Shadow Brush Round & Flat 
 
  I'm most excited for the K020, it's made of blue squirrel, which is supposed to be extra soft.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ohhhhh excellent choices. Please review the k020 for us. Ive been curious about it


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 27, 2014)

Ur gonna love ur brushes. I have the yachiyo and g5554 out of ur list and they're amazing.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been purchasing Hakuhodo brushes since 2010. Before, I had an impressive MAC collection, but I've sold majority of my MAC brushes especially the face brushes. I've kept the MAC eye brushes the older ones, and the duo fiber brushes. I recently placed another order of Hakuhodo brushes I'll post pics soon!


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 28, 2014)

lenchen said:


> I've been purchasing Hakuhodo brushes since 2010. Before, I had an impressive MAC collection, but I've sold majority of my MAC brushes especially the face brushes. I've kept the MAC eye brushes the older ones, and the duo fiber brushes. I recently placed another order of Hakuhodo brushes I'll post pics soon!


  Dear lenchen: I anxiously wait!!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Feb 28, 2014)

​Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010* 



Ohhhhh excellent choices. Please review the k020 for us. Ive been curious about it


  I know you didn't ask me, but I've had the K 020 for a year now and can give you some input too. It is very soft. It's flexible, not stiff. I know the hakuhodo makers recommend using it flat against your face to pat on your blush, but it also works nicely in swirling motions after to blend the blush in. The only caution is when using it with very dry/hard blushes (like tarte). With some of them it's hard to get color on the brush without feeling like you are digging the brush in. HTH!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 1, 2014)

LC Balthazar said:


> ​Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Oh babe I didn't know I would've asked u a long timmmmeee!!! Jehehe Ty for ur review: what types of blushes do u use it the most? Pigmented vs non vs matte vs shimmer ???


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey everyone!

  Has anybody ever tried to use the G503 brush with cream products to contour the face? Would it ruin the bristles? Should i stick to synthetic bristles brushes for that purpose?


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 1, 2014)

Has anyone purchased the small itabake?


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

I got tired of trying to get through the week with a single 239, 217 and 224, so I ordered these today:

  Products
------------------------------------------------------
2 x J142 Eye Shadow Brush Round (H3858)  = $36.00
1 x J5523 Eye Shadow Brush Round & Flat (H3916)  = $18.00
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: $54.00

  I thought I'd use the J142 to place colour in the corner/crease more precisely than I can with the 217, so I got two of them. It sounds like the J5523 will be another 217, so that's handy. I'm going to pick up another couple of MAC 239s as well. I adore that brush so I don't feel the need to try something different.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 1, 2014)

I know. I'm waiting to check them at imats before I get another 239.... Lol tell me how y like them


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 1, 2014)

The hakus I mean


----------



## indiekicks (Mar 1, 2014)

Got my brushes! Very impressed with the speed of delivery. I ordered Thursday night, they shipped Friday, and received them Saturday (today)!! I stayed home today so no makeup, but all the brushes are sooooo soft, especially my K020, it's such a pleasure to run my fingers in. I'll give my first impressions when I use them tomorrow or Monday. So excited!!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I know. I'm waiting to check them at imats before I get another 239.... Lol tell me how y like them


  I have studiously avoided Imats because I know no good could come of that. I'd pay $40 to get in and then feel like I had to make that back.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Mar 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Oh babe I didn't know I would've asked u a long timmmmeee!!! Jehehe Ty for ur review: what types of blushes do u use it the most? Pigmented vs non vs matte vs shimmer ???


  I like it for most powder blushes, shimmer and matte alike. As long as the blush isn't too firmly packed, the K020 will do the trick!


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 2, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> *G5557-2mm*, I have the G5555-2mm, this is very dense, it wont absorb your foundation but you have to apply your foundation in strokes vs swirling becuz it gives you a bit of resisteance but not much, its not comparable to the 187 I would think the J4001 would be the dupe for it. I like the G5555 a lot for foundation but I tend to reach more for my beautyblender only becuz im always in a rush when it comes to my makeup. This will apply it very airbrush like, the finish is beautiful.  *B505-* is on my wishlist i love the combination brushes and ive never had any duds from the basic series  *G544*- I have the J544 version and i love its so soft and dense enough for both power and liquids.  *B206*- sounds like it be a nice powder brush since its goat and you said you have oily skin before.  sorry for the late response.


  I have the B505 blush brush and it is amazing. Soft yet firm and able to pick up powders and apply beautifully. The only downside is it is a little big. I have a Suqqu blush which no brush I had could pick up or deposit any colour, from MAC to Chanel to Suqqu own blush brush, until I use B505.   Hakuhodo had a pop-up store for a few days in my country, but only carried limited series, no J and more, and I bought 5 of them, all black hair. B116 BkSL, H601 Pi Slide face, B505 BkSL, B002 BkSL, B005 BkSM. I'm drooling at the collection you ladies have!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Does anyone know if hakuhodo has a brush like this? If not, any other brand? I don't know what brush this is but it looks great as I won't get blush too far down my cheeks as it is so small. Just fyi, this is from a video tutorial by famous Korean celebrity makeup artist, Jung Saem Mool.


----------



## Pino (Mar 3, 2014)

Maybe the kokutan eyeshadow brush large?


----------



## LC Balthazar (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm going to the showroom today. If anyone has something they'd like me to check out, let me know!


----------



## Pino (Mar 4, 2014)

Have a great time!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

So jealous !


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

And tell us about it lol


----------



## LC Balthazar (Mar 4, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And tell us about it lol


  It was a very pleasant experience. You have to make an appointment to go. The staff I dealt with both on the phone and in person were very polite. it was a small showroom with three "aisles" of merchandise, one of each item out on display. You can touch everything. There was no pushing product on you or anything. It was a very relaxed shopping trip. I bought 7 brushes and a brush roll.


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Mar 5, 2014)

LC Balthazar said:


> It was a very pleasant experience. You have to make an appointment to go. The staff I dealt with both on the phone and in person were very polite. it was a small showroom with three "aisles" of merchandise, one of each item out on display. You can touch everything. There was no pushing product on you or anything. It was a very relaxed shopping trip. I bought 7 brushes and a brush roll.


I need to make an appt and take that drive! I'm sure it was an amazing experience too


----------



## LC Balthazar (Mar 5, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> I need to make an appt and take that drive! I'm sure it was an amazing experience too


   It's helpful if you want to compare brushes. I even took some of my own brushes from other brands and they helped me find dupes. If the drive is not too bad, you should go for it!


----------



## cindypltnm81 (Mar 5, 2014)

LC Balthazar said:


> It's helpful if you want to compare brushes. I even took some of my own brushes from other brands and they helped me find dupes. If the drive is not too bad, you should go for it!


 Wow that is a neat idea to compare your brushes with potential brushes from the line. I am heavily considering going there now. Thank you for sharing your experience with us


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 5, 2014)

Omg this looks so Zen.  Exactly how I imagine it would be.  I wish I lived closer.... I would taking some my old Mac brushes (only the ones I'm looking to replace) and spending an blissful afternoon w some Japanese tea and brushes


----------



## LC Balthazar (Mar 5, 2014)

cindypltnm81 said:


> Wow that is a neat idea to compare your brushes with potential brushes from the line. I am heavily considering going there now. Thank you for sharing your experience with us


  You're welcome! Share your experience when you go!   





mosha010 said:


> Omg this looks so Zen.  Exactly how I imagine it would be.  I wish I lived closer.... I would taking some my old Mac brushes (only the ones I'm looking to replace) and spending an blissful afternoon w some Japanese tea and brushes


  It was a nice time. It could easily get real expensive though! :shock:


----------



## SloanePeterson (Mar 5, 2014)

I wanted to share this photo with you guys. It is a photo from The Makeup Show Los Angeles where I saw the Hakuhodo booth.

  If you want to read about my experience at the makeup show, visit my blog (link in signature).


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 6, 2014)

I did see the pictures on ur makeup show post since I access through mobile app I don't see ur signature but I'm going to go on the PC today to check it out


----------



## kait0 (Mar 9, 2014)

Has anyone ordered brushes online to Canada? If so - how was shipping (cost, length of time) and were you charged additional duty fees? Thanks!


----------



## nazih09 (Mar 9, 2014)

Ladies, would you recommend the g503 or 504 for contouring? I'm thinking of going with the 504 since it's smaller.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 10, 2014)

The 503 is already small. I think the 504 is for more detail work like on ur nose etc.  The 503 should be ok.  Unless u have this tiny little cute face lol.   Go with the 503. It's a more standard siZe.  And foolproof


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 10, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Has anyone ordered brushes online to Canada? If so - how was shipping (cost, length of time) and were you charged additional duty fees? Thanks!


  I ordered three brushes to Canada last November (2013). I received the brushes within the 7-10 day shipping estimate or perhaps even more quickly... I cannot quite recall but it was fast and I believe the shipping was a flat rate of $12 US. Basically, exactly what it says for International shipping on the Hakuhodo USA site. HTH


----------



## kait0 (Mar 10, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I ordered three brushes to Canada last November (2013). I received the brushes within the 7-10 day shipping estimate or perhaps even more quickly... I cannot quite recall but it was fast and I believe the shipping was a flat rate of $12 US. Basically, exactly what it says for International shipping on the Hakuhodo USA site. HTH eace:


  Awesome thank you! I will def look into placing an order!


----------



## LC Balthazar (Mar 11, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> The 503 is already small. I think the 504 is for more detail work like on ur nose etc.  The 503 should be ok.  Unless u have this tiny little cute face lol.   Go with the 503. It's a more standard siZe.  And foolproof


  I agree with Mosha. The 503 is surprisingly small. You don't need smaller!


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

I really want to try these brushes! I think I might invest in some at The Makeup Show NY inMay.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 17, 2014)

kait0 said:


> Has anyone ordered brushes online to Canada? If so - how was shipping (cost, length of time) and were you charged additional duty fees? Thanks!


  Shipping was quick and I didn't have to pay any additional taxes or duty.

  There are a couple of factors that impact on whether you will be subject to additional charges at delivery (in my experience); some shippers (like UPS) always charge brokerage fees so I won't buy from any supplier that won't use USPS to ship to Canada. The USPS doesn't charge fees, but it's up to Canadian customs to determine whether HST will apply; they don't usually bother under a stated value of about $50 or so. I've been lucky with higher amounts occasionally, but you can't count on it. If Customs decides that taxes are due, the package needs to be picked up at the Post Office and there's an additional $5 fee for gathering/remitting the taxes to Canada Revenue Agency.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

@Audrey C  in my experience, i use their eyeshadow brushes but honeslty what you will see a major difference in is the face brushes.  my initial thought was the same when i ordered eyeshadow brushes : i was like oh theyre good but just good... when i got my second order and got face brushes... i have switched all my face brushes for hakus....


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @Audrey C in my experience, i use their eyeshadow brushes but honeslty what you will see a major difference in is the face brushes. my initial thought was the same when i ordered eyeshadow brushes : i was like oh theyre good but just good... when i got my second order and got face brushes... i have switched all my face brushes for hakus....


  Interesting; I was feeling a bit underwhelmed. Don't get me wrong, I do like the brushes. IMO, they just aren't very different from my MAC brushes.

  I'm happy with the face brushes I have and don't have any plans to expand my collection, so I'm not expecting to order any others from Hakuhodo. As some of the ones I have need replacing, maybe I'll try a couple of their face brushes then. I take pretty good care of my brushes though and I've bought most of them in the last couple of years, so that may not be for a bit.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't want to trump ur low buy..., but they are so very different (much much softer. Minimum shed after u wash them if no she's at all....   I'll be willing to get you any at imats or makeup show and ship them to you so at least u save on ship.  Just a thought lol


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Just a thought lol


  Thank you; I appreciate the offer. 

  I've bought a crap ton over the last couple of years though and I'm not feeling like I have any gaps at this point. Here's my current stash:


FACE BRUSHES116 - Blush Brush129 - Powder/Blush Brush129SH - Powder/Blush Brush Short-Handled 130 - Short Duo Fibre Brush136 - Large Powder/Blush Brush159 - Duo Fibre Face Brush - 2167SH - Face Blender Brush (LE) 168 - Large Angled Contour Brush179 - Angled Split Fibre Buffer Brush (LE)184 - Duo Fibre Fan Brush 187 - Duo Fibre Brush188 - Small Duo Fibre Brush189 - Face BrushEYE BRUSHES205 - Mascara Fan Brush208 - Angled Brow211 - Pointed Liner Brush217 - Blending Brush219 - Pencil Brush224 - Tapered Blending Brush234 - Split Fibre Eye Blending Brush (LE)235 - Split Fibre All Over Eye Brush (LE)239 - Eye Shading Brush - 2249 - Large Shader Brush266 - Small Angle Brush287 - Duo Fibre Eye Shadow Brush (LE)311 - Lip Liner BrushHourglass Ambient Light Brush 			J142 - Eye Shadow Brush Round
  			J5523 - Eye Shadow Brush Round and Flat


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 17, 2014)

Try the MUFE brushes very nice and all high quality synthetic. MUFE has pro member discounts


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2014)

whats the 129 brush dupe I'm thinking about ordering the new mac one but its the le one and everybody says they are crap but its sooooo pretty


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> whats the 129 brush dupe I'm thinking about ordering the new mac one but its the le one and everybody says they are crap but its sooooo pretty


  What are you going to use it for? Blush?


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> What are you going to use it for? Blush?


Yes blush


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

Go for the j110.  Or the b110. Which is the same as the j but with black goat bristles.   I have the 129 and honestly just use it now as a clean brush to sweep over when I use too much blush by mistake.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

I can't rave enough about this brush.  (J110)


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I can't rave enough about this brush.  (J110)


Thanks mosha i think I may have this brush all those numbers I'm going to check now


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 18, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks mosha i think I may have this brush all those numbers I'm going to check now


  I agree with Mosha it's a great brush!


----------



## janette9687 (Mar 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> @Audrey C in my experience, i use their eyeshadow brushes but honeslty what you will see a major difference in is the face brushes. my initial thought was the same when i ordered eyeshadow brushes : i was like oh theyre good but just good... when i got my second order and got face brushes... i have switched all my face brushes for hakus....


  I def have to agree with this statement in that its hard to appreciate the craftmenship of each brush with the eye brushes. The face brushes are seriously top of the line and the differance in makeup application is far superior. I ended up relacing all my mac brushes except for my LE ones. If i could start over and buy hakuhodos first and invest more I would have. It is harder to invest in better brushes once you've almost collected all of macs perm brushes haha but they are def far superior


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Mar 18, 2014)

Just joining thid thread. ive heard wonderful things about these brushes and would love to get some but im not sure where to start (eye or face).  i know i want the cheaper ones of the brand...i believe the J line or something.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2014)

@Mosha Yes lol I have the s110 brush the orange handle one it is a great brush.do anybody have a more rounder fuller blush brush from them I love love brushes I collect them


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 18, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> I agree with Mosha it's a great brush!


Yes I been using it all this week for my blush it is great


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

MakeupForMommy said:


> Just joining thid thread. ive heard wonderful things about these brushes and would love to get some but im not sure where to start (eye or face).  i know i want the cheaper ones of the brand...i believe the J line or something.





allthingsglam said:


> @Mosha Yes lol I have the s110 brush the orange handle one it is a great brush.do anybody have a more rounder fuller blush brush from them I love love brushes I collect them


   @makeupformommy : look at your collection and what you might be lacking, or what u use more often.  Some of us here will tell you that face brushes will give u a better perspective on the quality of these... But it's up to u.   Find out first what u use the MoST. And here in the thread were prob have discussed out favs. There's also blogs dedicated to these brushes lol at the beginning it was a lil flabbergasting cause there's so many options! Mind u the brush is the same in different series but it goes up in price due to the quality of the handle.  I've gotten B brushes that I'm absolutely in love with... And ask! That's what we're here for ;p   @allthingsglam u lucky lucky girl u! Those red handles r so pretty. More $$ so I've stayed away from it but I think I will treat myself to my first vermilion brush this year at imats. Just gotta pick which one! Post pics !!!!    I'm working on a comparison bet the b104 and the Mac powder brush I have. I might post today I was waiting to use this for a few months to give a more appropriate idea of the differences.  This is my second favorite brush, I use it to set my foundation with my cC in illuminate ...


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 19, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I def have to agree with this statement in that its hard to appreciate the craftmenship of each brush with the eye brushes. The face brushes are seriously top of the line and the differance in makeup application is far superior. I ended up relacing all my mac brushes except for my LE ones. If i could start over and buy hakuhodos first and invest more I would have. It is harder to invest in better brushes once you've almost collected all of macs perm brushes haha but they are def far superior


  I don't doubt that the quality of the brushes is good, but I'm happy with the ones I have right now. After making the investment I have in them, I don't really don't want to start down a path that might lead to me want to replace them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If I wanted a different kind of brush than I have now, I'd definitely consider one of these.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lol yea no we're just saying


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

B104 : this is a big brush made out of black goat hair. It came very tightly packed but sprung into form after first wash. Had minimum shedding that went away after the second wash.    It's incredibly fluffy.  So fluffy that it dried in a few hours after washing it, which is fast considering how dense it is.   Very soft and good for a light sweep of powder to set your foundation or for hd powders. I've been using it for three months and it's what I needed. Retired my old mac 150 which now feels prickly...  Pics and comparisons between haku and Mac:


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 19, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> B104 : this is a big brush made out of black goat hair. It came very tightly packed but sprung into form after first wash. Had minimum shedding that went away after the second wash.    It's incredibly fluffy.  So fluffy that it dried in a few hours after washing it, which is fast considering how dense it is.   Very soft and good for a light sweep of powder to set your foundation or for hd powders. I've been using it for three months and it's what I needed. Retired my old mac 150 which now feels prickly...  Pics and comparisons between haku and Mac:


Im drooling all the pretty brushes I love it I need this brush in my life


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hahaha believe me I went through a purge. I use 80% of all my brushes now.  The remaining 20 are there for Halloween / special effects use. ... Ud be amazed how many "let's just go as zombies" makeup parties have taken place on my vanity


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 19, 2014)

The B104 even _looks_ softer than the 150.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> The B104 even _looks_ softer than the 150.


  Ugh it is.  I know it's not supposed to be a dupe but since that was my previous all over face powder blush I had to compare.  I even made the fiancé compare ha!


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 19, 2014)

Does anyone know of a white haired brush like the B104? I'm looking for a setting powder type brush. Thanks!


----------



## Pinkdollface (Mar 20, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Does anyone know of a white haired brush like the B104? I'm looking for a setting powder type brush. Thanks!


 The J104 is the white hair version. I have that one and love it. I don't use it for setting powders though. I think it's too fluffy for that purpose. I press powder onto my face and a stiffer brush like the J501 works amazing for that. I have an oily t-zone. If you have normal to dry skin the J104 might be the better option though. I personally love the J104 for finishing powders like the meteorites or hourglass powders.


----------



## vaisforluvrs (Mar 20, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> The J104 is the white hair version. I have that one and love it. I don't use it for setting powders though. I think it's too fluffy for that purpose. I press powder onto my face and a stiffer brush like the J501 works amazing for that. I have an oily t-zone. If you have normal to dry skin the J104 might be the better option though. I personally love the J104 for finishing powders like the meteorites or hourglass powders.


Thanks! I meant to say finishing powders, not setting powders, so the J104 sounds great for that purpose.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't need much coverage so a light swift of powder sets And finishes for me.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 20, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion .. :/


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could recommend/suggest perhaps a few brushes to kind of start of with...perhaps 2 or 3 eye brushes and a couple face brushes(I primarily wear mineral foundation so if there is a good brush for that), a powder brush(something more dense, for powders like the Hourglass Ambient) and maybe a good blush brush? There are just so many brushes I am confusing myself! Thanks.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 21, 2014)

Any recommendations for brushes for applying cream/liquid blushes?


----------



## niccig (Mar 21, 2014)

Shoegal-fr said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Has anybody ever tried to use the G503 brush with cream products to contour the face? Would it ruin the bristles? Should i stick to synthetic bristles brushes for that purpose?


  I haven't used it, but the goat hair should be totally fine with cream products. The only worry I'd have with that particular one is the possiblity of the dye bleeding - I'd definitely give it a couple washes before I used it with creams/liquids.


----------



## niccig (Mar 21, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> Any recommendations for brushes for applying cream/liquid blushes?


I use the J210 and J5543, both are fabulous. They're white but I've never had any issues with the bristles staining.


----------



## niccig (Mar 21, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could recommend/suggest perhaps a few brushes to kind of start of with...perhaps 2 or 3 eye brushes and a couple face brushes(I primarily wear mineral foundation so if there is a good brush for that), a powder brush(something more dense, for powders like the Hourglass Ambient) and maybe a good blush brush? There are just so many brushes I am confusing myself! Thanks.


  For eyes I really like the J5523 (like the MAC 217 but softer), the J5529 (a small blending brush) and the G5507 (flat-ish laydown brush). The J004G is supposed to be really nice, and very similar to the MAC 239. For face, J210 for sure - you can use it for blush and/or contouring. The black fan is really nice for the Hourglass powders, and the G5521 is perfect for highlighting. The G543 is really great for getting higher coverage with powder, so I bet it would be really nice for mineral foundation, though it's definitely on the pricey side.


----------



## kimibos (Mar 22, 2014)

i had been wanting a Brush roll for a long time. i dont have a vanity and putting them in a cup is not an option, since my cat zizou wants to play with them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i gave in an bought the hakuhodo one. i couldnt find good pictures before i ordered it. so here are some pics in case anyone wants to see how its.



 

 
  no brushes                              /                  with brushes




  tied up.

  i find that the mac brushes fit but a little bit tight.  it doesnt hold many brushes IMO. and if i had not given some of my brushes away, i would be in trouble they just wouldnt fit. the yachiyo doesnt fit or real techniques. 

  I hope this helps someone.


----------



## indiekicks (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh, I forgot to update on the brushes I bought.

  K002: Still oh so soft and applies most of my blushes very lightly, yet buildable.

  K022: LOVE this powder brush, wonderfully soft and a perfect size. I want a back up!

  G5554: Stiff and good for buffing in foundation. I think I should've went with the larger size though. Also, anyone have tips on cleaning this brush? Since I do a lot of buffing and blending and use liquids and creams, I want to deep clean with without damaging it.

  Yachiyo pointed medium: Great for highlighting and conturing, would probably also be great for blush. I love how it looks. I want a back up of this too!

  J5523: I'm not much of an eyeshadow person so I haven't used it much. From what I can tell though, it seems like a blending brush and I'd like a back up of this as well.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have the g5554. AmaZin brush.  I spot clean it every two three uses with MUFE brush spray and every two weeks I deep clean it with the philosophy purity wash.  I put some on my palm and gently lather it up and then run warm water and just rinse it by having the brush gently pat the running water on my palm... I dry it squeezing the water out with a paper towel w the brush pointing down and gently. Never tugging. And dry it with a ponytail holding it standing up on the towel rack lol,...... I prob take better care of this brush than my own hair


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 28, 2014)

I came back with 8 brushes at the hakuhodo pop-up counter! The selection was small but nonetheless I was so happy and excited to see what they had. The boss of the counter, a Japanese, was there together with 2 Japanese staff and 2 local staff. The Japanese staff were very knowledgeable about the products. The boss was very helpful and polite despite a group of ladies swarming at the counter frenzily (first day), and he patiently explained our queries about how one brush differed from another and what they were suited for. I overheard him saying that in the past brushes were not washed often, so the hairs were dyed black. But now people wash brushes and brushes with dyed-black hairs will bleed when washed, so they are now making more brushes that are white, and non-dyed. Interesting to me, so now I'm considering if I can skip washing brushes I use for powder products after each use. 

  My haul: Kokutan lip brush, retractable lip brush in pink, G5515, G5514, J125, J5521, J4001 and G5545. I got a brush holder as a gift, it is quite tiny. Here are the pics, I haven't opened them yet. I only opened J125 to try and I'm in love! I apply concealer on my undereyes and it is so soft and doesn't irritated the thin skin. It is also great for nose shading and contouring. Is the J125R with the mixed synthetic hair better for cream products? I wanted J122 because it is bigger but they didn't have it. 

  I'm thinking of going back for J5522, J142 or J5533. Or even another J125 or J125R.













  My old B505 in the holder.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 28, 2014)

Oooooo beautiful haul! Tell us how u like them when you open them. Specially those three on the right


----------



## lenchen (Mar 28, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> The J104 is the white hair version. I have that one and love it. I don't use it for setting powders though. I think it's too fluffy for that purpose. I press powder onto my face and a stiffer brush like the J501 works amazing for that. I have an oily t-zone. If you have normal to dry skin the J104 might be the better option though. I personally love the J104 for finishing powders like the meteorites or hourglass powders.


Same here, I love the j104 for meteorites, but I use the b501 for powder foundation


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2014)

lenchen said:


> Same here, I love the j104 for meteorites, but I use the b501 for powder foundation


I think the j104 will be my next brush


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 28, 2014)

Miss QQ said:


> I came back with 8 brushes at the hakuhodo pop-up counter! The selection was small but nonetheless I was so happy and excited to see what they had. The boss of the counter, a Japanese, was there together with 2 Japanese staff and 2 local staff. The Japanese staff were very knowledgeable about the products. The boss was very helpful and polite despite a group of ladies swarming at the counter frenzily (first day), and he patiently explained our queries about how one brush differed from another and what they were suited for. I overheard him saying that in the past brushes were not washed often, so the hairs were dyed black. But now people wash brushes and brushes with dyed-black hairs will bleed when washed, so they are now making more brushes that are white, and non-dyed. Interesting to me, so now I'm considering if I can skip washing brushes I use for powder products after each use.   My haul: Kokutan lip brush, retractable lip brush in pink, G5515, G5514, J125, J5521, J4001 and G5545. I got a brush holder as a gift, it is quite tiny. Here are the pics, I haven't opened them yet. I only opened J125 to try and I'm in love! I apply concealer on my undereyes and it is so soft and doesn't irritated the thin skin. It is also great for nose shading and contouring. Is the J125R with the mixed synthetic hair better for cream products? I wanted J122 because it is bigger but they didn't have it.   I'm thinking of going back for J5522, J142 or J5533. Or even another J125 or J125R.
> 
> [COLOR=763555]
> 
> ...


Beautiful haul enjoy


----------



## iwhypphace (Mar 30, 2014)

Nice haul


----------



## kimibos (Mar 30, 2014)

any thoughts on the G551bksl and the G5522bksl?? and the G545?


----------



## tyjess (Mar 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Ladies, your collections are amazing and droolworthy! I'm loving all the pics.
> 
> Thanks for the powder brush recommendations. I haven't decided which one to get, the ones I like best are too pricey at for me atm.
> 
> I would also love to know which brush is best for contouring? I'm thinking about ordering the J5521, would it work for that? Or would the G529 be better? (if so, how does it compare to MAC 163, since it's horse and I think the MAC one is goat but they're pretty similar shape wise)?


  Hello,

  I have J5521 and its is more for highlighting. For contouring you may want to consider G503.


----------



## elainnio (Mar 30, 2014)

RayRay88 said:


> Has anyone tried any of the concealer brushes, or even have a recommendation from another brand? I've tried many concealers and several brushes to try and cover a small scar on my nose, but it always peeks through! Not sure if user error, product, brush or what?!


  I am using Hakuhodo concealer brush in S126 which is made of weasel. Weasel is very good for concealing spots, scars (no streaking)


----------



## elainnio (Mar 30, 2014)

Flawlessimprftn said:


> Thank You!!!!


  hello, I have G5228 yes definetely a good choice for outer crease!


----------



## elainnio (Mar 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I can't rave enough about this brush. (J110)


  I totally agree, I love J110!


----------



## elainnio (Mar 30, 2014)

vaisforluvrs said:


> Does anyone know of a white haired brush like the B104? I'm looking for a setting powder type brush. Thanks!


  I have J104 it is white, goat.
  very fluffy after wash (it just bloom) and so good for setting powder.
  The closet dupe is B509 which is about the same but less fluffy.


----------



## FrizzyKab (Mar 31, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i had been wanting a Brush roll for a long time. i dont have a vanity and putting them in a cup is not an option, since my cat zizou wants to play with them. :shock:  i gave in an bought the hakuhodo one. i couldnt find good pictures before i ordered it. so here are some pics in case anyone wants to see how its.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much for posting this. I ordered the brush roll after seeing your pics and I love it!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 31, 2014)

Model: H2369 any thoughts on this fan brush I love how it looks but how would I storage it I'm researching some of the brushes I want to order anybody have this one


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 31, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Model: H2369 any thoughts on this fan brush I love how it looks but how would I storage it I'm researching some of the brushes I want to order anybody have this one


  It comes in it's own black case - at least mine did.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 1, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *elainnio* 


  Hello,

  I used Tommy to get chikuhodo, a service provider. https://www.facebook.com/BRINGBLINGJP
  I also used Tommy to purchase exclusive makeup from Japan like Suqqu, or Laduree. 


  Someone else recommended Tommy as well and I contacted her. She got some Chikuhodo and Tanseido brushes for me and they arrived a couple days ago. I got the Z-2, Z-10 and G-16 from Chikuhodo and the YWQ7, YWQ9, YSC17 and YAQ17 from Tanseido. Tommy was very helpful and pleasant to work with and I'll definitely use her services again. I also wanted the Z-4, but it was not in stock. Now it's back in stock, but I'm not sure yet if I want any other brushes. I haven't had a chance to really try out all the brushes, but they feel very nice.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Someone else recommended Tommy as well and I contacted her. She got some Chikuhodo and Tanseido brushes for me and they arrived a couple days ago. I got the Z-2, Z-10 and G-16 from Chikuhodo and the YWQ7, YWQ9, YSC17 and YAQ17 from Tanseido. Tommy was very helpful and pleasant to work with and I'll definitely use her services again. I also wanted the Z-4, but it was not in stock. Now it's back in stock, but I'm not sure yet if I want any other brushes. I haven't had a chance to really try out all the brushes, but they feel very nice.


  Enjoy your brushes PDF!!!! i  just posted about a haul in the other thread. i was going to ask you about your koyudo brushes. the BP ones.


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 1, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Enjoy your brushes PDF!!!! i  just posted about a haul in the other thread. i was going to ask you about your koyudo brushes. the BP ones.


  Thank you! I just posted a bit about my Koyudo brushes in the other thread


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> Thank you! I just posted a bit about my Koyudo brushes in the other thread


  thanks it was super helpful.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It comes in it's own black case - at least mine did.


Thanks so much.would u say this one is small or med.how do u like it I love fan brushes


----------



## kimibos (Apr 1, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Thanks so much.would u say this one is small or med.how do u like it I love fan brushes


  i want a similar one but from koyudo since the koyudo one is pink


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 1, 2014)

kimibos said:


> i want a similar one but from koyudo since the koyudo one is pink :haha:


Pink I bet its cute I never brought from them maybe I will look at there brushes to oneday


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 2, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > It comes in it's own black case - at least mine did.
> ...


  Closest comparison I can make in relation to size, off the top of my head is the Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush.   Here are my pics:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  The brush is very soft. I have used it yet though but I can see myself reaching for this one more than the HG brush.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 2, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Closest comparison I can make in relation to size, off the top of my head is the Hourglass Ambient Powder Brush.   Here are my pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks so pretty thanks for posting pics


----------



## MissHolland (Apr 6, 2014)

Yazmin, he looks so soft! Pretty brush!!

  I did a post about eyebrow brushes in this thread: http://www.specktra.net/t/187347/japanese-brushes-chikuhodo-koyudo-hakuhodo-suqqu-etc#post_2592295



  MAC263, Chikuhodo R-B1 and HakuhodoB162BkSL (my favorite)


----------



## lenchen (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi Everyone!I''m looking to purchase the Hakuhodo eye shadow brush G537s the only problem is HAKUHODO is not allowed to ship the brush to the US.  Is anyone from Japan willing to do a CP please PM me I appreciate it!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 10, 2014)

elainnio said:


> hello, I have G5228 yes definetely a good choice for outer crease!


  I agree I have that one I love it I've stopped using the MAC 226 brush. and I sold it


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm loving me j511 its love


----------



## Pinkdollface (Apr 11, 2014)

lenchen said:


> Hi Everyone!I''m looking to purchase the Hakuhodo eye shadow brush G537s the only problem is HAKUHODO is not allowed to ship the brush to the US.  Is anyone from Japan willing to do a CP please PM me I appreciate it!


  You should contact Tommy from http://bringblingjp.blogspot.com/. Her e-mail address is [email protected]. She did a cp for me for some Tanseido and Chikuhodo brushes and I'm pretty sure she could do the same for Hakuhodo brushes that are exclusive to Japan. If you're looking for any japanese brushes I highly recommend her. Sometimes it takes a couple of days for her to respond to e-mails (she's probably busy), but she ships quickly and is very friendly and helpful.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2014)

Do we know of a damn good dupe for MAC 226 yet with Hakuhodo?


----------



## lenchen (Apr 11, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> You should contact Tommy from http://bringblingjp.blogspot.com/. Her e-mail address is [email protected]. She did a cp for me for some Tanseido and Chikuhodo brushes and I'm pretty sure she could do the same for Hakuhodo brushes that are exclusive to Japan. If you're looking for any japanese brushes I highly recommend her. Sometimes it takes a couple of days for her to respond to e-mails (she's probably busy), but she ships quickly and is very friendly and helpful.


  Thank you so much!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Do we know of a damn good dupe for MAC 226 yet with Hakuhodo?


  Yes the brush is the B533BKSL it's from the basic series and it's a dupe for the 226. Much softer too.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Do we know of a damn good dupe for MAC 226 yet with Hakuhodo?
> Yes the brush is the B533BKSL it's from the basic series and it's a dupe for the 226. Much softer too.


  Thanks, hon!


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 11, 2014)

Are any brushes absolute must haves from Hakuhodo on first purchase?


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 11, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Are any brushes absolute must haves from Hakuhodo on first purchase?


 J 110 for blush.  Hands down.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Are any brushes absolute must haves from Hakuhodo on first purchase?
> J 110 for blush. Hands down.


  Added 'er to the list, thanks!


----------



## lenchen (Apr 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Thanks, hon!


  my apologies I meant the G5526 is an exact dupe for the MAC 226. I love them both and I use them both. The B533bksl has the exact same shape as the G5526 and the the MAC 226 but it's smaller great for detailed work. I'd get both on a first purchase for eyes. Good purchases for face would be the 
  B110BKSL I think someone mentioned the J110 it's the same brush just the J110 is white goat hair it would come down to preference. I would also recommend the K022 Blush brush, the B104bksl large powder brush much much softer than Mac's 150 brush. the 210 Hakuhodo called this one a blush brush but it reminds me of the Mac 109 just better quality.  The G5521 brush is great it reminds me of the brush that came out with the blond brunette and redhead collection back in "09. the ones I recommend are under $40 with the exception of the B110/J110 and the B104bksl which are 48 and 72 USD.


----------



## lenchen (Apr 12, 2014)

Pinkdollface said:


> You should contact Tommy from http://bringblingjp.blogspot.com/. Her e-mail address is [email protected]. She did a cp for me for some Tanseido and Chikuhodo brushes and I'm pretty sure she could do the same for Hakuhodo brushes that are exclusive to Japan. If you're looking for any japanese brushes I highly recommend her. Sometimes it takes a couple of days for her to respond to e-mails (she's probably busy), but she ships quickly and is very friendly and helpful.


  I contacted Tommy thank you so much very pleased and I will work with her again when I'm ready to purchase the Suqqu powder brush. I'm making my last purchases from Hakuhodo and Kroyodo


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 12, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Are any brushes absolute must haves from Hakuhodo on first purchase?


  In my first purchase I bought the pointed medium and large Yachiyos and find them really nice and precise for highlighting or blush application. They are smaller than I expected but really soft and easy to handle. I will be getting the J110 when I have the funds to invest in a good blush brush but in the meantime I am using the Yachiyo for that.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2014)

is there a 224 equivalent?  how do you guy like the new line with the white goat hair?  Are they nice, or should I go a step up?   Not sure I know the different lines anyway. LOL 


Which are better? Hakuhodo, Chikuhodo, Koyudo or any of the other Japanese lines?


----------



## niccig (Apr 18, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> is there a 224 equivalent?  how do you guy like the new line with the white goat hair?  Are they nice, or should I go a step up?   Not sure I know the different lines anyway. LOL
> 
> 
> Which are better? Hakuhodo, Chikuhodo, Koyudo or any of the other Japanese lines?


I haven't used the 224, but from looking at pictures it seems like maybe the J5522, J5529 or J5533 might work - you'd want to measure the 224 and see which one is closest in size. The J5522 and J5529 are a bit tapered, but they fluff out and the end gets a bit rounder with use.

  I _definitely_ prefer the white goat hair over black goat. It's softer, and there's no chance of dye bleeding so you can use it with creams/liquids.

  I've only got a few brushes from Chikuhodo/Koyudo, but on the whole I think I probably like Hakuhodo the best. Chikuhodo's grey squirrel brushes are really nice, but the black goat one I have isn't all that soft. From Koyudo I only have the red squirrel cheek brush, which has absolutely incredible hair, but the handle materials don't feel quite as sturdy or luxurious. Plus Hakuhodo is cheaper and easier to get if you live in the US.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

i just got the J5522 and will be prob chipping in with a quick review over the weekend. i am too a hard core fan of the 224 but i wanted a second one and went with the Haku instead...


----------



## niccig (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> i just got the J5522 and will be prob chipping in with a quick review over the weekend. i am too a hard core fan of the 224 but i wanted a second one and went with the Haku instead...


Oooh, I'd love to see a comparison pic!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

niccig said:


> Oooh, I'd love to see a comparison pic!


  i will today!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

Haku j5522 unwashed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  After washing and waiting for it to dry lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J5522 vs Mac 224  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Haku is denser and fluffier.  Also softer. I thought the 224 was already very soft, this is way Soft.  Baby hair just washed and smelling cute soft.  Fluffy Pomeranian soft.  Ridic soft.  $20 bucks vs Mac's $32..... Hmmm...  Now this is only a review and comparison on size and fluffyness (density for us physicists) and it's softness to the naked eye.    I won't be using it actually until tomorrow because today I'm staying home and organizing vanity so no makeup on... Unless I find something I hadn't seen in ages and suddenly want to play w it.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

And yes. There's a comb there cause haku recommends you comb ur brushes after wash. Which I do.  I will research more on that tho


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I won't be using it actually until tomorrow because today I'm staying home and organizing vanity so no makeup on... Unless I find something I hadn't seen in ages and suddenly want to play w it.


  ahhh that brush looks heavenly i need that in my life!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

U do lol


----------



## sunsational (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I won't be using it actually until tomorrow because today I'm staying home and organizing vanity so no makeup on... Unless I find something I hadn't seen in ages and suddenly want to play w it.


  it does look like my pomeranian!! i wonder if she would mind if i took some of her fur. lol jk


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

Alright alright fine.

  I'll purchase Haku brushes instead of more makeup.

  Imma be pissed though when I find they're way better than my MAC brushes I spent a fkn fortune on.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Alright alright fine.
> 
> I'll purchase Haku brushes instead of more makeup.
> 
> Imma be pissed though when I find they're way better than my MAC brushes I spent a fkn fortune on.


   Oh man. That's how I got. Cause just as I thought I had all the brushes I needed, I discovered hakus.


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Alright alright fine.
> 
> I'll purchase Haku brushes instead of more makeup.
> 
> ...


  I figured this will be how it goes.  The worst bit is I have duplicates of so many brushes.

  3x 239, 3x 217, 2x 219, 2x 224, 2x 226, 2x 168 etc.  :|


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> Quote:Originally Posted by *PeachTwist*
> ...


   Clearance bin them! I didn't have a lot of brushes but I did have my basics covered. Been giving them to my cousins one by one... Now I discovered these and slowly switched most of them out.  The last one I was using perm was the 224 now I found an alternative. .. Prob going to do a massive purge soon.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

Besides. Why change what isn't broken? If they work for you go for it. I switched cause my skin is hyper sensitive and sometimes the brushes were irritating me a lil bit... And after I tried how soft one was I was hooked.  Now I look back and I prob wasn't washing them correctly or something who knows... Nothing bad about my macs. I just liked these better now that I discovered their softness. Bunny tail soft id say


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

I'll probably do so if I can.

  I'll keep my 239's because I freaking love them and doubt I'll ever find anything that I love to pack shadow on as much as them.

  I like my 217's and 266's (not 2x 226, typo) so we'll see.  I do wanna try their face brushes though, but that could be detrimental.  I don't NEED brushes.. I just wanna feel bunny soft brushes on my face...


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hahahahaha. Omg. I prob sound like I have a brush fetish. But these r ridic soft.  You just want to pet them and fluffy them Into your face.  I've blended blush onto my face until I had to put more....


----------



## PeachTwist (Apr 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hahahahaha. Omg. I prob sound like I have a brush fetish. But these r ridic soft. You just want to pet them and fluffy them Into your face. I've blended blush onto my face until I had to put more....


  LOL.  Dude.  I'm so up for this.  That sounds amaaaazing.

  If only my pom's wouldn't miss their hair... SIGH.  I'm kidding, I'd never do such a thing... but they're the closest thing I have to super soft and fluffy, lol!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2014)

niccig said:


> I haven't used the 224, but from looking at pictures it seems like maybe the J5522, J5529 or J5533 might work - you'd want to measure the 224 and see which one is closest in size. The J5522 and J5529 are a bit tapered, but they fluff out and the end gets a bit rounder with use.
> 
> I _definitely_ prefer the white goat hair over black goat. It's softer, and there's no chance of dye bleeding so you can use it with creams/liquids.
> 
> ...


   Thank you thank you thank you thank you ladies!!! 

I will be getting this brush soon!!!  
  Mosha, I can't wait until you use it.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 20, 2014)

Yayyyyy! You won't regret it.  If you were looking for a blending brush this is your baby.  I tried it on yesterday and it blended beautifully and fast as expected.  You're going to loooooobbbb it!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 20, 2014)

I got way to excited and forgot to write more about it. Lol!   J5522:  it picks up a lot of shadow due to it's density, but you can just shake away excess and go at it.  I actually used it with pigments and shadows and it tested just the same in terms of blending.   I used it to blend out from the crease up some green shadows and pigments I used together and it was amazingly fast at doing so. And so soft!  Depending on where you hold the brush, you'll get a stronger or softer application of color, I found myself holding it from the middle - end of it since I started with too much color to begin with.  That was my first run with it, and I will try it with different things I sometimes used the 224 for: highlighting my nose (I have a tiny nose so normal highlighting brushes sometimes don't cut it) etc..


----------



## niccig (Apr 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> And yes. There's a comb there cause haku recommends you comb ur brushes after wash. Which I do. I will research more on that tho


Thanks so much for doing the pictures! I don't usually have a need to comb my goat brushes, but it's a huge help with squirrel. Squirrel seems to stick together as it dries, and combing it seems to help separate the hair without losing the shape.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 21, 2014)

niccig said:


> Thanks so much for doing the pictures! I don't usually have a need to comb my goat brushes,* but it's a huge help with squirrel. Squirrel seems to stick together as it dries, and combing it seems to help separate the hair without losing the shape.*


  ughh im waiting for some koyudo brushes. 2 of them are squirrel. No way on hell i want to be combing a brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks for letting Us know.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 21, 2014)

Do you comb when they are wet or dry?


----------



## niccig (Apr 21, 2014)

kimibos said:


> ughh im waiting for some koyudo brushes. 2 of them are squirrel. No way on hell i want to be combing a brush.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol hate to break it to you, but my Koyudo red squirrel cheek brush is the worst offender! But it only takes like 5 seconds so I don't mind


----------



## niccig (Apr 21, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Do you comb when they are wet or dry?


Dry, for sure. I'd be too worried about breaking the hair by combing it wet.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 21, 2014)

niccig said:


> Lol hate to break it to you, but my Koyudo red squirrel cheek brush is the worst offender! But it only takes like 5 seconds so I don't mind


  oh no!


----------



## LoriL (Apr 22, 2014)

Ladies who are familiar with this brand:  what are their must have brushes?  I've been looking to invest in a good, basic set of brushes for a while now.  I currently use old bare minerals brushes, sephora brand, real techniques, and bits I've picked up along the way, like from TJ Maxx and what's come with sets (think UD naked palette brushes.)  My daily makeup routine includes liquid foundation (I apply with a beauty blender but am open to trying a brush), pro longwear concealer under the eyes and on blemishes (I currently apply this with my fingers), setting powder, powder blush, powder highlight, and pressed eyeshadows.  I will use loose pigments on a rare occasion.  I use eye brushes most frequently, I'd say.  Hope this makes sense, I need some recommendations.  I'm looking to spend $300 or less, too.


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 22, 2014)

LoriL said:


> Hope this makes sense, I need some recommendations. I'm looking to spend $300 or less, too.


  I really like using a brush for liquid foundation. The first time I tried one was a SE of the MAC 190 but I wanted to get a full-length one and the comparison to the MAC 190 in Hakuhodo is the G545 ($24) or the G519 #20 ($48). I splurged and went for the G519 #20 and I love it very much. 
I have a medium and large pointed Yachiyo also but that's all I have for now so other members who have more experience with other face and eye brushes will be able to advise you when they see your posting. HTH


----------



## niccig (Apr 22, 2014)

LoriL said:


> Hope this makes sense, I need some recommendations. I'm looking to spend $300 or less, too.


Here are my favorites in a few different categories:

  Eyeshadow lay-down: G5507 ($18)
  Crease blending: J5523 ($18)
  Detail blending: J5529 ($16)
  Pencil: G5514 ($16) - this one is pretty small, so the J533 might be better for average/large eyes

  Blush: J210 ($44)
  Highlight: G5521 ($34)
  Powder: Black fan ($60)
  Concealer blending: I like the J214R ($27), but honestly I like the EcoTools Deluxe Concealer brush better because it's denser. I haven't found a Hak that I like better, though I know some folks use the J5523 for this.
  Foundation: I don't have any Hak brushes for foundation, but I like the Wayne Goss 01 which is very similar to the G5552 ($45). It's pretty small though, so the G5556 ($69) might be better.

  All of that comes out just over $300 before shipping. If I had to ditch one to stay under budget, it would be the J214R.


----------



## LoriL (Apr 22, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I really like using a brush for liquid foundation. The first time I tried one was a SE of the MAC 190 but I wanted to get a full-length one and the comparison to the MAC 190 in Hakuhodo is the G545 ($24) or the G519 #20 ($48). I splurged and went for the G519 #20 and I love it very much.   I have a medium and large pointed Yachiyo also but that's all I have for now so other members who have more experience with other face and eye brushes will be able to advise you when they see your posting. HTH eace:


 Thank you so much for responding!  What's so special about the Yachio?  Is it just an all around good powder brush, or do they also perform well with blushes, highlights, and contouring?  Do you know if there is a noticeable difference between the pointed and non pointed versions?  The pictures of them on the website don't look too different from one another.


----------



## LoriL (Apr 22, 2014)

niccig said:


> Here are my favorites in a few different categories:  Eyeshadow lay-down: G5507 ($18) Crease blending: J5523 ($18) Detail blending: J5529 ($16) Pencil: G5514 ($16) - this one is pretty small, so the J533 might be better for average/large eyes  Blush: J210 ($44) Highlight: G5521 ($34) Powder: Black fan ($60) Concealer blending: I like the J214R ($27), but honestly I like the EcoTools Deluxe Concealer brush better because it's denser. I haven't found a Hak that I like better, though I know some folks use the J5523 for this. Foundation: I don't have any Hak brushes for foundation, but I like the Wayne Goss 01 which is very similar to the G5552 ($45). It's pretty small though, so the G5556 ($69) might be better.  All of that comes out just over $300 before shipping. If I had to ditch one to stay under budget, it would be the J214R.


  Thank you so much for breaking it down for me, that's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 22, 2014)

LoriL said:


> Thank you so much for responding!  What's so special about the Yachio?  Is it just an all around good powder brush, or do they also perform well with blushes, highlights, and contouring?  Do you know if there is a noticeable difference between the pointed and non pointed versions?  The pictures of them on the website don't look too different from one another.


  i use the medium yachiyo pointed one for powder highliters and i lvoe it cause its the perfect size for my face.  i think it would be too small for blushes.. but i highlight with it nicely


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for posting your favorites!


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 22, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> i use the medium yachiyo pointed one for powder highliters and i lvoe it cause its the perfect size for my face. i think it would be too small for blushes.. but i highlight with it nicely


   I agree with Mosha. The medium Yachiyo is small and really good for highlighting. I use the large one for applying Mineralize Skin Finish Natural or even blushes as I haven't invested in a better blush brush than the other one I have right now. 
The purple Yachiyo brushes have a flatter shape to the brush hairs along the top and the Pointed ones are more curved but not actually 'pointed' like you might expect, i.e. more obviously with a sharper point shape.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone Noticed Hakuhodo added the S100 series black. 

  Ones with Gold Ferrules.

  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=1_17

  i want the 142 n 146.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 26, 2014)

OMG yes.   And I also noticed that brushes have been having the numbers printed on the handle.


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 26, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> OMG yes. And I also noticed that brushes have been having the numbers printed on the handle.


  I don't know why they didn't do this from the beginning.  How is anyone supposed to remember anyway?


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes they send me a email when I did my last order saying that the newer brushes will be number and that their is no guaranteed that the brush I recieved will be number until they get rid of all the older ones I ended up with the not numbered one but I love it I may wait a couple months before i order again to make sure I get number ones


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2014)

Pic from Insta. I really wish Hakuhodo USA would do some colorful Sets. like the ones they do Exclusive to Japan. im having some Major Envy.


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Yes they send me a email when I did my last order saying that the newer brushes will be number and that their is no guaranteed that the brush I recieved will be number until they get rid of all the older ones I ended up with the not numbered one but I love it I may wait a couple months before i order again to make sure I get number ones


  yep.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 27, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Pic from Insta. I really wish Hakuhodo USA would do some colorful Sets. like the ones they do Exclusive to Japan. im having some Major Envy.


   Me too. I saw those pink ones they had in japan and I was greeennn


----------



## kimibos (Apr 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Me too. I saw those pink ones they had in japan and I was greeennn








yes i have seen some baby blue ones too.


----------



## niccig (Apr 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Pic from Insta. I really wish Hakuhodo USA would do some colorful Sets. like the ones they do Exclusive to Japan. im having some Major Envy.


I'm pretty sure you can special order the Japanese sets by contacting customer service - they had a post on their blog about it a while back!  I've never actually done it though.


----------



## LoriL (Apr 28, 2014)

kimibos said:


> Pic from Insta. I really wish Hakuhodo USA would do some colorful Sets. like the ones they do Exclusive to Japan. im having some Major Envy.


  Well, those are just beautiful!


----------



## kimibos (Apr 28, 2014)

LoriL said:


> Well, those are just beautiful!


  Yes!


----------



## recordaras (May 4, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I registered after reading all 26 pages of this thread (as well as countless blogs), since it seems the more I learn about Hakuhodo, the more confused I get. I even tried reaching out to Hakuhodo Customer Service, but without much success, so you are my last hope! 

  I'm currently searching for a blush brush, however I can see right away that the J210 and J110 will be too big for me. I have a small face, and a lot of popular brushes like the Ecotools blush brush are just too large for me to get the apples of my cheeks and not everything around them as well. 

  I started looking at highlighter brushes, but those actually look too small. It seems like the S111 would be a good fit size-wise, but it's just too expensive and I can't seem to find a comparable option in the basic lines. 

  So as you can see, I'm very much lost here! I'd love to hear your thoughts on this - maybe there's something I'm missing?..

  ETA: I only use powder blush (Tarte, Kryolan), and prefer a fairly light application


----------



## DMcG9 (May 4, 2014)

recordaras said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hi recordaras,

Perhaps you should consider one of the large Yachiyos. Even though they are described as good for highlighters, I use mine for blush at the moment and it's doing the job well. Although it's listed as 'large' it's actually not that big. It's nice and soft and made of white goat hair. 
I don't know what the other ladies are using for a smaller blush brush than the J110, but I am sure others will have some suggestions too.


----------



## recordaras (May 4, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> Hi recordaras,
> 
> Perhaps you should consider one of the large Yachiyos. Even though they are described as good for highlighters, I use mine for blush at the moment and it's doing the job well. Although it's listed as 'large' it's actually not that big. It's nice and soft and made of white goat hair.
> I don't know what the other ladies are using for a smaller blush brush than the J110, but I am sure others will have some suggestions too.


  Thanks so much for the recommendation - I actually hadn't considered the Yachiyos since I *think* I prefer standard handles, but I'll now throw it back into the mix.


----------



## niccig (May 5, 2014)

recordaras said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think the J210 might actually work for you - my face is super-small too and it works really well for me. If it helps, here's a terrible phone pic since I happened to have it with me at work today:





  I've also used the G5521 for blush, but depending on how hard your blushes are, I'm not sure if the soft hair would pick up enough product for you.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2014)

Okay.

  I have recently come into a chunk of money which was owed (win!)

  I need a list of must-have brushes for eyes/face, ladies!  Lol


----------



## mosha010 (May 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay.
> 
> I have recently come into a chunk of money which was owed (win!)
> 
> I need a list of must-have brushes for eyes/face, ladies!  Lol


   Holy found money batman! Yayyyyy!!!!!     Hmm what do u use face wise the MOST:   Foundation? Blush? Set powder?


----------



## niccig (May 7, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Okay.
> 
> I have recently come into a chunk of money which was owed (win!)
> 
> I need a list of must-have brushes for eyes/face, ladies!  Lol


Woohoo! Surprise money is always awesome.

  I did a blog post about this recently, so I'm going to be uber-lazy and cut & paste it  These are my favorites on different budgets.

  $50 Budget
    J5523 ($18) – I’m sure this is probably the most-recommended Hakuhodo brush of them all! It’s very similar in shape and size to the MAC 217, but it’s softer and doesn’t shed (at least, neither of mine have). It’s really efficient for blending and crease work, and I’ve heard of folks using it for concealer too.
G5507 ($18) – This is a great laydown brush, even for my small lids. It’s dense with a flat, tapered tip, so it picks up a ton of shadow and holds onto it well – which means less fallout.
J521 D1 ($14) – Possibly the itty-bittiest brush I’ve ever seen. I love this one for tightlining, and it also works for smudgy liner and wings.

  Total: $50

  $100 Budget
  All of the above, plus-
  J210 ($44) – Yes, it’s kind of pricey, but it’s also really versatile. The white goat hair means you can use it with powder or cream products, and it stands up really well to frequent washing. I use it mostly for blush, but it’s also good for contouring. I know some folks like it for liquid foundation too, but it’s a little more flexible than I like for that.
  Total: $94

  $250 Budget
  Again, everything above, with these additions-
  G5514 ($16) – A great, tiny little pencil brush for really precise detail work.
J5529 ($16) – Even though it’s tapered, with use the end fluffs out to a more rounded shape, which makes it great for blending in smaller areas.
S146Bk ($23) – Ok, so I have to disclaim here – this is the only one on this list that I don’t actually own. But as far as I can tell, the brush head is a perfect dupe for the Wayne Goss 04, which I reach for just about every day because it’s perfect for applying and blending my crease color all at the same time. And who doesn’t want to save time?
G5521 ($34) – This uber-soft squirrel/goat blend is great for powder contours and highlighters. I’ve also used it for blush on occasion, though it’s just a tiny bit to soft to use with harder or less-pigmented blushes.
Black Fan ($60) – Another absolutely lovely squirrel/goat brush. I got this one to use with my Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders, and it picks up the perfect amount. It also works really nicely with loose setting/finishing powders, as long as you make sure to tap off the excess product.
  Total: $243

  Also nice to have
  If you’re really just planning to go all-out on upgrading your brush wardrobe, here are some others that I wouldn’t consider strictly essential, but they are pretty great.
  G5528 ($29) – Even though it’s blue squirrel (and therefore really soft), this brush is so dense that it picks up a lot of eyeshadow in one swipe. It’s one of my favorites for placing my crease color.
J532 ($27) – Now, you might think “What would I possibly do with an eyeshadow brush this big?” And it’s a valid question. I got it because I wanted a flat brush that would cover my whole eye area (lash line to brow) in a couple swipes, since I like to use a neutral eyeshadow base before I start in with my other colors. I was not disappointed! It’s also really nice for spreading eye primer.
J104 ($80) – This is a huge, incredibly fluffy, super-soft powder brush. It will work with pressed powders, but it really shines with loose powder. I will say, though, that this is my only Hakuhodo that has slight issues with shedding. It’s really minor – it’ll lose maybe 3-4 hairs over a month – but I felt I should mention it anyway.


----------



## mosha010 (May 7, 2014)

Agree with all the above with instead of the 210, is get the 110 out of personal preference of white goat.  ^^^


----------



## PeachTwist (May 7, 2014)

Holy batman!

  Thank you, ladies.

  So in my cart I currently have...

  J5523 (Was already there, yay go me!)
  J5529 (Already there too, whoop!)
  J210 (Looked at the 110 but the price difference made me go "womp womp") 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  G5507
  G5514
  G5521
  Black Fan

  I haven't placed the order yet - going to take another look on the site again tomorrow but I think that'd be a decent haul to start with!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 7, 2014)

niccig said:


> Woohoo! Surprise money is always awesome.  I did a blog post about this recently, so I'm going to be uber-lazy and cut & paste it  These are my favorites on different budgets.  $50 Budget  J5523 ($18) – I’m sure this is probably the most-recommended Hakuhodo brush of them all! It’s very similar in shape and size to the MAC 217, but it’s softer and doesn’t shed (at least, neither of mine have). It’s really efficient for blending and crease work, and I’ve heard of folks using it for concealer too.  G5507 ($18) – This is a great laydown brush, even for my small lids. It’s dense with a flat, tapered tip, so it picks up a ton of shadow and holds onto it well – which means less fallout.  J521 D1 ($14) – Possibly the itty-bittiest brush I’ve ever seen. I love this one for tightlining, and it also works for smudgy liner and wings. Total: $50  $100 Budget All of the above, plus- J210 ($44) – Yes, it’s kind of pricey, but it’s also really versatile. The white goat hair means you can use it with powder or cream products, and it stands up really well to frequent washing. I use it mostly for blush, but it’s also good for contouring. I know some folks like it for liquid foundation too, but it’s a little more flexible than I like for that. Total: $94  $250 Budget Again, everything above, with these additions- G5514 ($16) – A great, tiny little pencil brush for really precise detail work.  J5529 ($16) – Even though it’s tapered, with use the end fluffs out to a more rounded shape, which makes it great for blending in smaller areas.  S146Bk ($23) – Ok, so I have to disclaim here – this is the only one on this list that I don’t actually own. But as far as I can tell, the brush head is a perfect dupe for the Wayne Goss 04, which I reach for just about every day because it’s perfect for applying and blending my crease color all at the same time. And who doesn’t want to save time?  G5521 ($34) – This uber-soft squirrel/goat blend is great for powder contours and highlighters. I’ve also used it for blush on occasion, though it’s just a tiny bit to soft to use with harder or less-pigmented blushes.  Black Fan ($60) – Another absolutely lovely squirrel/goat brush. I got this one to use with my Hourglass Ambient Lighting Powders, and it picks up the perfect amount. It also works really nicely with loose setting/finishing powders, as long as you make sure to tap off the excess product. Total: $243  Also nice to have If you’re really just planning to go all-out on upgrading your brush wardrobe, here are some others that I wouldn’t consider strictly essential, but they are pretty great. G5528 ($29) – Even though it’s blue squirrel (and therefore really soft), this brush is so dense that it picks up a lot of eyeshadow in one swipe. It’s one of my favorites for placing my crease color.  J532 ($27) – Now, you might think “What would I possibly do with an eyeshadow brush this big?” And it’s a valid question. I got it because I wanted a flat brush that would cover my whole eye area (lash line to brow) in a couple swipes, since I like to use a neutral eyeshadow base before I start in with my other colors. I was not disappointed! It’s also really nice for spreading eye primer.  J104 ($80) – This is a huge, incredibly fluffy, super-soft powder brush. It will work with pressed powders, but it really shines with loose powder. I will say, though, that this is my only Hakuhodo that has slight issues with shedding. It’s really minor – it’ll lose maybe 3-4 hairs over a month – but I felt I should mention it anyway.


awesome


----------



## kimibos (May 7, 2014)

I luv the J142 and J146.


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2014)

Placed my order and it's already been shipped!


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Placed my order and it's already been shipped!


  What did you get?


----------



## PeachTwist (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> Placed my order and it's already been shipped!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 J5523
J5529
J210
G5507
G5514
G5521
Black Fan


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2014)

PeachTwist said:


> J5523
> J5529
> J210
> G5507
> ...


  Nice i think i have the J5523, J210 and G5221 from that list. You are going to like them ALOT they are very Soft. Say Goodbye to buying MAC Brushes.


----------



## glowingface (May 8, 2014)

I have 2 questions.

  I love MAC 129 brush for applying blush. I mean the size and the shape. But I find it slightly scratchy. I  want to upgrade. Can anyone suggest a decent blush brush.
  I find MAC 116 too small and I DO NOT enjoy the shape of Real Techniques Blush Brush

  Currently, I am thinking about Hakuhodo brushes... But it is probably the most confusing brand.
  Also, any comment on Chanel #4 and Bobbi Brown blush brush is welcome. These are on my radar too.

  My second question:

  I really need brush suggestion for applying cream blush. I like MAC 130, but I am not a fan of MAC 188 or MAC 187. Recently picked MUFE and Chanel cream to powder formula blush. I am looking for something in paddle shape.

  If these questions are posted under wrong topic, please let me know where to post this.

  Thank you ladies. I will wait for the replies.


----------



## kimibos (May 8, 2014)

The Haku J210 is very similar to the Mac 129. It has more hairs and its more soft. 

  I have the Chanel #4 Blush Brush and i like it. i dont have any problems with it.  i dont have the MAC 116 and although i have a small face i dont mind the size of the Real Techniques brush. i just use the tip, no need to use the whole brush.

  As for the Cream Blushes you should go to the Chanel Thread and ask @Medgal07 She is a PRO With those. Specially the Chanel ones.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2014)

Anybody have any thoughts on the j104 or the white fan brush I need it for my hourglass powders hopefully I get numbered ones keeping fingers crossed


----------



## niccig (May 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Anybody have any thoughts on the j104 or the white fan brush I need it for my hourglass powders hopefully I get numbered ones keeping fingers crossed


The J104 is really nice but not my absolute favorite. It's really fluffy so it doesn't pick up a lot of product, and if you're using any powders that have a mesh screen (like MUFE HD or RBR Diaphanous) it's not firm enough to push the screen down to get to the powder. I actually use the black fan for the hourglass powders and it picks up a good amount of product and gives me a little more control over placement.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2014)

niccig said:


> The J104 is really nice but not my absolute favorite. It's really fluffy so it doesn't pick up a lot of product, and if you're using any powders that have a mesh screen (like MUFE HD or RBR Diaphanous) it's not firm enough to push the screen down to get to the powder. I actually use the black fan for the hourglass powders and it picks up a good amount of product and gives me a little more control over placement.


thanks so much I wanted the fan one but in the white version with so many options I'm more coufused then ever lol


----------



## niccig (May 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks so much I wanted the fan one but in the white version with so many options I'm more coufused then ever lol


  I haven't used the white one, but the quality of all the white goat hair brushes I've tried from them is fantastic! It may give a slightly heavier application but I bet it would work really well for how you want to use it.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2014)

niccig said:


> I haven't used the white one, but the quality of all the white goat hair brushes I've tried from them is fantastic! It may give a slightly heavier application but I bet it would work really well for how you want to use it.


Awwwww thanks so much decision decision thanks so much for your help


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2014)

niccig said:


> The J104 is really nice but not my absolute favorite. It's really fluffy so it doesn't pick up a lot of product, and if you're using any powders that have a mesh screen (like MUFE HD or RBR Diaphanous) it's not firm enough to push the screen down to get to the powder. I actually use the black fan for the hourglass powders and it picks up a good amount of product and gives me a little more control over placement.


thanks I ended up placing my order after 3 days of  research I went with the fan brush because I wanted to use it with my hourglass powders and the hg brush for the powders is  similar  and I only wanted it for the hourglass powder so I feel I went in the right direction I'm still going to get the j104 or maybe the s104 for the handle lol I can't wait until my goodies get here because I went with the fan brush free up my money to order some others I had my eye on thanks again for your thoughts on the brushes


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2014)

Hakuhodo is the best my order shipped already


----------



## allthingsglam (May 23, 2014)

Got my brushes today  they are soooooooo soft I love hakuhodo I can't stop touching them


----------



## mosha010 (May 23, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Got my brushes today  they are soooooooo soft I love hakuhodo I can't stop touching them


    Yayyyy I'm glad u love them!!! Take pics !!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 24, 2014)

here are my new babies before I washed them loving them all. wanted to get the rae Morris radiance 27 sold out as soon as that brush comes back in stock its mines I never knew her brushes are made in china she has many great ones as well I getting aleast two but the brush snob in me well let's just say I love my hakukodo brushes I also heard mac brushes are now made in china I'm wondering how true that is


----------



## Prettypackages (May 24, 2014)

Let me know how you like that duo fiber one.  Do you have the 188?   What number is that one?


----------



## allthingsglam (May 25, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Let me know how you like that duo fiber one.  Do you have the 188?   What number is that one?


Love love love I had time to play with it soooooo soft it going to give u a very light coverage which I love I used to apply my blush today so natural and soft I don't have the mac 188 wanted it for the longest happy i held off because I love this brush its the j4002


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 1, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> Got my brushes today they are soooooooo soft I love hakuhodo I can't stop touching them


  I know what you mean.
  Haku represents an entirely different level of brushes.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 1, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> here are my new babies before I washed them loving them all. wanted to get the rae Morris radiance 27 sold out as soon as that brush comes back in stock its mines I never knew her brushes are made in china she has many great ones as well I getting aleast two but the brush snob in me well let's just say I love my hakukodo brushes I also heard mac brushes are now made in china I'm wondering how true that is


  i know the brushes from AA say China on them. They are wonderful to use still tho. we will see on longevity tho


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 1, 2014)

Sylvia60 said:


> I know what you mean. Haku represents an entirely different level of brushes.


yes


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 2, 2014)

lenchen said:


> I contacted Tommy thank you so much very pleased and I will work with her again when I'm ready to purchase the Suqqu powder brush. I'm making my last purchases from Hakuhodo and Kroyodo
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *allthingsglam*
> 
> ...


  What size is the ita brush? I love the J4002 i want the j4001 but i keep forgetting to order. For those wondering, it is much softer than the 188 and has thinner and more dense white fibers. its more flimsy than the 188. I post comparison pics earlier in this thread


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 2, 2014)

i would not exactly call it filmsy its perfect for what i ordered it for


----------



## bbethel (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry if someone already post this, but I'm starting my brush collection and need advice.

  Here is what I have so far: J5521, J210, J122R, G542, J214R, J242G, J532, J544, J220G, J220G, J5523(2), J004G, J242G, J242H, J127, MAC 159, MAC 168.

  Also, what is your dupe for MAC 239?


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 3, 2014)

bbethel said:


> Sorry if someone already post this, but I'm starting my brush collection and need advice.
> 
> Here is what I have so far: J5521, J210, J122R, G542, J214R, J242G, J532, J544, J220G, J220G, J5523(2), J004G, J242G, J242H, J127, MAC 159, MAC 168.
> 
> Also, what is your dupe for MAC 239?


  J242G! I see you already have it!


----------



## bbethel (Jun 3, 2014)

Ok..The Mac looks so fabulous in pictures makes me think I'm missing out on something. You've seen my current collection, what do you recommend?


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 4, 2014)

bbethel said:


> Ok..The Mac looks so fabulous in pictures makes me think I'm missing out on something. You've seen my current collection, what do you recommend?


  Do you have the G515?
  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=52
  I'd recommend it.


----------



## bbethel (Jun 4, 2014)

I just checked it out and it's a lovely brush! This looks like the perfect combination of flat and fluff to apply shadow to my lid!.  I will most def be getting this!.  I'm also looking to purchase the J004G and the G543. I'm a rookie compared to many of you, but it's a little overwhelming that I've spent over $400 on brushes in such a short period of time.  They are soooo addictive! LOL


----------



## bbethel (Jun 4, 2014)

Has anyone heard of or tried Sonia Roselli?  She has an EXCELLENT deal on a makeup brush set.  On her website, it tells how she wanted to make a luxury set of brushes with Hakuhodo's quality and MAC (along with other luxury designers) shape.  I am truly tempted to order a set because of the price alone, but I don't want to be stuck with inferior brushes.  I absolutely LOVE the book she designed to carry her brushes in.

  http://www.makeupbrushbook.com/#makeup-brush-book


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 4, 2014)

bbethel said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried Sonia Roselli?  She has an EXCELLENT deal on a makeup brush set.  On her website, it tells how she wanted to make a luxury set of brushes with Hakuhodo's quality and MAC (along with other luxury designers) shape.  I am truly tempted to order a set because of the price alone, but I don't want to be stuck with inferior brushes.  I absolutely LOVE the book she designed to carry her brushes in.  http://www.makeupbrushbook.com/#makeup-brush-book


thanks for posting this her brushes love very nice will be checking these out I never heard of her before but I love all brushes I can't wait to see what they are all about


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 4, 2014)

bbethel said:


> I just checked it out and it's a lovely brush! This looks like the perfect combination of flat and fluff to apply shadow to my lid!.  I will most def be getting this!.  I'm also looking to purchase the J004G and the G543. I'm a rookie compared to many of you, but it's a little overwhelming that I've spent over $400 on brushes in such a short period of time.  They are soooo addictive! LOL


I use it daily, myself.
  And yes, these little beauties represent a fair amount of money. What happened to me is that once I covered my needs with the best brushes money can buy, I simply lost interest in buying more.
  I read here to learn more on the subject of brushes, chat and share my experience with others.
  A great place to learn about Japanese brushes is http://sweetmakeuptemptations.com/

  Off to enjoy that link you posted, bbethel.


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 4, 2014)

bbethel said:


> Has anyone heard of or tried Sonia Roselli?  She has an EXCELLENT deal on a makeup brush set.  On her website, it tells how she wanted to make a luxury set of brushes with Hakuhodo's quality and MAC (along with other luxury designers) shape.  I am truly tempted to order a set because of the price alone, but I don't want to be stuck with inferior brushes.  I absolutely LOVE the book she designed to carry her brushes in.
> 
> http://www.makeupbrushbook.com/#makeup-brush-book


hmmmm curious too!! they look so pretty and soft tho huh!


----------



## bbethel (Jun 4, 2014)

You should also check out The non blonde. She does really good reviews on a lot of brushes. Between her and Temptalia, I've received a lot of insight. But I still like getting other peoples perspectives.


----------



## lenchen (Jun 9, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> here are my new babies before I washed them loving them all. wanted to get the rae Morris radiance 27 sold out as soon as that brush comes back in stock its mines I never knew her brushes are made in china she has many great ones as well I getting aleast two but the brush snob in me well let's just say I love my hakukodo brushes I also heard* mac brushes are now made in china *I'm wondering how true that is


  True, a lot of  MAC brushes are now made in China, great haul byt he way!


----------



## lenchen (Jun 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Let me know how you like that duo fiber one.  Do you have the 188?   What number is that one?


  I have both brushes, the Hakuhduo j004g is much softer than the MAC 188, I love it so much I got a second one.


----------



## josephine90 (Jun 9, 2014)

Did the k005 disappeared? There's a j005 though, hmm


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

lenchen said:


> I have both brushes, the Hakuhduo j004g is much softer than the MAC 188, I love it so much I got a second one.


 
  thanks ladies!

what do you use to clean your brushes... 

  I'm already in love with SOnia's brushes.  I also want that case! LOL


----------



## bbethel (Jun 9, 2014)

Kristin Bacon said:


> hmmmm curious too!! they look so pretty and soft tho huh!


 
  FYI, I ordered the Sonia Roselli Makeup book without the brushes.  It came up to $59 including s/h.  Her brushes looked a little thin in the pics compared to Hakuhodo and MAC. Even though the brushes with the binder came to a little over $200, I didn't want to chance it and totally hate the brushes.  (Her return policy states you can get a full refund if the product is *unopened *and unused.  Not sure how I was going to feel the brushes if I couldn't open the package they were in!)  Anyway, I'm excited about the case in itself.  Haven't seen anything like it to carry my brushes. I'll give a review as soon as it hits my doorstep - which should be any day now! 

  If anyone decides to order the brushes, let me know how you enjoy them as there may still be time for me to get the early order price.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 9, 2014)

bbethel said:


> FYI, I ordered the Sonia Roselli Makeup book without the brushes.  It came up to $59 including s/h.  Her brushes looked a little thin in the pics compared to Hakuhodo and MAC. Even though the brushes with the binder came to a little over $200, I didn't want to chance it and totally hate the brushes.  (Her return policy states you can get a full refund if the product is *unopened *and unused.  Not sure how I was going to feel the brushes if I couldn't open the package they were in!)  Anyway, I'm excited about the case in itself.  Haven't seen anything like it to carry my brushes. I'll give a review as soon as it hits my doorstep - which should be any day now!
> 
> If anyone decides to order the brushes, let me know how you enjoy them as there may still be time for me to get the early order price.


can't wait to hear you review!


----------



## bbethel (Jun 10, 2014)

Ok, I've received my holder and am pretty pleased with the product. Its made of vinyl and will be great for travel.  Perhaps ill invest in another when my brush collection doubles. Maybe for Christmas. All and all ill rate it an 8.5 put of 10.


----------



## mrslid (Jun 10, 2014)

Are you sure it's vinyl? It says Patent Leather on the website. Which admittedly I don't get patent leather because it just looks like vinyl to me. I like SOFT leather. LOL


----------



## mrslid (Jun 10, 2014)

bbethel said:


> FYI, I ordered the Sonia Roselli Makeup book without the brushes.  It came up to $59 including s/h.  Her brushes looked a little thin in the pics compared to Hakuhodo and MAC. Even though the brushes with the binder came to a little over $200, I didn't want to chance it and totally hate the brushes.  (Her return policy states you can get a full refund if the product is *unopened *and unused.  Not sure how I was going to feel the brushes if I couldn't open the package they were in!)  Anyway, I'm excited about the case in itself.  Haven't seen anything like it to carry my brushes. I'll give a review as soon as it hits my doorstep - which should be any day now!
> 
> If anyone decides to order the brushes, let me know how you enjoy them as there may still be time for me to get the early order price.


  I've been obsessively researching Sonia's brushes because the set looks so amazing yet there is so little info out there. You mentioned them looking thin and I was like huh? I never noticed that. Was it the video on that link that made you say that. I just went back to the site and watched the video and ya, some looked thin and scraggly. But I kinda thought they looked like maybe they were a bit wet still like she'd washed them for the vid. Well it was driving me crazy so I just emailed her to ask if that is possibly the case. Well guess what. It was! She is going to film a new video stat! My obsession continues...

I am also obsessed with Hakuhodo so I am following this thread now. Everyone says they are so expensive but they really aren't compared to MAC. I have a quite a few. I will try to get the numbers (GRR why aren't they on the brush?!) and post some pics maybe. I have some absolute faves! Like the one that is WAY better than the MAC 217 and someone asked about a MAC 239 comparable one. Mine isn't white goat hair but I have one I feel is very comparible if not better. Need to figure out the NUMBERS!


----------



## bbethel (Jun 10, 2014)

I was looking at the brushes on the pics inside The makeup book. Many of my Hakuhodo brushes are dense and soft (except for the stripping brushes). When I'm reviewing pics online I love to see full, plush brushes. I will be thrilled to get a review  from someone who is used to great quality brushes.


----------



## bbethel (Jun 10, 2014)

Lol! Vinyl-patent leather... not sure of the difference, but yes it does have a soft feel to the outside with a stiffer feel to the inside.


----------



## mrslid (Jun 11, 2014)

LMAO! Well vinyl is basically plastic I believe while patent leather is actual leather.


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi everyone, im new on this forum, im just starting my brush collection and for now i only have 3 mac brushes(116, 217 and 168) and was planning of getting all mac brushes because thought mac had the best brushes, the softest that would last me forever, but then i started reading more and more about hakuhodo brushes.they seem to be very high quality and thats exactly what im looking for, soft, durable and high quality brushes that i wont be repacing every 2-3 years I dont want to have a big collection, maybe 15 brushes at most and i already have a wish list on hakuhodo (6 brushes)but im also looking for a good kabuki brush, at first i wanted the mac 182 but i read that its not that soft and it sheds quite a bit... So i looked at the hakuhodo kinoko black but its $120 dls.. Thats a lot, but as i said im just starting to save up but i want to make sure if its really worth it??i need it for my mac studio fix powder foundation If not would any of you please recomend any other brush for this pourpose?


----------



## Sylvia60 (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!
  My own Haku brushes are entirely for eye painting- except for a Haku Yachiyo for blush work.


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 17, 2014)

*thankyou! Btw the hakuhodo  site accepts visa, american express, master card and paypal but i dont have a bank account, i was thinking on getting a visa gift card and using it as payment, i even email them asking if i could use this and they say yes ,.. So have any of you use this as a for of payment?? I wanted to buy the J501 powder brush but is $96 dls plus shipping 9 dls its over 100 and i cant find any gift cards of $125, only 25,50,100 and 200 and im somewhat worried i buy a 200 gift card and then gets declined please help :/*


----------



## Kristin Bacon (Jun 17, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> *thankyou! Btw the hakuhodo site accepts visa, american express, master card and paypal but i dont have a bank account, i was thinking on getting a visa gift card and using it as payment, i even email them asking if i could use this and they say yes ,.. So have any of you use this as a for of payment?? I wanted to buy the J501 powder brush but is $96 dls plus shipping 9 dls its over 100 and i cant find any gift cards of $125, only 25,50,100 and 200 and im somewhat worried i buy a 200 gift card and then gets declined please help :/*


  why dont u get a rushcard or netspend card. they are free to order and they are cheap to keep. look them up. im sure they would take one of those it will have your name on it and u can put however much u want on it and save money on it to like a bank


----------



## brunettespylove (Jun 18, 2014)

I just started buying  Haku brushes a few weeks ago. Trying to keep each order in the $100 range, i know once i start buying face brushes it will be like 1 or 2 brushes ea order lol. Does anyone have a powder brush rec for setting and all over ... i currently use the sigma f30? the short handled one. Right now im thinking TF bronzer brush because i haven't seen any other brushes fitting the size i like. Someone rec the J110 but i think that is too small as well


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh the tom ford brush is beautiful!! From pics i ve seen the J110 looks a bit to small to use as all over face powder, the one that are comparables in size are the J5541($111) and J501($96) which is the one i want, there is also the J104 ($80) but the shape looks more round and fluffy, i much prefer the shape of the tom ford or the J501, and like you if i start buying this i wont be spending over 100 dls per order


----------



## brunettespylove (Jun 18, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Oh the tom ford brush is beautiful!! From pics i ve seen the J110 looks a bit to small to use as all over face powder, the one that are comparables in size are the J5541($111) and J501($96) which is the one i want, there is also the J104 ($80) but the shape looks more round and fluffy, i much prefer the shape of the tom ford or the J501, and like you if i start buying this i wont be spending over 100 dls per order


  Yup, i think those were ones i looked up as well. I think the Haku ones in general are smaller all around. So i might stick to the TF once i bring myself to spend that. But making my orders around $100 help me not go overboard. i think i had a little bit of PP money leftover so my last order was $148 and the one before was $120. But i came out with a lot of eye brushes. i can't wait for my 2nd order to come today


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 27, 2014)

glowingface said:


> I have 2 questions.  I love MAC 129 brush for applying blush. I mean the size and the shape. But I find it slightly scratchy. I  want to upgrade. Can anyone suggest a decent blush brush. I find MAC 116 too small and I DO NOT enjoy the shape of Real Techniques Blush Brush  Currently, I am thinking about Hakuhodo brushes... But it is probably the most confusing brand. Also, any comment on Chanel #4 and Bobbi Brown blush brush is welcome. These are on my radar too.  My second question:  I really need brush suggestion for applying cream blush. I like MAC 130, but I am not a fan of MAC 188 or MAC 187. Recently picked MUFE and Chanel cream to powder formula blush. I am looking for something in paddle shape.  If these questions are posted under wrong topic, please let me know where to post this.  Thank you ladies. I will wait for the replies.


From pics i have seen, the j505 is big blush brush, its $69 but i think the shape and size is comparable to the 129, lots of people like the J110 but i saw a video on Youtube someone was comparing it to the mac 129 and it looked small


----------



## lenchen (Jun 28, 2014)

I have the B110 black hair to the j110, and it's smaller than the MAC 129.


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 28, 2014)

lenchen said:


> I have the B110 black hair to the j110, and it's smaller than the MAC 129.


Yes! Thats what i meant to say


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 28, 2014)

Since I was going to be working from my US office for a few days earlier this month, I decided to get a couple more Hakuhodo brushes. I got the J110, the J5521 (pointed highlighter brush) and the B5507 (dark bristled e/s brush kinda similar to MAC 239).

  I like the J110, but I"m really not blown away by it. It's good, but so are my MAC 116 and 129. Not sorry I have it, but it's not making me want to replace all my MAC face brushes with Hakuhodo. I like the highlighter brush; it's a very different shape from anything I have. I got the B5507 to use with dark shades like Bottle Green and Green Room; it's ok but I like the 239 better.

  I now own five Hakuhodo; I like them all but I'm not blown away.


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Since I was going to be working from my US office for a few days earlier this month, I decided to get a couple more Hakuhodo brushes. I got the J110, the J5521 (pointed highlighter brush) and the B5507 (dark bristled e/s brush kinda similar to MAC 239).  I like the J110, but I"m really not blown away by it. It's good, but so are my MAC 116 and 129. Not sorry I have it, but it's not making me want to replace all my MAC face brushes with Hakuhodo. I like the highlighter brush; it's a very different shape from anything I have. I got the B5507 to use with dark shades like Bottle Green and Green Room; it's ok but I like the 239 better.  I now own five Hakuhodo; I like them all but I'm not blown away.


I dont have the J110 but from pics i have seen it looks like an avarage size brush, maybe similar to mac 116 which i already have and im pretty happy with it but its the only blush brush i have so maybe i'll get the j5543 and also want the J5521 for setting powder under my eyes , do you think its a good size for that or is it too big??


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 28, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> I dont have the J110 but from pics i have seen it looks like an avarage size brush, maybe similar to mac 116 which i already have and im pretty happy with it but its the only blush brush i have so maybe i'll get the j5543 and also want the J5521 for setting powder under my eyes , do you think its a good size for that or is it too big??


  It's a good sized brush, but I think you could make it work for that. I like that it's pointy enough to allow for precise highlighter placement.


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Since I was going to be working from my US office for a few days earlier this month, I decided to get a couple more Hakuhodo brushes. I got the J110, the J5521 (pointed highlighter brush) and the B5507 (dark bristled e/s brush kinda similar to MAC 239).  I like the J110, but I"m really not blown away by it. It's good, but so are my MAC 116 and 129. Not sorry I have it, but it's not making me want to replace all my MAC face brushes with Hakuhodo. I like the highlighter brush; it's a very different shape from anything I have. I got the B5507 to use with dark shades like Bottle Green and Green Room; it's ok but I like the 239 better.  I now own five Hakuhodo; I like them all but I'm not blown away.


  That's how I feel, too! I felt a bit disappointed.


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 30, 2014)

Ajigglin said:


> That's how I feel, too! I felt a bit disappointed.


This is the only thing that keeps me from start buying the brushes i want that i wont like any of the brushes enough and when you buy from hakuhodo most of the time you cannot return or exchange anything you just get stuck with it what if one of the brushes is not the shape i wanted? Or is not dense enough? Or it starts to shed??


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 30, 2014)

I love love all my brushes I got from  hakuhodo some I love more then others some I sold not because I didn't love them but because I felted I had another brush that perform just as good its a must that u resreach before u buy u can return but the brush must be unused and its a 20 percent restocking fee I believe


----------



## karlaedith (Jun 30, 2014)

I really needed a good face powder brush so this past weekend i bought the mac 150 brush, but it already has shed like 4 hairs and its not like super soft either... But the good thing is that i can return it and then maybe just go with the tom ford bronzer brush.. I just want a really good quality, soft brush that will last me many years


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Since I was going to be working from my US office for a few days earlier this month, I decided to get a couple more Hakuhodo brushes. I got the J110, the J5521 (pointed highlighter brush) and the B5507 (dark bristled e/s brush kinda similar to MAC 239).
> 
> I like the J110, but I"m really not blown away by it. It's good, but so are my MAC 116 and 129. Not sorry I have it, but it's not making me want to replace all my MAC face brushes with Hakuhodo. I like the highlighter brush; it's a very different shape from anything I have. I got the B5507 to use with dark shades like Bottle Green and Green Room; it's ok but I like the 239 better.
> 
> I now own five Hakuhodo; I like them all but I'm not blown away.


  I was just planning to order the J110 soon. I do have MAC's 116 and 129, but I was hoping the Haku would be much softer. I already have the J5521 and I think it's a LOT softer and nicer than the MAC brushes. Would you say the J110 is just as soft as the J5521?


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 30, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> I was just planning to order the J110 soon. I do have MAC's 116 and 129, but I was hoping the Haku would be much softer. I already have the J5521 and I think it's a LOT softer and nicer than the MAC brushes. *Would you say the J110 is just as soft as the J5521?*


  Pretty close, yes. My J110 isn't _quite_ as soft but it's dirty at the mo so I'm not sure if it's traces of blush making the tips feel slightly less soft.

  Don't get me wrong; I like the five brushes I bought and don't regret buying them; I particularly like the J5521 and the J5523. The main reason I like those two is because they're different from the MAC brushes I own. I like the J142 as well but it's really just a less expensive dupe for my MAC 217. I like them enough that I bought each of my daughters a J142 and J5523 (good 'nice' stocking stuffers) because they're really nice and cheaper than MAC. 

  I just don't think, based on my admittedly limited purchases, that Hakuhodo blows MAC out of the water. I felt that way when I bought the e/s brushes but many thought I'd feel differently if I tried face brushes. I don't; they're good, but I don't find them better. I would buy from Hukuhodo again, but only to buy something different from what I already have. Maybe those with very sensitive skin will find the softer texture to be a big benefit. I honestly don't feel that the MAC brushes I have are scratchy (I wouldn't buy them if I did) and I don't think these apply product any better.

  I'm glad others love these and I like them too, I just don't think they're all that and a bag of chips.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 30, 2014)

For reference, I've attached my current brush inventory below:


BRUSHES116 - Blush Brush129 - Powder/Blush Brush129SH - Powder/Blush Brush Short-Handled130 - Short Duo Fibre Brush136 - Large Powder/Blush Brush159 - Duo Fibre Face Brush (LE)167SH - Face Blender Brush (LE) 168 - Large Angled Contour Brush179 - Angled Split Fibre Buffer Brush (LE)184 - Duo Fibre Fan Brush 187 - Duo Fibre Brush188 - Small Duo Fibre Brush189 - Face Brush205 - Mascara Fan Brush208 - Angled Brow211 - Pointed Liner Brush217 - Blending Brush219 - Pencil Brush224 - Tapered Blending Brush234 - Split Fibre Eye Blending Brush (LE)235 - Split Fibre All Over Eye Brush (LE)239 - Eye Shading Brush249 - Large Shader Brush266 - Small Angle Brush287 - Duo Fibre Eye Shadow Brush (LE)311 - Lip Liner BrushHourglass Ambient Lighting BrushHakuhodo B5507: Eye Shadow Brush Round FlatHakuhodo J110 - Blush Brush Round & FlatHakuhodo J142 - Eye Shadow Brush RoundHakuhodo J5521 - Highlighter Brush TaperedHakuhodo J5523 - Eye Shadow Brush Round & Flat
 
  I have doubles of the MAC 159 and 239 because I use them so much. I first bought the J142 and J5523 because I was tired of making do with a single MAC 217 and a 224.

  The only brushes I'm interested in adding at the moment are a retractable blush brush (because the 129SH I bought for my purse gets flattened) and a couple of retractable lip brushes.

  EDIT: Ok, I could also use a couple of concealer brushes. Now I'm on the d**m site again. Who can I blame for this?!


----------



## Ajigglin (Jun 30, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> This is the only thing that keeps me from start buying the brushes i want that i wont like any of the brushes enough and when you buy from hakuhodo most of the time you cannot return or exchange anything you just get stuck with it what if one of the brushes is not the shape i wanted? Or is not dense enough? Or it starts to shed??


  My j110 sheds. I was not pleased.


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 30, 2014)

I didn't care for their retractable blush or lip brushes; I'll get basic metal retractable lip brushes at Shoppers Drug Mart (I think they're about $12 on sale and that's plenty for what these are). 

  I did end up ordering three more brushes, but they're all different from what I have from MAC and I'm sure I'll like them based on the reviews I read:

  1 x G538 Concealer S (H2215) 
 1 x G542 Concealer L (H2219) 
 1 x Fan Brush White (H2369)  
 1 x Po950Bk Fan Brush Case Black (H3494) 

  The fan brush and case are going into my purse makeup bag to replace my cheap Body Shop Kabuki brush that I use for powder touch-ups. The BS version will be washed and donated to my 12 year-old who will be thrilled to bits with it.

  The search for a good quality, retractable blush brush continues.


----------



## Naynadine (Jun 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Pretty close, yes. My J110 isn't _quite_ as soft but it's dirty at the mo so I'm not sure if it's traces of blush making the tips feel slightly less soft.
> 
> Don't get me wrong; I like the five brushes I bought and don't regret buying them; I particularly like the J5521 and the J5523. The main reason I like those two is because they're different from the MAC brushes I own. I like the J142 as well but it's really just a less expensive dupe for my MAC 217. I like them enough that I bought each of my daughters a J142 and J5523 (good 'nice' stocking stuffers) because they're really nice and cheaper than MAC.
> 
> ...


  Hmm...I do find my MAC brushes scratchy since I have the J5521 to compare them to (my only Haku so far). I have very sensitive skin, so maybe I notice it because of that. That's why I wanted to replace some of my MAC brushes with Hakus.

  That sucks that it sheds. I have not experienced any sheding with my J5521, my MAC brushes on the other hand shed more and more over time it seems.

  I originally had my eyes on the Tom Ford Cheek brush, but since it's pretty pricey, and because I love the J5521 so much, I though a Haku blush brush would be a better idea, but now I'm not so sure anymore.
  Maybe I should aim for Blue Squirrel brushes...


----------



## karlaedith (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi everyone, this past weekend i got the mac 150 brush, i already washed and used it to set my makeup with loose powder(i use the nars light reflecting loose powder) but it feels sligthly scratchy and has lost like 6 hairs, i use johnson baby shampoo to deep clean it, is there any other shampoo that would make my brush a little more soft? For all of you who have this brush did it got worse over time?? Sometimes i think i should return it and get the hakuhodo J104 or J501 im not sure...


----------



## DMcG9 (Jul 3, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Hi everyone, this past weekend i got the mac 150 brush, i already washed and used it to set my makeup with loose powder(i use the nars light reflecting loose powder) but it feels sligthly scratchy and has lost like 6 hairs, i use johnson baby shampoo to deep clean it, is there any other shampoo that would make my brush a little more soft? For all of you who have this brush did it got worse over time?? Sometimes i think i should return it and get the hakuhodo J104 or J501 im not sure...


  I wash my brushes with J&J Baby Shampoo as well. It was a tip I initially got from a MAC mua but I also intermittently use the MAC brush cleanser and that is really good as well. I'm not sure that either product will soften up a brush that feels scratchy though.


----------



## brunettespylove (Jul 3, 2014)

DMcG9 said:


> I wash my brushes with J&J Baby Shampoo as well. It was a tip I initially got from a MAC mua but I also intermittently use the MAC brush cleanser and that is really good as well. I'm not sure that either product will soften up a brush that feels scratchy though.


  I agree. I use the Dr Bronners soap bar to clean mine, occasionally purity cleanser (not sure if it has  alcohol so i haven't recently). But i feel like if it's already scratchy you might as well return it


----------



## lenchen (Jul 4, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I didn't care for their retractable blush or lip brushes; I'll get basic metal retractable lip brushes at Shoppers Drug Mart (I think they're about $12 on sale and that's plenty for what these are).
> 
> I did end up ordering three more brushes, but they're all different from what I have from MAC and I'm sure I'll like them based on the reviews I read:
> 
> ...


  I have a re-tractable blush brush from Koyudo, the brush is very soft, i was really surprised. Had I known, I would have ordered another.


----------



## Naynadine (Jul 4, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Hi everyone, this past weekend i got the mac 150 brush, i already washed and used it to set my makeup with loose powder(i use the nars light reflecting loose powder) but it feels sligthly scratchy and has lost like 6 hairs, i use johnson baby shampoo to deep clean it, is there any other shampoo that would make my brush a little more soft? For all of you who have this brush did it got worse over time?? Sometimes i think i should return it and get the hakuhodo J104 or J501 im not sure...


  I would use a natural product that isn't as harsh. Dr. Bronners would be good, or Aleppo soap.


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Hi everyone, this past weekend i got the mac 150 brush, i already washed and used it to set my makeup with loose powder(i use the nars light reflecting loose powder) but it feels sligthly scratchy and has lost like 6 hairs, i use johnson baby shampoo to deep clean it, is there any other shampoo that would make my brush a little more soft? For all of you who have this brush did it got worse over time?? Sometimes i think i should return it and get the hakuhodo J104 or J501 im not sure...


  Hi! I also use dr bronners soap with my brushes. I add a couple drops of olive oil and tea tree oil and over time it's softened the hairs of some of my coarsest brushes.


----------



## karlaedith (Jul 9, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hi! I also use dr bronners soap with my brushes. I add a couple drops of olive oil and tea tree oil and over time it's softened the hairs of some of my coarsest brushes.


Ok thankyou!! Thats a great idea im gonna try it, i love the size and shape of my 150 so i need to try this


----------



## iLoveBees (Jul 9, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Ok thankyou!! Thats a great idea im gonna try it, i love the size and shape of my 150 so i need to try this


  You're welcome! Enjoy your new baby, I mean brush, lol


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 15, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> I didn't care for their retractable blush or lip brushes; I'll get basic metal retractable lip brushes at Shoppers Drug Mart (I think they're about $12 on sale and that's plenty for what these are).
> 
> I did end up ordering three more brushes, but they're all different from what I have from MAC and I'm sure I'll like them based on the reviews I read:
> 
> ...


  My brushes arrived late last week. I really like the fan brush; it reminds me somewhat of my Hourglass Ambient powder brush that I use every morning to apply Diffused Light. It's a nice size and shape and is perfect for my purse.

  The concealer brushes are just ok. They're the first Haku brushes that I wouldn't have purchased if I'd been able to see/touch them first. There's nothing wrong with them per se but they're nothing special and the short handles/small size make them hard to fish out of my brush holder. They're synthetic with an all black handle; I'll stick to Haku's natural brushes from now on. The G538 is good for applying concealer around the nose, but I prefer the MAC 234 brush to the Haku 542 for blending under eye concealer.

  The more I use the Haku 5521 pointed highlighter brush, the more I like it. It's my favourite from this brand.


----------



## kath00 (Jul 15, 2014)

I just ordered the special white set they had on the site as my first purchase.  I hope I like them!  I figured the white will help me tell them apart from my MAC brushes.

  Anyone else have this set?  I hope they are full size.  Their website is not easy to navigate.

  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=475


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

kath00 said:


> I just ordered the special white set they had on the site as my first purchase.  I hope I like them!  I figured the white will help me tell them apart from my MAC brushes.  Anyone else have this set?  I hope they are full size.  Their website is not easy to navigate.  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=475


They look so beautiful


----------



## kath00 (Jul 16, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> They look so beautiful


  Thank you!  I even got shipping notification today so I hope to have it in a few days!  Lightning fast!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jul 16, 2014)

kath00 said:


> Thank you!  I even got shipping notification today so I hope to have it in a few days!  Lightning fast!!


That's what I love about them my orders come in two days they ship super fast


----------



## flamingobee (Aug 15, 2014)

I recently purchased a set of basic Hakuhodo short handled brushes as I was on a very tight budget. It was my first Hakuhodo purchase ever!

  The Hakuhodo brushes I bought are the following:
  G5555
  B110
  B5507
  J533
  B005
  G5526

  I was previously using various MAC full sized and short handled LE brushes for many many years!
  I have been using the Hakuhodo brushes for a few months now and I must say that they are simply fantastic.
  The Hakuhodo short handled ones are way much better than my MAC LE ones and so no regrets there at all!
  If anyone had to choose between the basic Hakuhodo short handled brushes and MAC LE brushes, I would go for the Hakuhodo ones in a heartbeat!


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think next time im in Japan next year im going to visit the store and make one last big purchase for any unique ones i havent tracked down. I think my hakuhodo collection is extensive enough and i may part with some i barely use, i love them but its no need for 6 blush brushes haha


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 16, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> I think next time im in Japan next year im going to visit the store and make one last big purchase for any unique ones i havent tracked down. I think my hakuhodo collection is extensive enough and i may part with some i barely use, i love them but its no need for 6 blush brushes haha


Hi, do you have the J or B5521?? If so what do you use it for?? I need a brush for putting powder under my eyes to set the concealer and was thinking of the B5521 because its squirrel hair so it wont be scratchy on my sensitive undereye area and i love the shape of it, i been waiting for mac to repromote the 165 but its taking forever so i give up, and read on some posts that the haku is softer than the mac one.. any thoughts??


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 16, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Hi, do you have the J or B5521?? If so what do you use it for?? I need a brush for putting powder under my eyes to set the concealer and was thinking of the B5521 because its squirrel hair so it wont be scratchy on my sensitive undereye area and i love the shape of it, i been waiting for mac to repromote the 165 but its taking forever so i give up, and read on some posts that the haku is softer than the mac one.. any thoughts??


  I have the G5521, i don't think mine is blue squirrel, (nvm just looked it is a blend of boath BS and goat.) I use this mstly for highlighting but it would very well work great for the under eye. It is extremely soft you will not be disappointed. I have both this one and the 165 and i hardly reach for my 165 for under eye just for highlight. 
  If you look back on my posts here i have comparisons of the sizes just look at the pics! hope that helps! 

  Im guessing the B and G  series have merged in some brushes but its the soft black bristles ones that i have


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 16, 2014)

flamingobee said:


> I recently purchased a set of basic Hakuhodo short handled brushes as I was on a very tight budget. It was my first Hakuhodo purchase ever!
> 
> The Hakuhodo brushes I bought are the following:
> G5555
> ...


  This is a great starter set! I hope you enjoy these!


----------



## Vegas (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Please excuse my English, I'm a brushjunkie from Switzerland! But apparently no one seems to be interested in japanese brushes around here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I only got 3 Hakuhodo brushes so far but I love them so much! I really think they're worth the money... I got the J5523 (MAC 217 dupe), MAC 239 dupe (don't remember the exact name) and the J210 and they're all AMAZING!! I was actually looking for a blush brush when I ordered J210, but for me it doesn't really work as a blush brush. It's too dense, specially for more pigmented blushes. I've been looking at reviews for weeks now but still can't decide which one to go for. Maybe someone can help?

  I prefer sheer application, so I'm not sure if the *J5543* is the right brush... I was also looking at the *J110*, but I'm not quite sure if it's too fluffy? What about the Yachiyo Brushes?

  Hope someone can help


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 21, 2014)

Vegas said:


> Hi everyone! :new:   Please excuse my English, I'm a brushjunkie from Switzerland! But apparently no one seems to be interested in japanese brushes around here :shrugs:   I only got 3 Hakuhodo brushes so far but I love them so much! I really think they're worth the money... I got the J5523 (MAC 217 dupe), MAC 239 dupe (don't remember the exact name) and the J210 and they're all AMAZING!! I was actually looking for a blush brush when I ordered J210, but for me it doesn't really work as a blush brush. It's too dense, specially for more pigmented blushes. I've been looking at reviews for weeks now but still can't decide which one to go for. Maybe someone can help?  I prefer sheer application, so I'm not sure if the *J5543* is the right brush... I was also looking at the *J110*, but I'm not quite sure if it's too fluffy? What about the Yachiyo Brushes?  Hope someone can help :bouquet:


Hello and welcome!!from pics i've seen, the j5543 has shorter bristles and is more dense than the j110 which looks a little more fluffier, idk it depends on what kind of blush you are using with(also please excuse my english my first leanguage its spanish lol) for example if i have a very pigmented nars blush i wouldnt use the j5543 to aply it because it will pick up to much product and if u use the j110 it on a blush that its not too pigmented it wont show up much on your cheeks, hope this helps


----------



## Vegas (Oct 21, 2014)

karlaedith said:


> Hello and welcome!!from pics i've seen, the j5543 has shorter bristles and is more dense than the j110 which looks a little more fluffier, idk it depends on what kind of blush you are using with(also please excuse my english my first leanguage its spanish lol) for example if i have a very pigmented nars blush i wouldnt use the j5543 to aply it because it will pick up to much product and if u use the j110 it on a blush that its not too pigmented it wont show up much on your cheeks, hope this helps


Thank you so much for answering! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The problem is I have a lot of "medium" pigmented blushes (like MAC, MUG) and I find them the most difficult to apply... For unpigmented blushes I use the J210 and it works fine. But I guess then J5543 is not the right brush then! I completely forgot to mention J4003, it's supposed to be for highlighter but I saw some girls use it as a blush brush too.

  So difficult!!!


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Oct 22, 2014)

The j110 is the best choise for meduim pigmanted blushes.But i like the B512
  (blue squirrel and goat) for everything(very pigmanted + meduim).do you have a squirrel brush?


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

Thanks for your suggestion Argiro248! Haven't read about the B512 before! But I was very focused on the J series because everyone says it's the best for beginners... No I don't have any squirrel brushes, just goat...


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

Does the j110 also work with a smaller face? I forgot to mention that I have quite a small face... and I like a precise application of blush...


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2014)

Vegas said:


> Does the j110 also work with a smaller face? I forgot to mention that I have quite a small face... and I like a precise application of blush...


  I only have the J210 and to me it has the perfect size for blush, especially if you like a precise application.


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

J210 for me works only with not too pigmented blushes... I tried it with pigmented blushes but imo it packs too much color on the cheeks... I ended up looking like a clown 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but maybe it's just me!!


----------



## Naynadine (Oct 22, 2014)

Vegas said:


> J210 for me works only with not too pigmented blushes... I tried it with pigmented blushes but imo it packs too much color on the cheeks... I ended up looking like a clown
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the same problem with the Tom Ford Cheek Brush. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 For me the J210 is a lot easier to work with.


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

Now that you mention the tom ford brush I'm thinking about the j5543 again... Some prefer this over j110 because it's dense but not too dense. If that makes sense. there's just too much choice!


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Oct 22, 2014)

the B512 is smaller than J110.i have both .they are both very good.the b512 is angle like Mac 168 but black .and the j110 like Mac 116 but bigger and white..........buy them both.......haha :bigstar::bigstar:


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

I wish I could!!  I had the 116 but didn't like the flat paddle form... I prefer slightly rounder brushes or angled ones.  What about the yachiyo brushes? They look so pretty!!


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Oct 22, 2014)

Yes the yachiyo is great.forget the j110 it is flat.go for B512


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

I guess the large one? Medium seems pretty small... At least for blush...  Ok then I guess b512 would work better... But it's 89$ omg!!!!!


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Oct 22, 2014)

The medium is like the nars, I have the medium .it is. Traditional .yes the squirrel is More expensive.go for the j series then.go to the sweetmakeuptemptations.com and read review from Sonia.she is the best


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

Love love love sonias blog! I've spent hours reading her reviews and comments, still can't decide which one to go for


----------



## ARGIRO248 (Oct 22, 2014)

i have a better idea.Buy a Koyodo brush same quality better price.
  http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/maker/11527?page=1&order=new&term.shop=wa&opt.in_stock=1
  from cd japan.Sakura022 round ,squirrel+qoat,like a dream.Gray squirrel blush brush 32mm ,round ,pure squirrel,perfection.


----------



## Vegas (Oct 22, 2014)

The problem with koyudo is shipping!! Shipping to switzerland would cost 30$, that's just way too much! Hakuhodo ships for 12$...


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 22, 2014)

Vegas said:


> I guess the large one? Medium seems pretty small... At least for blush...  Ok then I guess b512 would work better... But it's 89$ omg!!!!!


Yep, some hakuhodo brushes are expensive specially the face ones, but taking good care of them they will last you many years, and you can buy them one at a time, thats what im doing right now i only have 4 brushes (mac 217, 116(wish it was rounder)168(bought it for countouring but didnt like it) and 150, my next brush will be maybe the g5521, i want a mix of hakuhodo and mac


----------



## Vegas (Oct 23, 2014)

You're probably right! I think in the end I'll get them all...  But step by step  I only had the mac 116 brush but I found it too flat and scratchy... Mac brushes are as expensive as hakuhodo over here in switzerland, that's why I want to buy hakuhodo from the beginning!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 25, 2014)

kath00 said:


> I just ordered the special white set they had on the site as my first purchase.  I hope I like them!  I figured the white will help me tell them apart from my MAC brushes.
> 
> Anyone else have this set?  I hope they are full size.  Their website is not easy to navigate.
> 
> http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_9&products_id=475


  How do you use each brush?


----------



## karlaedith (Oct 27, 2014)

Did you know that chikuhodo has some new brushes named Takumi series made of white goat hair look sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm so confused with all of the names. LOL


----------



## kath00 (Oct 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> How do you use each brush?


  I love the set that I got. I have a ton of Mac brushes so I wasn't sure if I would even use these white ones. The largest one on the left is my blush brush and I use it every day. The one to the right of it is my highlighter brush and it is the perfect size for that. The other three are for eyes and I prefer them to the other 15 brushes that I have to lay shadow or to blend my crease. Lol. This kit was the best purchase I have ever made.  The only thing I would say that is negative is that the handles are short and I'm not a fan of short brushes in general. However for some reason they don't seem to bother me too much because the brushes or otherwise so high-quality. I'm looking at an angled contour brush next to replace my Mac one which has seen better days.


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 30, 2014)

So due to my downsizing and low buy I may post some of my hakuhodos I'm willing to part with ill shall post soon if anyone is interested I know hakuhodos can be tricky I love these but I don't need many brushes for one use and these are beautiful crafted deserve a nice owner


----------



## Prettypackages (Oct 30, 2014)

janette9687 said:


> So due to my downsizing and low buy I may post some of my hakuhodos I'm willing to part with ill shall post soon if anyone is interested I know hakuhodos can be tricky I love these but I don't need many brushes for one use and these are beautiful crafted deserve a nice owner


  are you putting them in here or the sale forum?


----------



## janette9687 (Oct 30, 2014)

The sale forum ima create a post, I dont think we're allowed to post on here


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah, they have to go in the Clearance Bin.


----------



## sss215 (Nov 8, 2014)

I saw the Tom Ford 06 brush in the store snd it shed all over my hand. Does the shedding stop it am I better off with the J5543.


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm interested in getting two Hakuhodo brushes this year and made an enquiry to their CS. Their CS responded promptly and politely, so that's a good start


----------



## karlaedith (Jan 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm interested in getting two Hakuhodo brushes this year and made an enquiry to their CS. Their CS responded promptly and politely, so that's a good start


I only have 5 hakuhodo brushes and i love them, they are really great quality, which ones are you planning to buy?


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> I only have 5 hakuhodo brushes and i love them, they are really great quality, which ones are you planning to buy?


  Hi!  Glad to hear your endorsement   I'm looking at the J210 blush brush and possibly a really small eyeshadow brush like the J146 for the crease as I don’t have anything well-suited for that yet, although I will be getting the TF eye contour brush soon and Sabrina @ The Beauty Lookbook also uses that for the crease.  If it's good for that I might get the J5523 for the lid instead.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Naynadine (Jan 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm interested in getting two Hakuhodo brushes this year and made an enquiry to their CS. Their CS responded promptly and politely, so that's a good start


  Their CS is exceptional, other companies could learn a thing or two from them.


----------



## karlaedith (Jan 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi!  Glad to hear your endorsement   I'm looking at the J210 blush brush and possibly a really small eyeshadow brush like the J146 for the crease as I don’t have anything well-suited for that yet, although I will be getting the TF eye contour brush soon and Sabrina @ The Beauty Lookbook also uses that for the crease.  If it's good for that I might get the J5523 for the lid instead.  Any recommendations?


I have the J5523, J142, J004, G5520 and G5521, the J5523 and its a great brush, same shape as mac 217 (i have both) but like 10 times softer, so you can place color on the lid, on the crease, blend and it does a good job without feeling scratchy on the skin, i also have the J142 and i use it to place transition colors on the crease, its somewhat firm but soft so it doesnt leave harsh lines, i use the G5520 to put highlighter on the inner corners on my eyes, the J004 is a little taller and more flat than the mac 239 and i use this one to place shadow on my brow bone and to pack on colors on the lid and works just fine, and i use the G5521 to set my undereye concealer with powder, i love this brush. Im not planning on getting any more hakus atm because now i wanna try some chikuhodo


----------



## awickedshape (Jan 26, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Their CS is exceptional, other companies could learn a thing or two from them.





karlaedith said:


> I have the J5523, J142, J004, G5520 and G5521, the J5523 and its a great brush, same shape as mac 217 (i have both) but like 10 times softer, so you can place color on the lid, on the crease, blend and it does a good job without feeling scratchy on the skin, i also have the J142 and i use it to place transition colors on the crease, its somewhat firm but soft so it doesnt leave harsh lines, i use the G5520 to put highlighter on the inner corners on my eyes, the J004 is a little taller and more flat than the mac 239 and i use this one to place shadow on my brow bone and to pack on colors on the lid and works just fine, and i use the G5521 to set my undereye concealer with powder, i love this brush. Im not planning on getting any more hakus atm because now i wanna try some chikuhodo


  Thanks for the info!  :-D


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 14, 2015)

My bf ordered me some brushes for valentines day they were due to be here for valentines day my present I blame usps because hakuhodo usually is  super fast with shipping I'm guessing Monday Happy belated valentines day everybody thank goodness for flowers and chocalate yummy


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 15, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> My bf ordered me some brushes for valentines day they were due to be here for valentines day my present I blame usps because hakuhodo usually is  super fast with shipping I'm guessing Monday Happy belated valentines day everybody thank goodness for flowers and chocalate yummy


Happy valentines day!! Yes, must be usps fault, i ordered my first chikuhodo brush (z8) a few weeks ago and on monday i went on the usps site and it showed that it was in Chicago and that it would be delivered in the next 5-7 days, the friday i got my mail but not my package and on the usps page said it was going to be delivered this day, then looked more and said that they tried to delivered it the thursday but nobody answered the door!!! I wanted to die, i was soooo mad because i was at home that day, i called the post office  they told me to call the next day (saturday morning) to speak to my delivery guy, so i finally got my package yesterday afternoon... The only squirrel brush i have is the G5521 and it is soft, but the Z8 is softer!! Sooo beautiful and soooo expensive, but i dont regret it one bit


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 16, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Happy valentines day!! Yes, must be usps fault, i ordered my first chikuhodo brush (z8) a few weeks ago and on monday i went on the usps site and it showed that it was in Chicago and that it would be delivered in the next 5-7 days, the friday i got my mail but not my package and on the usps page said it was going to be delivered this day, then looked more and said that they tried to delivered it the thursday but nobody answered the door!!! I wanted to die, i was soooo mad because i was at home that day, i called the post office  they told me to call the next day (saturday morning) to speak to my delivery guy, so i finally got my package yesterday afternoon... The only squirrel brush i have is the G5521 and it is soft, but the Z8 is softer!! Sooo beautiful and soooo expensive, but i dont regret it one bit


yessss I'm so happy u are enjoying your new babies I bet its stunning and beautiful to use  My goodies will be here tommorow president day delay delivery can't wait


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 17, 2015)

My babies came today pure love hakuhodo brushes are my fave will post picture soon


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> My babies came today pure love hakuhodo brushes are my fave will post picture soon


  Yay!   I've delayed placing my order because I'm still deciding on an eye brush


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yay!   I've delayed placing my order because I'm still deciding on an eye brush


Yayyy shipping is always super fast I love this company one of my fave I got 3 eye brushes in this order and upset because I love the new liner brush and wished I would have ordered two more i dislike washing my liner brush everyday I'm sure u will love the eye brush u pick up


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yayyy shipping is always super fast I love this company one of my fave I got 3 eye brushes in this order and upset because I love the new liner brush and wished I would have ordered two more i dislike washing my liner brush everyday I'm sure u will love the eye brush u pick up


  Thanks, [@]allthingsglam[/@]


----------



## beautycake (Feb 18, 2015)

Ah i cant wait for my order! Its been in transit since the 13th 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  oh well i hope the brushes make it all the way to sweden. Its my first brushes ever from Hakuhodo.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

beautycake said:


> Ah i cant wait for my order! Its been in transit since the 13th :blink:  oh well i hope the brushes make it all the way to sweden. Its my first brushes ever from Hakuhodo.


my orders usally get to me in two days i did order a brush from another company overseas and its been two weeks never ordered from them before hoping my brush comes soon  hope u enjoy brushes i love them my fave brushes to date


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 18, 2015)

beautycake said:


> Ah i cant wait for my order! Its been in transit since the 13th :blink:  oh well i hope the brushes make it all the way to sweden. Its my first brushes ever from Hakuhodo.


Oh dont worry, you will have your brushes very soon, these brushes are sooo beautiful and so well made they are well worth the wait, specially since they are handmade, not mass-produced or hairs machine cut, they are a little shorter than other brushes like mac but i personally dont care since they are such a great quality


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my orders usally get to me in two days i did order a brush from another company overseas and its been two weeks never ordered from them before hoping my brush comes soon  hope u enjoy brushes i love them my fave brushes to date


i just placed an order too but this time from koyudo, i ordered the fupa14 since koyudo is going their prices next month i had to do it before the rise, this brush is gonna cost 30 dls more than it is right now (50 dls)


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> i just placed an order too but this time from koyudo, i ordered the fupa14 since koyudo is going their prices next month i had to do it before the rise, this brush is gonna cost 30 dls more than it is right now (50 dls)


Omgosh that who I ordered from glad to know about the price rise are u in the us how long does shipping takes


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Omgosh that who I ordered from glad to know about the price rise are u in the us how long does shipping takes


Yes, im in the US, the new prices are starting march 2 at 11:59 am, so if you wanted to buy from them now its the time, almost all of their brushes are getting price increase, and for shipping it depends on which brush you want, for example my fupa14 black on the page it says it will take from 2 to 4 week but i know that once it ships it will take 10 days at most to get here, hope it helps


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Yes, im in the US, the new prices are starting march 2 at 11:59 am, so if you wanted to buy from them now its the time, almost all of their brushes are getting price increase, and for shipping it depends on which brush you want, for example my fupa14 black on the page it says it will take from 2 to 4 week but i know that once it ships it will take 10 days at most to get here, hope it helps


Thanks so much this info is very helpful


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

I  just got the j5543 it was between this and the Tf cheek brush I read that this a dupe for the Tf one its a beautiful brush I finally got a chance to wash them and love my new babies  I also feel like if u have the j110 the j5543 are similar to me only difference is the j110 is a little bit bigger and slightly rounder


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I  just got the j5543 it was between this and the Tf cheek brush I read that this a dupe for the Tf one its a beautiful brush I finally got a chance to wash them and love my new babies  I also feel like if u have the j110 the j5543 are similar to me only difference is the j110 is a little bit bigger and slightly rounder


Oh you have the j5543 and j110!!?? Im trying to decide between these 2 brushes for my next purchase, not now because i just got the chikuhodo z8 but if you can would you please post a pic of these 2 together so it can help me decide


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

here are my new babies I am most excited about the j5543 and the eyeliner brush





left to right J5543 and j110
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




left to right  J5543 j110


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

@karlaedith hope this helps


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

I forgot to include the new bar soap loveeeee it used it to wash my new babies will post picture of it tommorow


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 18, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> I forgot to include the new bar soap loveeeee it used it to wash my new babies will post picture of it tommorow


Thank you so much!! They are sooo beautiful!! Even without touching them they look soft !


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Thank you so much!! They are sooo beautiful!! Even without touching them they look soft !


Awwwww thanks


----------



## Odelia (Feb 18, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > my orders usally get to me in two days i did order a brush from another company overseas and its been two weeks never ordered from them before hoping my brush comes soon  hope u enjoy brushes i love them my fave brushes to date
> ...


  Eep!  Is it CdJapan?  Thanks for telling about the price increase for Koyudo.  I will definitely have to consider buying a couple more brushes before that happens!   I ordered the fupa14 a month ago and I'm still waiting for it to ship.  It's tough staying patient!  I stalk my order status often, hehe.


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 19, 2015)

Odelia said:


> Eep!  Is it CdJapan?  Thanks for telling about the price increase for Koyudo.  I will definitely have to consider buying a couple more brushes before that happens!   I ordered the fupa14 a month ago and I'm still waiting for it to ship.  It's tough staying patient!  I stalk my order status often, hehe.


Yes, its cdjapan, can i ask where are you from? I also ordered the fupa and im really hoping it wont take more than a month to ship , i also wanted to order the black fupa02 but on that one it said 1 to 2 months to ship


----------



## beautycake (Feb 19, 2015)

And i got them! Wow that was fast. Now its time to play


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 19, 2015)

beautycake said:


> And i got them! Wow that was fast. Now its time to play:yahoo:


Congrats on your new brushes!!! Is the big brush the 5537 or 5538?? Im curious about that brush as i dont have anything like it, like you my first hakuhodo brushes were 4 eye brushes and 1 face brush and i love them to bits


----------



## beautycake (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks im already itching for a blush brush. Its G5537BkSL. Its soft like a feather. Thinking of using it for sheer highlightning or something.   All the other brushes has their name stamped on them besides the big one. So useful.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 19, 2015)

beautycake said:


> And i got them! Wow that was fast. Now its time to play:yahoo:


I just got the powder brush too used if already and loveeeeee it Like yours mines was not numbered  Enjoy your brushes


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone have a kabuki brush from Hakuhodo or Koyuda? I was considering this one: 

http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOKUD-163

  or

  http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOKUD-158


  If anyone has any recommendations, let me know!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Anyone have a kabuki brush from Hakuhodo or Koyuda? I was considering this one:   http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOKUD-163  or  http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOKUD-158   If anyone has any recommendations, let me know!


I don't have a hakuhodo kabuki brush  I do like the look of the red one from koyudo that's the same one I was looking at I only order one brush from them to test the waters as this will be my first  The red kabuki brush is loveeeee


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 19, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> The red kabuki brush is loveeeee


I know! That red... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love it, but the wood is appealing to me too. I guess it will come down to what I am willing to spend. I'll have a look around the web to see what the consensus is on kabuki brushes from these two brands.


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I know! That red... :eyelove:  Love it, but the wood is appealing to me too. I guess it will come down to what I am willing to spend. I'll have a look around the web to see what the consensus is on kabuki brushes from these two brands.


my fave color is red I was looking at all the red brushes on the site and didnt order not one ended up getting a pink fan brush lol I do love pink too  U can't go wrong with both they are both beautiful


----------



## karlaedith (Feb 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> Anyone have a kabuki brush from Hakuhodo or Koyuda? I was considering this one:   http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOKUD-163  or  http://www.cdjapan.co.jp/product/NEOKUD-158   If anyone has any recommendations, let me know!


From what i have read before koyudo kabukis are softer than the hakuhodo ones, and cheaper, but between those 2 koyudo i would personally go with the wooden handle one because of the hair, its a mix of squirrel and baby goat, but honestly either one will be good


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 19, 2015)

hakuhodo bar soap loveeeee it makes my brushes even more softer I didn't think that was possible as they are pretty soft already I took a picture of the other hakuhodo cleaner but this one was just okay to me I ended up using almost all of it after having it for over a year but probably not buy again if I do I will get the $5 bottle I just wish the tiny soap was not so expensive $8 for 1oz very small but worth it my brushes are clean and super soft loveeeee it


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 19, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> From what i have read before koyudo kabukis are softer than the hakuhodo ones, and cheaper, but between those 2 koyudo i would personally go with the wooden handle one because of the hair, its a mix of squirrel and baby goat, but honestly either one will be good


Thank you for the opinion and advice, karla! 
I was initially looking at the wooden one so I think I'll go with that based on first instinct.


----------



## Odelia (Feb 20, 2015)

karlaedith said:


> Odelia said:
> 
> 
> > Eep!  Is it CdJapan?  Thanks for telling about the price increase for Koyudo.  I will definitely have to consider buying a couple more brushes before that happens!   I ordered the fupa14 a month ago and I'm still waiting for it to ship.  It's tough staying patient!  I stalk my order status often, hehe.
> ...


  Yeah, waiting for them to restock is the hardest part.  I ordered on Jan 12th and at that time it said 2-4 weeks back-order.   Hopefully soon the supplier will restock. Then once they get it I'll have to wait for it to ship to Canada :crybaby:    I don't think I've ever seen the fupa02 with less than 1-2 months.  I got the pink because of the less wait time and I want another...buuut I think I'll go with something else like the fupa13 instead!  Sorry for hijacking the Haku thread!  :amused:


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

Had time to really use these and here are my thoughts on j5543 and the liner brush   j5543 I got to use as a bronzer brush and it works just great for that on the site its market as a blush brush and I find it too dense for blushes but it can be use for hard to pick up blushes happy I pick it up will be using this one alot   The liner brush is the best omg I'm kicking myself for not getting more then 1 now I'm going to have to place another order and hakuhodo  shipping is not cheap but I must order more  Hope this helps someone


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 23, 2015)

Glammy, which liner brush did you get?


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Glammy, which liner brush did you get?


Hi yazmin I got this one its called Tentsuke Brush Sakura


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 23, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Glammy, which liner brush did you get?
> ...


  Thanks! I'll check that one out.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 27, 2015)

Not Hakuhodo-related, but I saw a lot of Koyudo talk, so I figured I'd ask here: I'm just curious what shipping method you all have used when purchasing from CDJapan? I'm trying to decide and FedEx is the only service I've ever heard of from the options offered. Thanks!


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Not Hakuhodo-related, but I saw a lot of Koyudo talk, so I figured I'd ask here: I'm just curious what shipping method you all have used when purchasing from CDJapan? I'm trying to decide and FedEx is the only service I've ever heard of from the options offered. Thanks!


I'm interested in this too because I am trying to make a decision over whether or not I should order a couple brushes today before the price rise goes into effect tomorrow on CDJapan. FedEx was the only carrier I had heard of too, so I googled the others and they are all different types of service offered by Japan Post.
Their website says that:

SAL = Surface Air Lifted meaning it travels by ground in Japan and the destination country but if the destination is overseas it will be flown between the two destinations

  Registered SAL = same as SAL with a Registration number to track it and if the parcel is lost or damaged it is insured up to ¥6000 (which may be only the cost of one brush depending on what you are buying)

Air Mail and Registered Air Mail have the same type of variation between the two as SAL except that it is entirely posted by Air.

The Express Mail Service is described as:
http://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/ems/index_en.html

and then of course there is the FedEx option.

I personally have no idea what to choose but part of me thinks that Japan Post is probably very reliable and I am tempted to choose one of their options over FedEx, probably the EMS service.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Feb 28, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I'm interested in this too because I am trying to make a decision over whether or not I should order a couple brushes today before the price rise goes into effect tomorrow on CDJapan. FedEx was the only carrier I had heard of too, so I googled the others and they are all different types of service offered by Japan Post.  Their website says that:   SAL = Surface Air Lifted meaning it travels by ground in Japan and the destination country but if the destination is overseas it will be flown between the two destinations  Registered SAL = same as SAL with a Registration number to track it and if the parcel is lost or damaged it is insured up to ¥6000 (which may be only the cost of one brush depending on what you are buying)   Air Mail and Registered Air Mail have the same type of variation between the two as SAL except that it is entirely posted by Air.   The Express Mail Service is described as: http://www.post.japanpost.jp/int/ems/index_en.html   and then of course there is the FedEx option.   I personally have no idea what to choose but part of me thinks that Japan Post is probably very reliable and I am tempted to choose one of their options over FedEx, probably the EMS service.


  I asked over in the Japanese brush thread as well and a couple people said they'd ordered with EMS. I decided to go with that option, plus there was a possible VAT issue with FedEx that I didn't quite understand. EMS ended up being a little more money for me but hopefully everything works out!


----------



## DMcG9 (Feb 28, 2015)

Jaymuhlee said:


> I asked over in the Japanese brush thread as well and a couple people said they'd ordered with EMS. I decided to go with that option, plus there was a possible VAT issue with FedEx that I didn't quite understand. EMS ended up being a little more money for me but hopefully everything works out!


Yeah, that is what I am going to try as well. It offers insurance, tracking, and a signature at the door so that sounds ok to me.


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 6, 2015)

beautycake said:


> And i got them! Wow that was fast. Now its time to play:yahoo:


  Hi, what eye brush is the middle one? A J142?


----------



## Anarniel (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey guys, here are some of my fave eyeshadow blending brushes (mostly Hakuhodo with 3 others). The one on the bottom/right is J5523, which is very similar to MAC 217 (not really a blending brush, but I included it in the photos cause most of you know how 217 looks like, so you can get a better perception of size of the others when compared to J5523.  

  The brushes are (top to bottom/left to right):

  Hakuhodo Kokutan T
  Suqqu Eyeshadow M
  Le Metier de Beaute Crease Brush
  Hakuhodo G5529
  Hakuhodo J146
  Paula Dorf Sheer Crease Brush
  Hakuhodo J142
  Hakuhodo G5522
  Hakuhodo J5522
  Hakuhodo J5523


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 7, 2015)

Anarniel said:


> Hey guys, here are some of my fave eyeshadow blending brushes (mostly Hakuhodo with 3 others). The one on the bottom/right is J5523, which is very similar to MAC 217 (not really a blending brush, but I included it in the photos cause most of you know how 217 looks like, so you can get a better perception of size of the others when compared to J5523.    The brushes are (top to bottom/left to right):  Hakuhodo Kokutan T Suqqu Eyeshadow M Le Metier de Beaute Crease Brush Hakuhodo G5529 Hakuhodo J146 Paula Dorf Sheer Crease Brush Hakuhodo J142 Hakuhodo G5522 Hakuhodo J5522 Hakuhodo J5523


  Nice! I've been wavering between the J142 and J146.


----------



## DMcG9 (Mar 8, 2015)

Anarniel said:


> Hey guys, here are some of my fave eyeshadow blending brushes (mostly Hakuhodo with 3 others). The one on the bottom/right is J5523, which is very similar to MAC 217 (not really a blending brush, but I included it in the photos cause most of you know how 217 looks like, so you can get a better perception of size of the others when compared to J5523.
> 
> The brushes are (top to bottom/left to right):
> 
> ...


  Lovely collection.


----------



## karlaedith (Mar 8, 2015)

Anarniel said:


> Hey guys, here are some of my fave eyeshadow blending brushes (mostly Hakuhodo with 3 others). The one on the bottom/right is J5523, which is very similar to MAC 217 (not really a blending brush, but I included it in the photos cause most of you know how 217 looks like, so you can get a better perception of size of the others when compared to J5523.    The brushes are (top to bottom/left to right):  Hakuhodo Kokutan T Suqqu Eyeshadow M Le Metier de Beaute Crease Brush Hakuhodo G5529 Hakuhodo J146 Paula Dorf Sheer Crease Brush Hakuhodo J142 Hakuhodo G5522 Hakuhodo J5522 Hakuhodo J5523


Thank you for sharing! I have the J142 and been thinking about getting the J146 but now that i see it next to the 5529 i think i like that one more  btw i never been really interested in the kokutan series but that brush is GORGEOUS, can you tell me what do you use it for??


----------



## Kary9999 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a question! What are the best bruhses you gals use to contour your cheekbones? The MAC 168-165 are too flimsy, the 168 too big and flimsy, 109 too small, the 163 too streaky and 116 well...it's for blush. I swear, none works! For the moment, I use the Marc Jacobs the shape brush, which recently came out. Oh I also tried the Kat von D shade & light brush, but again, too flimsy!  Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 22, 2015)

I don't like rounded brushes for contouring. Oddly my current brush for powder contouring is MAC's 116. It does the job well enough for me, but it's a bit scratchy. (For cream, I like Real Techniques Expert Face.)  I have my eye on Hakuhodo's G504. It's angled but it seems to have a much thinner profile than the 168. You could use the shorter bristles to deposit product and the larger ones to blend it out.  http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_7&products_id=116


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 22, 2015)

Kary9999 said:


> Thanks for your suggestions!


  I just got the Nars Ita and it's amazing! The size and the shape are perfect for apply and blending the contour on the cheeks, also on the jawline etc.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 22, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I just got the Nars Ita and it's amazing! The size and the shape are perfect for apply and blending the contour on the cheeks, also on the jawline etc.


i agree, I recently got the ita and love it!


----------



## Kary9999 (Mar 23, 2015)

Will definately check out the Nars Ita, thanks gals!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 2, 2015)

I took some pics of my fav brushes whilst they were all clean!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I took some pics of my fav brushes whilst they were all clean!! :amused:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loveeee


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 2, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> loveeee


Is that some rae Morris brushes  Always wanted to try them How do u like them


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Is that some rae Morris brushes  Always wanted to try them How do u like them


 Those are the 2 kabuki's form Rae Morris. Glammy!! They are comparable to the Haku yachiyos except they are smaller and denser!! Love both the brushes!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Those are the 2 kabuki's form Rae Morris. Glammy!! They are comparable to the Haku yachiyos except they are smaller and denser!! Love both the brushes!!!


yayyy  Happy to hear u loveeee them


----------



## Anat13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi all! Which brushes do you like best for cream blush? I've got some Face Stockholm blushes that are a very thin but highly pigmented cream--they seem almost liquid when you touch them. Would the Hakuhodo J544 be good, or would you recommend something else? And oh, my gosh--your collections are absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Apr 30, 2015)

I usually use EMS. FedEx is too expensive! And japan ems is very fast and efficient, so I see no use of going for fedex.


----------



## Anat13 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm also wondering what is best for:
  1. Pressed powder highlighter (I use the lightest finishing powder in the Hourglass palette or the one in the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette)
  2. Pressed powder bronzer (I use the warmest finishing powder in the Hourglass palette or the one in the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette)
  3. Small crease brush--I'm guessing J146 is best?
  4. Under-eye concealer


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Apr 30, 2015)

Anat13 said:


> I'm also wondering what is best for: 1. Pressed powder highlighter (I use the lightest finishing powder in the Hourglass palette or the one in the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette) 2. Pressed powder bronzer (I use the warmest finishing powder in the Hourglass palette or the one in the Tarte Rainforest After Dark palette) 3. Small crease brush--I'm guessing J146 is best? 4. Under-eye concealer


  Just wondering, do you only want to go for hakuhodo or are other japanese brush makers fine with you?


----------



## Anat13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Any Japanese brushes! I've got a couple of Koyudos, which I love, and have my eye on the Chikuhodo Takumis.


----------



## Vicieux Rose (Apr 30, 2015)

Anat13 said:


> Any Japanese brushes! I've got a couple of Koyudos, which I love, and have my eye on the Chikuhodo Takumis.





Anat13 said:


> Any Japanese brushes! I've got a couple of Koyudos, which I love, and have my eye on the Chikuhodo Takumis.


  Ooh I have a few Koyudos too! I'M currently in love with the koyudo fu-pa 14. It's so so soft, squirrel hair! I find it a very multi purpose brush when it comes to powders because it's quite small. It applies powder products  sheerly but can be built up to medium. I've used it with my hourglass powders as all over face and highlighter. I bet it can be used for bronzer too.


----------



## Anat13 (Apr 30, 2015)

Oh, wow--the Fu-Pa 14 is GORGEOUS! Ok, that is going on my list. I don't have any squirrel brushes yet--I mostly have white goat ones. I have three Koyudos (I forgot one earlier). The BP016 is phenomenal for powder blush, the C011p is a great pencil for the outer V, and I love the Fu-Pa 13p for blending liquid foundation--it's small so does well by nose and eyes but angled so you can cover more area at a time elsewhere. I'm particularly partial to the BP 016.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 30, 2015)

Anat13 said:


> Hi all! Which brushes do you like best for cream blush? I've got some Face Stockholm blushes that are a very thin but highly pigmented cream--they seem almost liquid when you touch them. Would the Hakuhodo J544 be good, or would you recommend something else? And oh, my gosh--your collections are absolutely gorgeous!!!


 I love Wayne Goss brush # 13 for cream blush!!


----------



## Odelia (Apr 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Anat13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all! Which brushes do you like best for cream blush? I've got some Face Stockholm blushes that are a very thin but highly pigmented cream--they seem almost liquid when you touch them. Would the Hakuhodo J544 be good, or would you recommend something else? And oh, my gosh--your collections are absolutely gorgeous!!!
> ...


  I wish Beautylish would restock it already!  It looks like such a great multitasking brush for a bunch of things.     It's so tough to waiiittttt, argh :amused:


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

I put myself on a blush ban for almost two months to make myself finally just send my Hakuhodo cart items to Checkout. Finally did it lol


----------



## allthingsglam (May 3, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I put myself on a blush ban for almost two months to make myself finally just send my Hakuhodo cart items to Checkout. Finally did it lol


enjoy  Your brushesI loveeeee hakuhodo brushes My fave I always tell myself I'm going to try other brands  But I end up right back to hakuhodo


----------



## awickedshape (May 3, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> enjoy  Your brushesI loveeeee hakuhodo brushes My fave I always tell myself I'm going to try other brands  But I end up right back to hakuhodo


  Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]!! Glad you're so happy with them ☆


----------



## Texasgulfcoast (May 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I took some pics of my fav brushes whilst they were all clean!!


  I only have a few of these but your collection looks like my wish list!


----------



## awickedshape (May 13, 2015)

Hakuhodo J146, J210


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hakuhodo J146, J210


so pretty  Enjoy


----------



## awickedshape (May 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> so pretty  Enjoy


  Thank you [@]allthingsglam[/@]!!


----------



## janette9687 (May 16, 2015)

Hi everyone ! I haven't visit this thread in a while but I am in japan again and am able to make a trip to the Hiroshima Hakuhodo Counter almost every weekend. They have the cutes Hello Kitty LE retractable brushes and fan brushes I plan to get just cuz they are so unique. Also I think I will get to gift to my BF daughter she'll be the only teenager with top of the line brushes once she starts using makeup lol but she loves hello kitty so i think i will buy us each a set. 

I recently bought 3  face brushes,
J4001 that compares to the MAC 187, its very nice, full and with very thin synthetic hairs. I love this one for foundation and my Chanel cream blushes. 
B206 is a paddle shape powder brush made of goat hair that is very comparable to the mac 129 except the bristles may be slightly longer I have been looking for a mulit purpose brush like the 129 and glad I found this one at the store. This is made of goat hairs. 
B509- I have been wanting this since last time i lived in japan and finally got it. This is a tapered powder brush that works well for powder and great for bronzer or counter. This blends beautifully because of its blue squirrel bristles. It is dense and has long bristles I dont think i have
anything like this. 

If you like to see any pics of any I will try to visit the counter tomorrow. 

let me know! I have fallen back in love with hakuhodos and this is my last chance to see them in person. unfortunetly this counter doesn't carry everything and is kinda limited in the lines.


----------



## janette9687 (May 16, 2015)

Hi everyone ! I haven't visit this thread in a while but I am in japan again and am able to make a trip to the Hiroshima Hakuhodo Counter almost every weekend. They have the cutes Hello Kitty LE retractable brushes and fan brushes I plan to get just cuz they are so unique. Also I think I will get to gift to my BF daughter she'll be the only teenager with top of the line brushes once she starts using makeup lol but she loves hello kitty so i think i will buy us each a set. 

  I recently bought 3  face brushes,
  J4001 that compares to the MAC 187, its very nice, full and with very thin synthetic hairs. I love this one for foundation and my Chanel cream blushes. 
  B206 is a paddle shape powder brush made of goat hair that is very comparable to the mac 129 except the bristles may be slightly longer I have been looking for a mulit purpose brush like the 129 and glad I found this one at the store. This is made of goat hairs. 
  B509- I have been wanting this since last time i lived in japan and finally got it. This is a tapered powder brush that works well for powder and great for bronzer or counter. This blends beautifully because of its blue squirrel bristles. It is dense and has long bristles I dont think i have
  anything like this. 

  If you like to see any pics of any I will try to visit the counter tomorrow. 

  let me know! I have fallen back in love with hakuhodos and this is my last chance to see them in person. unfortunetly this counter doesn't carry everything and is kinda limited in the lines.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> Hi everyone ! I haven't visit this thread in a while but I am in japan again and am able to make a trip to the Hiroshima Hakuhodo Counter almost every weekend. They have the cutes Hello Kitty LE retractable brushes and fan brushes I plan to get just cuz they are so unique. Also I think I will get to gift to my BF daughter she'll be the only teenager with top of the line brushes once she starts using makeup lol but she loves hello kitty so i think i will buy us each a set.   I recently bought 3  face brushes, J4001 that compares to the MAC 187, its very nice, full and with very thin synthetic hairs. I love this one for foundation and my Chanel cream blushes.  B206 is a paddle shape powder brush made of goat hair that is very comparable to the mac 129 except the bristles may be slightly longer I have been looking for a mulit purpose brush like the 129 and glad I found this one at the store. This is made of goat hairs.  B509- I have been wanting this since last time i lived in japan and finally got it. This is a tapered powder brush that works well for powder and great for bronzer or counter. This blends beautifully because of its blue squirrel bristles. It is dense and has long bristles I dont think i have anything like this.   If you like to see any pics of any I will try to visit the counter tomorrow.   let me know! I have fallen back in love with hakuhodos and this is my last chance to see them in person. unfortunetly this counter doesn't carry everything and is kinda limited in the lines.


Sounds like so much fun I would love to see pictures of hakuhodo brushes  Have fun


----------



## janette9687 (May 17, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Sure! I will try tomorrow when its light out!

  Just got a few more this weekend 
  Got the 

  eye brushes
  B133
  B132
  J004G

  and finally the face brushes in B100 as a finishing brush that is similar to the chanel but about $20 cheaper and softer.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> Sure! I will try tomorrow when its light out!  Just got a few more this weekend  Got the   eye brushes B133 B132 J004G  and finally the face brushes in B100 as a finishing brush that is similar to the chanel but about $20 cheaper and softer.


yayyyy thanks


----------



## shellygrrl (May 17, 2015)

You can edit your own posts (click the pencil button underneath the post and type what you wanted to, then hit Submit), but you can't delete them. Only we mods can do that. (Click the flag button, select "Other" from the drop-down menu, and type something like "post made in error; please delete" in the text box, and click Submit.)


----------



## Texasgulfcoast (May 19, 2015)

Do any of you have any information on the Hakuhodo's that will be sold in Sephora?


----------



## Naynadine (May 19, 2015)

Texasgulfcoast said:


> Do any of you have any information on the Hakuhodo's that will be sold in Sephora?


  I believe they'll be available in July. There are a couple of pics in the Sephora thread.


----------



## Shars (May 19, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I believe they'll be available in July. There are a couple of pics in the Sephora thread.


  Hmmm. Maybe I should keep my 10% coupon until then.


----------



## Ajigglin (May 22, 2015)

I wish I had a 10% coupon.


----------



## Texasgulfcoast (May 22, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> I wish I had a 10% coupon.


  You get 10% off when you become VIB


----------



## Ajigglin (May 22, 2015)

I thought the 10% was Hakuhodo specific. I didn't see until I went into the Sephora thread that there's a collabo in the works.


----------



## bwella (May 30, 2015)

Hi everyone!
  I'm finally have the money to place my fist order! 
  So far I’ve decided to get J146 and B5521(G5521). I also want to include a blush brush, but I need some help.

  J110, K020 or yachiyo large pointed?

  J110 and Yachiyo looks like great multitask brushes, but is the Yachiyo as soft as the J110?
  I don't own that many blushes that are crazy pigmented so I guess I could wait with the K020.

  Right now I’m using the real techniques blush brush, so Whatever I pick will probably be better than that


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2015)

bwella said:


> Hi everyone! I'm finally have the money to place my fist order!  So far I’ve decided to get J146 and B5521(G5521). I also want to include a blush brush, but I need some help.  J110, K020 or yachiyo large pointed?  J110 and Yachiyo looks like great multitask brushes, but is the Yachiyo as soft as the J110? I don't own that many blushes that are crazy pigmented so I guess I could wait with the K020.  Right now I’m using the real techniques blush brush, so Whatever I pick will probably be better than that


Yessss   For me I think the yachiyo is way softer  But the j110 can be used as a blush and bronzer brush  I prefer the yachiyo for blush  I would get the yachiyo or the ko20


----------



## Ajigglin (May 30, 2015)

My vote is for the yachiyo.


----------



## bwella (May 30, 2015)

Thanks! I did not expect it to be softer. 
  I'll probably end up geting them all at some point, the brushes seam to be addictive haha


----------



## allthingsglam (May 30, 2015)

bwella said:


> Thanks! I did not expect it to be softer.  I'll probably end up geting them all at some point, the brushes seam to be addictive haha


so true


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 1, 2015)

okay, sorry this is late, its usally drak when i remmeber that i was foing to post this.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  order top to bottom  B100- goat bristles 6000 yen ($75 on site) I got this because I wanted the Chanel one but it was more expensive  B206- goat bristles 5200 yen ($65 on site)  comparable to the Mac 129, more dense  B509- blue squirrel/goat blend bristles 6000 yen ($75 on site)  tapered powder brush   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  L-R B206, B509 top   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  L-R B206, B509 side  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  SU10, B132 (weasel, Japanese exclusive), J133 (horse) , B133 (Canada squirrel), BJ004G (goat), SU 5R, J5529   I bought some shu umera brushes because I heard the kolinsky bristles are really nice to pack color so i included them for comparison. I was missing some lay own brushes most of these have a smaller brush then this similar to the mac 242 as far as width but with shorter bristles, sorry I don't have my mac brushes here for comparison. These are their bigger version but not too much bigger.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 1, 2015)

I've noticed that when i purchase these overseas i get much shorter handle, which I love since they're for personal use. Also, they have a B before them b/c they consider them part of the basic series because of the black handle. Which you have the option here in Japan, from the silver or red handles you get here in Japan.


----------



## bwella (Jun 1, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> I bought some shu umera brushes because I heard the kolinsky bristles are really nice to pack color so i included them for comparison. I was missing some lay own brushes most of these have a smaller brush then this similar to the mac 242 as far as width but with shorter bristles, sorry I don't have my mac brushes here for comparison. These are their bigger version but not too much bigger.


  So pretty!

  Would love to hear how the B509 compares to the K002


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 1, 2015)

bwella said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm finally have the money to place my fist order!
> So far I’ve decided to get J146 and B5521(G5521). I also want to include a blush brush, but I need some help.
> 
> ...


  the J110 will be very versitle with both cream and powder products since their are not dyed goat brushes. I have one and its a multi-tasker. The k020 is beautiful but bc of its soft blue squirrel bristles it will give you a much diffused look, very natural tho. The Yachiyo is very soft but be careful with the sizing, the size that is comparable to the NARS version is actually comparable to the hakuhodo large pointed version. The small pointed and medium versions are really small in size. Medium is as small as the Mac 165 and the G5521 so you'll have something similar just different bristles if you get the medium yachiyo.


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 1, 2015)

bwella said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Would love to hear how the B509 compares to the K002


  of course!

  very different, I have both but the K002 is much larger and very soft the bristles are not as tightly packed. Extremely soft but its used more for a setting powder or light application and its more of a paddle shape, flat brush

  the B509 is soft as well but it is long and tapered, think Mac 138/ Hakuhodo 103 but not as tapered or pointy but more dense. You could swirl powder foundation or use with a bronzer. both blend beautiful. If i used the B509 with foundation will give me more coverage with foundation.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 1, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> okay, sorry this is late, its usally drak when i remmeber that i was foing to post this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


loveeeeee B509 is on my list  Enjoy enjoy  I wish we had options for colored handles I'm going to send them a email about that.also I heard in Japan u can have your name engraved on the brush how cool is that  Love love love them


----------



## bwella (Jun 1, 2015)

I still haven't decided, but it will be the J110 or the Large Yachiyo. The J110 seams more versatile though as you said. Does the large Yachiyo work for bronzer?


----------



## DMcG9 (Jun 1, 2015)

bwella said:


> I still haven't decided, but it will be the J110 or the Large Yachiyo. The J110 seams more versatile though as you said. Does the large Yachiyo work for bronzer?


I've used both for blush but only J110 for bronzer. I don't see why you couldn't use the Yachiyo. 
Just for curiosity's sake, I photographed from L to R the J110, medium pointed Yachiyo, and large pointed Yachiyo with a scale. Pardon the blush on the J110... need to clean it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 1, 2015)

Ordered a few brushes earlier! (J142, J146, J5529) Very excite.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 3, 2015)

Is there a Hakuhodo dupe for the MAC 226?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 3, 2015)

S142 (also available with a black handle) or G5526.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 4, 2015)

My brushes are here! 





  (L-R: J142, J146, J5529. Taken when fresh out of the packaging.)


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 9, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> (L-R: J142, J146, J5529. Taken when fresh out of the packaging.)


  best crease brushes ever!


----------



## janette9687 (Jun 9, 2015)

Look what arrived! The counters sold out of the fan one tho


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 9, 2015)

janette9687 said:


> Look what arrived! The counters sold out of the fan one tho


----------



## Shars (Jun 9, 2015)

janette9687 said:


>


  So cute!!


----------



## bwella (Jun 16, 2015)

My brushes came!! I was so nervous they would get lost in the mail since I did'n pick the tracked delivery. I went for the J110 for blush in the end =)




  J146, B5521 and J110


----------



## bwella (Jun 17, 2015)

J146 and Mac 221


----------



## MiaMcc (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi everyone! Hope you don't mind me jumping in with a Hakuhodo haul. I joined up because I now own some of these breathtaking brushes and I'm sure I'll have some questions about them. Im out to replace my entire bush collection. I've discovered the value of investing in quality products that will last. I was about to order from Mac until I learned about Hakuhodo! I'm so glad I did! Here is my first haul so far:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (I'm returning two of these, the j103 and b532 because I don't feel they're necessities to me)  Here are the beauties I'm keeping... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left to right: k002, k020, J5543, G503, J5522, J5523, J163hsh, and J007s.  I ADORE them so far!! They're so much better than the few Mac I'd been using. But I do have a question - I washed the k002 before use, very gently in warm water with a gentle shampoo, and when it dried it was completely different. It became very fluffy and no longer slid over the skin, it is no longer silky! I thought blue squirrel hair was supposed to stay silky, so did I do something wrong? Should I try to condition it? The k020 which is the same hair did not fluff up nearly as much and still feels silky. I'm so disappointed because the k002 is much harder to use now and not as soft  Any advice?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2015)

MiaMcc said:


> I ADORE them so far!! They're so much better than the few Mac I'd been using. But I do have a question - I washed the k002 before use, very gently in warm water with a gentle shampoo, and when it dried it was completely different. It became very fluffy and no longer slid over the skin, it is no longer silky! I thought blue squirrel hair was supposed to stay silky, so did I do something wrong? Should I try to condition it? The k020 which is the same hair did not fluff up nearly as much and still feels silky. I'm so disappointed because the k002 is much harder to use now and not as soft  Any advice?


  Definitely try conditioning it, to see what happens. :nods:  Meanwhile, enjoy your new brushes!


----------



## MiaMcc (Sep 15, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Meanwhile, enjoy your new brushes!


I will try the conditioning, thanks! 

  Does anyone paint over the font on the handles with nail polish to prevent fading? and have any of you had problems with staining of the white hairs?


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 15, 2015)

MiaMcc said:


> I will try the conditioning, thanks!   Does anyone paint over the font on the handles with nail polish to prevent fading? and have any of you had problems with staining of the white hairs?


Enjoy enjoy I paint over mines with polish because I find if I don't the letters fade quickly I have one brush for only two weeks and it fade I never had a problem with the white hairs brushes coming clean  Only once and it was a Colourpop eyeshadow a dark color that stain my brush I had to wash it like 10 times before it came back white  I love these brushes my fave  Enjoy enjoy


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2015)

MiaMcc said:


> Does anyone paint over the font on the handles with nail polish to prevent fading? and have any of you had problems with staining of the white hairs?


  Yeah, I painted over mine with some clear nail polish. As for staining, I've had no issues with that at all.


----------



## bwella (Sep 15, 2015)

Beautiful haul!
  Maybe let the brush dry in a brush guard? I like my brushes fluffy but if you don't a brush guard might help. 
  As for staining I haven't had any problem yet, but I'm guessing they will in time. In my opinion a staind brush is better than a rough and overwashed brush  They are tools after all and meant to be used so have fun with them!


----------



## Saiti Ah (Sep 16, 2015)

How often should i wash my brushes?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 16, 2015)

Saiti Ah said:


> How often should i wash my brushes?


  Sometimes you can get away with wiping your brushes off with a microfiber cloth or a paper towel in between uses, occasionally spot cleaning with a brush cleanser, then giving them a proper wash once a week. With face brushes, particularly foundation brushes, you may want to wash them after each use. (Ditto with beautyblenders and similar sponges.)


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


----------



## Anat13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Which Hakuhodos (or other brushes if relevant) do you all like for:
  1. Cream blush (I have several Face Stockholms)
  2. Highly pigmented powder blush (I've got IT cosmetics Magical in Mauve, and it is so easy to put too much on!)
  Thanks!

  (Oops, I guess I asked about the cream blush a while ago--ignore that if you already commented! Sorry!)


----------



## MiaMcc (Sep 18, 2015)

I conditioned the k002 and it's much better, still not back to how silky it was but I'm much happier with it  Still an amazing brush!  Does anyone own the f527? I've been drooling over that one and know it would get tons of use every day but cannot bring myself to spend that much


----------



## MiaMcc (Sep 18, 2015)

Anat13 said:


> Which Hakuhodos (or other brushes if relevant) do you all like for: 1. Cream blush (I have several Face Stockholms) 2. Highly pigmented powder blush (I've got IT cosmetics Magical in Mauve, and it is so easy to put too much on!) Thanks!  (Oops, I guess I asked about the cream blush a while ago--ignore that if you already commented! Sorry!)


  The k020 works amazingly well for pigmented blush. I love how it picks up just the right amount and doesn't waste product. Not to mention it feels like silk


----------



## Anat13 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks! That one sounds really good. I think I'm looking at the J544 for cream blushes.


----------



## Texasgulfcoast (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm ready for my next Hakuhodo.  My thoughts are all over the place.  I'm probably spending less than $100 so it might just be 1 brush that I will get right now. 

  Here are the brushes I currently own:
  Hakuhodo: J5543, J5523, J5522, J5520, J146, J142

  Koyudo :Fu-pa 14

  Tom Ford: Foundation(I don't love)

  Wayne Goss: #3, #4, #13, #19, #20

  What should I add next.  I'm thinking Hakuhodo...
  G5557 or J4004 or small Itabke or something else.

  Other brushes I use a lot the Tarte foundation Kabuki, I'm ordering some Smith Cosmetic Brushes to try.

  What am I missing?


----------



## MiaMcc (Oct 5, 2015)

Does anyone own the black fan? 
  I'm wondering if it's as soft as pure squirrel and how it works as an alternative to a full size finishing brush? Also just how big it is? I'm debating between the black fan and the Kokutan finishing L. Thoughts?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 5, 2015)

http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_19&products_id=159


----------



## bwella (Nov 14, 2015)

Does anyone own the K022 powder brush? It's not as expensive as the other powder brushes for some reason.
  Is it as soft as the white goat hair?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

Hi
What Hakuhodo brushes do you guys use for smokey eyes?


----------



## Jayjayy (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey! I have the J146 and J5529. They are both phenomenal. The 146 is smaller than a MAC 217 and a bit more rounded, which is perfect for my smaller lid space. I don't know exactly what type of brush you want to use for a smokey eye, but I find it useful when working with darker colors that I dont get too spread out and overwhelm everything. If you have larger eyes I'd go one size bigger to a J142. Heres a picture of the J146, J5529 (good for a cut crease) and 217 for comparison. Hope this helps! Their brush selection is quite overwhelming!





Heres the J146 and 217 up close


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

Jayjayy said:


> Hey! I have the J146 and J5529. They are both phenomenal. The 146 is smaller than a MAC 217 and a bit more rounded, which is perfect for my smaller lid space. I don't know exactly what type of brush you want to use for a smokey eye, but I find it useful when working with darker colors that I don't want to get too spread out, like a deep black. If you have larger eyes I'd go one size bigger to a J142. Heres a picture of the J146, J5529 (good for a cut crease) and 217 for comparison. Hope this helps! Their brush selection is quite overwhelming!
> 
> 
> View attachment 53849
> ...



Thank you so much!
It *is* overwhelming lol
I only have the j146 eye brush so far.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 30, 2016)

The J5529 is great for outer corner work, too (also: inner corner highlight placement or smoking out the lower lashline). I have that one and the J142 and J146. Those three would be fab for creating a smoky eye.

Navigating the Hakuhodo site can be overwhelming, definitely. For me, I found the most helpful thing was to pay attention to brush shapes. I also found the Brush Temple at Sweet Makeup Temptations super useful; Sonia's got loads Hakuhodo brushes (along with other brands, Japanese and otherwise).

http://brushtemple.sweetmakeuptemptations.com


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> The J5529 is great for outer corner work, too (also: inner corner highlight placement or smoking out the lower lashline). I have that one and the J142 and J146. Those three would be fab for creating a smoky eye.
> 
> Navigating the Hakuhodo site can be overwhelming, definitely. For me, I found the most helpful thing was to pay attention to brush shapes. I also found the Brush Temple at Sweet Makeup Temptations super useful; Sonia's got loads Hakuhodo brushes (along with other brands, Japanese and otherwise).
> 
> http://brushtemple.sweetmakeuptemptations.com



Thank you!
Yes, I scoured the internet when I was placing my first order lol
I find even the j146 to be a bit large.
Haven't used it in a while.
Just checked my cart after a few months and I have the j232bksl, b004gbksl, g5514bksl, j533hbksl and j5529bksl there. Whew.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 1, 2016)

I forgot to mention that I went to the store in CA.  I was so overwhelmed, I walked away without a thing. LOL  I couldn't decide what to get. LOL


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2016)

Does anyone know if Hakuhodo brushes are cruelty free or how the hair for the brushes is 'harvested' (for lack of a better word)? I tried to google that, but found nothing conclusive.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

Prettypackages said:


> I forgot to mention that I went to the store in CA.  I was so overwhelmed, I walked away without a thing. LOL  I couldn't decide what to get. LOL



Lol




Anneri said:


> Does anyone know if Hakuhodo brushes are cruelty free or how the hair for the brushes is 'harvested' (for lack of a better word)? I tried to google that, but found nothing conclusive.



Their CS is so helpful, maybe you can get a definitive answer from them?


----------



## Anneri (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a great idea AWS, thank you! I didn't think of that because I'm naturally wary of the 'ready made' answers CS is supposed to give customers, I recently have experienced that with EL CS - didn't answer my question at all, just some generic 'answer'.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

Anneri said:


> That's a great idea AWS, thank you! I didn't think of that because I'm naturally wary of the 'ready made' answers CS is supposed to give customers, I recently have experienced that with EL CS - didn't answer my question at all, just some generic 'answer'.



I understand 
I hope you get a proper answer


----------



## Prettypackages (May 2, 2016)

way too many options. LOL 





awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texasgulfcoast (May 26, 2016)

J5521 - I am looking for a tapered highlight brush and have decided on this one. However, there is also a squirrel version online. One indicating it will be discontinued and another one $20 more. 
Do any one you have an understanding on what the big difference in the 2 squirrel versions?


----------



## shellygrrl (May 26, 2016)

Texasgulfcoast said:


> J5521 - I am looking for a tapered highlight brush and have decided on this one. However, there is also a squirrel version online. One indicating it will be discontinued and another one $20 more.
> Do any one you have an understanding on what the big difference in the 2 squirrel versions?



J5521 = white goat hair

B/G5521 (d/c version) = blue squirrel and black (Saichoho) goat

B5521 (new) = blue squirrel and (from the looks of it) white goat

The old and new B/G5521s still have blue squirrel hair, but the goat hairs are different. The black goat hair they use is Saichoho, which -- according to their knowledge base -- is rougher. Good for retaining the shape of a brush, but if you've got delicate skin, you may not be into that. On the other hand, they've got several different white goat hairs they use for brushes. Here's the knowledge base.

http://www.hakuhodousa.com/index.php?itemid=10&catid=3

I think the newer squirrel/goat hair brushes would be using either Jotsomeho (similar to Saichoho in that it's a bit rougher so would be provide more resistance and would help retain brush shape) or Saikoho (soft, but rare, which would explain the price increase). Wish I knew for sure which white goat hair they switched to, though.


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone,
I have fallen down the Hakuhodo rabbit hole........
I have an excel spreadsheet of Hakuhodo brushes and everything. My boyfriend thinks I am cray cray 
I have read all 35 pages of posts but I was wondering........does anyone have any suggestions for a blush brush? I'm looking for a MAC 116 and 129 type dupe. The whole reason I moved to japanese brushes was because these two MAC brushes that I have are starting to feel scratchy (my bad for starting a squirrel brush collection)
As a background I am really lucky - I do already have the Chikuhodo Z4,Z8, the Surratt Cheek and Sculpting brush, The Tom Ford cheek and Suqqu Cheek. From Hakuhodo I have the medium pointed yacchiyo and the G5545. I love little brushes that can build and blend but am looking for something delivering greater and quicker opacity than the squirrel brushes can offer for my blush pans with less pigmentation (e.g. some MAC blushes and some Benefit blushes).
Favourite I have so far is the Surratt Cheek because of its density and the slightly left out one is the TF cheek, because it is flat and dense I find it delivers too heavy an application for me (ha ha probably operator related rather than brush related!). Medium yacc is a little too on the scatchy side for me but close.
I have the Chikuhodo T4 and T5 on its way....I was tempted to try the pom pom shaped cheek for how much i enjoy the Surratt but conventionally have always loved the paddle shapes of the MAC brushes.
I have bummed and ahhhhd about the J110 but am worried about how much it seems to fluff up post wash and wonder if it would be too big for me. I don't mind black v white bristles but would probably choose white just for the softness. Want to use these for my light pigmented blushes so was thinking goat would be the best choice.
Was thinking of trying the 
J110 ?this is too big for me?
Kokutan JSG
or B505 - again ?too big
or G5519 - wondered if the density of the squirrel might give a stronger application
or G5525
or G5536
I know this is a Haku thread but the other brushes I am googling are the Koyomo cheek and the Koyudo Canadian Squirrel.
I have to find the perfect brushes soon that I can stop spending all my time googling brushes!
Any help REALLY appreciated. If anyone has some of the brushes I have listed and the MACs would so love a comparison pic.
I have a lots of the eye brushes and MAC for comparison if anyone is interested.
Thankyou!!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 6, 2016)

Chikuhodo's T4 is my fave blush brush at the moment.

The TF Cheek, because it's so dense, would be well-suited for your less pigmented blushes. Give it a go before you make a purchasing decision. 

Anyway, I don't have any of the Hakuhodo face brushes, so can't make a solid recommendation in that direction.


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 7, 2016)

shellygrrl said:


> Chikuhodo's T4 is my fave blush brush at the moment.
> 
> The TF Cheek, because it's so dense, would be well-suited for your less pigmented blushes. Give it a go before you make a purchasing decision.
> 
> Anyway, I don't have any of the Hakuhodo face brushes, so can't make a solid recommendation in that direction.



Ah thanks, I don't know why though, but I just can't get it to work for me with blush. I think because of its flat edge I use it perpendicular to the skin but it always applies too much that way, i think because the surface is flat rather than rounded. Maybe my face is too small for it!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 18, 2016)

You may need something a little bigger and less dense. Hrm... Something like the G501, maybe?

http://www.hakuhodousa.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=12&products_id=573

(The B505 may work for you, too.)

In the meantime, meet the latest additions to my Hakuhodo family: the J5523 and J5533.







I was a bit surprised at the shape of the J5533. On the website it shows it as being fluffier, but mine is a bit more akin to the long-discontinued MAC 222. Maybe it'll fluff out a little bit once I've washed it and let it air dry.

I also learned that the reason they're redoing some of their brushes is that they've stopped dyeing their goat hairs.


----------



## anyabeaute (Jun 22, 2016)

Which Hakuhodo brush would be the best dupe of / replacement for Paula Dorf SHEER CREASE brush?

TIA!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jun 23, 2016)

Probably the J142, though that one is goat hair.


----------



## Lissloo (Jun 29, 2016)

@anyabeaute
Hi, if you want to compare brushes Sonia's blog (and brush temple) normally has really good info and comparisons. There are lots of piccies at this link.
http://brushtemple.sweetmakeuptemptations.com/items/show/218
Just bear in mind that the sheer crease is goat hair (http://delicatehummingbird.blogspot.com.au/2011/10/paula-dorf-sheer-crease-brush.html) and that in general the Haku G brushes that look the same are actually squirrel (softer application) and their white J brushes are goat. 
The 142 is probably the best fit (I don't have the sheer crease brush but I do have a lot of hakuhodo blenders -  I can post a pic of what I have if that helps!)

@shelygrrl: don't worry the 5533 definitely puffs out after a wash


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

From left to right: K020, G5519, K002, G5518, B501,B505,B507,B509,B103,B110, and the K022.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

Here's a close up of the blue squirrel brushes and my Kazan Squirrel  highlighting brush
from left to right:K020,G5519,K002, and G5518.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

These are my Hakuhodo  highlighting brushes
from left to right:G5537, G5538,G5521,G511,212,214


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

Hakuhodo foundation and powder  brushes from left to right: B104, G527, J554,J4001, J4002,G5557 2mm,and  the G5554 4mm

Second photo is the 210 brush, I ordered a second one since it will be discontinued.


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

closer look at the blue squirrel and Goat brushes.
From left to right: B501, B505,B507, and B509. I  have 4 face brushes left on my hakuhodo wish list.


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 29, 2016)

That's a hell of a collection!


----------



## lenchen (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you 6 years worth I have 4 Hakuhodo brushes left on my wish list


----------



## Shars (Aug 30, 2016)

lenchen said:


> From left to right: K020, G5519, K002, G5518, B501,B505,B507,B509,B103,B110, and the K022.



So beautiful!!! *sheds tear*

Thank you for sharing your pics with us!


----------



## lenchen (Aug 30, 2016)

it's very soft, a  great buy really.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 10, 2016)

Lenchen, I know exactly how that is I have been investing in hakuhodo brushes for about 4 years now too! I love your extensive face collections can you give some insight one your fave blush and powder brushes. Intrested on your thoughts of the G5518, G5519, and B505 

I already have the K020, K002 and the B509 what other face brushes do you have left? 

My next Wishlist is to get some kokutan brushes! I have 4 on my Wishlist after visiting the flag store in Hiroshima


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 10, 2016)

HI everyone! 

I have been absent from this thread but I am back in Japan! I finally took the plunge to go to the flagship store in Hiroshima, it's really neat because it's also their factory. It looks completely like a house instead. It's in the small town of Kumuno so I took the long way and took me a $50 cab but so worth it. I'll post pics 
	

		
			
		

		
	





the last pic is what I got, I got a Hiroshia Flagstore exclusive set with sparkly lavender handles and the Tradtional brushes finally because I was able to compare in store. The Japanese store has more versions than the US website there are actually 8 sizes to the Itabake brush! I got the 

Hiroshima Exclusive Brush Set – Lavender handles (13,932 JPY)
G5544- Powder Brush Angled Blue Squirrel/Goat  
G5545- Blush brush Round Blue Squirrel/ Goat 
B004- Eyeshadow brush Pine Squirrel  
J144- Eye Shadow brush Horse

Japanese Traditional Brushes
Mizubake- Goat (4644 JPY)
Yachiyo Tapered- Large (4320 JPY)
Yachiyo Round- Large (4,104 JPY)
Itabake 45 Medium- (5400 JPY)
Itabake 30L (4536 JPY)


----------



## lenchen (Sep 14, 2016)

janette9687 said:


> Lenchen, I know exactly how that is I have been investing in hakuhodo brushes for about 4 years now too! I love your extensive face collections can you give some insight one your fave blush and powder brushes. Intrested on your thoughts of the G5518, G5519, and B505
> 
> I already have the K020, K002 and the B509 what other face brushes do you have left?
> 
> My next Wishlist is to get some kokutan brushes! I have 4 on my Wishlist after visiting the flag store in Hiroshima



My favourite powder brushes are the B104, G527M, and the B509. The B504 is large, dense and so soft! I love it so much that I immediately ordered a back up of both the b504 and the 509, that was back in 2011. The G527M blends powder products like a dream! The price jump for the new un-dyed brushes are insane!! I'm glad I backed them up.  The blush brushes, I love blush brushes! I rotate  between a few my top favorites. Those are the B505,G5519, and the k022. When those are dirty I use the othe blush brushes in my collection, I'm slow on brush cleaning lol!  I love the B505 brush,it was the very first blush brush I ordered from Hakuhodo  in 2010, along with the G5519 which is the same brush as the B505 in terms of shape and size. The only difference is the B505 is a blue Squirrel/goat mix, it takes frequent washings and the G5519 is blue squirrel, super soft, but the downside to the blue squirrel brushes, is they cannot be washed too often. I love the G5519, but the B505 gets more use for that reason. it's a nice to have brush, not necessarily a must have.  I love the k022 brush, I use it as much as the B505,I often grab and use it when I'm traveling which was quite a bit in the last few years. The G5518 brush I use it for highlighting, I love it so much! I use it quite bit more so than I originally thought! I couldn't believe how much the price went up on this one! I use it in rotation with the G5521 brush.
I have 4 face brushes left on my Hakuhodo wish list.
Japanese traditional brush
Yachiyo brush tapered large
G5545 BKSL brush I want to get the version they're discontinuing. I haven't seen too many reviews on this one
Kokutan kinoko large brush C- the kabuki brush
Kokutan Finishing brush large

My remaining 4 face brushes from my wish list are Chikuhodo. BTW, i like your signature, the last few years, I've been on  low buy with make-up, focusing on K skincare, and tools (brushes) and using the make-up I already own.


----------



## lenchen (Sep 14, 2016)

janette9687 said:


> HI everyone!
> 
> I have been absent from this thread but I am back in Japan! I finally took the plunge to go to the flagship store in Hiroshima, it's really neat because it's also their factory. It looks completely like a house instead. It's in the small town of Kumuno so I took the long way and took me a $50 cab but so worth it. I'll post pics
> 
> ...



I'm curious to see the size of the Mizubake brush, i'm having a hard time impinging what the size is in real life


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 15, 2016)

Lissloo said:


> @shelygrrl: don't worry the 5533 definitely puffs out after a wash



Yep, it has!  I like it much better now.


----------



## janette9687 (Sep 17, 2016)

lenchen said:


> My favourite powder brushes are the B104, G527M, and the B509. The B504 is large, dense and so soft! I love it so much that I immediately ordered a back up of both the b504 and the 509, that was back in 2011. The G527M blends powder products like a dream! The price jump for the new un-dyed brushes are insane!! I'm glad I backed them up.  The blush brushes, I love blush brushes! I rotate  between a few my top favorites. Those are the B505,G5519, and the k022. When those are dirty I use the othe blush brushes in my collection, I'm slow on brush cleaning lol!  I love the B505 brush,it was the very first blush brush I ordered from Hakuhodo  in 2010, along with the G5519 which is the same brush as the B505 in terms of shape and size. The only difference is the B505 is a blue Squirrel/goat mix, it takes frequent washings and the G5519 is blue squirrel, super soft, but the downside to the blue squirrel brushes, is they cannot be washed too often. I love the G5519, but the B505 gets more use for that reason. it's a nice to have brush, not necessarily a must have.  I love the k022 brush, I use it as much as the B505,I often grab and use it when I'm traveling which was quite a bit in the last few years. The G5518 brush I use it for highlighting, I love it so much! I use it quite bit more so than I originally thought! I couldn't believe how much the price went up on this one! I use it in rotation with the G5521 brush.
> I have 4 face brushes left on my Hakuhodo wish list.
> Japanese traditional brush
> Yachiyo brush tapered large
> ...





lenchen said:


> I'm curious to see the size of the Mizubake brush, i'm having a hard time impinging what the size is in real life



when I went to Hiroshima to the hakuhodo counter I looked the g5519 and b505 they're really dense I may decide to pick one up since they're very pricey but I also want the kokutan brushes I took pics of them. I did a comparison and the larger one is the same as the k001 it just has a blend of blue squirrel and synthetic bristles so I may go for the larger paddle shaped one it's only a couple dollars more anyways 





 I wanna use the last two for highlight and setting my concealer especially because it's so soft 
once I get to my place I will take pics of the mizabake I'm currently stuck on a train becaus of flash flooding it kinda reminds me of the Mac 183 kabuki brush but not as dense and the shape of the b104 I bought for foundation but I gravitate right now to the Itabake 45 and it blends flawless and beautiful 

i actually reach for my g5545 the most it's my go to for blush been more then my k002 it's fool proof and it's soft yet can be used more because of the blue squirrel and goat mix, I got a second one in the lavender set which I am enjoying the g5544 and it was a pleasant surprise I like that brush for both powder and blush. That set was amazing I wished they had that online. I got another one with the j110 that I recently gave to my sister but this one shape doesn't taper as much it's more fluffy and have beautiful white with rose gold glitter handles and rose gold fertile soil eeek I'll post pics soon as well they came with a standing brush stand that folds into a pouch


----------



## lenchen (Sep 17, 2016)

janette9687 said:


> when I went to Hiroshima to the hakuhodo counter I looked the g5519 and b505 they're really dense I may decide to pick one up since they're very pricey but I also want the kokutan brushes I took pics of them. I did a comparison and the larger one is the same as the k001 it just has a blend of blue squirrel and synthetic bristles so I may go for the larger paddle shaped one it's only a couple dollars more anyways
> View attachment 56444
> View attachment 56445
> View attachment 56446
> ...


I'm loving the Kokutan brush pics you posted! now i'm thinking of scrapping the kokutan finishing brush large from my last and replace it with the  last two brushes you posted as I don't own brushes with a similar head shapes. Thank you for your review on the G5545 brush, i'll go ahead and order it. The B505 you'll get a lot of use of since it's a mix of blue squirrel and goat, the G5519 is blue squirrel.


----------

